# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Υπαγωγή του E-Shop στο άρθρο 99 λόγω δυσκολιών ρευστότητας

## andreasp

Σύμφωνα με άρθρο της κ. Ρ. Χάικου στο Capital.gr, τον δρόμο του πτωχευτικού δικαίου –με στόχο την *υπαγωγή στο άρθρο 99 του  Ν. 3588/2007* (διαδικασία συνδιαλλαγής)– ακολουθεί πλέον και το *e-Shop*, προσθέτοντας το όνομά του στην μακρά λίστα των ελληνικών εταιρειών που επιδιώκουν προστασία από τους πιστωτές τους. 

Το σημερινό άρθρο αναφέρει πως η εταιρεία κατέθεσε αίτηση στο Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών για υπαγωγή της στο *άρθρο 99*, και ταυτόχρονα, με προσωρινή διαταγή που εκδόθηκε από το  δικαστήριο, ελήφθησαν *προληπτικά μέτρα προστασίας της.* Το e-Shop επέλεξε την προστασία του νόμου προκειμένου να αντιμετωπίσει τις δυσκολίες  ρευστότητας που έχουν παρουσιαστεί και η υπόθεση αναμένεται να εκδικαστεί στις *5 Οκτωβρίου*. 

Ο γενικός διευθυντής της εταιρείας, κ. *Απόστολος Αποστολάκης* ανέφερε στο  Capital.gr ότι «ζητήσαμε την υπαγωγή μας στο άρθρο 99 για να μπορέσουμε να ολοκληρώσουμε απρόσκοπτα το *πλάνο αναδιάρθρωσής* μας χωρίς να  πληρώνουμε τόκους για τις παλαιές μας υποχρεώσεις. Αυτό που θέλουμε  είναι να αξιοποιήσουμε τις ευνοϊκές διατάξεις προστασίας του άρθρου 99 και να βγούμε από αυτό πιο δυνατοί σε έναν χρόνο».

Σε αυτή τη βάση, της μη πληρωμής τόκων, θα στηριχθεί και το σχέδιο αναδιάρθρωσης που καλείται να παρουσιάσει στο δικαστήριο το e-Shop ώστε να γίνει αποδεκτή η διαδικασία συνδιαλλαγής με τους πιστωτές και να δοθεί ένα χρονικό εύρος αποπληρωμής των υφιστάμενων οφειλών της. Μάλιστα, η διοίκηση της εταιρείας τόνισε ότι είναι σε συνεννόηση με τις  τράπεζες και τους προμηθευτές της και «μας στηρίζουν απόλυτα σε αυτή την προσπάθεια», σύμφωνα με τον κ. Αποστολάκη. 

Οι υποχρεώσεις της εταιρείας ανέρχονται σε *43 εκατ. ευρώ*, εκ των οποίων τα *25 εκατ.* αφορούν συνολικές οφειλές στις τράπεζες και τα *18 εκατ. ευρώ* προς τους προμηθευτές, ενώ πλέον οι όποιες παραγγελίες κάνει *εξοφλούνται με μετρητά*. 

Η διοίκηση του e-Shop έχει αποδώσει τα προβλήματα ρευστότητας, τα οποία και οδήγησαν ακόμη και σε *σφράγισμα επιταγών*, όχι μόνο στη γενικότερη* δυσμενή κατάσταση* της αγοράς, αλλά κυρίως στην απόφαση *αρκετών  ασφαλιστικών εταιρειών* να σταματήσουν τη δραστηριότητα της ασφάλισης πιστώσεων με αποτέλεσμα να "ψαλιδιστούν" τα πιστωτικά όρια πολλών επιχειρήσεων έναντι των προμηθευτών τους. Ως αποτέλεσμα σειρά πληρωμών έμειναν ανασφάλιστες, με τους προμηθευτές σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις να ζητούν την εξόφλησή τους και να μειώνουν τα πλαφόν. 

Ωστόσο ο κ. Αποστολάκης *αισιοδοξεί* για την επόμενη μέρα, επισημαίνοντας αφενός ότι οι λειτουργίες της εταιρείας συνεχίζονται κανονικά και  μπαίνει και σε νέες υπηρεσίες και δραστηριότητες και αφετέρου «ήδη από  τον Ιούνιο καταγράφεται* αυξητική τάση πωλήσεων* και καθώς δεν καταβάλλουμε τόκους, τα αποτελέσματα είναι θετικά». Ωστόσο σύμφωνα με  πληροφορίες,* οι πωλήσεις του πρώτου πενταμήνου κινούνται στο -25%*. 

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι το ίδιο το e-Shop σε πρόσφατη ανακοίνωσή του σημείωνε ότι προέβη πέρυσι σε αναδιάρθρωση, πετυχαίνοντας μειώσεις κόστους της τάξεως του 20%. Η εταιρεία έχει *αναστείλει την λειτουργία 12  καταστημάτων* της, αριθμώντας σήμερα 58 σημεία πώλησης, στο πλαίσιο  αναδιάταξης του δικτύου της, ενώ δεν αποκλείεται να κλείσει ακόμη 2-3, ανάλογα με την πορεία των πωλήσεων το επόμενο διάστημα. 

Το e-Shop έκλεισε τη χρήση του 2010 με κύκλο εργασιών 105 εκατ. ευρώ και  ζημίες 2 εκατ. ευρώ, όταν τα μεγέθη του 2009 ήταν 128,36 εκατ. ευρώ και  1,3 εκατ. αντίστοιχα. Το ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα της εταιρείας δέχεται  καθημερινά 110.000 επισκέπτες.


*Πηγή: Capital.gr*

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Πως τους στηρίζουν οι τράπεζες όταν δεν πληρώνουν τους τόκους τους?
Ποιος πελάτης θα εμπιστεύεται να αγοράσει απο μια εταιρεία που δεν έχει ρευστό να καλύψει τις υποχρεώσεις της?

----------


## andreasp

Και να θες να αγοράσεις, δεν μπορείς. Ελάχιστα πράγματα ειναι διαθέσιμα στο eshop. Ενα τόνερ είχα βάλει παραγγελία, και το έφερε μετά απο 20 μέρες, που φυσικά είχα ήδη αγοράσει. Τώρα έχω ρίξει μια παραγγελία γραφικής ύλης, αξίας 20ευρω!!! έχουν περάσει 10 μέρες, και δεν έχουν έρθει ακόμα.
Προφανώς, δεν τους πουλάει κανείς!
Ασε που έχει ξεσκιστεί σε προσφορές σκουπιδιών. Προφανώς ξεμπαζώνει τις αποθήκες, μπας και πάρει κανένα μετρητό!

----------


## psyxakias

Καλά και ωραία αυτά περί πλάνου αναδιάρθρωσης, και ότι είναι όλα οκ απλά το κάνουμε για να μην πληρώσουμε τόκους, αλλά προσωπικά εγώ ως καταναλωτής θα απέφευγα να ξαναγοράσω με προπληρωμή (πιστωτική, τραπεζικό λογαριασμό κλπ) από το e-shop, όπως και από τις περισσότερες επιχειρήσεις, διότι ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να κάνει μπαμ. Προτιμώ αντικαταβολή, για να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο.

Γενικότερα πάντως το e-shop έχει πάψει να είναι στις προτιμήσεις μου, διότι παλιά φημιζόταν για την διαθεσιμότητά του σε μεγάλης ποικιλίας προϊόντα και έψαχνα πρώτα εκεί, κάτι που τα τελευταία χρόνια όμως δεν ισχύει και ψάχνομαι πιο γενικά (από skroutz.gr έως ebay).

----------


## manoulamou

Για πιστωτικη υπαρχουν _καποιες_ δικλειδες ασφαλειας
ομως την  καταθεση σε λογαριασμο ακομη και σε μια υγιη επιχειρηση
ας το αποφευγουμε τελειως... :Thumb down:

----------


## 29gk

> Ωστόσο ο κ. Αποστολάκης αισιοδοξεί για την επόμενη μέρα, επισημαίνοντας αφενός ότι οι λειτουργίες της εταιρείας συνεχίζονται κανονικά και μπαίνει και σε νέες υπηρεσίες και δραστηριότητες και αφετέρου *«ήδη από τον Ιούνιο καταγράφεται αυξητική τάση πωλήσεων και καθώς δεν καταβάλλουμε τόκους, τα αποτελέσματα είναι θετικά»*. Ωστόσο σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, οι πωλήσεις του πρώτου πενταμήνου κινούνται στο -25%.


Δηλαδη, την ωρα που ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΗ η αγορα σημειωνει συνεχως απωλειες αυτον τον ιδιο τον Ιουνιο με την γενικοτερη ασταθεια, το eshop εχει "αυξητικη ταση" στις πωλησεις. Συμφωνα με δηλωσεις τους φυσικα. Την ιδια στιγμη βεβαια, υπαρχουν και απληρωτες υποχρεωσεις, αλλα και το 5μηνο *επισημα* ειναι στο -25%. 




> Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι το ίδιο το e-Shop σε πρόσφατη ανακοίνωσή του σημείωνε ότι προέβη πέρυσι σε αναδιάρθρωση, πετυχαίνοντας μειώσεις κόστους της τάξεως του 20%. Η εταιρεία έχει αναστείλει την λειτουργία 12 καταστημάτων της, αριθμώντας σήμερα 58 σημεία πώλησης, στο πλαίσιο αναδιάταξης του δικτύου της, ενώ δεν αποκλείεται να κλείσει ακόμη 2-3, ανάλογα με την πορεία των πωλήσεων το επόμενο διάστημα.


Τα 12 στα 58 ειναι μικρο, μικροτατο μεγεθος κατα τη γνωμη μου και δεν το θεωρω προσωπικα αυτο που θα λεγαμε "γενναια" περικοπη και μειωση.

----------


## psyxakias

> Δηλαδη, την ωρα που ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΗ η αγορα σημειωνει συνεχως απωλειες αυτον τον ιδιο τον Ιουνιο με την γενικοτερη ασταθεια, το eshop εχει "αυξητικη ταση" στις πωλησεις. Συμφωνα με δηλωσεις τους φυσικα. Την ιδια στιγμη βεβαια, υπαρχουν και απληρωτες υποχρεωσεις, αλλα και το 5μηνο *επισημα* ειναι στο -25%.


Είναι πολύ γενικευμένη δήλωση, που δεν αποκλείει τίποτα. Για παράδειγμα, μπορεί να αναφέρεται σε συγκεκριμένες κατηγορίες προϊόντων. Δηλαδή αντί για 10 μελάνια μαύρα Canon Pixma στις 2 πρώτες εβδομάδες του Ιουνίου, να πούλησαν 11.  :Whistle:  (έπρεπε να το πάρω αυτό το 11ο να το πάρω από το πλαίσιο τελικά  :Laughing: )

----------


## netlag

η διαθεσιμοτητα προιοντων τους τελευταιους μηνες ειναι απογοητευτικη.
Οχι σε μια, αλλα σε δεκαδες διαφορετικες κατηγοριες προιοντων. Και οι τιμες, καρτελοποιημενες με τους λοιπους μεγαλους.

Κριμα γιατι πριν 5 χρονια το ιδιο μαγαζι, εκτος απο τεραστια ποικιλια και αμεση διαθεσιμοτητα, ειχε καλες τιμες και σωστο support. Σημερα, η κατασταση ειναι τραγικη.

Αμφιβαλλω οτι φταει ο αριθμος πωλησεων.
Νομιζω ειναι κακοδιαχειρηση. Η το αρμεγμα των εσοδων απο τους μετοχους.
Το eshop πουλαει τοις μετρητοις, ενω αγοραζει με πιστωση. Αριστες προυποθεσεις για να παει καλα!

----------


## jasla100

Το βλέπαμε να έρχεται εδώ και τουλάχιστον ένα χρόνο. Όπως είπαν και οι προλαλήσαντες, κάποτε ήταν μία εταιρεία για παραδειγματισμό και τώρα είναι για κλάματα. Μάλλον καβάλησε γρήγορα το καλάμι κι έκανε υπερβολικά ανοίγματα, π.χ. τα e-shops. Εδώ όλοι κοιτάνε να "μαζέψουν" τα έξοδά τους και ήθελε και βιτρίνες!

----------


## mondeo

> Δηλαδη, την ωρα που ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΗ η αγορα σημειωνει συνεχως απωλειες αυτον τον ιδιο τον Ιουνιο με την γενικοτερη ασταθεια, το eshop εχει "αυξητικη ταση" στις πωλησεις. Συμφωνα με δηλωσεις τους φυσικα. Την ιδια στιγμη βεβαια, υπαρχουν και απληρωτες υποχρεωσεις, αλλα και το 5μηνο *επισημα* ειναι στο -25%. .


Μου το επιβεβαιώνουν τα παιδιά στο τοπικό e-shop.
Τον Ιούνιο αυξήθηκαν σημαντικά οι πωλήσεις τους.

----------


## manoulamou

> κάποτε ήταν μία εταιρεία για παραδειγματισμό και τώρα είναι για κλάματα!


Και τωρα εταιρεια για παραδειγματισμο
κακοδιαχειρησης εν μεσω κρισης ειναι... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## InShadows

Εγώ πάντως μέχρι τωρα είμαι ευχαριστημένος μ'οτι έχω αγοράσει εκεί, και σε τιμή και σε ποιότητα.
Ένας σκληρός μόνο που βγήκε ελαττωματικός μου τον άλλαξαν αμέσως.

----------


## dantouan

και πολυ κρατησαν με το after sales που ειχαν...  :ROFL:

----------


## geovision

Κι εγώ δηλώνω απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος απ ότι έχω αγοράσει από το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί. Δύσκολα τα πράγματα!

----------


## pgge3

Κρίμα το συμπαθούσα αρκετά το e-shop αν και τα τελευταία τουλάχιστον 3 χρόνια φαινόταν ότι είχε πάρει την κάτω βόλτα.
Μια αλλαγή σκληρού δίσκου είχα που μετά απο σχεδον δύο χρόνο λειτουργίας παρουσίασε προβλήματα bad sectors και μου τον άλλαξαν αμέσως.

----------


## dpa2006

κρίμα.
φαινόταν το ότι δεν πήγαινε καλά.

----------


## ownagE_

Κρίμα όντως..

----------


## senkradvii

Bρωμούσε η δουλειά με το e-shop εδώ και καιρό. Βασικά εγώ είπα πάει πέθανε όταν άρχισε να πουλάει πάνελ για φωτοβολταϊκά και ηλεκτρικά εργαλεία. Από ουσιαστικά πρωτοπόρος και μονοπώλιο στο χώρο των ηλεκτρονικών παραγγελιών κατάντησε τελευταία επιλογή. 

Λίγο η κρίση, λίγο τα Αγγλικά online μαγαζιά, λίγο το getitnow και αρκετά το skroutz το καταράκωσαν για μένα. Όντως κρίμα πάντως.

----------


## Seitman

> Βασικά εγώ είπα πάει πέθανε όταν άρχισε να πουλάει πάνελ για φωτοβολταϊκά και ηλεκτρικά εργαλεία.


Και μάλιστα κινέζο  :Wink:

----------


## hemlock

> Δηλαδη, την ωρα που ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΗ η αγορα σημειωνει συνεχως απωλειες αυτον τον ιδιο τον Ιουνιο με την γενικοτερη ασταθεια, το eshop εχει "αυξητικη ταση" στις πωλησεις. Συμφωνα με δηλωσεις τους φυσικα. Την ιδια στιγμη βεβαια, υπαρχουν και απληρωτες υποχρεωσεις, αλλα και το 5μηνο *επισημα* ειναι στο -25%. 
> 
> 
> 
> Τα 12 στα 58 ειναι μικρο, μικροτατο μεγεθος κατα τη γνωμη μου και δεν το θεωρω προσωπικα αυτο που θα λεγαμε "γενναια" περικοπη και μειωση.


Βασικα δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα τι ειναι αυτο το αρθρο 99 (θα ηθελα να μου πεις δυο κουβεντες παραπανω)...
Ειναι ενα βημα πριν την πτωχευση και ουσιαστικα υπαρχει για να χρυσωσουν το χαπι στους εργαζομενους οτι και καλα εγινε και η υστατη κινηση για να ξεχρεωσει-να καλυφθουν κυριως οι πιστωτες/να πτωχευσει "μεθαυριο"?
 Ο "διακανονισμος" που θα πρεπει να γινει τι περιλαμβανει (εννοω απο απολυσεις οπως ναναι/χωρις αποζημειωσεις μεχρι και ρευστοποιηση περιουσιας για να μαζευτουν τα απαραιτητα)?
Οι υπαλληλοι πως θα επιρεαστουν-περα απο τις προβλεπομενες απολυσεις και το διαφαινομενο κλεισιμο?




> Bρωμούσε η δουλειά με το e-shop εδώ και καιρό. Βασικά εγώ είπα πάει πέθανε όταν άρχισε να πουλάει πάνελ για φωτοβολταϊκά και ηλεκτρικά εργαλεία. Από ουσιαστικά πρωτοπόρος και μονοπώλιο στο χώρο των ηλεκτρονικών παραγγελιών κατάντησε τελευταία επιλογή. 
> 
> Λίγο η κρίση, λίγο τα Αγγλικά online μαγαζιά, λίγο το getitnow και αρκετά το skroutz το καταράκωσαν για μένα. Όντως κρίμα πάντως.


Αυτα στα εχουν απαντησει αλλου... :Wink:

----------


## no_logo

> Βασικα δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα τι ειναι αυτο το αρθρο 99 (θα ηθελα να μου πεις δυο κουβεντες παραπανω)...


γίνεται παύση πληρωμών προς τους πιστωτές 
Επιπλέον μέσα από αυτή την διαδικασία πιστωτές θεωρούνται και οι εργαζόμενοι της εταιρίας που μπαίνει στο άρθρο 99.  :Whistle:

----------


## Z€r0

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς οι διοικούντες του e-shop χρεωκόπησαν το e-shop; :What..?: 

Γιατί έκαναν ανοίγματα κουφά χωρίς καμία λογική, ανοίξαν ένα σωρό καταστήματα το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο γεωγραφικά μέσα στην Αθήνα, για σέρβις τα πάντα πηγαίναν σχεδόν στα κεντρικά τους στο Μενίδι και το κάθε κατάστημα ήταν απλά σημείο παραλαβής αλλά δεν είχε stock!Το μόνο δηλαδή που θα κέρδιζε ήταν να πάει να αγοράσει κάποιος CD ή μικρές παραγγελείες.Έτσι έπαψε να είναι ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα αλλά η δομή του δεν άλλαξε και είχε ως αναπόφεκτο αποτέλεσμα τόσα φράγκα που σκόρπισαν να πάνε στράφι και να κλείσουν τα καταστήματα που άνοιξαν και εν μέσω κρίσης.Από διοίκηση και επιχειρηματικότητα μηδέν! :Thinking: 

Βέβαια το μάρμαρο το πληρώνουν οι εργαζόμενοι που από ότι διαβάζω στα blogs έχουν 3-4 μήνες να πάρουν τα δεδουλευμένα τους οι άνθρωποι και έχουν υποστεί μειώσεις μισθού χωρίς να έχουν υπογράψει νέα σύμβαση;Δηλαδή του χρόνου τί εισόδημα θα δηλώσουν; :What..?: Θα δηλώσουν 10 000 και θα έχουν πάρει ή λαμβάνειν 8 000! :What..?: Δεν είναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά! :Thumb down: 

Πάντως εγώ δεν ακούω για κλείσιμο μόνο 2-3 καταστημάτων αλλά για κλείσιμο τουλάχιστον στην Αττική όλων των καταστημάτων πλην του Μενιδίου(Αποθήκες - Σέρβις) και του Χαλανδρίου (Το Αρχικό κατάστημα) μακάρι βέβαια για τους εργαζόμενους που κατά την γνώμη μου πέσαν θύματα των ηλίθιων όπως προανέφερα ανοιγμάτων του e-shop να μην κλείσει κανένα, να μην χάσει κανείς την δουλειά του και να ανακάμψει και τουλάχιστον να πληρωθούν τα δεδουλευμένα τους οι άνθρωποι.

Αλλά ανάκαμψη του e-shop δεν βλέπω και απ'την στιγμή που οι ιδιοκτήτες του μάλλον θέλουν να γυρίσουν στην αρχική "φόρμουλα" του e-shop και μάλιστα έχοντας αντίστοιχο ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα - PC1 το οποίο μάλιστα έχει και καλύτερες τιμές απ'του e-shop!Από αυτό καταλαβαίνεται την σοβαρότητα της διοιήκησης του!Μάλιστα ακόμα και στο άλλο τους κατάστημα plus4u βρίσκεις τα ίδια προιόντα σε καλύτερες τιμές!Οπότε με τέτοια κοροιδία προς κάθε κατεύθυνση πώς να πάς να αγοράσεις κάτι απ'το εν λόγω κατάστημα και μάλιστα την στιγμή που πλέον έχει χάσει και το παιχνίδι των χαμηλότερων τιμών!Σοβαρότης μηδέν! :Thumb down: 

Αλήθεια που εξαφανίστηκε το e-shop απ'το skroutz και μείναν plus4u και pc1 :What..?: 

Επειδή το e-shop του μενιδίου είναι πολύ κοντά μου πλέον σου φέρνουν μόνο ότι υπάρχει σε στοκ!Ότι είναι κατόπιν παραγγελίας δεν έρχεται ποτέ και ότι είναι σε 2-3 μέρες σπάνια να έρθει σε 20-30 μέρες εαν δεν ακυρώσεις πρώτα! :Thumb down: 

Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι πολλά προιόντα που έχεις παραγγείλει βγαίνουν εξαντλημένα και δεν σε ενημερώνει πλέον κανείς ότι δεν θα έρθουν παρα μόνο εάν τους πάρεις εσύ τηλέφωνο! :Thumb down: 

Για το σερβις μην μιλήσω σερβις στο e-shop το νωρίτερο ενημέρωση σε 3 μέρες στο Πλαίσιο(Μεταμόρφωσης τουλάχιστο) την ίδια ημέρα αποκατάσταση/αντικατάσταση ή στην χειρότερη την επόμενη εκτός εάν μεσολαβεί Σαββατοκύριακο.Και μάλιστα εαν αφήσεις κάτι στο σερβις του Πλαίσιο που έχει επισκευαστεί ή αντικατασταθεί μετά την 10τη μέρα χρεώνουν κόστος αποθήκευσης!Βέβαια και στο Πλαίσιο υπάρχουν παρατράγουδα μιλάω γενικότερα. :Thumb down: 

Με όλα αυτά το e-shop μόνο για κανά καλώδιο για μένα πλέον και ας είναι δίπλα για τα υπόλοιπα θείος Skroutz.gr :One thumb up:  και ψάξιμο αποκλείοντας e-shop / plus4u / pc1 (ελπίζω να είναι μόνο αυτές!) :Wink: 

Off Topic


		Και έχω να καταγγείλω και ένα Suzuki Baleno με αυτοκόλητο του e-shop.gr που έχει πάει να με τρακάρει 2-3 φορές ο μ..... στην διασταύρωση λεωφόρων Καραμανλή-Δεκελείας στο Μενίδι! :Razz:

----------


## hemlock

> γίνεται παύση πληρωμών προς τους πιστωτές 
> Επιπλέον μέσα από αυτή την διαδικασία πιστωτές θεωρούνται και οι εργαζόμενοι της εταιρίας που μπαίνει στο άρθρο 99.


Το δευτερο μονο καταλαβα (αν καταλαβα ορθος μιλας για μισθοδοσιες του Αγιου @@)...
Η παυση πληρωμων προς τους πιστωτες με ποιον τροπο θα γινει-ο διακανονισμος ειναι δηλαδη το αρθρο 99  με την βουλα/εποπτεια του Δημοσιου? :Thinking:

----------


## no_logo

> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς οι διοικούντες του e-shop χρεωκόπησαν το e-shop;


Σου κάνει εντύπωση;
Που να δεις με το μνημόνιο 2 τι ασφυξία θα υπάρξει  :Wink:

----------


## necroblood

> Κι εγώ δηλώνω απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος απ ότι έχω αγοράσει από το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί. Δύσκολα τα πράγματα!


και εγω ημουν FAN ΜΕΧΡΙ που το τελευταιο 6μηνο οτι εχω παρει χαλαει ετσι ξαφνικα και διαμαγιας ελπιζω φιλε μου να μη σου χαλασουν ποτε γτ αν γινει τοτε περιμενεεεεεεεεε για αντικατασταση καιρο

----------


## senkradvii

> Αυτα στα εχουν απαντησει αλλου...


Hmm?  :What..?:

----------


## no_logo

> Το δευτερο μονο καταλαβα (αν καταλαβα ορθος μιλας για μισθοδοσιες του Αγιου @@)...


ακριβώς




> Η παυση πληρωμων προς τους πιστωτες με ποιον τροπο θα γινει-ο διακανονισμος ειναι δηλαδη το αρθρο 99  με την βουλα/εποπτεια του Δημοσιου?


ναι
ο χρονικός ορίζοντας καθορίζεται δικαστικά

----------


## Z€r0

> Βασικα δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα τι ειναι αυτο το αρθρο 99 (θα ηθελα να μου πεις δυο κουβεντες παραπανω)...
> Ειναι ενα βημα πριν την πτωχευση και ουσιαστικα υπαρχει για να χρυσωσουν το χαπι στους εργαζομενους οτι και καλα εγινε και η υστατη κινηση για να ξεχρεωσει-να καλυφθουν κυριως οι πιστωτες/να πτωχευση "μεθαυριο"?
>  Ο "διακανονισμος" που θα πρεπει να γινει τι περιλαμβανει (εννοω απο απολυσεις οπως ναναι/χωρις αποζημειωσεις μεχρι και ρευστοποιηση περιουσιας για να μαζευτουν τα απαραιτητα)?
> Οι υπαλληλοι πως θα επιρεαστουν-περα απο τις προβλεπομενες απολυσεις και το διαφαινομενο κλεισιμο?


Άστε να πάνε το μάρμαρο το πληρώνουν οι εργαζόμενοι πάντα!Μειωμένη αποζημίωση ή και καθόλου και πρέπει να τρέξουν στα δικαστήρια για δήμευση περιουσίας τα οποία όμως συνήθως τα λαμόγια ξέρουν πώς να τα καλύψουν, αυτοκινητάρες με leasing, σπίτια ασφαλισμένα με δάνεια...τους ιδιοκτήτες σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις συνήθως είναι να τους μουντζώνεις ελπίζω να μην γίνει το ίδιο και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση. :Thumb down: 

Έχω τύχει ανάλογης αντιμετώπισης με απόλυση αλλά δεν ξέρω για άρθο 99 πραγματικά πρέπει να το ψάχνουμε γιατί σχεδόν όλες οι εταιρείες σε αυτό στρέφονται νομίζω είναι άλλες 40 εταιρείες έχουν υποβάλει αίτηση για υπαγωγή στο άρθο αυτό μόνο στην Αττική και αφορούν φυσικά Α.Ε. :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: Z€r0 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Σου κάνει εντύπωση;
> Που να δεις με το μνημόνιο 2 τι ασφυξία θα υπάρξει


Άστα να πάνε φίλε μου, άστα να πάνε εάν σου έλεγα και την περίπτωση της απόλυσης μου.....άστα!

Κρίμα για τους εργαζόμενους......και δυστηχώς το κρίμα πάντα στους εργαζόμενους πάει.

........Auto merged post: Z€r0 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> γίνεται παύση πληρωμών προς τους πιστωτές 
> Επιπλέον μέσα από αυτή την διαδικασία πιστωτές θεωρούνται και οι εργαζόμενοι της εταιρίας που μπαίνει στο άρθρο 99.


Α καλά δηλαδή παύση πληρωμών και στους εργαζόμενους;Τι λογιστικά μαγειρέματα είναι αυτά! :Thumb down: 

Σύχρονη δουλεία!Με την ανεργία στο κόκκινο-κατακόκκινο! :Evil:

----------


## hemlock

> ναι
> ο χρονικός ορίζοντας καθορίζεται δικαστικά


Στο αρχικο αρθρο λεει για haircut μονο των τοκων... :Thinking: 
Επισης ποιο το σκεπτικο του χρονικου οριζοντα οταν ξες εκ προϊμιου οτι δεν μπορεις να ανταπεξελθεις? Με το τελος του χρονικου διατηματος, πτωχευση? :Thinking:

----------


## ks1981

εγω παντως εχω παρει πολλα πραγματα απο το e-shop και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος.οσο για τα e-shop points στην πρωτευουσα του καθε νομου πιστευω οτι της εφερε κερδος γιατι εγινε πιο γνωστη σαν εταιρεια.αλλα μαλλον στο γενικο κλιμα πτωχευσης παρεσυρθη και αυτο.μα καλα τα λεφτα που πηγαν?ποιοσ τα κραταει?

----------


## Nikiforos

Και εγώ ψωνίζω μονο απο eshop γιατι εχει και κοντα σε μενα και παω και τα παιρνω απο εκει,είμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος και με οτι ειχα προβλημα μου το αλλαξαν πολυ γρήγορα! κριμα αν κλεισει τι να πω! πάντως οι παραγγελιες γινονται κανονικα και πολυ προσφατα που πηρα πραγματα κατοπιν παραγγελιας μια χαρα ήρθαν και αυτα που λενε 2-3 μερες ηταν στην ωρα τους!

----------


## Unreal

Πω ρε χάλια, ενώ πριν 5 χρόνια θεωρούταν καλύτερο και απο πλαίσιο... Άμα είναι να κάνω 65 εκ. ευρώ χρέος γίνομαι και εγώ επιχειρηματίας τι πιο εύκολο xD. Είναι κρίμα που πολλές ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις απο κερδοφόρες και υγιής καταντάνε χρεωκοπημένες σε μικρό σχετικά χρονικό διάστημα, βλέπε π.χ και Γερμανό.

----------


## psyxakias

Επειδή δηλώνω άσχετος με τα νομικά, σε τι πρακτικά βοηθάει το περιβόητο; Ειδικά το τελευταίο με απασχολεί:Αποτρέπει την πληρωμή νόμιμων τόκων, για λεφτά που δε λαμβάνουν στην ώρα τους οι πιστωτές;Αποτρέπει προμηθευτές/τράπεζες να προχωρήσουν σε κατασχέσεις;Αποτρέπει ιδιοκτήτες ακινήτων να προχωρήσουν σε έξωση;Αποτρέπει εργαζόμενους να κάνουν απεργία/επίσχεση εργασίας, αν είναι απλήρωτοι; (ελπίζω πως όχι!)

----------


## 29gk

> *Το άρθρο 99 με απλά λόγια*
> 
> Του Νίκου Χρυσικόπουλου
> 
> Οι Κασσάνδρες που είχαν χαρακτηρίσει το 2010 ως «χρονιά του άρθρου 99» μάλλον δικαιώνονται. Επρόκειτο, ωστόσο, για μια ασφαλή πρόβλεψη καθώς ήταν αναμενόμενο πως η επέλαση της οικονομικής κρίσης στη χώρα μας θα άφηνε στο διάβα της πολλές επιχειρήσεις σε θέση αδυναμίας εξυπηρέτησης των υποχρεώσεών τους. Η σχετική λίστα πληθαίνει διαρκώς:  Ατλάντικ, Betanet, ATTIKAT, Αφοι Μεσοχωρίτη, Έδραση,  Ελληνικές Ιχθυοκαλλιέργειες, ΣΑΟΣ, Έντεχνος, Ektasis μεταξύ άλλων και τελευταία η Πεντελικόν και η Ridenco Commercial. 
> 
> Πως, όμως, στην πράξη εφαρμόζεται αυτό που έχουμε συνηθίσει να αποκαλούμε «άρθρο 99»; Με τη βοήθεια του νομικού κ. Νίκου Νάκη, το Capital.gr επιχειρεί να κωδικοποιήσει τα κύρια χαρακτηριστικά της διάταξης.
> 
> - Κύριε Νάκη, τι είναι το «άρθρο 99»;
> ...


Ο νομοθετης επιθυμουσε να δωσει μια "δευτερη ευκαιρια" και στην εταιρεια αλλα και στους πιστωτες της, ετσι ωστε να παρουν εστω καποια απο τα λεφτα τους, κατι που δεν θα γινει σε περιπτωση πτωχευσης. Ειναι βεβαια μια ουσιαστικη πτωχευση, αφου πολυ δυσκολα, ενα μαγαζι θα ερθει σε μια 100% συμφωνια και με ολους τους πιστωτες της. Δημοσιο και ιδιωτες. Κερδιζει φυσικα χρονο, κυριως  για "ελιγμους", προστατευεται για ενα διαστημα, και σιγουρα εχει και την δυνατοτητα να πεταξει και αρκετη "σαβουρα" απο πανω της. Πχ τα οφειλομενα στους εργαζομενους, οι οποιοι θα ειναι και οι τελευταιοι που θα παρουν, αν φυσικα μεινει και κατι, τα λεφτα τους.

Ουσιαστικα, η ολη κινηση, συμφερει μονον την εταιρεια ( βλεπε ιδιοκτητες και οχι μετοχους ) και πρακτικα και ειδικα στο σημερινο ελληνικο οικονομικο περιβαλλον, ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να εχει αποτελεσμα μια τετοια κινηση. Παλαιοτερα, υπηρχαν αρκετα μαγαζια, ηδη φαλιρημενα, τα οποια ομως τα κρατουσαν κανονικοτατα οι τραπεζες, καθως και χρηματα ειχαν να διαθεσουν αλλα και τα συμφεροντα τους εξυπηρετουνταν.

Σημερα ομως τα πραγματα εχουν αλλαξει. Και το eshop ειναι μονον μια κανονιτσα, μπροστα στις μπομπαρδες που θα ακουσουμε οσονουπω. Ειπαμε, το ντομινο ειναι αργο, αλλα δυστηχως ξεκινησε.

----------


## gravis

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τον εξης παραλογισμο, απο την μια εχει βραβευτει ως "strongest company in greece" icap certificate 2010, και συγκεκριμενα το σεπτεμβριο του 2010 , οπως διαφημιζουν, και σημερα υπαγονται στο αρθρο 99...
εξηγηστε το μου εσεις τωρα....

----------


## ngoundras

Μη σας φανεί περίεργο να εμφανιστεί σε λίγο καιρό ένα νέο e-shop με νέο όνομα, που απο πίσω να έινια τα ίδια λαμόγια είτε φαίνονται είτε όχι... Έχουν το know how.. θα κάνουν και μια συμφωνία με το πτωχευθέν e-shop και όλα μέλι γάλα.. Ποιος θα χάσει? Θα χάσει ο εργαζόμενος που δε θα πληρωθεί, ο ενοικιαστής που θα έχει χάσει τα νοικια που του χρωστάνε, οι τράπεζες όχι... Εν όλιγοις made in greece.

----------


## dhatz

Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε, ρίξτε και μια ματιά στο αμερικανικό "Chapter 11"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chapter...ed_States_Code

στο οποίο έχουν κατά καιρούς υπαχθεί διάφορες εταιρίες, από μεγάλες αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες όπως η GM & Chysler το 2009, μέχρι οι γνωστές αεροπορικές εταιρίες των ΗΠΑ όπως UAL, Delta.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categor..._11_bankruptcy

----------


## cool11

Εγω δεν καταλαβαινω πως τα plus4u και pc1 ειναι μια χαρα, και το eshop εχει προβλημα.
Παραλληλες αλυσιδες, απο την ιδια εταιρια;
Για ποιο λογο;

----------


## ufontinas

> Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τον εξης παραλογισμο, απο την μια εχει βραβευτει ως "strongest company in greece" icap certificate 2010, και συγκεκριμενα το σεπτεμβριο του 2010 , οπως διαφημιζουν, και σημερα υπαγονται στο αρθρο 99...
> εξηγηστε το μου εσεις τωρα....


Η TNS ICAP δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από μία εταιρεία δημοσκοπήσεων. Αν εγώ την πληρώσω 150-200 ευρώ το ερωτηματολόγιο (τόσο πάει το μη τηλεφωνικό ερωτηματολόγιο) μου βγάζει ό,τι αποτελέσματα θέλω!

----------


## teo27

Δυσκολα τα πραγματα.....

----------


## ipo

> ... Κερδιζει φυσικα χρονο, κυριως  για "ελιγμους", προστατευεται για ενα διαστημα, και σιγουρα εχει και την δυνατοτητα να πεταξει και αρκετη "σαβουρα" απο πανω της. Πχ* τα οφειλομενα στους εργαζομενους, οι οποιοι θα ειναι και οι τελευταιοι που θα παρουν*, αν φυσικα μεινει και κατι, *τα λεφτα τους*. ...


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι εργαζόμενοι έχουν προτεραιότητα αποζημίωσης, έναντι των πιστωτών, αν πτωχεύσει μία επιχείρηση.

----------


## plouf

> Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τον εξης παραλογισμο, απο την μια εχει βραβευτει ως "strongest company in greece" icap certificate 2010, και συγκεκριμενα το σεπτεμβριο του 2010 , οπως διαφημιζουν, και σημερα υπαγονται στο αρθρο 99...
> εξηγηστε το μου εσεις τωρα....;





> Η TNS ICAP δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από μία εταιρεία δημοσκοπήσεων. Αν εγώ την πληρώσω 150-200 ευρώ το ερωτηματολόγιο (τόσο πάει το μη τηλεφωνικό ερωτηματολόγιο) μου βγάζει ό,τι αποτελέσματα θέλω!


η απλά σκεφτείτε πως πάνε οι άλλες όχι "StrongestCompanies in *Greece* at *2011*"  :Whistle:

----------


## rstone

> Νομιζω ειναι κακοδιαχειρηση. Η το αρμεγμα των εσοδων απο τους μετοχους.


Μεγάλη αλήθεια (ιδίως το αρμεγμα των εσόδων). Δυστυχώς ευρύτατο φαινόμενο στην Ελλάδα του 2011. Προσωπικά το έχω συναντήσει από το 2009.





> Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τον εξης παραλογισμο, απο την μια εχει βραβευτει ως "strongest company in greece" icap certificate 2010, και συγκεκριμενα το σεπτεμβριο του 2010 , οπως διαφημιζουν, και σημερα υπαγονται στο αρθρο 99...
> εξηγηστε το μου εσεις τωρα....


Έλα ντε!!!! Εύλογο το ερώτημα σου! Μου θυμίζει τους οίκους αξιολόγησης που μια βδομάδα πριν την κατάρρευση της Λίμαν Μπράδερς την αξιολογούσαν με ΑΑΑ.
Και δείχνει ξεκάθαρα την αξιοπιστία τέτοιων ''οίκων'' και ανάλογων certificates!

----------


## aiolos.01

Ακουγόταν εδώ και καιρό οτι πάει προς τα εκεί. Κρίμα γιατί ήταν πρωτοπόρα εταιρία στην Ελλάδα. Έχω αγοράσει πολλές φορές απο αυτούς και είχαν μεγάλη ποικιλία. Αλλά τους έφαγε το άνοιγμα με τα πολλά μαγαζιά και το αυξημένο κόστος. Ξεκίνησαν απο eshop και έγιναν κανονική αλυσίδα με οτι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

----------


## georgebou

Και εγω πιστευω παιδια ότι το e-shop το έφαγαν τα μεγάλα ανοιγματα και τα πολλα e-shop points.

Ειδικα στο θεμα των e-shop points που τα ενοικια τρέχουν θα έπρεπε να ειναι πιο προσεκτικοι.
Παντως επειδη το e-shop έχει καλο ονομα πιστευω ότι ειναι δυνατον να αναστρέψει την κατάσταση αν φερθουν έξυπνα.

----------


## WAntilles

Το e-shop πληρώνει την απο-ηλεκτρονικοποίησή του, και την παντελώς άχρηστη φυσική παρουσία με τα points.

----------


## senkradvii

> Το e-shop πληρώνει την απο-ηλεκτρονικοποίησή του, και την παντελώς άχρηστη φυσική παρουσία με τα points.


Αλήθεια..

----------


## vasim

Μαζί τα έφαγαν οι μέτοχοι

----------


## Tony_Ts

Πριν από περίπου δύο χρόνια, είχα μιλήσει με μια γνωστή, που εργαζόταν στη νομική υπηρεσία του Eshop, αναφορικά με την πολιτική της εγγύησης, DOA κλπ που ακολουθούσε το μαγαζί. Είχε συμφωνήσει κι εκείνη στο ότι η πολιτική τους ήταν εκτός νόμου, χωρίς ν' αναγνωρίζει τα νόμιμα δικαιώματα του καταναλωτή. Τότε θυμάμαι πως με είχε διαβεβαιώσει πως όλοι οι νομικοί είχαν ενημερώσει τη διοίκηση για το θέμα και η γραμμή που τους δόθηκε τότε ήταν να συνεχίσουν να "παρανομούν" μέχρι να φτάσει κάποια περίπτωση στο δικαστήριο (αν φτάσει) κι εκδικαστεί εις βάρος τους.

Από τότε θεώρησα πως το e-shop μπήκε σ' αυτοκαταστροφική πορεία, καθώς δε σέβεται τους πελάτες του, που αποτελούν την πηγή εσόδων της εταιραίας και σταμάτησα να το προτιμώ για τις αγορές μου. Θεωρώ πως οποιαδήποτε εταιρία που παρέχει υπηρεσίες ή δραστηριοποιείται στο εμπόριο κι απευθύνεται στο ευρύ κοινό, αν δεν ακολουθεί πελατοκεντρική πολιτική, βάζει δυναμίτες στα θεμέλιά της.

Αν κι αντιλαμβάνομαι τους δύσκολους καιρούς που διανύουμε και το ότι η ανεργία είναι μάστιγα πλέον, θεωρώ πως είναι προς το καλό όλων να "καθαρίσει" το τοπίο από εταιρίες που εκτός από τον πελάτη δε σέβονται ούτε τον εργαζόμενο.

----------


## petasis

Και πολύ κράτησε. Με ανύπαρκτη υποστήριξη στα προϊόντα που πουλούσε, και με τους πελάτες να τρέχουν αλλού, το τέλος ήταν αναπόφευκτο.

Εγώ χαίρομαι που το αγοραστικό κοινό τιμώρησε μια εταιρία που τον κορόιδευε κατάμουτρα.
Ελπίζω να γίνει παράδειγμα για το τι τους περιμένει όταν δεν σέβονται τον πελάτη και για άλλες εταιρίες...

----------


## 29gk

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι εργαζόμενοι έχουν προτεραιότητα αποζημίωσης, έναντι των πιστωτών, αν πτωχεύσει μία επιχείρηση.


Η πρωτη προτεραιοτητα ειναι το Δημοσιο. Αυτο θα παρει τα χρηματα του πριν απο οποιονδηποτε αλλο, στη συνεχεια η τραπεζα, ειδικα αν υπαρχουν υποθηκες και δεσμευσεις σε παγια, οι προμηθευτες - ιδιωτες που θα κινηθουν με εντολες πληρωμης και επιταγες και τελευταιοι οι εργαζομενοι. Γνωριζω πως αυτη ηταν η διαδικασια που ισχυε παντα, αν και δεν ξερω τις ειδικευσεις ουτε του 99 αλλα ουτε και του πτωχευτικου νομου. Ομως σε καθε περιπτωση, εκτος απο τις αλλαγες που εχουν περασει νομικα τα τελευταια χρονια και που προστατευουν κυριως Δημοσιο και τραπεζες, σημαντικο σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις ειναι το ποιος κινηθηκε πιο γρηγορα απο τους υπολοιπους και απεκτησε ετσι την *προτεραιοτητα* στην μακρια σειρα των καθε ειδους πιστωτων.

Δεν θα πρεπει βεβαια να ξεχναμε, πως οταν προκειται για ΑΕ, ΑΕΒΕ ή τελος παντων καποιου ειδους εταιρεια που εχει μετοχες, κεφαλαιο και παγια, οποιος θελει να παρει, θα παρει μονον απο οσα θα βρει στο τραπεζι και δεν θα μπορεσει να βαλει χερι στην ενδεχομενως μεγαλη, αλλα ανεξαρτητη, προσωπικη περιουσια των ιδιοκτητων. Εκτος αν παει δικαστικα, καταφερει να αποδειξει δολους και διαφορα και μετα απο σκληρο αγωνα καταφερει να βγαλει καποιο αποτελεσμα. δυσκολα παντως. Εχω ενα παραδειγμα, παλιου υφασματα, που ειχε παρει απο εναν αλλο 100 μυρια σε αξια πανιων, με επιταγες. Οταν αυτα δεν πληρωθηκαν και αρχισαν οι απαιτησεις και οι απειλες, ο οφειλετης δηλωσε στον πιστωτη, πως η εταιρεια του ειχε κεφαλαιο οχι περισσοτερο απο 30 μυρια και προηγουνταν αλλοι. Ετσι ο δευτερος εχασε τα λεφτα του και εν συντομια, ο τοτε μπαταχτσης, φροντισε να τα βρει με το δημοσιο και σημερα ειναι απο τους καλοβαλμενους, με σπιτια και οικοπεδα, ενω οι πιστωτες εχασαν τα λεφτα τους. Μαντεψε τι εγινε με τους 50+ εργαζομενους.  :Wink: 

Κατα τη γνωμη μου, οι του eshop ειναι ειλικρινεις και οντως εννοουν να διατηρησουν την επιχειρηση τους αλλα χρειαζονται επειγοντως ανασα και ενα reset για να μπορεσουν να τα καταφερουν. Ασχετα με την επιτυχια ή οχι των προηγουμενων οικονομικων τους κινησεων και πεπραγμενων, εχουν ενα μοντελο το οποιο ηταν και ξερουν να το δουλεψουν επιτυχημενα. Αυτο του ιντερνετομαγαζου. Το προβλημα  ομως ειναι, πως σημερα το συνολο των ελληνικων επιχειρησεων, απο το περιπτερο εως την μεγαλυτερη ΑΕ, εχουν ακριβως τις ιδιες επιδιωξεις και προσπαθουν και επιθυμουν για αυτο το reset, κατι που ομως βρισκει πολυ μεγαλο κωλυμα στην κατασταση του τραπεζικου συστηματος.

----------


## Se7ev

Ελα ρε παιδιά, πάει η εγγύηση στα αγορασμένα, αντε βρες άκρη με τους εισαγωγείς τωρα...

----------


## petasis

> Κατα τη γνωμη μου, οι του eshop ειναι ειλικρινεις και οντως εννοουν να διατηρησουν την επιχειρηση τους αλλα χρειαζονται επειγοντως ανασα και ενα reset για να μπορεσουν να τα καταφερουν. Ασχετα με την επιτυχια ή οχι των προηγουμενων οικονομικων τους κινησεων και πεπραγμενων, εχουν ενα μοντελο το οποιο ηταν και ξερουν να το δουλεψουν επιτυχημενα. Αυτο του ιντερνετομαγαζου. Το προβλημα  ομως ειναι, πως σημερα το συνολο των ελληνικων επιχειρησεων, απο το περιπτερο εως την μεγαλυτερη ΑΕ, εχουν ακριβως τις ιδιες επιδιωξεις και προσπαθουν και επιθυμουν για αυτο το reset, κατι που ομως βρισκει πολυ μεγαλο κωλυμα στην κατασταση του τραπεζικου συστηματος.


Εγώ δεν είμαι σίγουρος για αυτό. Οι δυσαρεστημένοι πελάτες είναι πάρα πολλοί, και τα νήματα σε όλα τα φόρα ατελείωτα. Με τι πελάτες θα συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί το μαγαζί;

----------


## Revolution

Kριμα για τους εργαζομενους μιας και το eshop δινει δουλεια σε παρα πολυ κοσμο, τα περι hate για το μαγαζι τα περναω στο ντουκου καθως τα θεωρω μικροτητες και κριμα που οι περισσοτεροι βλεπουν το δενδρο (ταμπελα eshop) και χανουν το δασος (εργαζομενοι/οικογενειες)

----------


## Alekc24

ειχα κανει λογαριασμο 1200ευρω για καινουργιο Η/Υ , και το ποντικι που πηρα καποια στιγμη χαλασε.. το εστειλα στο e-shop και μετα απο 3εβδομαδες μου λενε περαστε να το παρετε απο το e-shop point, το ελεγξε το τεχνικος και δεν εχει τιποτα..
οταν πηγα, μου το εδωσαν πισω σε ναιλον σακουλα με τα βαριδια χυμενα (logitech G5) και το καλωδιο τυλιγμενο λες και εινα τρυπανι.. και το υφακι του στυλ, "χα θα μας κοροιδευες εσυ" .. απο εκεινη την μερα , ουτε απ'εξω περασα!!

φυσικα η logitech μου εστειλε σε μια εβδομαδα ολοκαινουργιο mouse.. οποτε νομιζω δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με εγγυησεις..

----------


## fasdgr

Είσαι στην Ελλάδα και φυσικά με ΦΠΑ 23%  και φορολογία απαγορευτική για επιχείρηση και στο τέλος στην φορολογική σου δήλωση αν ρωτήσεις έναν λογιστή με κέρδη πάνω από 300.000 ευρώ έρχεται και 40% για την εφορία όταν λοιπόν πουλάς φτηνά αυτό συμβαίνει στο τέλος το E-shop ήταν μια πονεμενη ιστορία . Τώρα με το πλαίσιο μονο του να αλωνίζει στις τιμές (Θεσσαλονίκη ) άντε βγάλε άκρη είχα παρατηρήσει στις τιμές του πλαισίου ότι όταν ήταν πιο ακριβό είχε ακριβώς ίδιες τιμές με το e-shop για αγορές μέσω internet τώρα θα έχει ότι γουστάρει

----------


## 29gk

> Εγώ δεν είμαι σίγουρος για αυτό. Οι δυσαρεστημένοι πελάτες είναι πάρα πολλοί, και τα νήματα σε όλα τα φόρα ατελείωτα. Με τι πελάτες θα συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί το μαγαζί;


Aντιγραφω απο την πρωτη αναρτηση του νηματος :




> Το e-Shop έκλεισε τη χρήση του 2010 με κύκλο εργασιών 105 εκατ. ευρώ και   ζημίες 2 εκατ. ευρώ, όταν τα μεγέθη του 2009 ήταν 128,36 εκατ. ευρώ  και  1,3 εκατ. αντίστοιχα. *Το ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα της εταιρείας  δέχεται  καθημερινά 110.000 επισκέπτες*.


Εστω οτι η κακη φημη που θα προκληθει απο την υπαγωγη στο αρθρο 99, φερει ενα μεγαλο πληγμα της ταξης του 50 % στις επισκεψεις. Εστω οι αναρτησεις με τα κακα σχολια, που παντοτε υπαρχουν και θα υπαρχουν καθως στους 10 πελατες ο 1 θα ειναι παντοτε δικαια ή αδικα δυσαρεστημενος, φερουν ενα επιπλεον πληγμα σωρευτικα στο προηγουμενο, να σε ρωτησω να μου πεις εαν ξερεις πολλα μαγαζια που δεχονται 50.000 επισκεψεις υποψηφιων πελατων καθημερινα ? 

Εγω οχι.

Εαν λοιπον, η κατασταση τους μπορει να συμαζευτει, εαν ειναι ειλικρινεις και διατεθειμενοι να το παλεψουν και οχι να τα μαζεψουν για να φυγουν, εαν το πλανο που θα φτιαξουν ειναι βιωσιμο και γινει αποδεκτο απο τις τραπεζες, εαν το μοντελο τους, αυτο το παλιο μοντελο που αναφερει και ο Wantilles το οποιο και "απαρνηθηκαν" επανελθει και καταφερει να επιβιωσει στο πολυ δυσκολο και επιδεινουμενο οικονομικο και κοινωνικο σημερινο ελληνικο περιβαλλον, θα εχουν μια "μαγια"  φημης και πελατειας, εξαιρετικα ικανη για να φερει πολυ γρηγορα και παλι την κερδοφορια.

Πολλα τα "εαν", δυσκολες οι συμφωνιες, τρομερα ανωμαλη η σημερινη αλλα και η αμεσως επομενη χρονικη περιοδος, και οντως ελαχιστοι εφτασαν σε τετοιο σημειο και καταφεραν να ξανασηκωθουν. 

Θα δουμε.

----------


## Seitman

> Kριμα για τους εργαζομενους μιας και το eshop δινει δουλεια σε παρα πολυ κοσμο, τα περι hate για το μαγαζι τα περναω στο ντουκου καθως τα θεωρω μικροτητες και κριμα που οι περισσοτεροι βλεπουν το δενδρο (ταμπελα eshop) και χανουν το δασος (εργαζομενοι/οικογενειες)


Φυσικά και θα δω την ταμπέλα. Τώρα αυτό που λες για τους εργαζόμενους είναι άτοπο. Και εμείς εργαζόμενοι είμαστε, και μάλιστα σκληρά, για να μπορούμε να τους τα "ακουμπάμε".

Αφού δε με σέβονται, έχει και αλλού πορτοκαλιές.

----------


## BlindG

> Το e-shop πληρώνει την απο-ηλεκτρονικοποίησή του, και την παντελώς άχρηστη φυσική παρουσία με τα points.


Χωρίς να είμαι οικονομικός σύμβουλος, συμφωνώ και διαφωνώ.
Δηλαδή, δεν μπορώ να θεωρήσω κακή τη φυσική παρουσία, αλλά ίσως να το παράκανε, τόσο με τον αριθμό των καταστημάτων, όσο και με την επιλογή τοποθεσίας τους. Ίσως λιγότερα καταστήματα σε πιο μικρές οδούς (όπως έχεις πει και αλλού Σεβασμιότατε  :Wink:  ) με μικρότερα ενοίκια να ήταν πιο βιώσιμα  :What..?: 

Πάντως με το σπάσιμο των τιμών που έκανε και με δεδομένο οτι βασιζόταν σε υπερβολικές πιστώσεις (που κατέρρευσαν), δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να λυπηθώ πολύ που κλείνει. Σίγουρα πάντως οι τελευταίοι που φταίνε είναι οι εργαζόμενοι....  :Sad:

----------


## andreasp

> Είσαι στην Ελλάδα και φυσικά με ΦΠΑ 23% και φορολογία απαγορευτική για επιχείρηση και στο τέλος στην φορολογική σου δήλωση αν ρωτήσεις έναν λογιστή με κέρδη πάνω από 300.000 ευρώ έρχεται και 40% για την εφορία όταν λοιπόν πουλάς φτηνά αυτό συμβαίνει στο τέλος το E-shop ήταν μια πονεμενη ιστορία . Τώρα με το πλαίσιο μονο του να αλωνίζει στις τιμές (Θεσσαλονίκη ) άντε βγάλε άκρη είχα παρατηρήσει στις τιμές του πλαισίου ότι όταν ήταν πιο ακριβό είχε ακριβώς ίδιες τιμές με το e-shop για αγορές μέσω internet τώρα θα έχει ότι γουστάρει


Πάνω απο 300.000ευρω? ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να ήταν έτσι! εγώ θα έλεγα πάνω απο 40.000ευρω!
Σήμερα στην Έλλάδα δεν ύπάρχει ούτε μια υγιείς επιχείρηση, και ο λόγος είναι ότι παραπάνω του 50% με 60% των εισοδημάτων (ταμείου και όχι κερδών) μια επιχείρησης είναι του κράτους. Οταν ο πελάτης πληρώνει 100ευρω για να αγοράσει το οτιδήποτε, τα 50-60ευρω πάνε στο κράτος, και απο τα 40 που μένουν, παίρνει η επιχείρηση, το προσωπικό, και ο κατασκευαστής του προιόντος. 
Και αυτο ισχύει απο το μαγαζάκι της γειτονιάς, μέχρι την οποιαδήποτε Α.Ε 'μεγαθήριο".
Το παράδειγμα του eshop, ειναι για αυτούς που φωνάζουν για την φορολόγηση των επιχειρήσεων, και το πως θα λύσουμε το πρόβλημα μας, φορολογώντας το κεφάλαιο.
Πρέπει να μειωθούν άμεσα όλοι οι φορολογικοί συντελεστές, ειδικά οι συντελεστές του κεφαλαίου αν θέλουμε να συνεχίσουμε να εργαζόμαστε. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, θα καταλήξουμε όλοι άνεργοι να καθόμαστε να κοιταζόμαστε.

----------


## petasis

> Kριμα για τους εργαζομενους μιας και το eshop δινει δουλεια σε παρα πολυ κοσμο, τα περι hate για το μαγαζι τα περναω στο ντουκου καθως τα θεωρω μικροτητες και κριμα που οι περισσοτεροι βλεπουν το δενδρο (ταμπελα eshop) και χανουν το δασος (εργαζομενοι/οικογενειες)


Σε πόσο κόσμο δίνει δουλειά;
Τα περισσότερα καταστήματα ήταν franchise, και στις αποθήκες εργάζονταν αποκλειστικά μετανάστες. Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον με το σωστό νομικό καθεστώς.

Από το να υπάρχει μια κακή επιχείρηση, εγώ προτιμώ να μην υπάρχει καθόλου επιχείρηση. Και το κενό θα καλυφθεί από άλλη, που ίσως είναι πιο καλή. Το να βάζουμε κακές επιχειρήσεις στην εντατική, δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα.
Και ειδικά αν έχουν θησαυρίσει κάποιοι δημιουργώντας ελλείμματα στην επιχείρηση...

........Auto merged post: petasis πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Aντιγραφω απο την πρωτη αναρτηση του νηματος :
> 
> 
> 
> Εστω οτι η κακη φημη που θα προκληθει απο την υπαγωγη στο αρθρο 99, φερει ενα μεγαλο πληγμα της ταξης του 50 % στις επισκεψεις. Εστω οι αναρτησεις με τα κακα σχολια, που παντοτε υπαρχουν και θα υπαρχουν καθως στους 10 πελατες ο 1 θα ειναι παντοτε δικαια ή αδικα δυσαρεστημενος, φερουν ενα επιπλεον πληγμα σωρευτικα στο προηγουμενο, να σε ρωτησω να μου πεις εαν ξερεις πολλα μαγαζια που δεχονται 50.000 επισκεψεις υποψηφιων πελατων καθημερινα ? 
> 
> Εγω οχι.


Θεωρείς τα νούμερα πραγματικά;

........Auto merged post: petasis πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 6 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Είστε σίγουροι για αυτά που γράφεται για τις εταιρίες; Γιατί η φορολογία αφορά τα κέρδη, και σήμερα είναι μόνο 20%.
Ο ΦΠΑ είναι άσχετος για μια εταιρία, εντελώς διαφανής. Ότι εισπράττει αποδίδει. Και οι αγορές που αφορούν την ίδια την εταιρία, δεν έχουν ΦΠΑ.

Όσο για το πόσες είναι ζημιογόνες, αν δεν είναι εισηγμένες, δεν είναι και καλό να εμφανίζουν κέρδη. Πληρώνουν φόρο αν το κάνουν, οπότε όσο περισσότερα έξοδα, τόσο καλύτερα.

----------


## 29gk

> Θεωρείς τα νούμερα πραγματικά;


Αντιγραφωντας παλι απο τη τελευταια παραγραφο




> Το e-Shop έκλεισε τη χρήση του *2010 με κύκλο εργασιών 105 εκατ. ευρώ* και   ζημίες 2 εκατ. ευρώ, όταν τα μεγέθη του 2009 ήταν 128,36 εκατ. ευρώ  και  1,3 εκατ. αντίστοιχα. Το ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα της εταιρείας  δέχεται  καθημερινά 110.000 επισκέπτες.


Χωρις να μπαινω σε διαδικασια αναζητησης στατιστικων απο alexa, google κτλ, και εχοντας κατα νου πως ενα επιτυχημενο eshop, θεωρειται αυτο που μετουσιωνει το 1% των επισκεπτων του σε αγοραστες και τζιρο, το πιανω λιγο .... μπακαλιστικα και βγαζω τα παρακατω νουμερα :

110,0000 επισκεπτες την ημερα
1,100 πελατες αντιπτοσωπευουν αυτο το 1%
33,000 ειναι οι πελατες τον μηνα και 396,000 ειναι ετησια.

Εαν κανεις την διαιρεση των 105 εκατ. ευρω του 2010 με τους 396.000 πελατες, θα προκυψει το νουμερο των *265€ περιπου τζιρου ανα πελατη*. Το οποιο νουμερο ειναι λογικοτατο και ισως και απαισιοδοξο για τα ειδη, την αξια και την δυναμικη τους.

Αρα ναι, τα νουμερα μπορουν να θεωρηθουν "πραγματικα", ακομα και χωρις να γνωριζει καποιος το περιεχομενο των βιβλιων τους.  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: 29gk πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Είστε σίγουροι για αυτά που γράφεται για τις εταιρίες;


Οχι απλως σιγουροι, αλλα και απο τα οσα βλεπεις η πραγματικοτητα ειναι τρισχειροτερη.

----------


## manoulamou

Με την αυξηση φορων ιδιως των εμμεσων και την καθετη μειωση μισθων της μεσαιας ταξης
πώς περιμενουν να συντηρηθει η αγορα: απ τους μεγαλοεργολαβους του δημοσιου ή τους κομματικοδιαιτους βολευτες και διοικητες ΔΕΚΟ; 
Στο Μαρουσι καθημερινα κλεινουν δεκαδες μαγαζια, για να μην αναφερθω στις κοινωνικες παροχες
 πχ δημοτικοι βρεφονηπιακοι, βοηθεια στο σπιτι και συγκοινωνια... 
Φαυλος κυκλος υφεσης και βαρελι χωρις πατο!!!
 :Evil:

----------


## cca

> Με την αυξηση φορων ιδιως των εμμεσων και την καθετη μειωση μισθων της μεσαιας ταξης
> πώς περιμενουν να συντηρηθει η αγορα: απ τους μεγαλοεργολαβους του δημοσιου ή τους κομματικοδιαιτους βολευτες και διοικητες ΔΕΚΟ; 
> Στο Μαρουσι καθημερινα κλεινουν δεκαδες μαγαζια, για να μην αναφερθω στις κοινωνικες παροχες
>  πχ δημοτικοι βρεφονηπιακοι, βοηθεια στο σπιτι και συγκοινωνια... 
> Φαυλος κυκλος υφεσης και βαρελι χωρις πατο!!!


Αυτά τα περί φαύλου κύκλου έχω βαρεθεί να τα λέω με φίλους και γνωστούς, όλοι λένε οτι έτσι είναι πράγματι, αλλά απο εκεί και πέρα... κανείς δε ξέρει αν πρέπει να αντιδράσει και πως.

----------


## Poetic-Justice

τον τελευταιο καιρο απο προσωπικη εμπειρια ειχα δει το after sales του να εχει διορθωθει αρκετα σε σχεση με παλαιοτερα. Δυστυχως ομως εχει μειωθει πολυ η ποικιλια προιοντων του και (ειδικα σε pc parts που κοιταζω συνηθως) εχει μπει σε καποια συμφωνια με το πλαισιο και εχουν ακριβως τις ιδιες τιμες (μεχρι και στο cent), το οποιο θεωρω κοροιδια, και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι αυτες οι τιμες ειναι πολυ υψηλοτερες (βασιζομενοι και στο ονομα τους και το πελατολογιο που χουν μαζεψει) απο αλλους μικρο-ανταγωνιστες.
Ποιος ο λογος να αγορασεις προιον απο κει οταν στο skroutz (που θεωρω οτι πλεον το γνωριζει πολυς κοσμος) μπορεις να βρεις ακομα και 30% φτηνοτερες τιμες για το ιδιο ακριβως προιον.
Βελτιωσαν που βελτιωσαν την υποστηριξη τους, ας κοιτουσαν/κοιταξουν λιγο και τις τιμες τους και θα τους προτιμησει πολυς κοσμος.

----------


## NIKOSS123

> τον τελευταιο καιρο απο προσωπικη εμπειρια ειχα δει το after sales του να εχει διορθωθει αρκετα σε σχεση με παλαιοτερα. Δυστυχως ομως εχει μειωθει πολυ η ποικιλια προιοντων του και (ειδικα σε pc parts που κοιταζω συνηθως) εχει μπει σε καποια συμφωνια με το πλαισιο και εχουν ακριβως τις ιδιες τιμες (μεχρι και στο cent), το οποιο θεωρω κοροιδια, και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι αυτες οι τιμες ειναι πολυ υψηλοτερες (βασιζομενοι και στο ονομα τους και το πελατολογιο που χουν μαζεψει) απο αλλους μικρο-ανταγωνιστες.
> Ποιος ο λογος να αγορασεις προιον απο κει οταν στο skroutz (που θεωρω οτι πλεον το γνωριζει πολυς κοσμος) μπορεις να βρεις ακομα και 30% φτηνοτερες τιμες για το ιδιο ακριβως προιον.
> *Βελτιωσαν που βελτιωσαν την υποστηριξη τους, ας κοιτουσαν/κοιταξουν λιγο και τις τιμες τους και θα τους προτιμησει πολυς κοσμος.*


Προκαλώ οποιονδήποτε δεν του αρεσουν οι τιμες του eshop πλαισιου getitnow και λοιπον αλυσιδων να ανοιξει ο ιδιος ενα μαγαζι να πουλάει φθηνότερα απο αυτους και θα δουμε για ποσο καιρο θα αντεξει.

----------


## didicola

> Σε πόσο κόσμο δίνει δουλειά;
> Τα περισσότερα καταστήματα ήταν franchise, και στις αποθήκες εργάζονταν αποκλειστικά μετανάστες. Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον με το σωστό νομικό καθεστώς.


δινει σε 500+ ατομα και χωρις να ειναι ουτε ενα franchise f.y.i.
οσο για τις αποθηκες προφανως και δεν το ξερεις και προφανως δεν ισχυει!

----------


## peer2peer

Για μένα το μεγαλύτερο λάθος του e-shop ήταν τα e-shop points και ο μεγάλος στόλος οχημάτων για το delivery. 
1. Το e-shop points είναι ημι-μετρο. Ή φτιάχνεις κατάστημα (Πλαίσιο, Multirama) ή όχι. Το κατάστημα σου δίνει οντότητα παρουσία και κόσμο να ρωτάει κλπ. Όπως λένε και οι παλιοί "μου αρκεί και η σκόνη από τα παπούτσια του πελάτη, αρκεί να μπει στο μαγαζί και δει" 

2. Γιατί να αναλάβει το delivery και το κόστος συντήρησης ενός μεγάλου στόλου οχημάτων, οδηγών κλπ

Όπως και να 'χει είναι κρίμα η εταιρεία να κλείσει και ο κόσμος να μείνει στο δρόμο. Ελπίζω να του δοθεί η ευκαιρία να σταθεί και να το ξαναπάει το μαγαζί.  :Sad:

----------


## mach

> Προκαλώ οποιονδήποτε δεν του αρεσουν οι τιμες του eshop πλαισιου getitnow και λοιπον αλυσιδων να ανοιξει ο ιδιος ενα μαγαζι να πουλάει φθηνότερα απο αυτους και θα δουμε για ποσο καιρο θα αντεξει.


Ήδη υπάρχουν καταστήματα (βλέπε ενδεικτικά msystems και mgmanager) που έχουν, εδώ και καιρό, πολύ καλύτερες τιμές από το καρτέλ.

----------


## alieus

Έχω πάψει να ασχολούμαι με το e-shop εδώ και 2,5 χρόνια μετά από τραυματική εμπειρία. Ο λόγος για το service. Αν είναι και αυτός λόγος της κάτω βόλτας του e-shop, ας με συγχωρήσουν οι εργαζόμενοι, αλλά καλά να πάθει. Επέστρεψα στο κατάστημα απέναντι από τον Σιδ. Σταθμό Θεσ/νίκης  έναν ελαττωματικό εξωτ. δίσκο. Έκατσε εκεί μια βδομάδα μέχρι  να το δει ο τεχνικός να βγάλει πόρισμα αν πρέπει να πάει Αθήνα και άλλες τρεις μέρες μέχρι να φύγει ο δίσκος για τα κεντρικά. Στην Αθήνα για να το δει ο αντίστοιχος τεχνικός πέρασε άλλη μια βδομάδα, συν μια βδομάδα να πάει στην western digital, να αποφανθούν και εκείνοι, (έτσι μου απαντούσαν στα αγανακτισμένα τηλεφωνήματά μου) συν καμμιά βδομάδα και εκεί να τον ελέγξουν κλπ κλπ κλπ και από μέσα Ιουνίου, παρέλαβα καινούργιο δίσκο αρχές  Αυγούστου. Το δε προσωπικό, εκείνη την εποχή, στο κατάστημα Σταθμού, λίαν αγενέστατο και ακόμα πιο λίαν τσαμπουκαλεμένο!!! Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, μη τον (ξανα)είδατε...

----------


## tiatrou

> Η πρωτη προτεραιοτητα ειναι το Δημοσιο. Αυτο θα παρει τα χρηματα του πριν απο οποιονδηποτε αλλο, στη συνεχεια η τραπεζα, ειδικα αν υπαρχουν υποθηκες και δεσμευσεις σε παγια, οι προμηθευτες - ιδιωτες που θα κινηθουν με εντολες πληρωμης και επιταγες και τελευταιοι οι εργαζομενοι.


1. Έχω την εντώπωση ότι έχω διαβάσει, ότι αυτή ακριβώς είναι η σειρά.

2.  *Το www.e-shop.gr, εδώ και μία τουλάχιστον ώρα δεν λειτουργεί.* Συνεπώς σταμάτησε η λειτουργία του e-shop έστω προσωρινά, αφού μόνο ηλεκτρονικά λειτουργεί το συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα.

3. *Η τελευταία παραγγελία μου έγινε πριν 25 μέρες και δεν μου έχει έρθει ακόμη.* Κάθε 4-5 μέρες μου στέλνουν ένα email και μου λένε ότι ένα ακόμη από τα 5-6 προιόντα της παραγγελίας μου, δεν είναι σε διαθεσιμότητα και δεν μπορούν να το βρουν πουθενά στην αγορά για να το φέρουν!!!!!!!!! Τώρα κατάλαβα τι έχει γίνει. Να σημειωθεί ότι στο παρελθόν δεν είχα ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## petasis

> δινει σε 500+ ατομα και χωρις να ειναι ουτε ενα franchise f.y.i.
> οσο για τις αποθηκες προφανως και δεν το ξερεις και προφανως δεν ισχυει!


Τους έχω δει με τα μάτια μου στο Μενίδι. 6-7 άτομα στο "κατάστημα" και δεκάδες μετανάστες να δίνουν τις παραγγελίες από την πόρτα στο βάθος του καταστήματος.
Έχεις πάει στις αποθήκες τους στο Μενίδι;
Και όταν πέρναγα και έψαχνα πάρκινκ, ήταν η πόρτες της αποθήκης ανοιχτές. Ή ήταν όλοι μετανάστες, ή κάνουν πολλά μπάνια το καλοκαίρι.

........Auto merged post: petasis πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 11 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Για μένα το μεγαλύτερο λάθος του e-shop ήταν τα e-shop points και ο μεγάλος στόλος οχημάτων για το delivery. 
> 1. Το e-shop points είναι ημι-μετρο. Ή φτιάχνεις κατάστημα (Πλαίσιο, Multirama) ή όχι. Το κατάστημα σου δίνει οντότητα παρουσία και κόσμο να ρωτάει κλπ. Όπως λένε και οι παλιοί "μου αρκεί και η σκόνη από τα παπούτσια του πελάτη, αρκεί να μπει στο μαγαζί και δει" 
> 
> 2. Γιατί να αναλάβει το delivery και το κόστος συντήρησης ενός μεγάλου στόλου οχημάτων, οδηγών κλπ
> 
> Όπως και να 'χει είναι κρίμα η εταιρεία να κλείσει και ο κόσμος να μείνει στο δρόμο. Ελπίζω να του δοθεί η ευκαιρία να σταθεί και να το ξαναπάει το μαγαζί.


Από την άλλη, ίδιες τιμές με το πλαίσιο έχει. Το πλαίσιο πως τα συντηρεί όλα αυτά;

----------


## manoulamou

> Προκαλώ οποιονδήποτε δεν του αρεσουν οι τιμες του eshop πλαισιου getitnow και λοιπον αλυσιδων να ανοιξει ο ιδιος ενα μαγαζι να πουλάει φθηνότερα απο αυτους και θα δουμε για ποσο καιρο θα αντεξει.


ΤΩΡΑ ΠΙΑ; :What..?: Ξερετε πολλους σε οποιοδηποτε τομεα εμποριου
να ανοιγουν νεα καταστηματα εστω και μονο διαδικτυακα στην Ελλαδα; :Thinking: 

*Το άρθρο 99 με απλά λόγια*
Άρθρο 99 Διαδικασία εξυγίανσης (ν. 3588/2007)

ΑΝΤΙΛΟΓΟΣ:
"Δεύτερη ευκαιρία" στους εργοδότες - Καμιά ευκαιρία στους εργαζόμενους
_Υπαγωγή στο άρθρο 99 και εργαζόμενοι-όμηροι εργοδοτικών εκβιασμών_

----------


## no_logo

> Τους έχω δει με τα μάτια μου στο Μενίδι. 6-7 άτομα στο "κατάστημα" και δεκάδες μετανάστες να δίνουν τις παραγγελίες από την πόρτα στο βάθος του καταστήματος.
> Έχεις πάει στις αποθήκες τους στο Μενίδι;
> Και όταν πέρναγα και έψαχνα πάρκινκ, ήταν η πόρτες της αποθήκης ανοιχτές. Ή ήταν όλοι μετανάστες, ή κάνουν πολλά μπάνια το καλοκαίρι.


ναι, ε και;
τι είδους κατηγορία είναι αυτή;
Από πότε ζούμε σε απαρτχαιντ και οφείλει κάποιος να σου δίνει λογαριασμό, να απολογείται για την εθνικότητα του εργαζόμενου του;
Λιγη σοβαρότητα δεν βλάπτει

----------


## Bean-hs

Μόνο σε μένα δεν ανοίγει η σελίδα... Τυχαίο; ή κάτι σημαίνει; Αν και γενικά δηλώνω ικανοποιημένος από την προσωπική μου εμπειρία με το κατάστημα, η αλήθεια είναι πως το τελευταίο διάστημα η διαθεσιμότητα προϊόντων ήταν απογοητευτική.

----------


## tiatrou

> Μόνο σε μένα δεν ανοίγει η σελίδα... Τυχαίο; ή κάτι σημαίνει; Αν και γενικά δηλώνω ικανοποιημένος από την προσωπική μου εμπειρία με το κατάστημα, η αλήθεια είναι πως το τελευταίο διάστημα η διαθεσιμότητα προϊόντων ήταν απογοητευτική.


Ακριβώς πιο πάνω, αυτά ακριβώς έγραψα και εγώ. Μάλλον e-shop τέλος. Κρίμα.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Nameserver trace for www.e-shop.gr:

Looking for who is responsible for root zone and followed i.root-servers.net.
Looking for who is responsible for gr and followed grdns-de.denic.de.
Looking for who is responsible for e-shop.gr and followed ns1.sparks.gr.

Nameservers for www.e-shop.gr:

ns1.sparks.gr returned (SERVFAIL)
naxos.e-shop.gr returned (SERVFAIL)
ns2.sparks.gr returned (SERVFAIL)

----------


## akilleas

Και εδώ το e-shop είναι down.
Κρίμα.

----------


## NIKOSS123

Μήπως ειναι απλα θεμα host ?

----------


## senkradvii

> Μήπως ειναι απλα θεμα host ?


Aν είναι έτσι θα είναι διαολεμένη σύμπτωση..  :Thinking:

----------


## NIKOSS123

Μαλλον συμπτωση ειναι γιατι οι διαφημισεις τρεχουν κανονικα και στο facebook η σελιδα τους κανονικα ασχετα με το κραξιμο που τρωνε

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Ανοίγει πλέον.

O ns1 & ns2.sparks.gr είναι εκτός γενικότερα.

Απλώς έπεσε σήμερα και ο naxos.e-shop.gr και πέθανε το site.

Αυτό κατάλαβα εγώ.

----------


## akilleas

> Ανοίγει πλέον


Όντως.
Πάντως τρόμαξα. Δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω ότι δεν θα υπάρχει πλέον το eshop. :Sorry:

----------


## hexadecimal

> Σε πόσο κόσμο δίνει δουλειά;
> Τα περισσότερα καταστήματα ήταν franchise, και στις αποθήκες εργάζονταν αποκλειστικά μετανάστες. Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον με το σωστό νομικό καθεστώς.


ΔΕΝ ειχε ανοιξει τα μαγαζια με franchise....

----------


## Eaglos

Παράνοια.

Δεν πουλάς έχεις πρόβλημα.
Πουλάς έχεις πρόβλημα.

Τρελή αποτυχία το σύστημα.

----------


## Poetic-Justice

> Προκαλώ οποιονδήποτε δεν του αρεσουν οι τιμες του eshop πλαισιου getitnow και λοιπον αλυσιδων να ανοιξει ο ιδιος ενα μαγαζι να πουλάει φθηνότερα απο αυτους και θα δουμε για ποσο καιρο θα αντεξει.


Τώρα αυτό τι άκυρο σχόλιο ήταν?
 :Confused: 
Ας ξεκινήσω με το ότι δεν ασχολούμαι με το εμπόριο, έχω μια χαρά δουλίτσα, και δεν έχω καμία όρεξη να ανοίξω μαγαζί, αυτό τι σημαίνει? οτι κακώς αναφέρω οτι οι τιμές του eshop είναι απο τις ακριβές σε σχέση με πολλά άλλα καταστήματα? :Stunned: 

Παράλληλα, όπως προανέφεραν και άλλα παιδιά, υπάρχουν καταστήματα που είναι καιρό τώρα στην αγορά και με αρκετα καλύτερες τιμές.

Η' μήπως πάλι δεν έχεις παρατηρήσει το καρτέλ που έχει δημιουργηθεί αναμεσα στα δύο μεγαλύτερα στο είδος τους καταστήματα (eshop-plaisio)?

Στα περισσότερα εμπορικά είδη που θα βάλεις στο skroutz το eshop (όσο εμφάνιζε τα προιοντα του εκει) και το plaisio είχαν μπροστά τους τουλάχιστον καμιά δεκαριά άλλα καταστήματα με καλύτερες τιμές. Επομένως είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό ο κόσμος να προτιμήσει να αγοράσει από αλλού.
Σε συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα μια τηλεοραση (regza 55'') που το eshop την έχει 2800 και σε άλλα καταστήματα μπορείς να την βρείς τουλάχιστον 500 ευρώ χαμηλότερα, εσυ τι θα έκανες δηλαδή?? θα αγόραζες απο το eshop επειδή κατανοείς την "τιμολογιακή τους πολιτική"?? :Thinking: 

Με το σκεπτικό αυτό που παρουσιάζεις ώρα είναι να ρθουν και απ την κινητη τηλεφωνία και να μας πουν οτι κακώς τις θεωρούμε υψηλές τις τιμές τους και αν δεν μας αρέσουν να παμε να ανοίξουμε εμεις μια εταιρεία με καλύτερες τιμές! :Shocked: 

Πραγματικά αυτή τη λογική "άμα σου αρέσει, αμα δε σ αρέσει άνοιξε δικό σου ή πηγαινε αλλού" θα μπορούσα να την κατανοήσω (ΟΧΙ να την δικαιολογήσω) αν ήσουν στο μετοχικό ή εργατικό δυναμικό της εταιρείας, αλλά όχι απο έναν καταναλωτή.
Που φυσικά και πάλι λάθος θα ήταν γιατί απλά διώχνεις τον πελάτη σου και καταλήγεις εκεί που διαβάσαμε σήμερα, με χειρότερα πληττόμενο τον εργαζόμενό σου.
Τι να πει κανείς, ώρες ώρες είναι να απορείς.

----------


## NIKOSS123

Ε αμα ειναι ετσι γιατι δεν ανοιγεις ενα μαγαζι αφου εχεις βρει το μυστικο της επιτυχιας και εμεις θα αγοραζουμε απο εσενα.

----------


## sdikr

> Τώρα αυτό τι άκυρο σχόλιο ήταν?
> 
> Ας ξεκινήσω με το ότι δεν ασχολούμαι με το εμπόριο, έχω μια χαρά δουλίτσα, και δεν έχω καμία όρεξη να ανοίξω μαγαζί, αυτό τι σημαίνει? οτι κακώς αναφέρω οτι οι τιμές του eshop είναι απο τις ακριβές σε σχέση με πολλά άλλα καταστήματα?



Δυστυχώς το eshop Πλαίσιο καθώς και τα άλλα καταστήματα που πουλάνε με μηδενικό κέρδος, πληρώνουν τώρα τα σπασμένα.

Ξέρετε πόσα καταστήματα έχουν κλείσει γιατί απλά δεν μπορούσαν να ακολουθήσουν (καταστήματα που θα μπορούσε αυρίο να βρεις εσύ και εγώ δουλειά), δεν λέω  καλό είναι να βρίσκεις κάτι φθηνά, άλλα  κάποια στιγμή θα το βρεις μπροστά σου.

Σκέψου να βγεί κάποιος που να μπορεί να πουλάει φθηνότερα ή και στο κόστος αυτό που κάνεις εσύ, πόσο θα αντέξεις; 
Και όταν θα έρθει εκείνη η ώρα που θα αναγκαστείς να κλείσεις μετά τι θα λές;

----------


## manoulamou

> Ε αμα ειναι ετσι γιατι δεν ανοιγεις ενα μαγαζι αφου εχεις βρει το μυστικο της επιτυχιας και εμεις θα αγοραζουμε απο εσενα.


Εδω καραβια χανονται βαρκουλες αρμενιζουνε και καποιοι εχουν ορεξη για πλακες!!! :Razz: 
Βγειτε μια βολτα σε οποιονδηποτε πρωην εμπορικο δρομο και δειτε τα χαλια μας...
Δεν υπαρχει σαλιο*** για αγορες, θα υπαρχει για επενδυσεις;



*Spoiler:*







*εξαιρουνται 
κομματικοδιαιτοι, βολευτες (η πλειοψηφια τους), διοικητες δεκο και μεγαλοεργολαβοι...

----------


## gan33

Μήπως ο τίτλος πρέπει να διορθωθεί σε "Αίτηση για υπαγωγή του E-Shop στο άρθρο 99 λόγω δυσκολιών ρευστότητας".
Όπως είναι γραμμένος τώρα είναι παραπλανητικός, γιατί πρέπει να διαβάσει το άρθρο κάποιος για να καταλάβει ότι δεν υπάχθηκε στο άρθρο 99, αλλά έκανε απλώς αίτηση.

----------


## andreasp

> Είστε σίγουροι για αυτά που γράφεται για τις εταιρίες; Γιατί η φορολογία αφορά τα κέρδη, και σήμερα είναι μόνο 20%.
> Ο ΦΠΑ είναι άσχετος για μια εταιρία, εντελώς διαφανής. Ότι εισπράττει αποδίδει. Και οι αγορές που αφορούν την ίδια την εταιρία, δεν έχουν ΦΠΑ.
> 
> Όσο για το πόσες είναι ζημιογόνες, αν δεν είναι εισηγμένες, δεν είναι και καλό να εμφανίζουν κέρδη. Πληρώνουν φόρο αν το κάνουν, οπότε όσο περισσότερα έξοδα, τόσο καλύτερα.


Νομίζεις! Ειναι ΦΠΑ, Φορος εισοδήματος της ΑΕ, Ξαναφορολόγιση στα μερίσματα που θα πάρουν οι μέτοχοι, εργοδοτικές εισφορές, φόρος στο εισόδημα αυτού που νοικιάζει το ακίνητο, ερτ στη δεη, φπα σε ολες τις αγορες είτε εμπορεύματος είτε παγίων, φόρος σε τυχόν εισαγωγές.
το 60% που ειπα ειναι λίγο!
Ο κινέζος το πουλάει 5 ευρω, εσύ το αγοράζεις 100ευρω, το eshop βγάζει 1ευρω, διαφοροι στη μέση βγάζουν αλλα 5ευρώ, και το κράτος τα ύπολοιπα 89 !
Χοντρικώς υπολογισμός, αλλά πρόσφατα έκανα τον ίδιο υπολογισμό για άνοιγμα καταστήματος πώλησης τσαγιού! τα συμπεράσματα ήταν τραγικά!

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Μπου χου χου...
Ο κόσμος το χει τούμπανο κι αυτοί κρυφό καμάρι.

Εν τω μεταξύ, δεν πέρασε χρόνος νομίζω από τότε που τα κανάλια εθνικής ντοπαμίνης και αισιοδοξίας - ελπίδας εξόδου από την κρίση παρουσιάζανε το e-shop.gr ως φωτεινό παράδειγμα υγιούς αυτοδημιούργητης ελληνικής επιχείρισης που ηγείται στον χώρο. Και μάλιστα ένα λαμπρό παράδειγμα επιχειρηματικότητας....

Μπου χου χου...
Αν θυμάμαι καλά, συζήτηση και σχολιασμός για το ντοκυμαντέρ είχε γίνει κι εδώ στο αdslgr. Κάποιοι είχαν διαβλέψει από τότε τα ανεστραμμένα είδωλα.... οι αυτοδημιούρηγτοι νεαροί με το γκαράζ, ήταν και παράλληλα υιοί άλλου ενός "αυτοδημιούργητου" μεγαλοεργολάβου για δημόσια έργα. :Censored: 

Δεν θα με στεναχωρήσει πάντως η συρρίκνωση του. 
Υπάρχουν πολλές πρόθυμες εταιρείες να αναπληρώσουν το κενό...

----------


## NIKOSS123

> *Εδω καραβια χανονται βαρκουλες αρμενιζουνε και καποιοι εχουν ορεξη για πλακες*!!!
> Βγειτε μια βολτα σε οποιονδηποτε πρωην εμπορικο δρομο και δειτε τα χαλια μας...
> Δεν υπαρχει σαλιο*** για αγορες, θα υπαρχει για επενδυσεις;
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> ...


Απάντησα στον Poetic-Justice που βρισκει τις τιμες του eshop ακριβες και με μειωση αυτων ο κοσμος θα αγοραζε παλι απο αυτο.Και απλα του ειπα ας ανοιξει ενα μαγαζι να πουλαει με τις φθηνοτερες τιμες και εμεις θα αγοραζουμε απο αυτον.Καμμια ορεξη για πλακα ... το αντιθετο.Και καμμια ορεξη για αντιπαραθεση ουτε με τον Poetic-Justice ουτε με εσενα προς θεου απλα λεω οτι αυτες οι αλυσιδες πουλαν σχεδον οσο αγοραζουν αν βαλεις και τα αλλα εξοδα φορολογιες που εχουν αστα να παν  :Wink:

----------


## akilleas

Ε όχι και όσο αγοράζουν. Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα.
Και αυτό μπορούμε να το καταλάβουμε από τις προσφορές που βγάζουν και σε επώνυμα προϊόντα κατά καιρούς.

----------


## NIKOSS123

Οι αλυσιδες αυτες κανουν συμφωνιες με διαφορους οικους πχ HP και αγοραζουν ας πουμε λαπτοπ αξιας 500.000 ευρω για να επιτυχουν καλη τιμη.Μετα απο λιγο καιρο αυτα που τους μενουν γιατι σε λιγο καιρο θα ειναι αχρηστα τα βγαζουν σε προσφορα για να πουλησουν και να παρουν αλλα.Μπορεις να ρωτησεις για του λόγου το αληθες οποιονδήποτε γνωστη του χωρου.

Και ειπα σχεδον οσο αγοραζουν οχι οσο αγοραζουν τουλαχιστον να καταλαβαινουμε τι γραφουμε

----------


## Eaglos

> Εν τω μεταξύ, δεν πέρασε χρόνος νομίζω από τότε που τα κανάλια εθνικής ντοπαμίνης και αισιοδοξίας - ελπίδας εξόδου από την κρίση παρουσιάζανε το e-shop.gr ως φωτεινό παράδειγμα υγιούς αυτοδημιούργητης ελληνικής επιχείρισης που ηγείται στον χώρο. Και μάλιστα ένα λαμπρό παράδειγμα επιχειρηματικότητας....


Το πρώτο πράγμα που σκέφτηκα όταν έσκασε επίσημα το πρόβλημα ρευστότητας.
Ειπα να μην το αναφέρω για να μην ξεφύγει η κουβέντα  :Razz:  Γκαντεμοκάναλο ο Σκαι  :Smile:

----------


## stri250

στα τσακίδια...έτσι απλά. Αν στηρίζεσαι στη ρεμούλα η κατάληξη είναι γνωστή. Έχω προσωπική εμπειρία με τους συγκεκριμένους για παραπλανητική διαφήμιση και απάντηση δεν πήρα ποτέ.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Νομίζεις! Ειναι ΦΠΑ, Φορος εισοδήματος της ΑΕ, Ξαναφορολόγιση στα μερίσματα που θα πάρουν οι μέτοχοι, εργοδοτικές εισφορές, φόρος στο εισόδημα αυτού που νοικιάζει το ακίνητο, ερτ στη δεη, φπα σε ολες τις αγορες είτε εμπορεύματος είτε παγίων, φόρος σε τυχόν εισαγωγές.
> το 60% που ειπα ειναι λίγο!
> Ο κινέζος το πουλάει 5 ευρω, εσύ το αγοράζεις 100ευρω, το eshop βγάζει 1ευρω, διαφοροι στη μέση βγάζουν αλλα 5ευρώ, και το κράτος τα ύπολοιπα 89 !
> Χοντρικώς υπολογισμός, αλλά πρόσφατα έκανα τον ίδιο υπολογισμό για άνοιγμα καταστήματος πώλησης τσαγιού! τα συμπεράσματα ήταν τραγικά!


Κοίτα το κράτος δεν βγάζει 89, ζητάει 89. Εσύ πρέπει να πληρώσεις περισσότερα γιατί σου έρχονται διάφοροι τύποι, καλοθελητές από ΙΚΑ,Εφορία κλπ σου χώνουν πρόστιμα ανευ λόγου και αιτίας, ζητάνε περισσότερα και στο τέλος με το αζημείωτο, σου χαμηλώνουν τα πρόστιμα.

Εχω ξεκινήσει διαδικασίες να κλείσω την δουλειά μου, πουλούσα τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες.

Και σπούδασα και πάντρεψα. Σπούδασα τον γιό κάποιου στο columbia και πάντρεψα τον γεροντοέρωτα κάποιου άλλου στο παρίσι. Τώρα πρέπει να δώ τι θα καταφέρω με τα παιδιά μου

Πολιτεία της αρπαχτής και μόνο. Κάποιοι σούχουν κάτσει στο σβέρκο και σωτηρία δεν υπάρχει

----------


## cool11

Φιλος μου ελεγε οτι οποια εταιρια παει στο αρθρο 99, σχεδον παντα στο τελος κλεινει. Απλα, λεει, κερδιζουν χρονο.
Ομως μου κανει εντυπωση, μου στελνουν ακομη newsletter, οπως παλια, και γενικοτερα δεν μου δινει την εντυπωση οτι ειναι τοσο, μα τοσο χαλια.
Λαθεμενη εντυπωση? Ισως.

----------


## hemlock

> Φιλος μου ελεγε οτι οποια εταιρια παει στο αρθρο 99, σχεδον παντα στο τελος κλεινει. Απλα, λεει, κερδιζουν χρονο.
> Ομως μου κανει εντυπωση, μου στελνουν ακομη newsletter, οπως παλια, και γενικοτερα δεν μου δινει την εντυπωση οτι ειναι τοσο, μα τοσο χαλια.
> Λαθεμενη εντυπωση? Ισως.


Οι τυποι του eshop ΕΧΟΥΝ να κανουν κινησεις για να μαζευτουν...Το θεμα ειναι οτι (οπως και με τα Points) αργουν υπερβολικα να κανουν κινησεις/ΔΕΝ αντιδουν αμεσα... :Wink:

----------


## akilleas

Τα points που τους βάζανε μέσα κλείσανε και θα κλείσουνε κι άλλα.
Αυτά που είναι κερδοφόρα δεν θα τα πειράξουνε _(προς το παρών)_.

----------


## Sovjohn

Όπως έγραψα και στο θέμα με τις "φήμες" για πώληση / αναδιάρθρωση του e-shop...

(link)




> Παιδιά, μην το κουράζουμε...
> 
> Το e-shop ποτέ δεν το αγάπησα. Το συμπάθησα ελαφρώς (ειδικά στο ξεκίνημα  του) όταν προσπαθούσε να εφαρμόσει το "e-shop model" στην Ελλάδα, αλλά  οι άνθρωποι είναι φανερό ότι δεν λειτουργούσαν ποτέ στρατηγικά σαν  e-shop, περισσότερο σαν "Α, εκτός από το να μπορείτε να κάνετε παραλαβή  από τα κεντρικά μας, ΣΤΕΛΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ!!!".
> 
> Και εξηγούμαι:
> 
> 
> Το order system τους είναι τραγικό και επιρρεπές σε λάθη. Μέχρι  σήμερα έχω παραγγελίες "σε εξέλιξη" στις οποίες είχα διαλέξει παραλαβή  από κατάστημα, και μετά τις ακύρωσα.Ακόμα και το my account ή τα e-mail επιβεβαίωσης παραγγελιών ήταν  πιο κακοφτιαγμένα από ότι θα έπρεπε, ειδικά στο να δίνουν πρόσβαση στο  tracking...Για να πληρώσεις με πιστωτική έπρεπε να στείλεις με φαξ (!!!) την  πιστωτική μαζί με ταυτότητα (!!!!!!) για "επιβεβαίωση στοιχείων".Η υποστήριξη, είτε after sales είτε τεχνική υποστήριξη, πάντα μου είχε αφήσει τις χειρότερες εντυπώσεις.Τα e-shop points (που δεν ήξερα μέχρι πρότινος ότι ήταν όλα  ιδιόκτητα) είναι ένα αποτυχημένο καθεστώς. Ποιος ο λόγος να έχω e-shop  point στον Πειραιά, αντί (με τα ίδια χρήματα που προφανώς ξοδεύουν για  να μένει ανοιχτό) να μου έκαναν όλα τα μεταφορικά άνω των 30 € τσάμπα  (σαν το Amazon Super Saver Delivery)? Στην επαρχία, ναι, θα μπορούσε να  δώσει "αέρα" ως δίκτυο, αλλά φευ, εδώ το Πλαίσιο που έχει μόνιμα θετικά  οικονομικά στοιχεία και δεν φτιάχνει κάτι αντίστοιχο (έστω και "Plaisio  Mini" stores), θα πετύχαινε το e-shop?
> Δεν ξέρω. Το θεωρούσα πάντα ένα e-shop "B κατηγορίας", έχοντας  μεγάλη τριβή με e-shop εξωτερικού (και όχι μόνο Amazon, μιλάω και για  e-shops μόνο με Η/Υ κτλ, σαν το e-shop, είχαν χαοτικές διαφορές).
> ...


Αυτό που δεν είναι εύκολο να αντιληφθεί κάποιος είναι ότι, ένα μαγαζί, ακόμα και με 2 άτομα προσωπικό +1 οδηγό για το φορτηγό + το φορτηγό για να πηγαίνει τις τοπικές παραγγελίες, κοστίζει, πέρα από τη "μούρη", ΠΟΛΥ περισσότερο από το να επιδοτούσε όλες τις παραγγελίες της περιοχής με ΕΛΤΑ / κούριερ.

Προσωπικά λοιπόν συνεχίζω να θεωρώ ότι η στρατηγική αυτής της εταιρείας ήταν, και είναι ακόμα, λάθος. Αν μη τι άλλο, τα δεκάδες e-shop point στην Αττική (!) δεν είχαν λόγο ύπαρξης, και στην επαρχία επίσης δεν είχαν λόγο ύπαρξης, αρκεί να έδιναν ένα κίνητρο στους κατοίκους να γίνουν "μόνιμοι πελάτες e-shop".

Όλα τα άλλα που συζητάμε είναι for the sake of it - Η εταιρεία είχε / έχει λάθος στρατηγική, ΔΕΝ μοσχοπουλήθηκε όταν οι καιροί το επέτρεπαν, και τώρα τα τρώει. That's about it. Good night & good luck.  :Whistle:

----------


## ipo

Δε θεωρώ λανθασμένη εκ προοιμίου την επιλογή των eshop point. Εκ των υστέρων είδαμε ότι πολλά από αυτά δε δικαιολόγησαν το κόστος τους (σε συνδυασμό με την οικονομική ύφεση της χώρας), αλλά ο στόχος τους ήταν σωστός:
Αφενός να εξυπηρετήσουν τον κόσμο που βρίσκεται συνεχώς στο δρόμο και δεν μπορεί να στηθεί σε χώρο εργασίας ή στο σπίτι "2 με 5 το απόγευμα". Αφετέρου πήγε να πιάσει τον πελάτη που δεν ένιωθε άνετα με την ηλεκτρονική παραγγελία και ήθελε να πάει σε μαγαζί.

Όποιος έχει πάει στο e-shop πριν ανοίξουν πολλά μαγαζιά της αλυσίδας, θα έχει καταλάβει πόσος κόσμος προτιμούσε αυτό το μοντέλο. Περίμενες στην ουρά για να παραλάβεις παραγγελία που είχες κάνει online ή τηλεφωνικά 15 έως 45 λεπτά. Ακόμα πιο σημαντική είναι η δεύτερη κατηγορία των ατόμων που δε νιώθουν άνετα αν δε μιλήσουν δια ζώσης με υπάλληλο και δεν πάρουν το προϊόν άμεσα. Η Ελλάδα δεν έχει την κουλτούρα του εξωτερικού που δούλευε χρόνια με έντυπους καταλόγους και ταχυδρομικές παραγγελίες και το e-shop ήταν από τα πρώτα βήματα στον τομέα. Ε, κάποια στιγμή πήραν το ρίσκο να πιάσουν και τους παραδοσιακούς πελάτες που θέλουν μαγαζί, αλλά δεν πέτυχε, παρόλο που ήταν ορθή επιλογή κατά τη γνώμη μου.

----------


## WAntilles

> Αφετέρου πήγε να πιάσει τον πελάτη που δεν ένιωθε άνετα με την ηλεκτρονική παραγγελία και ήθελε να πάει σε μαγαζί.





> Ακόμα πιο σημαντική είναι η δεύτερη κατηγορία των ατόμων που δε νιώθουν άνετα αν δε μιλήσουν δια ζώσης με υπάλληλο και δεν πάρουν το προϊόν άμεσα.


Ε, αυτό ήταν το ολέθριο λάθος του.

Οι πελάτες αυτοί, είναι ακατάλληλοι για e-shop.

Επίσης είναι γενικά προβληματικοί, και δεν θα έπρεπε να ασχοληθεί καθόλου μαζί τους.

Δεν μπορείς να "αποβλαχοποιήσεις" το βλάχο.




> Ε, κάποια στιγμή πήραν το ρίσκο να πιάσουν και τους παραδοσιακούς πελάτες που θέλουν μαγαζί, αλλά δεν πέτυχε, παρόλο που ήταν ορθή επιλογή κατά τη γνώμη μου.


Σαφώς και ΔΕΝ ήταν ορθή επιλογή.

Ο ορισμός του eshop είναι ότι έχω την ελάχιστη δυνατή φυσική παρουσία - ει δυνατόν και καθόλου - ακριβώς για να έχω τεράστια μείωση του κόστους λειτουργίας. Και το τεράστιο όφελος στα λειτουργικά κόστη που έχω, έχω την άνεση-ευχέρεια να το μετακυλίσω κατά ένα μέρος σε χαμηλότερες τελικές τιμές, και κατά ένα μέρος σε υψηλότερα κέρδη.

----------


## akilleas

*Spoiler:*







> Δεν μπορείς να "αποβλαχοποιήσεις" το βλάχο.


Πότε θα καταλάβετε ότι όλοι οι επαρχιώτες δεν είναι Βλάχοι.
		


Το ξαναλέω ότι πολλά μαγαζιά της επαρχίας ήταν κερδοφόρα...απλά το παράκανε το eshop με την λαιμαργία τους.

----------


## johnthegeeks

> Ε, αυτό ήταν το ολέθριο λάθος του.
> 
> Οι πελάτες αυτοί, είναι ακατάλληλοι για e-shop.
> 
> Επίσης είναι γενικά προβληματικοί, και δεν θα έπρεπε να ασχοληθεί καθόλου μαζί τους.
> 
> Δεν μπορείς να "αποβλαχοποιήσεις" το βλάχο.


Μόνο που πριν μερικά χρόνια, όλοι φοβόντουσαν να κανουν  online παραγγελιες, το eshop δε θα λειτουργουσε με 5 ατομα που γνωριζαν να κανουν παραγγελιες με αυτον τον τροπο.

το καταστημα απο την στιγμη που βρισκοταν στην ελλαδα, πρεπει να ειχε ελληνικη νοοτροπια, γιατι πολυ απλα δεν ηταν ουτε στην αγγλια, ουτε στην αμερικη

οσο για τους βλαχους, ολοι βλαχοι είμαστε, εγω προσωπικα αν βγω μια βολτα εξω, θα δω πολλους απο αυτους τους "βλαχους" και οι πιο πολλοι πιστεψε με, δε θα ειναι επαρχιοτες....

----------


## lewton

> Μόνο που πριν μερικά χρόνια, όλοι φοβόντουσαν να κανουν  online παραγγελιες, το eshop δε θα λειτουργουσε με 5 ατομα που γνωριζαν να κανουν παραγγελιες με αυτον τον τροπο.
> 
> το καταστημα απο την στιγμη που βρισκοταν στην ελλαδα, πρεπει να ειχε ελληνικη νοοτροπια, γιατι πολυ απλα δεν ηταν ουτε στην αγγλια, ουτε στην αμερικη
> 
> οσο για τους βλαχους, ολοι βλαχοι είμαστε, εγω προσωπικα αν βγω μια βολτα εξω, θα δω πολλους απο αυτους τους "βλαχους" και οι πιο πολλοι πιστεψε με, δε θα ειναι επαρχιοτες....


Καλά, ας μη ζητούσε να του στείλουμε φωτοτυπία της πιστωτικής μας και μετά να λέει ότι οι Έλληνες φοβούνται τις αγορές on-line!

----------


## johnthegeeks

> Καλά, ας μη ζητούσε να του στείλουμε φωτοτυπία της πιστωτικής μας και μετά να λέει ότι οι Έλληνες φοβούνται τις αγορές on-line!


οντως ζηταει φωτοτυπια της πιστωτικης? γιατι, τι χρειαζεται?

----------


## Seitman

Για να διαπιστώσει αν είναι αληθής ο αριθμός και αν συμφωνούν τα στοιχεία που έχεις δώσει.

----------


## manoulamou

> οντως ζηταει φωτοτυπια της πιστωτικης? γιατι, τι χρειαζεται?


Δεν το κανει μονο το e-shop.gr, μια αναζητηση στο google θα μας πεισει..

http://www.e-shop.gr/how_pay.phtml_

Κατά την πρώτη φορά χρήσης της πιστωτικής κάρτας στο κατάστημά μας θα σας ζητηθούν να αποστείλετε ένα  					αντίγραφο της ταυτότητας καθώς και της πιστωτικής κάρτας (με καλυμμένα τα 4 τελευταία ψηφία) στο logistirio@e-shop.gr  ή στο fax 210 68 35 837. Ζητούμε την κατανόησή σας για την πρόσθετη  αυτή διαδικασία που  					αποκλειστικό σκοπό έχει την αποφυγή χρήσης κλεμμένων πιστωτικών  καρτών και την προστασία έτσι των πραγματικών ιδιοκτητών τους.  					Τα στοιχεία αυτά ζητούνται μόνο κατά την πρώτη χρήση της κάρτας,  παραμένουν απολύτως εμπιστευτικά και δεν παραχωρούνται  					σε οποιονδήποτε τρίτο._

----------


## Banditgr

> Δεν το κανει μονο το e-shop.gr, μια αναζητηση στο google θα μας πεισει..
> 
> http://www.e-shop.gr/how_pay.phtml_
> 
> Κατά την πρώτη φορά χρήσης της πιστωτικής κάρτας στο κατάστημά μας θα σας ζητηθούν να αποστείλετε ένα  					αντίγραφο της ταυτότητας καθώς και της πιστωτικής κάρτας (με καλυμμένα τα 4 τελευταία ψηφία) στο logistirio@e-shop.gr  ή στο fax 210 68 35 837. Ζητούμε την κατανόησή σας για την πρόσθετη  αυτή διαδικασία που  					αποκλειστικό σκοπό έχει την αποφυγή χρήσης κλεμμένων πιστωτικών  καρτών και την προστασία έτσι των πραγματικών ιδιοκτητών τους.  					Τα στοιχεία αυτά ζητούνται μόνο κατά την πρώτη χρήση της κάρτας,  παραμένουν απολύτως εμπιστευτικά και δεν παραχωρούνται  					σε οποιονδήποτε τρίτο._




Off Topic


		Σωστότατο και επίσης το κάνουν και κάποια ξένα καταστήματα, συνήθως όμως αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τη χρέωση (με πάντα καλυμμένα τα ψηφία εννοείται).

----------


## lewton

*Μόνο* αν δεν έβρισκα το προϊόν σε κανένα άλλο κατάστημα θα έμπαινα στη διαδικασία. 
Φαντάζομαι έχασαν και άλλους πελάτες έτσι.

----------


## yiapap

> *Μόνο* αν δεν έβρισκα το προϊόν σε κανένα άλλο κατάστημα θα έμπαινα στη διαδικασία. 
> Φαντάζομαι έχασαν και άλλους πελάτες έτσι.


Εμένα. Ούτε μου ανάφεραν αυτό για τα 4 τελευταία ψηφία ούτε φυσικά έχω καμιά διάθεση να στείλω φωτοτυπία της ταυτότητάς μου σε κανέναν.

Επαναλαμβάνω όμως ότι αυτά ήταν ψιλά γράμματα. Το E-Shop βρίσκεται σε αυτή τη θέση γιατί ήταν σε φάση ραγδαίας ανάπτυξης (==έλλειψη ρευστότητας) την ίδια εποχή που ξεκίνησε η κρίση. Εξαιτίας αυτού ήταν η πρώτη (η 2η μετά τα Expert) αλυσίδα που βρέθηκε σε αυτή τη θέση. Έπονται και άλλες.

----------


## cool11

Κατι που πολλοι δεν καταλαβαινουν, ειναι οτι με τα points, το eshop, εκτος των αλλων, κερδισε και το εξης:
προσεφερε στον πελατη τη δυνατοτητα, να αγοραζει -με καλες τιμες- ΧΩΡΙΣ μεταφορικα!
Για παραγγελιες ακομη και πολυ μικρου κοστους!!!

Πx. θελω να αγορασω ενα καλωδιο ethernet. 
Αστειο το κοστος, αλλα γιατι πχ. να το πληρωσω 4 ευρω στο παρακειμενο κομπιουτερομαγαζο, και να μην επωφεληθω απο τις τιμες του eshop, αγοραζοντας το 2 ευρω?

Δεν υπαρχει ΚΑΤΩΦΛΙ αγορων, για να γλυτωσεις μεταφορικα.
Eshop που ταχυδρομουν, υπαρχουν πολλα. Για δωρεαν μεταφορικα ομως, ΟΛΕΣ εχουν μινιμουμ ποσο παραγγελιας.

Στο eshop, παραγγελνεις ακριβως αυτο που θες, διχως να περιμενεις να μαζεψεις 'πολλα' πραγματα για παραγγελια και να ξεπερασεις το κατωφλι και να εχεις δωρεαν μεταφορικα.

----------


## WAntilles

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Σωστότατο και επίσης το κάνουν και κάποια ξένα καταστήματα, συνήθως όμως αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τη χρέωση (με πάντα καλυμμένα τα ψηφία εννοείται).


Μόνο "σωστότατο" δεν είναι.

Στον τομέα αυτό ήταν ηλίθιοι στο e-shop.

Κανένα σοβαρό ξένο κατάστημα δεν το κάνει ποτέ.

Γιατί;

Γιατί πολύ απλά η πιστωτική κάρτα θα πιστοποιηθεί (ή όχι) την πρώτη φορά που θα πας να κάνεις αγορά με αυτήν.

Λέτε οι τράπεζες να αφήνουν να σε (τις) κλέψουν τόσο εύκολα;

----------


## lewton

> Κατι που πολλοι δεν καταλαβαινουν, ειναι οτι με τα points, το eshop, εκτος των αλλων, κερδισε και το εξης:
> προσεφερε στον πελατη τη δυνατοτητα, να αγοραζει -με καλες τιμες- ΧΩΡΙΣ μεταφορικα!
> Για παραγγελιες ακομη και πολυ μικρου κοστους!!!
> 
> Πx. θελω να αγορασω ενα καλωδιο ethernet. 
> Αστειο το κοστος, αλλα γιατι πχ. να το πληρωσω 4 ευρω στο παρακειμενο κομπιουτερομαγαζο, και να μην επωφεληθω απο τις τιμες του eshop, αγοραζοντας το 2 ευρω?
> 
> Δεν υπαρχει ΚΑΤΩΦΛΙ αγορων, για να γλυτωσεις μεταφορικα.
> Eshop που ταχυδρομουν, υπαρχουν πολλα. Για δωρεαν μεταφορικα ομως, ΟΛΕΣ εχουν μινιμουμ ποσο παραγγελιας.
> ...


Έχουμε καταλάβει το point σου.
Αν θέλεις να ακούσεις μια συμβουλή, μην ξεκινήσεις ποτέ δική σου εταιρία, γιατί εταιρίες που δεν είναι σίγουρες για το ποια ακριβώς είναι η αγορά τους καταλήγουν εκεί που είναι τώρα το e-shop.

----------


## f15

Δεν φταίει  το e-shop.gr ,είναι γενικό το κακό στην Ελλάδα ,έχουμε γενικά πτωχεύσει αλλά μας το λένε σιγά σιγά  :Razz:

----------


## WAntilles

> Κατι που πολλοι δεν καταλαβαινουν, ειναι οτι με τα points, το eshop, εκτος των αλλων, κερδισε και το εξης:
> προσεφερε στον πελατη τη δυνατοτητα, να αγοραζει -με καλες τιμες- ΧΩΡΙΣ μεταφορικα!
> Για παραγγελιες ακομη και πολυ μικρου κοστους!!!
> 
> Πx. θελω να αγορασω ενα καλωδιο ethernet. 
> Αστειο το κοστος, αλλα γιατι πχ. να το πληρωσω 4 ευρω στο παρακειμενο κομπιουτερομαγαζο, και να μην επωφεληθω απο τις τιμες του eshop, αγοραζοντας το 2 ευρω?


Και φόρτωσε το κόστος αυτό, σε όλους τους άλλους πελάτες με τη λειτουργία των άχρηστων κοστολογικών βαρυδίων που λέγονται φυσικά καταστήματα.

----------


## cool11

Οταν ποιο πανω ελεγα για το οτι γινεται παραγγελια ακομη και 1 ευρω, χωρις μεταφορικα, εννοουσα με παραλαβη απο το πλησιεστερο καταστημα.

----------


## alekan

> Εμένα. Ούτε μου ανάφεραν αυτό για τα 4 τελευταία ψηφία ούτε φυσικά έχω καμιά διάθεση να στείλω φωτοτυπία της ταυτότητάς μου σε κανέναν.
> 
> Επαναλαμβάνω όμως ότι αυτά ήταν ψιλά γράμματα. Το E-Shop βρίσκεται σε αυτή τη θέση γιατί ήταν σε φάση ραγδαίας ανάπτυξης (==έλλειψη ρευστότητας) την ίδια εποχή που ξεκίνησε η κρίση. Εξαιτίας αυτού ήταν η πρώτη (η 2η μετά τα Expert) αλυσίδα που βρέθηκε σε αυτή τη θέση. Έπονται και άλλες.


Όποιος δεν ήθελε/φοβόταν να στείλει φωτοτυπία με fax ή email, μπορούσε απλά να περάσει απο το κοντινότερό του point, να επιδείξει την κάρτα και την ταυτότητά του στον υπάλληλο, ο οποίος σημείωνε στην παραγγελία του ότι τα είδε και η παραγγελία προχωρούσε κανονικά.

Όπως συνέβει και στα άλλα threads σχετικά με το eshop, ο καθένας σας/μας πιάνεται από τις προσωπικές του αντιρρήσεις-ενοχλήσεις- εμπειρίες- αντιπάθειες - εμπάθειες -κωλύματα και τις προβάλλει ως αδιαμφισβήτητους λόγους για την -μάλλον- αναπόφευκτη χρεοκωπία ενός λιανοπωλητή.

----------


## yiapap

> Όποιος δεν ήθελε/φοβόταν να στείλει φωτοτυπία με fax ή email, μπορούσε απλά να περάσει απο το κοντινότερό του point, να επιδείξει την κάρτα και την ταυτότητά του στον υπάλληλο, ο οποίος σημείωνε στην παραγγελία του ότι τα είδε και η παραγγελία προχωρούσε κανονικά.
> 
> Όπως συνέβει και στα άλλα threads σχετικά με το eshop, ο καθένας σας/μας πιάνεται από τις προσωπικές του αντιρρήσεις-ενοχλήσεις- εμπειρίες- αντιπάθειες - εμπάθειες -κωλύματα και τις προβάλλει ως αδιαμφισβήτητους λόγους για την -μάλλον- αναπόφευκτη χρεοκωπία ενός λιανοπωλητή.


Ή απλά μπορούσε να παραγγείλει από αλλού!

Στο δεύτερο συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Άλλωστε αυτό ακριβώς έγραψα και στο άλλο νήμα.

----------


## 29gk

> Οταν ποιο πανω ελεγα για το οτι γινεται παραγγελια ακομη και 1 ευρω, χωρις μεταφορικα, εννοουσα με παραλαβη απο το πλησιεστερο καταστημα.


Kαι ο οποιοσδηποτε θελει να ανοιξει μαγαζι για να *κερδιζει το ψωμι ή το παντεσπανι του*, θα ειναι υποχρεωμενος να πληρωνει νοικι, φως, νερο, τηλεφωνο, υπαλληλους, εφοριες και δεν συμμαζευεται, θα οφειλει να ειναι εξαιρετικα ευγενικος και εξυπηρετικος για εσενα οπου με την αγορα ενος ( 1 ) καλωδιου ethernet, αξιας ενος ( 1 ) ευρω, θα παραλαμβανεις ανετα, ευκολα και *προπαντων ανεξοδα*, εντυπωσιαζοντας την γκομενα για τον μοδερνο τροπο που ψωνιζεις.

Ακου, την συμβουλη του φιλου παραπανω, κι αν ποτε σου περασει απο το μυαλο η ιδεα του να ανοιξεις το οποιοδηποτε μαγαζι, κανε τη χαρη στον εαυτο σου και ξεχνα το αμεσως.

----------


## Banditgr

> Μόνο "σωστότατο" δεν είναι.
> 
> Στον τομέα αυτό ήταν ηλίθιοι στο e-shop.
> 
> Κανένα σοβαρό ξένο κατάστημα δεν το κάνει ποτέ.
> 
> Γιατί;
> 
> Γιατί πολύ απλά η πιστωτική κάρτα θα πιστοποιηθεί (ή όχι) την πρώτη φορά που θα πας να κάνεις αγορά με αυτήν.
> ...


Το "σωστότατο" δεν πήγαινε στην πρακτική αλλά στο γεγονός ότι συμβαίνει. Το έχουν κάνει στο παρελθόν και στο Play.com και στο Game.co.uk, καθώς και η Blizzard, όταν ξαναλέω υπήρχε πρόβλημα του συστήματος τους στην χρέωση (και όχι στην κάρτα αυτή, καθαυτή). Δεν είναι unheard of κοινώς, παρόλο που κανονικά δεν πρέπει να χρειάζεται.




> Όποιος δεν ήθελε/φοβόταν να στείλει φωτοτυπία με fax ή email, μπορούσε απλά να περάσει απο το κοντινότερό του point, να επιδείξει την κάρτα και την ταυτότητά του στον υπάλληλο, ο οποίος σημείωνε στην παραγγελία του ότι τα είδε και η παραγγελία προχωρούσε κανονικά.
> 
> Όπως συνέβει και στα άλλα threads σχετικά με το eshop, ο καθένας σας/μας πιάνεται από τις προσωπικές του αντιρρήσεις-ενοχλήσεις- εμπειρίες- αντιπάθειες - εμπάθειες -κωλύματα και τις προβάλλει ως αδιαμφισβήτητους λόγους για την -μάλλον- αναπόφευκτη χρεοκωπία ενός λιανοπωλητή.


Ακριβώς.

----------


## FSHOPAXD

Επειδη αναφέρθηκε το θέμα με τις πιστωτικές κάρτες, είναι θέμα καθαρά ελληνικής νομοθεσίας που αυτή την στιγμή δεν καλύπτει τον εμπορο ενός ηλεκτρονικού ή απλού καταστήματος εαν δεν έχει αντίγραφο της ταυτότητας κατόχου της κάρτας (φωτοτυπία ή φαξ) σε περίπτωση που γίνει "προσβολή" της συναλλαγής από τον κάτοχο της πιστωτικής κάρτας. Μπορεί να ενοχλεί, αλλά από την άλλη θα πρέπει να σεβαστούμε το δικαίωμα του εμπόρου να είναι διασφαλισμένος απέναντι σε παράνομες συναλλαγές πιστωτικών καρτών.

----------


## sdikr

> Επειδη αναφέρθηκε το θέμα με τις πιστωτικές κάρτες, είναι θέμα καθαρά ελληνικής νομοθεσίας που αυτή την στιγμή δεν καλύπτει τον εμπορο ενός ηλεκτρονικού ή απλού καταστήματος εαν δεν έχει αντίγραφο της ταυτότητας κατόχου της κάρτας (φωτοτυπία ή φαξ) σε περίπτωση που γίνει "προσβολή" της συναλλαγής από τον κάτοχο της πιστωτικής κάρτας. Μπορεί να ενοχλεί, αλλά από την άλλη θα πρέπει να σεβαστούμε το δικαίωμα του εμπόρου να είναι διασφαλισμένος απέναντι σε παράνομες συναλλαγές πιστωτικών καρτών.


Αυτό πρώτη φόρα το ακούω, μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο λινκ σχετικά με την νομοθεσία; 
Πχ το πλαισιο δεν ζητάει κάτι τέτοιο,  αρκετά άλλα καταστήματα το ίδιο.

Δεν μπορεί όλοι να θέλουν να φανε τα μούτρα τους

----------


## dhatz

> Επειδη αναφέρθηκε το θέμα με τις πιστωτικές κάρτες, είναι θέμα καθαρά ελληνικής νομοθεσίας που αυτή την στιγμή δεν καλύπτει τον εμπορο ενός ηλεκτρονικού ή απλού καταστήματος εαν δεν έχει αντίγραφο της ταυτότητας κατόχου της κάρτας (φωτοτυπία ή φαξ) σε περίπτωση που γίνει "προσβολή" της συναλλαγής από τον κάτοχο της πιστωτικής κάρτας. Μπορεί να ενοχλεί, αλλά από την άλλη θα πρέπει να σεβαστούμε το δικαίωμα του εμπόρου να είναι διασφαλισμένος απέναντι σε παράνομες συναλλαγές πιστωτικών καρτών.


Το παραπάνω μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω ότι ίσχυε σαν πολιτική προς merchants που κάνουν τηλεπωλήσεις (δηλ χωρίς φυσική παρουσία του πελάτη/κάρτας), τουλάχιστον σε κάποιες ελλ. τράπεζες (π.χ. Eurobank).

ΥΓ: Μια και αναφέρθηκε το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ, έχω υπόψη μου αρκετές περιπτώσεις (πάνε βέβαια 4-5 χρόνια) που ζητούσε επίδειξη ταυτότητας για χρήση πιστωτικής κάρτας, ακόμα και για αγορές με φυσική παρουσία.

----------


## sdikr

> Το παραπάνω μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω ότι ίσχυε σαν πολιτική προς merchants που κάνουν τηλεπωλήσεις (δηλ χωρίς φυσική παρουσία του πελάτη/κάρτας), τουλάχιστον σε κάποιες ελλ. τράπεζες (π.χ. Eurobank).
> 
> ΥΓ: Μια και αναφέρθηκε το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ, έχω υπόψη μου αρκετές περιπτώσεις (πάνε βέβαια 4-5 χρόνια) που ζητούσε επίδειξη ταυτότητας για χρήση πιστωτικής κάρτας, ακόμα και για αγορές με φυσική παρουσία.


Με φυσική παρουσία είναι υποχρεωμένος να ζητήσει ταυτότητα

----------


## NeK

Ούκ ολίγες φορές γίνονται αγορές από καθόλα νόμιμες πιστωτικές κάρτες οι οποίες όμως έχουν κλαπεί. Η χρέωση παρόλαυτά περνάει κανονικά και προχωράει η παραγγελία, όμως όταν θα πάει να πληρωθεί το eshop (και το κάθε eshop) θα του πει η τράπεζα "τελικά αυτή η χρέωση έγινε σε κάρτα που εκείνη τη στιγμή ήταν κλεμμένη, γιαυτό δεν σου δίνουμε τα λεφτά και πήγαινε και κόψε το λαιμό σου".

Αυτός είναι και ο κύριος λόγος που ζητάνε φωτοτυπίες...

----------


## dhatz

Στα ουκ ολίγα χρόνια που κάνω συναλλαγές μέσω πιστωτικής κάρτας, μόνο στην Ελλάδα μου έχει συμβεί να μου ζητήσουν ταυτότητα για συναλλαγή με φυσική παρουσία, και συγκεκριμένα στο ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ, όπου μάλιστα η υπάλληλος έβγαζε φωτοαντίγραφο των καρτών των πελτατών και από τις δυο πλευρές (δηλ. και το CVV, αν είναι δυνατόν).

Περιττό να αναφέρω ότι αρνήθηκα, και τους εξήγησα πόσο αυστηρή είναι η πολιτική της VISA για αποθήκευση του CVV.

Α, και σχετικά με το liability σε CNP:

A card not present transaction (CNP) is a credit card purchase made over the telephone or over the Internet where the physical card has not been swiped into a reader. It is a major route for credit card fraud. If a fraudulent transaction is reported, the bank that hosted the merchant account that received the money from the fraudulent transaction must make restitution.

Whereas *in a swiped transaction the bank that issued the credit card is liable for restitution*.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Card_no...nt_transaction

----------


## ipo

> Στα ουκ ολίγα χρόνια που κάνω συναλλαγές μέσω πιστωτικής κάρτας, μόνο στην Ελλάδα μου έχει συμβεί να μου ζητήσουν ταυτότητα για συναλλαγή με φυσική παρουσία ...


Εμένα μου έχουν ζητήσει ταυτότητα και στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό.

Για συναλλαγές με φυσική παρουσία, η ταυτοποίηση του κατόχου γίνεται είτε από την πληκτρολόγηση PIN, είτε από τον έλεγχο της ταυτότητας/διαβατηρίου και την υπογραφή στο απόκομμα που δείχνει την εντολή χρέωσης της κάρτας. Αυτό ισχύει και στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό, αλλά η χρήση PIN στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι ακόμη διαδεδομένη για αγορές με φυσική παρουσία.

Όποιος έμπορος ή υπάλληλος δεν διενεργεί τυπικά την ταυτοποίηση με έναν από τους δύο παραπάνω τρόπους, εκθέτει και την επιχείρησή του και τους κατόχους καρτών.

----------


## akilleas

> Εμένα μου έχουν ζητήσει ταυτότητα και στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό.
> 
> Για συναλλαγές με φυσική παρουσία, η ταυτοποίηση του κατόχου γίνεται είτε από την πληκτρολόγηση PIN, είτε από τον έλεγχο της ταυτότητας/διαβατηρίου και την υπογραφή στο απόκομμα που δείχνει την εντολή χρέωσης της κάρτας. Αυτό ισχύει και στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό, αλλά η χρήση PIN στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι ακόμη διαδεδομένη για αγορές με φυσική παρουσία.
> 
> Όποιος έμπορος ή υπάλληλος δεν διενεργεί τυπικά την ταυτοποίηση με έναν από τους δύο παραπάνω τρόπους, εκθέτει και την επιχείρησή του και τους κατόχους καρτών.


Συμφωνώ απολύτως. :One thumb up:

----------


## lewton

> Ούκ ολίγες φορές γίνονται αγορές από καθόλα νόμιμες πιστωτικές κάρτες οι οποίες όμως έχουν κλαπεί. Η χρέωση παρόλαυτά περνάει κανονικά και προχωράει η παραγγελία, όμως όταν θα πάει να πληρωθεί το eshop (και το κάθε eshop) θα του πει η τράπεζα "τελικά αυτή η χρέωση έγινε σε κάρτα που εκείνη τη στιγμή ήταν κλεμμένη, γιαυτό δεν σου δίνουμε τα λεφτά και πήγαινε και κόψε το λαιμό σου".
> 
> Αυτός είναι και ο κύριος λόγος που ζητάνε φωτοτυπίες...


Σοβαρά το λες αυτό; 
Δηλαδή κάποιος θα χρησιμοποιήσει κλεμμένη κάρτα για να παραγγείλει υλικά προϊόντα (όχι e-book ή down-loadable λογισμικό) που θα φτάσουν σπίτι του και άρα θα δώσει διεύθυνση;  :Eek: 






> Στα ουκ ολίγα χρόνια που κάνω συναλλαγές μέσω πιστωτικής κάρτας, μόνο στην Ελλάδα μου έχει συμβεί να μου ζητήσουν ταυτότητα για συναλλαγή με φυσική παρουσία,


Που κολλάει αυτό το σχόλιο με την απαίτηση να τους στείλεις φωτοτυπία;
Είναι *υποχρεωμένοι* να ζητήσουν ταυτότητα εφόσον η κάρτα δεν υποστηρίζει PIN. Όχι να τη φωτοτυπήσουν, αλλά να τη δουν και να συγκρίνουν το όνομα με το όνομα της κάρτας καθώς και τη φωτογραφία της ταυτότητας με τη φάτσα του αγοραστή που έχουν μπροστά τους.
Αυτό ορθά γίνεται.





> και συγκεκριμένα στο ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ, όπου μάλιστα η υπάλληλος έβγαζε φωτοαντίγραφο των καρτών των πελτατών και από τις δυο πλευρές (δηλ. και το CVV, αν είναι δυνατόν).


Εδώ αρχίζει το απαράδεκτο και αντικανονικό.





> Περιττό να αναφέρω ότι αρνήθηκα, και τους εξήγησα πόσο αυστηρή είναι η πολιτική της VISA για αποθήκευση του CVV.


Και πολύ ορθά έπραξες.  :One thumb up:

----------


## aroutis

> Εμένα μου έχουν ζητήσει ταυτότητα και στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό.
> 
> Για συναλλαγές με φυσική παρουσία, η ταυτοποίηση του κατόχου γίνεται είτε από την πληκτρολόγηση PIN, είτε από τον έλεγχο της ταυτότητας/διαβατηρίου και την υπογραφή στο απόκομμα που δείχνει την εντολή χρέωσης της κάρτας. Αυτό ισχύει και στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό, αλλά η χρήση PIN στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι ακόμη διαδεδομένη για αγορές με φυσική παρουσία.
> 
> Όποιος έμπορος ή υπάλληλος δεν διενεργεί τυπικά την ταυτοποίηση με έναν από τους δύο παραπάνω τρόπους, εκθέτει και την επιχείρησή του και τους κατόχους καρτών.


Το αντίθετο .. Δόξα το Θεό (sorry Wan) οι chip cards πλέον, περνούν στη Πλειοψηφία και οι Magnetic σύντομα θα είναι παρελθόν. 

Και οι περισσότερες chip cards ειναι pin enabled (για όσους δεν ξέρουν όταν κάνεις συναλλαγή με αυτές, σου ζητάται να πληκτρολογήσεις το pin της κάρτας).

In theory δεν χρειάζεται η χρήση ταυτότητας σε αυτές τις κάρτες. Ομως σε κάποιες επιχειρήσεις (πχ MyMarket) τις προάλλες πηγαν να μου ζητήσουν ταυτότητα... Αντε να τους εξηγώ ότι ρε παιδί μου... η κάρτα ειναι pin... ρε παιδί μου... δεν χρειάζεται... *ρε παιδί μου... πιστεψέ με...κάτι ξέρω...*

----------


## 29gk

Αρκετες τραπεζες παντως, μεχρι και προσφατα, εστελναν "ενημερωτικες" επιστολες στα συνεργαζομενα εμπορικα καταστηματα που δεχονται τις καρτες τους, οπου διευκρινιζαν την πολυ αυστηρη διαδικασια αποδοχης της καρτας του πελατη. Μια απο τις προυποθεσεις ειναι και η ταυτιση των στοιχειων της καρτας με την ταυτοτητα ή το διαβατηριο, ασχετως εαν η καρτα ειναι νεας ή παλαιας τεχνολογιας και πολλες φορες σημειωναν και αλλες "οδηγιες". Οπως για παραδειγμα η Εθνικη που ζητουσε απο τον εμπορο να προσεχει τα χαρακτηριστικα, τις κινησεις αλλα και την γενικη συμπεριφορα του φεροντα της καρτας.

Και φυσικα, ο μονος σιγουρος χαμενος σε περιπτωση που κατι παει στραβα, θα ειναι ή το καταστημα ή ο πελατης ( με αυτη τη σειρα) και ποτε η τραπεζα.

----------


## Jazzer

> Εμένα μου έχουν ζητήσει ταυτότητα και στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό.
> 
> Για συναλλαγές με φυσική παρουσία, η ταυτοποίηση του κατόχου γίνεται είτε από την πληκτρολόγηση PIN, είτε από τον έλεγχο της ταυτότητας/διαβατηρίου και την υπογραφή στο απόκομμα που δείχνει την εντολή χρέωσης της κάρτας. Αυτό ισχύει και στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό, αλλά η χρήση PIN στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι ακόμη διαδεδομένη για αγορές με φυσική παρουσία.
> 
> Όποιος έμπορος ή υπάλληλος δεν διενεργεί τυπικά την ταυτοποίηση με έναν από τους δύο παραπάνω τρόπους, εκθέτει και την επιχείρησή του και τους κατόχους καρτών.


Λόγω επαγγελματικής ιδιότητας (εσωτ. ελεγκτής σε Τράπεζα) διαθέτω μια μικρή πείρα σε τέτοιου είδους θέματα.
Επιβεβαιώνω την ορθότητα των όσων πολύ σωστά περιγράφει ο φίλτατος ipo  :One thumb up: 

Δυστυχώς επειδή έχω ασχοληθεί πολλές φορές στα πλαίσια υπηρεσιακής έρευνας, με περιπτώσεις απάτης, κλοπής προσωπικών στοιχείων κλπ., θεωρώ ως άκρως επικίνδυνο να αποστέλλετε με fax ή email, φωτοτυπίες της αστυν. ταυτότητας / διαβατηρίου ή εκκαθαριστικού εφορίας σας σε τρίτους...

----------


## petasis

> Λόγω επαγγελματικής ιδιότητας (εσωτ. ελεγκτής σε Τράπεζα) διαθέτω μια μικρή πείρα σε τέτοιου είδους θέματα.
> Επιβεβαιώνω την ορθότητα των όσων πολύ σωστά περιγράφει ο φίλτατος ipo 
> 
> Δυστυχώς επειδή έχω ασχοληθεί πολλές φορές στα πλαίσια υπηρεσιακής έρευνας, με περιπτώσεις απάτης, κλοπής προσωπικών στοιχείων κλπ., θεωρώ ως άκρως επικίνδυνο να αποστέλλετε με fax ή email, φωτοτυπίες της αστυν. ταυτότητας / διαβατηρίου ή εκκαθαριστικού εφορίας σας σε τρίτους...


Εγώ πάντα σε αιτήματα αποστολής ταυτότητας, σκεπάζω το νούμερο της ταυτότητας, και βάζω πάνω στις 2 όψεις της ταυτότητας διαγώνιες γκρι ρίγες με σεβαστό πάχος, ενώ βάζω και με γκρι μεγάλα γράμματα "για αγορά μέσω πιστωτικής".

Τουλάχιστον περιορίζω τον κίνδυνο να μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν την ταυτότητά μου για κάτι. Χωρίς αριθμό, με διαγώνιες ρίγες και με κείμενο πάνω της, δεν νομίζω να την δεχτεί κάποια υπηρεσία για οτιδήποτε...

----------


## xcoderx

> Ομως σε κάποιες επιχειρήσεις (πχ MyMarket) τις προάλλες πηγαν να μου ζητήσουν ταυτότητα... Αντε να τους εξηγώ ότι ρε παιδί μου... η κάρτα ειναι pin... ρε παιδί μου... δεν χρειάζεται... *ρε παιδί μου... πιστεψέ με...κάτι ξέρω...*


αν και βγαίνουμε από το θέμα, μια από τα ίδια ακριβώς και στο συγκεκριμμένο market...  :Smile: 
τους το εξήγησα όσο πιο απλά μπορούσα, αλλά επειδή είμαι τακτικός πελάτης και με ξέρουν δέχτηκαν να μη δώσω ταυτότητα (ενώ έβαλα pin).... τέλος πάντων...

----------


## cool11

Ακομη περιμενω την παραγγελια μου...ε βδομαδες ειναι τωρα? εχω ξεχασει πια! Ειναι που δεν τα βιαζομαι τα συγκεκριμενα που παρηγγειλα, αλλα το θεωρω απαραδεκτο αυτο που συμβαινει.

Ωστοσο σημερα μου εκανε εντυπωση ενα newsletter τους που ελαβα, που ελεγε για μια νεα ιστοσελιδα προσφορων http://eshop-specials.gr/
Και λεω, απο τη μία 'κλεινουν', κι απο την αλλη κατοχυρωνουν νεα domain?
Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι γινεται τελικα.

----------


## manoulamou

Μην μου αγχωνεστε τωρα με τον... μινι καυσωνα!
Αν ειναι να ρθει θε να ρθει το κλεισιμο.  Καντε τις παραγγελιες σας σε αμεσα διαθεσιμα ειδη
εκτος εαν δεν τα επειγεστε ή δεν τα βρισκετε πουθενα αλλού.

ΟΜΩΣ μην εχετε αποκλειστικο κριτηριο
ουτε την τιμη (μερικα ευρω δεν αξιζουν το σπασιμο νευρων)
ουτε το προϊον (βρειτε κατι παρομοιο σε πιο αξιοπιστο μαγαζι)... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## aroutis

> Λόγω επαγγελματικής ιδιότητας (εσωτ. ελεγκτής σε Τράπεζα) διαθέτω μια μικρή πείρα σε τέτοιου είδους θέματα.
> Επιβεβαιώνω την ορθότητα των όσων πολύ σωστά περιγράφει ο φίλτατος ipo 
> 
> Δυστυχώς επειδή έχω ασχοληθεί πολλές φορές στα πλαίσια υπηρεσιακής έρευνας, με περιπτώσεις απάτης, κλοπής προσωπικών στοιχείων κλπ., θεωρώ ως άκρως επικίνδυνο να αποστέλλετε με fax ή email, φωτοτυπίες της αστυν. ταυτότητας / διαβατηρίου ή εκκαθαριστικού εφορίας σας σε τρίτους...


Σωστά τα λες και καλό ειναι να τα μαθαίνει ο κόσμος αυτά. :One thumb up:

----------


## ares

Εκτός και αν ο αγοραστής για κάποιο μυστήριο λόγο εκτιμά την οικονομική ασφάλεια του πωλητή περισσότερο από την δική του, φωτοτυπία της ταυτότητας δεν δίνουμε ποτέ και για κανένα λόγο όταν κάνουμε αγορές με πιστωτική. Έλεγχος  των στοιχείων και αντιπαραβολή με αυτά την πιστωτικής, ναι, φωτοτυπία, ποτέ. . Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ γιατί θα έκανε κάποιος κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά από την άλλη,  δεν μπορώ επίσης να φανταστώ γιατί κάποιος ανοίγει ένα εκτελέσιμο αρχείο που λαμβάνει στο email του. Ορισμένοι είναι γεννημένοι θύματα, ίσως τους αρέσει το «ζην επικινδύνως», ίσως δεν έχουν συναίσθηση  του κινδύνου, ίσως απλά δεν διαθέτουν μυαλό.

Αλλά ό,τι και να κάνει κάποιος στον εαυτό του, δεν μπορεί και δεν επιτρέπεται να παρασύρει άλλους παρουσιάζοντας σαν "νορμαλ" αυτήν την πρακτική. Άλλο να πηγαίνεις εσύ γυρεύοντας και άλλο να παρασύρεις και άλλους.

----------


## cool11

Η αλυσιδα πληροφορικης Getitnow παντως, κλεινει καταστηματα επισης. Ηδη εχουν κλεισει καταστηματα, αυτο ειναι δεδομενο γεγονος.

----------


## manoulamou

ΚΑΥΣΩΝΑΣ και χρεοκοπια τι να πει κανεις; :Twisted Evil:

----------


## alekan

> Η αλυσιδα πληροφορικης Getitnow παντως, κλεινει καταστηματα επισης. Ηδη εχουν κλεισει καταστηματα, αυτο ειναι δεδομενο γεγονος.


Tην Τετάρτη, κλείνει και το κατάστημα, εδώ στην πόλη που μένω...

----------


## cool11

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=2017533
Καποιος να μας εξηγησει, τι πιθανως σημαινει αυτο για την περιπτωση του eshop?

----------


## manoulamou

Ο,τι και να σημαινει, 
αφου ψηφισθει,  μπορει να ισχυσει αναδρομικα 
και για οσους ηδη εχουν υπαχθει στις ρυθμισεις του αρθρου 99;
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## cool11

Στην ελλαδα ολα γινονται. Τετοια μπανανία δεν ξαναγινε. Εδω λενε αναδρομικη εισφορα φορου απο τις αρχες του ετους, σε αυτο θα κολησουν;

----------


## FSHOPAXD

> Η αλυσιδα πληροφορικης Getitnow παντως, κλεινει καταστηματα επισης. Ηδη εχουν κλεισει καταστηματα, αυτο ειναι δεδομενο γεγονος.


Σε ποιες πόλεις ?

----------


## WAntilles

> Ούκ ολίγες φορές γίνονται αγορές από καθόλα νόμιμες πιστωτικές κάρτες οι οποίες όμως έχουν κλαπεί. Η χρέωση παρόλαυτά περνάει κανονικά και προχωράει η παραγγελία, όμως όταν θα πάει να πληρωθεί το eshop (και το κάθε eshop) θα του πει η τράπεζα "τελικά αυτή η χρέωση έγινε σε κάρτα που εκείνη τη στιγμή ήταν κλεμμένη, γιαυτό δεν σου δίνουμε τα λεφτά και πήγαινε και κόψε το λαιμό σου".
> 
> Αυτός είναι και ο κύριος λόγος που ζητάνε φωτοτυπίες...


Φωτοτυπίες ζητάνε γιατί είναι βοσκόβλαχοι.

Όλα τα σοβαρά online shops του εξωτερικού, π.χ. Amazon, που ποτέ δεν ζητάνε τέτοια, είναι ηλίθιοι δηλαδή ε;

Αλλά τί να ξέρουν αυτοί, ξέρουν οι βλάχοι του e-shop που άνοιξαν κατάστημα μέχρι και π.χ. στην Καρδίτσα.

----------


## manoulamou

Μαλλον μπλεξανε μερικοι κουτοφραγκοι με καποιους βοσκοβλαχους... :Razz:

----------


## tsalapetinos

παράγειλα έναν εξωτερικό δίσκος πριν 12 μέρες και ακόμα έρχεται! κοίτα να δείς που θα φάω άκυρο λόγο χρεωκοπίας

----------


## jap

> Η αλυσιδα πληροφορικης Getitnow παντως, κλεινει καταστηματα επισης. Ηδη εχουν κλεισει καταστηματα, αυτο ειναι δεδομενο γεγονος.





> Σε ποιες πόλεις ?




Off Topic


		Όπως διαπίστωσα σε πρόσφατη παραγγελία μου, προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη και απογοήτευση, έκλεισαν του Πειραιά.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Όπως διαπίστωσα σε πρόσφατη παραγγελία μου, προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη και απογοήτευση, έκλεισαν του Πειραιά.




Off Topic


		Εκεί που το είχαν ανοίξει, εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση και που έμεινε ανοιχτό τόσους μήνες. Αντί να επιλέξουν πραγματικά "retail-friendly" σημείο, αφού ανοίξανε που ανοίξανε μαγαζί, και όχι αποθήκη ή drop off point, πήγανε και το ανοίξανε στο τέλος-τέλος-τέλος της Λαμπράκη, κοντά στην Πειραιώς. Ε πως να σταυρώσεις κίνηση εκεί καλέ μου άνθρωπε, από περαστικούς? Ποιους περαστικούς? Από κόσμο που θα έρθει να παραλάβει? Γιατί να έρθει εκεί κάτω?

Πολύ καλύτερο για αυτούς σημείο θα ήταν ο παλιός Ελευθερουδάκης, επί της Η. Πολυτεχνείου. Αλλά λογικά έκανε 'τζιζ' η τοποθεσία γιατί και άμεσο ανταγωνιστή (Multirama) είχε κοντά, και (φαντάζομαι) θα ήταν ακριβότερη. Μπορεί εκεί να μην πήγαιναν άπατοι όμως...  :Wink: 



ΥΓ: Το άχρηστο και ανούσιο e-shop point του Πειραιά, αλλά και όλης της υπόλοιπης Αττικής, δεν βλέπω να κλείνει ακόμα πάντως. Μάλλον πρέπει να βαρέσουν ολοκληρωτικό κανόνι και όχι άρθρο 99 για να καταλάβουν ότι όλα αυτά είναι τσάμπα λειτουργικά έξοδα που τους τρώνε από τα περιθώρια κέρδους τους... :Thinking:

----------


## jap

Off Topic


		Η πλάκα είναι ότι τώρα που αποφάσισα να χρησιμοποιήσω για πρώτη φορά το κατάστημα του Πειραιά (ελλείψει άλλου κοντινού) ήταν και η πρώτη φορά που τελικά την παραγγελία μου την έστειλαν αμέσως (μα αμέσως!). Αν δούλευαν όπως έπρεπε τα διάφορα e-shop και υπήρχε μια προβλεψιμότητα στο πότε θα στείλουν/πότε θα παραλάβουμε θα ήταν όπως λες κι εσύ κι ο Wan άχρηστα κι ανούσια, έλα μου όμως που δεν το έχουν καταφέρει.

----------


## darax

Δύσκολες εποχές ...

----------


## hexadecimal

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Εκεί που το είχαν ανοίξει, εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση και που έμεινε ανοιχτό τόσους μήνες. Αντί να επιλέξουν πραγματικά "retail-friendly" σημείο, αφού ανοίξανε που ανοίξανε μαγαζί, και όχι αποθήκη ή drop off point, πήγανε και το ανοίξανε στο τέλος-τέλος-τέλος της Λαμπράκη, κοντά στην Πειραιώς. Ε πως να σταυρώσεις κίνηση εκεί καλέ μου άνθρωπε, από περαστικούς? Ποιους περαστικούς? Από κόσμο που θα έρθει να παραλάβει? Γιατί να έρθει εκεί κάτω?
> 
> Πολύ καλύτερο για αυτούς σημείο θα ήταν ο παλιός Ελευθερουδάκης, επί της Η. Πολυτεχνείου. Αλλά λογικά έκανε 'τζιζ' η τοποθεσία γιατί και άμεσο ανταγωνιστή (Multirama) είχε κοντά, και (φαντάζομαι) θα ήταν ακριβότερη. Μπορεί εκεί να μην πήγαιναν άπατοι όμως... 
> 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ: Το άχρηστο και ανούσιο e-shop point του Πειραιά, αλλά και όλης της υπόλοιπης Αττικής, δεν βλέπω να κλείνει ακόμα πάντως. Μάλλον πρέπει να βαρέσουν ολοκληρωτικό κανόνι και όχι άρθρο 99 για να καταλάβουν ότι όλα αυτά είναι τσάμπα λειτουργικά έξοδα που τους τρώνε από τα περιθώρια κέρδους τους...


Μαλλον δεν διαβασες/καταλαβες σωστα...

----------


## Sovjohn

Τι δεν διάβασα σωστά? (Από καθαρή περιέργεια ρωτάω...)

----------


## hemlock

> Τι δεν διάβασα σωστά? (Από καθαρή περιέργεια ρωτάω...)


Η ροη των ποστς αναφερει για το getitnow,ο Jap εκανε αναφορα για τον Πειραια και εσυ καταλαβες για το eshop point Πειραια... :Razz:

----------


## Sovjohn

Off Topic





> Η ροη των ποστς αναφερει για το getitnow,ο Jap εκανε αναφορα για τον Πειραια και εσυ καταλαβες για το eshop point Πειραια...


Ότι έγραψα στο off-topic, που κατάλαβα μια χαρά ότι λέει για το getitnow, ισχύει για το getitnow Πειραιά, και όχι για το e-shop point Πειραιά.

Πρακτικά στο τέλος του post λέω ότι το getitnow έκλεισε, το e-shop point όμως παραμένει ανοιχτό  :Razz:

----------


## cool11

Τελικα μπορει να αποδειχτει οτι το eshop ειναι 'πολυ σκληρο για να πεθανει'!

----------


## jap

Ναι, και οι Πειραιώτικες διευθύνσεις δεν έχουν νόημα για όλους...  :Razz:

----------


## andreasp

> Τελικα μπορει να αποδειχτει οτι το eshop ειναι 'πολυ σκληρο για να πεθανει'!



Νύχτα θα φύγει!
Οταν μια επιχείρηση μπαίνει στο αρθρο 99, δεν μπαίνει για να σωθεί. Μπαίνει για να σωθεί το ΔΣ και οι μέτοχοι.
Να μαζευτεί το λογιστήριο, να μαζευτεί το ταμείο, να πληρωθεί κανένα δάνειο που έχει μπεί εγγυητής κάποιο απο τα αφεντικά, και να βαρέσουμε ένα φαλιμέντο να συνεχίσουμε στην επόμενη εταιρία.
Ετσι και αλλιώς, έχουν μπόλικες ακόμα.Δεν χρειάζεται να σωθεί το eshop!

----------


## johnmadas

Έχουν έρθει δύσκολα χρόνια για όλους παίδες μόνο οι πολλοί καλοί επιχειρηματίες θα επιβιώσουν!!!

----------


## yiapap

Mακάρι να επιβιώσουν οι καλοί κι ας μην είναι πολλοί  :Razz: 
Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι σίγουρος.

----------


## Jazzer

Διαβάζω με προσοχή όλες τις απόψεις σας στο παρόν θέμα.
Δύο είναι οι βασικότεροι λόγοι για την αποτυχία του e-shop κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη :
1) Τα αλλεπάλληλα και στρατηγικής σημασίας λάθη των μετόχων του κατά κύριο λόγο,
2)  Η κακή οικονομική κατάσταση και η γενικότερη κρίση της αγοράς κατά δεύτερο λόγο.

Τέλος εποχής λοιπόν για το e-shop. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι άλλοι επιχειρηματίες του χώρου δε θα κάνουν τα ίδια λάθη με τους ανθρώπους του e-shop.

----------


## ipo

> Δύο είναι οι βασικότεροι λόγοι για την αποτυχία του e-shop κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη :
> 1) Τα αλλεπάλληλα και στρατηγικής σημασίας λάθη των μετόχων του κατά κύριο λόγο,


Θα μπορούσες σε παρακαλώ να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένος;

----------


## Jazzer

> Θα μπορούσες σε παρακαλώ να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένος;


- Υπερβολικά μεγάλος αριθμός e-shop points αμφίβολης (όπως αποδείχθηκε) ανταποδοτικότητας, τα οποία επιβάρυναν σημαντικά τα λειτουργικά κόστη της εταιρείας,
- Κάκιστο after sales support και δημιουργία κακής φήμης σε σεβαστό αριθμό πελατών,
- Υπερβολικά μεγάλο και γρήγορο "άνοιγμα" στην αγορά, που στηρίχτηκε κυρίως σε υψηλό / ακριβό τραπεζικό δανεισμό, ο οποίος αποτέλεσε "θηλιά" για την εταιρία.
- Απουσία σοβαρής στρατηγικής για το μέλλον της εταιρίας, αφού οι μέτοχοι προέβησαν περισσότερο σε σπασμωδικές και κοστοβόρες κινήσεις για εντυπωσιασμό της αγοράς, παρά σε σταθερή ανάπτυξη με μικρότερο ρίσκο.

----------


## yiapap

> - Υπερβολικά μεγάλος αριθμός e-shop points αμφίβολης (όπως αποδείχθηκε) ανταποδοτικότητας, τα οποία επιβάρυναν σημαντικά τα λειτουργικά κόστη της εταιρείας,
> - Κάκιστο after sales support και δημιουργία κακής φήμης σε σεβαστό αριθμό πελατών,
> - Υπερβολικά μεγάλο και γρήγορο "άνοιγμα" στην αγορά, που στηρίχτηκε κυρίως σε υψηλό / ακριβό τραπεζικό δανεισμό, ο οποίος αποτέλεσε "θηλιά" για την εταιρία.
> - Απουσία σοβαρής στρατηγικής για το μέλλον της εταιρίας, αφού οι μέτοχοι προέβησαν περισσότερο σε σπασμωδικές και κοστοβόρες κινήσεις για εντυπωσιασμό της αγοράς, παρά σε σταθερή ανάπτυξη με μικρότερο ρίσκο.


- Σκοπός της στρατηγικής ήταν να βγάλει από την αγορά ανταγωνιστές (ή αν προτιμάς να αποκτήσει μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο αγοράς) αφού είχε πολύ καλύτερη ρευστότητα όταν ξεκίνησε τα e-shop points
- Η ποιότητα του after sales support πήρε την κατιούσα ΑΦΟΥ είχαν ξεκινήσει τα προβλήματα. Αν πρέπει να δεις μόνο τον τελευταίο χρόνο δες και το ass ( :Smile: ) άλλων αλυσίδων που επίσης πνέει τα λοίσθια 
- Ο δανεισμός είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικός σε τέτοιες κινήσεις και τον κάνουν όλοι. Όταν ξεκίνησαν τα e-shop points δε νομίζω ότι ήταν ακριβός (2006-7?)
- Ο εντυπωσιασμός της αγοράς δεν είναι καθόλου α-σόβαρη στρατηγική. 

Ή για να το θέσω αλλιώς: Αν δεν υπήρχε η κρίση δεν θα κάναμε αυτή την κουβέντα. Τώρα αν εκ των υστέρων κρίνουμε πως το άνοιγμα που έγινε ακριβώς πριν την κρίση δεν ήταν σωστή κίνηση, έχουμε δίκιο αλλά... το κάνουμε εκ των υστέρων!

----------


## hexadecimal

> Διαβάζω με προσοχή όλες τις απόψεις σας στο παρόν θέμα.
> Δύο είναι οι βασικότεροι λόγοι για την αποτυχία του e-shop κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη :
> 1) Τα αλλεπάλληλα και στρατηγικής σημασίας λάθη των μετόχων του κατά κύριο λόγο,
> 2)  Η κακή οικονομική κατάσταση και η γενικότερη κρίση της αγοράς κατά δεύτερο λόγο.
> 
> Τέλος εποχής λοιπόν για το e-shop. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι άλλοι επιχειρηματίες του χώρου δε θα κάνουν τα ίδια λάθη με τους ανθρώπους του e-shop.


To τελος γιατι το εχεις "εξασφαλισει"?...

----------


## yiapap

> To τελος γιατι το εχεις "εξασφαλισει"?...


Τη σήμερον ημέρα χωρίς φως στο (οικονομικό) τούνελ θα είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να βγουν από την κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκονται.

----------


## Jazzer

> - Σκοπός της στρατηγικής ήταν να βγάλει από την αγορά ανταγωνιστές (ή αν προτιμάς να αποκτήσει μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο αγοράς) αφού είχε πολύ καλύτερη ρευστότητα όταν ξεκίνησε τα e-shop points
> - Η ποιότητα του after sales support πήρε την κατιούσα ΑΦΟΥ είχαν ξεκινήσει τα προβλήματα. Αν πρέπει να δεις μόνο τον τελευταίο χρόνο δες και το ass () άλλων αλυσίδων που επίσης πνέει τα λοίσθια 
> - Ο δανεισμός είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικός σε τέτοιες κινήσεις και τον κάνουν όλοι. Όταν ξεκίνησαν τα e-shop points δε νομίζω ότι ήταν ακριβός (2006-7?)
> - Ο εντυπωσιασμός της αγοράς δεν είναι καθόλου α-σόβαρη στρατηγική. 
> 
> Ή για να το θέσω αλλιώς: Αν δεν υπήρχε η κρίση δεν θα κάναμε αυτή την κουβέντα. Τώρα αν εκ των υστέρων κρίνουμε πως το άνοιγμα που έγινε ακριβώς πριν την κρίση δεν ήταν σωστή κίνηση, έχουμε δίκιο αλλά... το κάνουμε εκ των υστέρων!


Γιάννη, δυστυχώς δεν κατάφεραν να βγάλουν από την αγορά σοβαρούς ανταγωνιστές τους όπως π.χ. το  Πλαίσιο ή το Multirama, αλλά "χτύπησαν" κυρίως μικρά μαγαζιά, που ούτως ή άλλως έχουν κι αυτά τα δικά τους προβλήματα.

Για το after sales support, δεν έχω να πω άλλα, απλά... δεν υπήρχε  :Razz:  Συμφωνώ μαζί σου για το φαινόμενο του κακού support και σε άλλες εταιρίες του χώρου, αφού έχει γίνει δυστυχώς "μόδα"...

Όσον αφορά το υψηλό κόστος τραπεζικού δανεισμού της εταιρίας, αν δεν έχω πρόσβαση σε δανειακές συμβάσεις (πράγμα αδύνατο), ούτως ώστε να δω επιτόκια (τα δάνεια έτρεχαν με euribor + πόσο spread ή ήταν μακροπρόθεσμα βασιζόμενα σε υψηλότερα βασικά επιτόκια επιχειρηματικών χορηγήσεων ), διάρκεια αποπληρωμής, είδος δανείων (ανοικτοί αλληλόχρεοι λογ/μοί, ομολογιακά δάνεια ή μήπως τοκοχρεωλυτικά δάνεια τακτής λήξης ;; ), δεν μπορώ να εξάγω ακριβή συμπεράσματα, αφού βασίζομαι απλά και μόνο στο ύψος τους. Το πιθανότερο είναι πάντως να τους "'έπνιξαν" οι τόκοι, κάτι που βασανίζει δυστυχώς πολλές εταιρίες...

Για μένα ο εντυπωσιασμός της αγοράς χωρίς ουσία και σοβαρά αποτελέσματα, είναι α-σόβαρη στρατηγική.  :Razz: 





> To τελος γιατι το εχεις "εξασφαλισει"?...


Μακάρι να κάνω λάθος, αλλά η υπαγωγή μιας εταιρίας στο άρθρο 99 έχει αποδειχθεί ότι αποτελεί την αρχή του τέλους...

----------


## hexadecimal

> Μακάρι να κάνω λάθος, αλλά η υπαγωγή μιας εταιρίας στο άρθρο 99 έχει αποδειχθεί ότι αποτελεί την αρχή του τέλους...


Δεν εχω ακουσει αλλη εταιρια να μπαινει στο αρθρο 99 (απο χρεωκοπημενες ναι)...Αυτα που διαβαζα καποια στιγμη (και εδω) καταλαβα οτι ειναι ο διακανονισμος των τοκων, κατα κυριο λογο... Θα μπορουσες να μας δωσεις περισοτερα στοιχεια για το οτι το αρθρο 99 ισουται με πτωχευση?

----------


## jap

Δεν είπε ο άνθρωπος ότι άρθρο 99 = πτώχευση, ξαναδιάβασέ την πρόταση που επαναλαμβάνεις και θα το καταλάβεις κι εσύ. Στην ουσία είπε ότι αν φτάσουν τα πράγματα στο άρθρο 99 μετά είναι δύσκολο να αναστραφεί η κατάσταση. Στο άρθρο 99 είχε ζητήσει π.χ. να μπει η Λανέτ και τελικά βάρεσε το μεγάλο κανόνι. Έχει μπει και ο Αδάμ όμως αλλά λειτουργεί κανονικά ενάμιση χρόνο τώρα. Το άρθρο 99 απλά προσφέρει λίγο χρόνο και προστατεύει από το κυνήγι των πιστωτών, αν έχει η εταιρεία τρόπο να σωθεί τη βοηθά αν δεν έχει τρόπο απλά αναβάλλει το σκάσιμο.

Στην περίπτωση του e-shop, είναι πολλαπλά τα χτυπήματα, με κύριο την απώλεια της φήμης του. Σκεφτείτε πόσα ξόδεψε στη διαφήμιση με τους εξωγήινους που προπαγάνδιζε την άμεση παράδοση και πόσο εύκολα το όποιο κέρδος εξανεμίστηκε με τα πρόσφατα προβλήματα της άνοιξης. Δεν είναι μόνο το after sales, δεν είναι μόνο το ότι τα πολυδιαφημιζόμενα e-shop points εξαφανίζονται και δεν είναι μόνο  οι αδιάφορες αλλά πολυδιαφημισμένες πρόσφατες προσφορές, είναι ότι όλα φαίνεται να γίνονται τελευταία στον αυτόματο κι ό,τι κάτσει.

----------


## 29gk

> Δεν εχω ακουσει αλλη εταιρια να μπαινει στο αρθρο 99 (απο χρεωκοπημενες ναι)...Αυτα που διαβαζα καποια στιγμη (και εδω) καταλαβα οτι ειναι ο διακανονισμος των τοκων, κατα κυριο λογο... Θα μπορουσες να μας δωσεις περισοτερα στοιχεια για το οτι το αρθρο 99 ισουται με πτωχευση?


Δες εδω

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...2&postcount=34

----------


## hemlock

> Δες εδω
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...2&postcount=34


Κατσε ωρε συντροφε...Ο hexadecimal (προφανως) διαβασε το σχολιο σου,αλλα εγω θα ειμαι αυτος που θα σου ζητησει απαντηση... :Razz: 
Οταν θα πανε οι εκπροσωποι του Eshop στο δικαστηριο λογικα θα εχουν ενα πλανο στο μυαλο τους για να μαζεψουν τα ασυμαζευτα τους...Θα πουν κυριοι δικαστες απολυουμε αυριο το πρωι 200 ατομα και κλεινουμε Χ μαγαζια και με αυτην την κινηση μας μπορουμε να μαζεψουμε σε Υ μηνες Ζ χρηματα για να κανουμε την πρωτη κινηση για εξοφληση του χρεους μας...Αν ειναι δυνατον να μην δεκτουν τετοιο "πλανο" (ενταξει οι υπαλληλοι θα βελαξουν,αλλα το θεωρω πραγματικη κινηση εκ μερους της διοικησης)... :Worthy: 
Ολοι θα συμφωνησουν και κυριως οι εντος της Ελλαδος προμηθευτες τους,κραταω μια επιφυλαξη για αυτους του εξωτερικου,οπου εκει και πρεπει να χρωσταει τα περισσοτερα και να σκεφτονται αλλιως...
Νομιζω λαθος? :Thinking:

----------


## 29gk

Υποθετεις ομως, στον συλλογισμο σου, πως θα *θελουν* "κατα βαθος" να διατηρησουν την συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια τους. Επισης, δεν νομιζω πως μπορουμε να θεωρησουμε τοσο ευκολα πως οι πολλοι και οι "δικοι μας" θα δεχτουν, ενω οι λιγοι και οι "ξενοι" θα ειναι αρνητικοι. Δεν θα πρεπει να ξεχναμε πως το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα και εμποδιο ειναι συνηθως οι τραπεζες, οι οποιες ειναι και αυτες μεσα στους "δικους μας" και αν αυτες αρνηθουν το οποιο πλανο, απλα δεν θα γινει τιποτα δεκτο. 

Το 99 και η παρεμβαση του δικαστη, σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις ειναι κυριως διαιτητικης φυσης και οχι κριτικης ή και κατακριτικης και εχει σαν σκοπο οπως προειπα και εγω αλλα και αλλοι, την διασφαλιση της αποπληρωμης των χρεων προς το Δημοσιο, τις τραπεζες, τους προμηθευτες και τελος των εργαζομενων  ( απαραιτητα με αυτην την σειρα ) αλλα και την προσπαθεια χορηγησης της λεγομενης "δευτερης ευκαιριας" καθως ειναι κριμα να πεθαινει ενας ζωντανος οργανισμος, οπως ειναι μια εταιρεια. Και δεν νομιζω πως χρειαζεται αναλυση το τελευταιο.

Ετσι, ξαναδιαβαζοντας το μυνημα σου, τη σημερον ημερα, λεξεις και φρασεις οπως οι "λογικα θα εχουν πλανο", "θα θελουν να μαζευτουν" αλλα και οι αλλοι θα "δεχτουν το πλανο" και θα "συμφωνησουν ευκολα οιντοπιοι" ειναι νομιζω καταχρηστικα υπεραισιοδοξες. Και για το μελλον της εταιρειας, και για τους ιδιοκτητες αλλα και για τους πιστωτες.

Και μαλιστα να παρατηρησω κατι για τους πιστωτες. Με εξαιρεση τις τραπεζες οπου καποιος μπορει να τις χαρακτηρισει τοκογλυφους και να υποθεσει πως με τους τοκους που χρεωναν και χρεωνουν, λιγο πολυ εχουν παρει τα λεφτα τους, στον αντιποδα υπαρχουν οι εργαζομενοι και οι προμηθευτες. Οι μεν εργαζομενοι ειναι ποφανες οτι χανουν "σκληρο χρημα" καθως τα χρωστουμενα ειναι ο ιδρωτας και ο κοπος τους, αλλα και οι δε προμηθευτες, με τα ποσοστα κερδους που εχουν τα ειδη που εμπορευεται το καταστημα ειναι πολυ πιθανον να μην χανουν απο τα κερδη αλλα πληρως απο το κεφαλαιο. Αλλο δηλαδη να πουλας βαλιτσες που δινουν ενα περιθωριο κερδους σε ολους απο 50 εως και 100% και αλλο να πουλας pc που το μικτο περιθωριο ειναι αντε ενα 5%.

----------


## Z€r0

Οι εργαζόμενοι τελικά πληρώθηκαν για τα δεδουλευμένα που τους χρωστάνε;Έστω ένα μέρος; :What..?:

----------


## hemlock

> Υποθετεις ομως, στον συλλογισμο σου, πως θα *θελουν* "κατα βαθος" να διατηρησουν την συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια τους. Επισης, δεν νομιζω πως μπορουμε να θεωρησουμε τοσο ευκολα πως οι πολλοι και οι "δικοι μας" θα δεχτουν, ενω οι λιγοι και οι "ξενοι" θα ειναι αρνητικοι. Δεν θα πρεπει να ξεχναμε πως το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα και εμποδιο ειναι συνηθως οι τραπεζες, οι οποιες ειναι και αυτες μεσα στους "δικους μας" και αν αυτες αρνηθουν το οποιο πλανο, απλα δεν θα γινει τιποτα δεκτο. 
> 
> Το 99 και η παρεμβαση του δικαστη, σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις ειναι κυριως διαιτητικης φυσης και οχι κριτικης ή και κατακριτικης και εχει σαν σκοπο οπως προειπα και εγω αλλα και αλλοι, την διασφαλιση της αποπληρωμης των χρεων προς το Δημοσιο, τις τραπεζες, τους προμηθευτες και τελος των εργαζομενων  ( απαραιτητα με αυτην την σειρα ) αλλα και την προσπαθεια χορηγησης της λεγομενης "δευτερης ευκαιριας" καθως ειναι κριμα να πεθαινει ενας ζωντανος οργανισμος, οπως ειναι μια εταιρεια. Και δεν νομιζω πως χρειαζεται αναλυση το τελευταιο.
> 
> Ετσι, ξαναδιαβαζοντας το μυνημα σου, τη σημερον ημερα, λεξεις και φρασεις οπως οι "λογικα θα εχουν πλανο", "θα θελουν να μαζευτουν" αλλα και οι αλλοι θα "δεχτουν το πλανο" και θα "συμφωνησουν ευκολα οιντοπιοι" ειναι νομιζω καταχρηστικα υπεραισιοδοξες. Και για το μελλον της εταιρειας, και για τους ιδιοκτητες αλλα και για τους πιστωτες.
> 
> Και μαλιστα να παρατηρησω κατι για τους πιστωτες. Με εξαιρεση τις τραπεζες οπου καποιος μπορει να τις χαρακτηρισει τοκογλυφους και να υποθεσει πως με τους τοκους που χρεωναν και χρεωνουν, λιγο πολυ εχουν παρει τα λεφτα τους, στον αντιποδα υπαρχουν οι εργαζομενοι και οι προμηθευτες. Οι μεν εργαζομενοι ειναι ποφανες οτι χανουν "σκληρο χρημα" καθως τα χρωστουμενα ειναι ο ιδρωτας και ο κοπος τους, αλλα και οι δε προμηθευτες, με τα ποσοστα κερδους που εχουν τα ειδη που εμπορευεται το καταστημα ειναι πολυ πιθανον να μην χανουν απο τα κερδη αλλα πληρως απο το κεφαλαιο. Αλλο δηλαδη να πουλας βαλιτσες που δινουν ενα περιθωριο κερδους σε ολους απο 50 εως και 100% και αλλο να πουλας pc που το μικτο περιθωριο ειναι αντε ενα 5%.


Καλημερα...
Ειναι αισιοδοξες οι "σκεψεις" μου, γιατι δεν πιστευω οτι εχουν σκοπο να το κλεισουν το μαγαζι...Σκεπτομενος οτι και οοοολες οι θυγατρικες του (plus ,pc1,vfs,energy,invoke) απο το eshop εξαρτωνται,θεωρω οτι ειναι υποχρεωμενος να κυνηγησει τον διακανονισμο των χρεων του και ουδεποτε μου εδωσαν την εντυπωση οτι ειναι οι τεχνοκρατες που εχουν στοχο τους το απολυτο κερδος (παραδειγμα το βιντεο σους Φακελους που βγηκαν με τα φουτερακια και μιλησαν για την επιχειρηση τους-εξου και το μπακαλιδες)...

----------


## yiapap

> Καλημερα...
> Ειναι αισιοδοξες οι "σκεψεις" μου, γιατι δεν πιστευω οτι εχουν σκοπο να το κλεισουν το μαγαζι.


Και για να θυμηθούμε εκείνη την παλιά διαφήμιση...
Στην τράπεζα... το 'πες;

----------


## manoulamou

> Οι εργαζόμενοι τελικά πληρώθηκαν για τα δεδουλευμένα που τους χρωστάνε;Έστω ένα μέρος;


 :Thinking: Αληθεια αυτους τους ξεχνανε στην μηχανη του κιμα... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Z€r0

> Αληθεια αυτους τους ξεχνανε στην μηχανη του κιμα...


Εμένα το μόνο που με νοιάζει είναι να σωθούν οι εναπομείνατες εργαζόμενοι του e-shop, για το e-shop και τους ιδιοκτήτες του σκασίλα μου, άλλωστε από ότι μαθαίνω απέλυσαν ή οδήγησαν σε παραίτηση αρκετά άτομα, ελπίζω να μην συνεχίσουν κατά αυτόν το τρόπο.

----------


## Georgios1974

Σαν να αργεί λίγο το site τους...

........Auto merged post: Georgios1974 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

..ΟΚ πήρε μπρος τελικά...

Πάντως και τα multirama στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης τις προάλλες είχαν 2 υπαλλήλους και το κλιματισμό κλειστό...

----------


## psyxakias

Για μένα πάντως το e-shop πλέον δεν είναι καν στις επιλογές μου. Χάρη στο skroutz έχω βρει δεκάδες ωραία μαγαζάκια, που θα έβρισκα και στο google αλλά δυσκολότερα. Στην προ-skroutz εποχή περιοριζόμουν σε 2-3 e-shops.

Τροφή για σκέψη:

----------


## cool11

Ποιο site δινει συγκριτικα traffic rank trends?

----------


## psyxakias

Alexa.com - αν και έχω αρκετές ενστάσεις για την αξιοπιστία των στατιστικών της Alexa, μπορείς να πάρεις ένα πιθανό δείγμα της κίνησης του εκάστοτε site.

----------


## FSHOPAXD

Από την ανάπτυξη του ηλεκτρονικού εμπορίου στην Ελλάδα ο βασικός κερδισμένος είναι το Skroutz.gr .
Αυτό που αναφέρεις πάντως με τα διαγράμματα δεν ειναι δείκτης, γιατί βαλε εαν θέλεις και άλλα ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα και θα δείς την ίδια συμπεριφορά.

----------


## yiapap

@Psyx... Στο διάγραμμα γιατι ο Y είναι ανεστραμμένος (μεγάλες τιμές κάτω);

----------


## 29gk

> @Psyx... Στο διάγραμμα γιατι ο Y είναι ανεστραμμένος (μεγάλες τιμές κάτω);


Ιδια απορια εχω και εγω, αλλα ετσι τα βγαζει η Alexa.  :Thinking: 

Oμως, η συγκριση ενος μαγαζιου και ενος καταλογου αναφορας, δεν ειναι λιγο μηλα με πορτοκαλια ? Ποιο συμπερασμα θα πρεπει να βγαλουμε δηλαδη ?  :What..?:

----------


## yiapap

> Ιδια απορια εχω και εγω, αλλα ετσι τα βγαζει η Alexa. 
> 
> Oμως, η συγκριση ενος μαγαζιου και ενος καταλογου αναφορας, δεν ειναι λιγο μηλα με πορτοκαλια ? Ποιο συμπερασμα θα πρεπει να βγαλουμε δηλαδη ?


H απορία μου είναι: Είναι απλά ανεστραμένος ο άξονας... ή ξεσκίζει το E-Shop;  :Razz: 
Ναι, δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις έτσι απλά αλλά το διάγραμμα δείχνει καθαρά τις τάσεις στις δύο (διαφορετικές) υπηρεσίες.

----------


## Giama

Το διάγραμμα δείχνει traffic rank, δηλαδή θέση κατάταξης μεταξύ των ιστοσελίδων ανά τον κόσμο. Προφανώς η θέση π.χ. 4.000 είναι καλύτερη από τη θέση 12.000, γι'αυτό και είναι ανεστραμμένος ο άξονας.

----------


## yiapap

> Το διάγραμμα δείχνει traffic rank, δηλαδή θέση κατάταξης μεταξύ των ιστοσελίδων ανά τον κόσμο. Προφανώς η θέση π.χ. 4.000 είναι καλύτερη από τη θέση 12.000, γι'αυτό και είναι ανεστραμμένος ο άξονας.


Πόσα sites υπήρχαν το 2009 και πόσα το 2011; Αν δηλαδή ήσουν στη θέση 4000 από 4500 sites το 2009 και στη θέση 12000 από 120000 sites το 2011 αυτό δεν δείχνει πτώση.
Εγώ νόμιζα ότι είναι unique visits per hour/day κτλ.

----------


## Giama

Το γράφει πάνω στο διάγραμμα ότι είναι traffic rank, η κατάταξη που κάνει το alexa δηλαδή.
Αναγράφει καθαρή θέση κατάταξης μεταξύ όλων των site που έχει καταχωρημένα το alexa, δεν ασχολείται με το πόσα είναι συνολικά τα sites.

----------


## Z€r0

> Για μένα πάντως το e-shop πλέον δεν είναι καν στις επιλογές μου. Χάρη στο skroutz έχω βρει δεκάδες ωραία μαγαζάκια, που θα έβρισκα και στο google αλλά δυσκολότερα. Στην προ-skroutz εποχή περιοριζόμουν σε 2-3 e-shops.
> 
> Τροφή για σκέψη:


Και φυσικά μην ξεχνάμε ότι το skroutz :One thumb up:  δεν εμφανίζει αποτελέσματα απ'το e-shop πλέον.

----------


## manoulamou

Tο skroutz πριν το e-shop
 ειχε εξαιρεσει και το hardshop οταν εκανε κατι προσφορες - μουφες.
Μετα ξανα-εμφανιστηκε ως specialprice! :Razz:

----------


## Z€r0

> Tο skroutz πριν το e-shop
>  ειχε εξαιρεσει και το hardshop οταν εκανε κατι προσφορες - μουφες.
> Μετα ξανα-εμφανιστηκε ως specialprice!


Καλά για να το ολοκλήρωσω με το e-shop είναι πιο "κωμικά" τα πράγματα *όσον αφορά την παρουσία του στο skroutz* καθώς εμφανίζονται αποτελέσματα απ'τα plus4u και pc1 που είναι στην ουσία του e-shop και έχουν και φθηνότερες τιμές και εάν είναι εκεί άμεσα διαθέσιμα ιδίως στο pc1 σχεδόν 99,9% υπάρχει στοκ στο e-shop του Μενιδίου. :Razz:

----------


## jap

> Tο skroutz πριν το e-shop
>  ειχε εξαιρεσει και το hardshop οταν εκανε κατι προσφορες - μουφες.
> Μετα ξανα-εμφανιστηκε ως specialprice!


Μη συγκρίνουμε τις 2 περιπτώσεις, τον ένα τον πέταξαν έξω, ο άλλος μάλλον έχει αφήσει απλήρωτο το λογαριασμό.

Τα νέα sites μεταξύ 2009 και 2011 δεν είναι κατά κανόνα στις πρώτες θέσεις, μια χαρά ασφαλή είναι τα συμπεράσματα (αλλά οφείλω να πω συγκρίνουμε μήλα με πορτοκάλια)

----------


## cool11

> Καλά για να το ολοκλήρωσω με το e-shop είναι πιο "κωμικά" τα πράγματα *όσον αφορά την παρουσία του στο skroutz* καθώς εμφανίζονται αποτελέσματα απ'τα plus4u και pc1 που είναι στην ουσία του e-shop και έχουν και φθηνότερες τιμές και εάν είναι εκεί άμεσα διαθέσιμα ιδίως στο pc1 σχεδόν 99,9% υπάρχει στοκ στο e-shop του Μενιδίου.


Ναι αλλα μου ελεγε μια γνωστη σε eshop,  οτι 'οι φθηνοτερες τιμες' του plus4u και pc1, αντισταθμιζονται απο το γεγονος οτι αυτες οι παραγγελιες ΔΕΝ εχουν δωρεαν παραδοση σε καταστημα, οπως εχουν οι παραγγελιες στο eshop. Κοινως, φτηνοτερες τιμες, αλλα πληρωνεις μεταφορικα.

----------


## thodoris31

Και εγώ είμαι ευχαριστημένος (μέχρι στιγμής ). Τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα αυτήν την εποχή.

Ειδομεν....

----------


## grayden

> Ναι αλλα μου ελεγε μια γνωστη σε eshop,  οτι 'οι φθηνοτερες τιμες' του plus4u και pc1, αντισταθμιζονται απο το γεγονος οτι αυτες οι παραγγελιες ΔΕΝ εχουν δωρεαν παραδοση σε καταστημα, οπως εχουν οι παραγγελιες στο eshop. Κοινως, φτηνοτερες τιμες, αλλα πληρωνεις μεταφορικα.


Εγώ πάντως πήγα στην αποθήκη του plus4u και παρέλαβα αυτά που είχα παραγγείλει χωρίς να πληρώσω τίποτα extra.

----------


## Z€r0

> Εγώ πάντως πήγα στην αποθήκη του plus4u και παρέλαβα αυτά που είχα παραγγείλει χωρίς να πληρώσω τίποτα extra.


Το ίδιο και σε PC1 πριν ένα χρόνο τουλάχιστον στην Αγ.Παρασκευή και σε plus4u όπως λες στο ίδιο σημείο με τα e-shop είναι στο Μενίδι.

Σίγουρα δεν έχουν τα καταστήματα ή μάλλον points του e-shop αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι και αυτά ήταν μια λάθος τους κίνηση και τώρα τα κλείνουν το ένα μετά το άλλο δυστηχώς.

----------


## psyxakias

> Από την ανάπτυξη του ηλεκτρονικού εμπορίου στην Ελλάδα ο βασικός κερδισμένος είναι το Skroutz.gr .
> Αυτό που αναφέρεις πάντως με τα διαγράμματα δεν ειναι δείκτης, γιατί βαλε εαν θέλεις και άλλα ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα και θα δείς την ίδια συμπεριφορά.


Ισχύει, το πρώτο που δοκίμασα ήταν με plaisio.gr αλλά λόγω της υπαγωγής ήθελα να ανάψω λίγο τη συζήτηση για το e-shop.  :Laughing: 




> Πόσα sites υπήρχαν το 2009 και πόσα το 2011; Αν  δηλαδή ήσουν στη θέση 4000 από 4500 sites το 2009 και στη θέση 12000 από  120000 sites το 2011 αυτό δεν δείχνει πτώση.
> Εγώ νόμιζα ότι είναι unique visits per hour/day κτλ.


Δεν έχει σημασία τόσο η πτώση όσο η εναλλαγή θέσεων μεταξύ τους.

----------


## ipo

> Δεν έχει σημασία τόσο η πτώση όσο η εναλλαγή θέσεων μεταξύ τους.


Άρα το 2011 είναι η χρονιά των πορτοκαλιών, ενώ το 2010 ήταν των μήλων.

Με πρόλαβε ο jap στο ζήτημα εγκυρότητας που έθεσε ο yiapap. Τα νέα ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα σπανίως φλερτάρουν στις πρώτες θέσεις της κατάταξης μέσα στον πρώτο χρόνο λειτουργίας τους. Υπάρχουν βέβαια εξαιρέσεις που λειτουργούν μόνο με προσφορές κράχτες (getitnow).

Τα φτηνά παρακλάδια του e-shop αποτελούν κλασσική εμπορική πρακτική εταιρειών που έχουν αποκτήσει φήμη. Χρησιμοποιούν τη φήμη τους για να αυξήσουν το περιθώριο κέρδους από πελάτες που πάνε τυφλά σε αυτά, ενώ παράλληλα δημιουργούν παρακλάδια (ή άλλα εμπορικά ονόματα, όπως κάνουν κάποια εργοστάσια), ώστε να αξιοποιήσουν την οικονομία κλίμακας που επιφέρει ο τζίρος τους και να προσελκύσουν όσους καταναλωτές κάνουν έρευνα αγοράς.

----------


## FSHOPAXD

Από τα νούμερα των Ισολογισμών του 2010:
 Public World ΑΕ  -49.000.000€ Ζημιές εις νέον
 Multirama ΑΕ&ΒΕ   -11.500.000€ Ζημιές εις νέον
 Getitnow.gr -8.900.000€ Ζημιές εις νέον
 e-shop.gr  -2.700.000€ Ζημιές εις νέον
 ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ +1.970.000€ Κέρδη ! κάποιος πρέπει να πληρώσει και φόρους

Υ.Γ. H ανώνυμη εταιρία ΣΚΡΟΥΤΖ , skroutz.gr με κύκλο εργασιών 620.000€ ανεβασμένη κατά 25% από πέρυσι περίπου, είχε καθαρά κέρδη προ φόρων περίπου 35.000€ [Μικτά κέρδη ούτε λίγο, ούτε πολύ 500.000€ !!! ]

 Ετσι είναι το Ηλεκτρονικό Εμπόριο , κάποιοι κερδίζουν, κάποιοι χάνουν. Εξαρτάται τι πουλάς.

----------


## Slammer

Πάντως η διαθεσιμότητα παραμένει τραγική.
Εχω παραγγείλει απο 1/9 κατι μνήμες και ενα DVDRW Drive, οι μνημες ήρθαν στις 10/9 και το drive το περιμένω ακόμα (αν και έγραφε διαθεσιμότητα 1-2 μερες)...

Όσο για τις τιμες, δεν το συζητάμε, δεν είναι καν στις 10 φθηνωτερες.Σε μηχάνημα που εφιαξα για εναν φίλο η διαφορά του eshop με άλλο ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα, για ακριβως τα ίδια προιόντα ήταν περιπου 100 ευρώ πιο πολλα, σε σύνολο 600.

----------


## cool11

Πανε οι παλιες μερες που αμεσα σου εφερναν οτι ζητουσες.
Κι εγω ειχα παραγγειλει κατι μνημες, πανε 3 βδομαδες τωρα, και μου ηρθαν μολις χτες.
Τιμες περιπου ιδιες με τον ανταγωνισμο, σε αυτα που βλεπω εγω.
Αλλα η καθυστερηση αυτη τσακιζει κοκκαλα.

----------


## Mimisss

Υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που στο τέλος δεν στέλνει τίποτα ... Μετά απο 1 μήνα αναμονή για το προϊόν ήρθε email οτι δεν βρέθηκε στις αποθήκες.

Έχει κλείσει ουσιαστικά το eshop αλλά δεν το ξέρουμε ...

----------


## Slammer

> Έχει κλείσει ουσιαστικά το eshop αλλά δεν το ξέρουμε ...


Αυτό μου θυμίζει το "χρεοκοπήσαμε αλλα δεν το ξέρουμε..."

μαλλον το ξερουμε όμως...

----------


## Giama

Η υπόθεση δεν αναμενόταν να εκδικαστεί στις 5 Οκτωβρίου;
Πώς και δεν έγινε τίποτα γνωστό;
Γνωρίζει κανείς αν πήρε αναβολή ή απλά αναμένουμε να εκδοθεί η απόφαση;

----------


## Billykid

Προσπάθησε να προλάβει τα χειρότερα το e-shop για αυτό και μπήκε στο άρθρο 99..μπας και καταφέρει να σώσει τπτ! Τώρα αν καταφέρει κάτι..μάλλον δεν θα το δούμε σύντομα ή μάλλον ποτέ (και δεν το εύχομαι). Είναι γνωστό θα έλεγα ό,τι η κατηφόρα έχει ξεκινήσει εδώ και καιρό και τώρα βγαίνουν τα στοιχεία.
Πάντως, τελευταία βγάζει κάποιες προσφορές για μία ημέρα ή ακόμα και ώρες..έκανα δύο παραγγελίες και ήρθαν σε 3 μέρες αντίστοιχα!! Μάλλον ξεπουλάει..
Το τί τους έφτασε ως εδώ αναφέρεται και παρακάτω..η γνώμη μου είναι πως γλυκάθηκαν στην αρχή και χαλάρωσαν με αποτέλεσμα να δώσουν χρόνο σε άλλα καταστήματα να τους χτυπήσουν..η αλαζονεία πληρώνεται!!

Υ.Γ. Στο κατάστημα της περιοχής μου πάντως έχει δουλειά..μάλλον επειδή είμαι επαρχεία.

----------


## Bananas

Κρίμα.. είδη πληροφορικής ψώνιζω κυρίως απο e-shop. Μεγάλη ποικιλία άριστη εξυπηρετηση τιμές βέβαια δεν θά λεγα πολύ φθινές . Σε σύγκριση με καταστήματα έβλεπα διαφορά απο 1-2 ευρώ με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις.. Βασικά και εγώ είχα μια ταλαιπωρία πρόσφατα απο το e-shop 14 μέρες περίπου για να ενημερωθώ ότι η παραγγελία μου δεν μπορεί να ολοκληρωθεί επειδή έχουν έλλειψη σε ενα προιόν. .....

----------


## Slammer

Δεν είναι κακό να υπάρχει έλλειψη σε ενα προιόν.
Κακό είναι να αναγράφεται ότι είναι διαθέσιμο σε 2-3 ημέρες και μετά από 14! να σε πληροφορούν ότι τελικά δεν υπάρχει.
Υπάρχει προβλημα πλέον... το 90% των προιόντων δεν υπάρχουν και είναι πρακτικά άγνωστο πότε θα είναι διαθέσιμα.

----------


## Panayiotis82

Εγώ πάντως προτιμώ να πληρώνω 5 ευρώ παραπάνω παρά να αγχώνομαι αν θα έρθει η παραγγελία μου... και πότε. Γι αυτό έχω σταματήσει οριστικά να αγοράζω από e-shop... δεν την ξαναπατάω!

----------


## petasis

Το βασικό δεν είναι τα 5 ευρώ, αλλά αν θα υπάρχει όταν θα χρειαστείς σέρβις.

----------


## gan33

Υπάρχει δεν υπάρχει, την ίδια εξυπηρέτηση θα έχεις όταν θα χρειαστείς σέρβις...  :Closed topic:

----------


## kerneld

Λόγω του ότι βρίσκεται πάνω στην καθημερινή διαδρομή από και προς το γραφείο, το e-shop Χαλανδρίου αποτελεί εδώ και χρόνια σταθερή επιλογή μου για πολλά από τα διάφορα που αγοράζω. Από τότε που έγινε γνωστό ότι αντιμετωπίζει προβλήματα, και έπειτα από την υπαγωγή του στο αρ.99, έχω κάνει περί τις 15 παραγγελίες για διάφορα πράγματα. Το περισσότερο που χρειάστηκε να περιμένω σε παραγγελία ήταν 1 βδομάδα (και αυτό για μια εργαλειοθήκη και όχι για περιφερειακό ή εξάρτημα PC). 

Σίγουρα στο συγκεκριμένο υποκατάστημα έχει κόψει η κίνηση (δεν έχει τόσους φυσικούς πελάτες μέσα όσους είχε παλιά), έχει και λιγότερους υπαλλήλους στην υποδοχή, αλλά λειτουργεί κανονικά. 

Μακάρι να την βγάλει καθαρή η εταιρεία μιας και κόσμος εργάζεται σε αυτή αλλά και αρκετός κόσμος εξυπηρετείται από αυτήν.

----------


## sinclair_ql

Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο από το μέτωπο του e-shop ? τελικά λειτουργεί ή σταματάει ?
Αυτές τις μέρες είδα και κατάστημα Getitnow να κατεβάζει πινακίδες και να κλείνει...
Επιπλέον από την πλευρά του ηλεκτρονικού εμπορίου και του Skroutz διάβασα και αυτό ... "Εκμετάλλευση και στις φθηνές τιμές ?"

----------


## yiapap

> Επιπλέον από την πλευρά του ηλεκτρονικού εμπορίου και του Skroutz διάβασα και αυτό ... "Εκμετάλλευση και στις φθηνές τιμές ?"


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον και πολύ κρίμα για την Ελληνική ηλεκτρονική αγορά.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο από το μέτωπο του e-shop ? τελικά λειτουργεί ή σταματάει ?
> Αυτές τις μέρες είδα και κατάστημα Getitnow να κατεβάζει πινακίδες και να κλείνει...
> Επιπλέον από την πλευρά του ηλεκτρονικού εμπορίου και του Skroutz διάβασα και αυτό ... "Εκμετάλλευση και στις φθηνές τιμές ?"


Κοιτα, όλα είναι σχετικά.
Αν μέσα από το skroutz πιάνεις νέους πελάτες που αγοράζουν από το μαγαζί σου, τότε μια χαρά την κάνει την δουλειά του.
Άλλωστε δεν χρεώνει τίποτα κρυφό.Επίσημες τιμές έχει.Μπαίνεις στα στατιστικά, βλεπεις τι κόστος έχεις για μια Περίοδο, βλέπεις πόσος κόσμος κλικαρε για τότε και αποφασίζεις.

----------


## hemlock

> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον και πολύ κρίμα για την Ελληνική ηλεκτρονική αγορά.


Χμμμ...Για τις "παραλογες" χρεωσεις αναρωτιεσαι Γιαπαπ????
Δεν θα επρεπε να αναρωτιεσαι, ηταν και εξακολουθει να ειναι η μεγαλυτερη μηχανη αναζητησης "φθηνων" πραγματων και μαλλον νοιωθει μονοπωλιο... :Razz:

----------


## famous-walker

Φήμες λένε ότι οι εταίροι έχουν ήδη δημιουργήσει νέα εταιρεία εδώ και 2 μήνες περίπου και περιμένουν την κατάλληλη στιγμή για να εξαφανίσουν οριστικά το e-shop και την θέση του να πάρει η νέα εταιρεία.

----------


## psyxakias

Την PC1 ή κάποια άλλη;

----------


## hemlock

> Την PC1 ή κάποια άλλη;


Δεν θα μπορουσαν να κανουν κατι τετοιο...Αποδεδειγμενα το eshop τροφοδοτει ολες τις θυγατρικες του (και σε μετρητα)...(Pc1,plus4u,energy,e-food,perception-αν και πρεπει να εκλεισε αυτη,συστηματα ασφαλειας).

----------


## Jazzer

> Φήμες λένε ότι οι εταίροι έχουν ήδη δημιουργήσει νέα εταιρεία εδώ και 2 μήνες περίπου και περιμένουν την κατάλληλη στιγμή για να εξαφανίσουν οριστικά το e-shop και την θέση του να πάρει η νέα εταιρεία.


Οι πιστωτές τους πάντως, πρέπει να έχουν κόψει φλέβες εδώ και αρκετό καιρό... :Whistle:

----------


## yiapap

> Χμμμ...Για τις "παραλογες" χρεωσεις αναρωτιεσαι Γιαπαπ????
> Δεν θα επρεπε να αναρωτιεσαι, ηταν και εξακολουθει να ειναι η μεγαλυτερη μηχανη αναζητησης "φθηνων" πραγματων και μαλλον νοιωθει μονοπωλιο...


Και η Google έγινε μονοπώλιο επειδή είχε μια ανώτερη υπηρεσία.
Αντί όμως να τρελλαθεί (όπως είχε κάνει το Yahoo) ακολούθησε μια συντηρητική πολιτική (προσθήκη context based *text* διαφημίσεων).
Η Skroutz τον τελευταίο καιρό χάνει συνέχεια συνεργασίες (πελάτες) σε βαθμό που προσωπικά έχω πάψει να στηρίζομαι σε αυτούς για έρευνα αγοράς. Μόνοι τους βγάζουν τα μάτια τους και η αγορά θα τους συμπεριφερθεί ανάλογα.

----------


## jasla100

Το γυαλί έχει ραγίσει, η αγορά ξεπέρασε το e-shop. Όσο και να συνεχίσει να υπάρχει, δε θα ξαναβρεί ποτέ την παλιά αίγλη του.

----------


## 29gk

> Το γυαλί έχει ραγίσει, η αγορά ξεπέρασε το e-shop. Όσο και να συνεχίσει να υπάρχει, δε θα ξαναβρεί ποτέ την παλιά αίγλη του.


Το "ποτέ" ειναι μαλλον μεγαλη κουβεντα καθως οι εξελιξεις μπορουν να παρουν εντελως διαφορετικη τροπη. Θα μπορουσαν δηλαδη να κλεισουν και καποιος αλλος και ισχυρος να αγορασει το domain αλλα και το brand ή να βρουν λεφτα και να ξεκινησουν απο την αρχη ή να βαλουν συνεταιρο κτλ.

Οσο για το  Skroutz το ειχα πει και παλαιοτερα. Ειναι ενα πολυ καλο εργαλειο το οποιο ομως και δεν ειναι καθως και δεν θα μπορουσε δηλαδη, να ειναι ή να γινει ποτε πληρες. Τα 665 καταστηματα σε ενα πληθος ποσων αλλων που δεν συμμετεχουν αλλα και ενας ανταγωνισμος ο οποιος δεν προσφερει παρα μονον κατα 1 ευρω φτηνοτερη τιμη χωρις να εξεταζονται επαρκως οι υπολοιποι παραγοντες οπως το after sales, η υποστηριξη γενικα, η εξυπηρετηση κτλ, περιοριζει τις δυνατοτητες του.

Οσο για την πολιτικη τιμων και χρεωσεων του, νεων και παλιων, υπαρχουν παμπολλα παραδειγματα εταιρειων που ειχαν μια αποκλειστικοτητα, γιγαντωθηκαν και τελικα εβγαλαν μονες τους τα ματια τους. Ειναι ελληνικο χαρακτηριστικο ψυχοσυνθεσης αυτο.

----------


## hemlock

> Οσο για την πολιτικη τιμων και χρεωσεων του, νεων και παλιων, υπαρχουν παμπολλα παραδειγματα εταιρειων που ειχαν μια αποκλειστικοτητα, γιγαντωθηκαν και τελικα εβγαλαν μονες τους τα ματια τους. Ειναι ελληνικο χαρακτηριστικο ψυχοσυνθεσης αυτο.


Ελληνες μπακαλιδες ειναι... :Razz:

----------


## manolog3

Ασχετα με το τι συμβαινει στην εταιρεια, νομιζω πως η πολιτικη που ακολουθει τους τελευταιους 8 μηνες με τον καταναλωτη ειναι τραγικη. Δεν γινεται να πουλας προιοντα που δεν υπαρχουν και ουτε προκειται να φερεις στο μαγαζι σου ποτε και να αφηνεις τον πελατη να περιμενει, λεγοντας του ψεματα.

Οπως και να εχει ειναι κριμα για το e-shop που κλεινει ετσι, βεβαια ετσι ειναι η αγορα.

----------


## FSHOPAXD

Ο ανταγωνισμός έντονος, το ηλεκτρονικό εμπόριο ειδικά στην πληροφορική αντιμετωπίζει σοβαρά προβλήματα και όλοι προσπαθούν να εκμεταλλευτούν τις περιστάσεις. Δυστυχώς πολλές επιχειρήσεις κυρίως ηλεκτρονικές φτάσανε στα όρια του πτωχευτικού. Αλλες πάλι εξαφανίζονται μέσα σε μία νύχτα. Πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να στηριχτούν οι τοπικές επιχειρήσεις σε κάθε πόλη και τα καταστήματα της γειτονιάς -για να μην παρεξηγηθώ από αυτές που ο καθένας θεωρεί ότι έχει επαγγελματική συμπεριφορά-, μακροπρόθεσμα αυτό βοηθάει την οικονομία μας.

----------


## serf f2

Κρίμα χρήσιμο το  E-Shop εξυπηρετικό στο οτι πεταγόσουν καπου κοντα και έπαιρνες αυτο που χρειαζόσουν γρήγορα αλλα αν σου έβγαινε ελαττωματικό την είχες πατήσει.

----------


## blade_

> Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο από το μέτωπο του e-shop ? τελικά λειτουργεί ή σταματάει ?
> Αυτές τις μέρες είδα και κατάστημα Getitnow να κατεβάζει πινακίδες και να κλείνει...
> Επιπλέον από την πλευρά του ηλεκτρονικού εμπορίου και του Skroutz διάβασα και αυτό ... "Εκμετάλλευση και στις φθηνές τιμές ?"


πραγματικα πολυ ενδιαφερον,κριμα γιατι τα πραγματα δειχνουν να πηγαινουν προς το χειροτερο..

----------


## EnDLess

> Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο από το μέτωπο του e-shop ? τελικά λειτουργεί ή σταματάει ?
> Αυτές τις μέρες είδα και κατάστημα Getitnow να κατεβάζει πινακίδες και να κλείνει...
> Επιπλέον από την πλευρά του ηλεκτρονικού εμπορίου και του Skroutz διάβασα και αυτό ... "Εκμετάλλευση και στις φθηνές τιμές ?"



Ενδιαφέρον δεν ήξερα για τέτοια νούμερα... από εδώ και πέρα θα κάνω την αναζήτηση και μετά θα πηγαίνω "χεράτα" στο εκάστοτε site

----------


## WAntilles

> Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο από το μέτωπο του e-shop ? τελικά λειτουργεί ή σταματάει ?
> Αυτές τις μέρες είδα και κατάστημα Getitnow να κατεβάζει πινακίδες και να κλείνει...
> Επιπλέον από την πλευρά του ηλεκτρονικού εμπορίου και του Skroutz διάβασα και αυτό ... "Εκμετάλλευση και στις φθηνές τιμές ?"


Αέρας κοπανιστός δηλαδή.

Ντροπή και αίσχος για το Skroutz.

----------


## Pehlis

Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι κάποια καταστήματα από τον Οκτώβριο και μετά δεν εμφανίζονται καθόλου στους καταλόγους και τις λίστες αναζήτησης πλέων τα βλέπουμε να εμφανίζονται στη μέση ή και κάτω ενώ παλαιότερα ήταν μέσα στην πρώτη τριάδα.

Όσο για τη συρρίκνωση των καταστημάτων του Getitnow ήταν αναπόφευκτο αφού μέσα σε λίγους μήνες (5-6) είχανε ανοίξει κατάστημα σε κάθε επαρχιακή πόλη.

----------


## FSHOPAXD

Από ότι βλέπω πάντως στο Site τους τα 31? καταστήματα που ανοίξανε πανελλαδικά και λειτουργήσανε περίπου 1 χρόνο, πρέπει να έχουν κλείσει, τώρα πλέον εμφανίζουν 752! σημεία παραλαβής (ουσιαστικά τα σημεία των speedex & ελτα στην Ελλάδα ...)



Off Topic


		 Εχουν βελτιωθεί πάντως πολύ τελευταία όλες οι άλλες εναλλακτικές μηχανές αναζήτησης και μάλιστα σε εντυπωσιακό βαθμό σε σχέση με το παρελθόν!

----------


## grayden

Για την ώρα το eshop ξεκίνησε την λειτουργία του e-food.gr.

----------


## Thomas8

> Αέρας κοπανιστός δηλαδή.
> 
> Ντροπή και αίσχος για το Skroutz.


Και η google αέρα κοπανιστό πουλάει.

Αν είναι τόσο απλό, μπορεί κάποιος εύκολα να φτιάξει ανταγωνιστική μηχανή και να την προωθήσει.

----------


## ConstantinosBok

Να κανω ενα σχολιο/ερωτηση και οποιος μπορει μου το απανταει: Αγορασα προσφατως ssd απο το eshop.gr
και στην πιστωτική μου αντι για E-shop.gr AE που εβγαζε παλιοτερα , γραφει : plus for u ΑΕ ή κατι τετοιο , ξερουμε κατι ?

----------


## cranky

Ναί, ξέρουμε.  :Cool: 

E-shop, Plus4u, και PC1, ανήκουν στον ίδιο όμιλο.

----------


## ConstantinosBok

Ok απλα μου κανει εντυπωση που αλλαξε ο κωδικος στην πιστωτική. Θελω να πω μηπως πανε για συνένωση ? για να μειωθει το κοστος..

Επισης δεν ειναι περιεργο που κανενα απο τα καταστηματα που εχει κρατησει το eshop δεν ειναι κοντα σε μετρο ?

----------


## cranky

> Επισης δεν ειναι περιεργο που κανενα απο τα καταστηματα που εχει κρατησει το eshop δεν ειναι κοντα σε μετρο ?


Αυτό, είναι αλήθεια οτι δεν το ήξερα, αλλά τώρα που το λές, έχω προσέξει οτι απο τα τρία μαγαζιά της Θεσσαλονίκης, έχει κλείσει αυτό που ήταν δίπλα στον ΟΣΕ και στο μετρό που φτιάχνεται εκεί.

Ίσως έχει να κάνει με τα ενοίκια αυτών των περιοχών, που με το μετρό, πήραν/θα πάρουν τα πάνω τους.

----------


## ConstantinosBok

ναι ρε συ...αλλα αν εχεις αμαξι εγω που μενω διπλα στον αγιο δημητριο το μετρο 1 λεπτο απο το καταστημα που εκλεισε , πρεπει να παω στο ελληνικο ή με το μετρο-ηλεκτρικο-λεωφορειο στο γαλατσι ή το περιστερι

----------


## cranky

Τυχερός είσαι.
Εγώ, μόνο με τα πόδια ή με ταξί, μπορώ να πάω στο κοντινότερό μου.
Λεωφορείο, δεν πάει προς τα 'κεί.

----------


## ConstantinosBok

καλα για μενα αν και με ειχε εξυπηρετησει πολυ , παλιοτερα τωρα οσο περνανε οι μερες της υπογωγης στο 99 γινεται και χειροτερη η κατασταση. πχ. δεν γινεται να εχεις 8-30 μερες αναμονη στις πιο πολλες καρτες γραφικών και τιμες 10-20% πανω. ΘΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙΣ θες δεν θες ... και αλλοι ειναι ακριβοι αλλα το προιον το εχεις αμεσα

........Auto merged post: ConstantinosBok πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 27 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

http://www.e-shop.gr/eshoppoints.phtml?p=1 για του λόγου το αληθες ! κανενα κοντα σε μετρο... που κανονικα επρεπε να κρατησουν αυτα που ειναι προσβασιμα και ας ηταν 3 μαγαζια σε ολη την αθηνα

----------


## hemlock

> ναι ρε συ...αλλα αν εχεις αμαξι εγω που μενω διπλα στον αγιο δημητριο το μετρο 1 λεπτο απο το καταστημα που εκλεισε , πρεπει να παω στο ελληνικο ή με το μετρο-ηλεκτρικο-λεωφορειο στο γαλατσι ή το περιστερι


Δεν ειχαν ποτε μαγαζι κοντα σε Μετρο/Ηλεκτρικο κλπ (εξαιρεση ηταν ο Αγ.Δημητριος)... :Wink:

----------


## New Bee

Πάντως κάποια πράγματα τα βλέπω να επαναλαμβάνονται συνέχεια σε κάποιες επιχειρήσεις. Π.χ. κλείνει μια επιχείρηση με 20 χρόνια ιστορία, λόγω της κρίσης των τελευταίων 2 ετών. Μα τόσα χρόνια δεν είχε κέρδη; Πώς γιγαντώνεται μια επιχείρηση αν δεν έχει κέρδη; Μόνο με δάνεια; Και αν έχει κέρδη, πώς διάολο οι ζημιές 2 ετών μπορούν να αφανίσουν τα κέρδη των 18 προηγούμενων ετών;

----------


## 29gk

> Πάντως κάποια πράγματα τα βλέπω να επαναλαμβάνονται συνέχεια σε κάποιες επιχειρήσεις. Π.χ. κλείνει μια επιχείρηση με 20 χρόνια ιστορία, λόγω της κρίσης των τελευταίων 2 ετών. Μα τόσα χρόνια δεν είχε κέρδη; Πώς γιγαντώνεται μια επιχείρηση αν δεν έχει κέρδη; Μόνο με δάνεια; Και αν έχει κέρδη, πώς διάολο οι ζημιές 2 ετών μπορούν να αφανίσουν τα κέρδη των 18 προηγούμενων ετών;


Η κριση συμπληρωνει επισημα, 3 χρονια πλεον. Οταν λοιπον τα κερδη εκκλειπουν κι αρχιζει η συσσωρευση των ζημιων, το ποταμι φουσκωνει πολυ γρηγορα και καποια στιγμη το ρευμα παρασερνει τα παντα ασχετα με το ποσο μεγαλα και ισχυρα ειναι ή φαινονται. Για παραδειγμα η μη πληρωμη του ΙΚΑ, εχει σαν αποτελεσμα υπερογκα προστιμα και προσαυξησεις και οταν η ελπιδα πως η κατασταση θα "γυρισει" γρηγορα και θα μπορεσει η εταιρεια να αποπληρωσει τις υποχρεωσεις της, χανεται καθως τα πραγματα χειροτερευουν, τοτε μοιραια ερχεται και το ασχημο τελος. Ποσο μαλλον οταν οι εργαζομενοι δεν ειναι 2 και 3, αλλα 50 και 100.

Ανεπισημα ομως, η κριση υφισταται απο το 1998 !!! Απλα το διαστημα μεχρι το 2008, υπηρχε η περιφημη "αναπτυξη" των δανειων. Ετσι τα "κερδη", τα οποια φυσικα και δεν επενδυθηκαν στο μαγαζι αλλα σε καταναλωση, ηταν ηδη πλασματικα.

----------


## yiapap

> Πάντως κάποια πράγματα τα βλέπω να επαναλαμβάνονται συνέχεια σε κάποιες επιχειρήσεις. Π.χ. κλείνει μια επιχείρηση με 20 χρόνια ιστορία, λόγω της κρίσης των τελευταίων 2 ετών. Μα τόσα χρόνια δεν είχε κέρδη; Πώς γιγαντώνεται μια επιχείρηση αν δεν έχει κέρδη; Μόνο με δάνεια; Και αν έχει κέρδη, πώς διάολο οι ζημιές 2 ετών μπορούν να αφανίσουν τα κέρδη των 18 προηγούμενων ετών;


Οι περισσότερες επιχειρήσεις μπαίνουν σε μια λούμπα συνεχούς ανάπτυξης και βέβαια μερισμάτων. 
Από τη στιγμή που υπήρχε φθηνό χρήμα (δάνεια) δεν είχαν λόγο να έχουν υψηλό αποθεματικό για μια βροχερή μέρα και βέβαια υπήρχε και το θέμα του ανταγωνισμού. Όσο έμπαιναν αλυσίδες τύπου MediaMarkt, Dixons στην αγορά τόσο όλοι οι υπόλοιποι θεωρούσαν ότι η καλύτερη στρατηγική τους ήταν να αυξηθούν και αυτοί (νέες αποθήκες, νέα PoS) ώστε να παραμείνουν στο παιχνίδι.
Και όλα αυτά γινόταν με δανεικά.

Άλλωστε μην ξεχνάς ότι μιλάμε για επιχειρήσεις με εκατομμύρια ευρώ ανελαστικά έξοδα. Άρα στα 2 χρόνια που καλπάζει η κρίση μιλάμε για δεκάδες και εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια. Καμιά λογική εταιρεία δεν κρατάει τέτοια αποθεματικά (μόνο και μόνο από πλευράς φορολόγησης να το δεις είναι αυτοκτονικό!)

----------


## hemlock

> Πάντως κάποια πράγματα τα βλέπω να επαναλαμβάνονται συνέχεια σε κάποιες επιχειρήσεις. Π.χ. κλείνει μια επιχείρηση με 20 χρόνια ιστορία, λόγω της κρίσης των τελευταίων 2 ετών. Μα τόσα χρόνια δεν είχε κέρδη; Πώς γιγαντώνεται μια επιχείρηση αν δεν έχει κέρδη; Μόνο με δάνεια; Και αν έχει κέρδη, πώς διάολο οι ζημιές 2 ετών μπορούν να αφανίσουν τα κέρδη των 18 προηγούμενων ετών;





> Οι περισσότερες επιχειρήσεις μπαίνουν σε μια λούμπα συνεχούς ανάπτυξης και βέβαια μερισμάτων. 
> Από τη στιγμή που υπήρχε φθηνό χρήμα (δάνεια) δεν είχαν λόγο να έχουν υψηλό αποθεματικό για μια βροχερή μέρα και βέβαια υπήρχε και το θέμα του ανταγωνισμού. Όσο έμπαιναν αλυσίδες τύπου MediaMarkt, Dixons στην αγορά τόσο όλοι οι υπόλοιποι θεωρούσαν ότι η καλύτερη στρατηγική τους ήταν να αυξηθούν και αυτοί (νέες αποθήκες, νέα PoS) ώστε να παραμείνουν στο παιχνίδι.
> Και όλα αυτά γινόταν με δανεικά.
> 
> Άλλωστε μην ξεχνάς ότι μιλάμε για επιχειρήσεις με εκατομμύρια ευρώ ανελαστικά έξοδα. Άρα στα 2 χρόνια που καλπάζει η κρίση μιλάμε για δεκάδες και εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια. Καμιά λογική εταιρεία δεν κρατάει τέτοια αποθεματικά (μόνο και μόνο από πλευράς φορολόγησης να το δεις είναι αυτοκτονικό!)


Αυτό που περιγράφει ο Γιαπαπ, είναι το λεγόμενο Ελληνικό επιχειρείν...

----------


## ConstantinosBok

> Δεν ειχαν ποτε μαγαζι κοντα σε Μετρο/Ηλεκτρικο κλπ (εξαιρεση ηταν ο Αγ.Δημητριος)...


Εγω με αγιο δημητριο επαιζα μεχρι περσυ, ισως και λιγο ζωγραφου οταν σπουδαζα.... και υπεθεσα οτι θα ηταν και αλλα. αλλα και παλι γινεται τετοιο καταστημα και να μην εχει κανενα eshop point κοντα σε μετρο ?

----------


## nothing

> Δεν ειχαν ποτε μαγαζι κοντα σε Μετρο/Ηλεκτρικο κλπ (εξαιρεση ηταν ο Αγ.Δημητριος)...


Μαρουσι...

----------


## Panayiotis82

O Getitnow παραδίδει και στα ΕΛΤΑ και Speedex σε όλη την Ελλάδα με δωρεάν μεταφορικά. Καλή εξέλιξη, αν εξαιρέσεις τα μαγαζιά τους που κλείσανε. Ερώτηση αν ξέρει κανείς: Όταν λένε ΕΛΤΑ/Ταχυμεταφορές συμπεριλαμβάνονται και τα ΕΛΤΑ; Υπάρχουν 600 ΕΛΤΑ/Ταχυμεταφορές στην Ελλάδα??? wtf

----------


## Slammer

Από την άλλη, καλά και τα eshop points, αλλα μου φαίνεται ότι το παραέκαναν. Υποτίθεται ότι ένα eshop μπορεί και έχει καλύτερες τιμές γιατί μειωνει τις λειτουργικές δαπάνες (ενοίκια, μισθούς κλπ), όταν ξεπερνάει τα 30-40 καταστήματα τοτε είναι ένα υβρίδιο που δεν μπορεί πλέον να λειτουργήσει με τιμές καλύτερες των άλλων φυσικών καταστημάτων. Ας μη μιλήσω για τον εξαιρετικά μεγάλο χρόνο αναμονής σε καποια eshop points, πχ στο Χαλάνδρι, και προσέξτε σε παραγγελείες που ήδη είχαν διεκπεραιωθεί και υποτίθεται ότι ήταν στο πακέτο και στο ράφι.

----------


## FSHOPAXD

> Πάντως κάποια πράγματα τα βλέπω να επαναλαμβάνονται συνέχεια σε κάποιες επιχειρήσεις. Π.χ. κλείνει μια επιχείρηση με 20 χρόνια ιστορία, λόγω της κρίσης των τελευταίων 2 ετών. Μα τόσα χρόνια δεν είχε κέρδη; Πώς γιγαντώνεται μια επιχείρηση αν δεν έχει κέρδη; Μόνο με δάνεια; Και αν έχει κέρδη, πώς διάολο οι ζημιές 2 ετών μπορούν να αφανίσουν τα κέρδη των 18 προηγούμενων ετών;


Τα κέρδη στον συγκεκριμένο χώρο είναι πολύ μικρά και ουσιαστικά επενδύονται στην ανάπτυξη από τέτοιου είδους επιχειρήσεις, έτσι όταν περνάμε από μια τέτοιου είδους κατάσταση φυσικά και θα έχουν σοβαρό πρόβλημα επιβίωσης. Εαν ήταν άλλου τύπου επιχειρήσεις π.χ. supermarket που έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερο ποσοστά κέρδους θα ήταν ίσως διαφορετικά τα πράγματα.

----------


## spstrouz

> Για πιστωτικη υπαρχουν _καποιες_ δικλειδες ασφαλειας
> ομως την  καταθεση σε λογαριασμο ακομη και σε μια υγιη επιχειρηση
> ας το αποφευγουμε τελειως...


Πάντα πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί με τις καταθέσεις....  :One thumb up:

----------


## Billykid

Ίσως και να υπάρχει άλλο θέμα για αυτό που θα πω, αλλά μιας και μιλάμε για ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα..το GetItNow κλείνει τα καταστήματα του (έχουν κλείσει ήδη τα μισά: Σε τηλεφώνημα που είχα πρόσφατα, μου είπαν ότι όλα τα καταστήματα έκλεισαν ) και εξυπηρετεί πλέον μόνο μέσω ΕΛ.ΤΑ ταχυμεταφορών (χωρίς την επιλογή να πληρώσεις με αντικαταβολή) και μέσω Speedex (με δυνατότητα πληρωμής με αντικαταβολή και με μια σχετική επιβάρυνση).

----------


## Georgios1974

> Ίσως και να υπάρχει άλλο θέμα για αυτό που θα πω, αλλά μιας και μιλάμε για ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα..το GetItNow κλείνει τα καταστήματα του (έχουν κλείσει ήδη τα μισά: Σε τηλεφώνημα που είχα πρόσφατα, μου είπαν ότι όλα τα καταστήματα έκλεισαν ) και εξυπηρετεί πλέον μόνο μέσω ΕΛ.ΤΑ ταχυμεταφορών (χωρίς την επιλογή να πληρώσεις με αντικαταβολή) και μέσω Speedex (με δυνατότητα πληρωμής με αντικαταβολή και με μια σχετική επιβάρυνση).


Έβαλαν μυαλό, για να δούμε αν θα είναι αργά ή όχι

----------


## kokopete

Να κλείσει το σάπιο, μου χε βγάλει την πίστη με το service του. Μόνο τους εργαζόμενους λυπάμαι

----------


## 29gk

ΑΠΛΗΡΩΤΟΙ ΣΤΟ E-SHOP.GR

Τα δεδουλευμενα 500 υπαλληλων (συμπεριλαμβανομενων παρα-εταιρειων e-shop.gr)θα κληθούν να διασφαλισουν με εγγυησεις οι μετοχοι της εταιρειας e-shop.gr τον επόμενο μηνα, καθως ο διευθ. Συμβουλος της εταιρειας εχει ενημερωσει τους υπαλληλους της απο το νοεμβριο, πως απο μηνα φεβρουαριο θα αρχισει κανονικα η μισθοδοσια τους (εδω και ενα χρονο τωρα αρκουνταν σε εναντι των 500 ευρω) μαζι με την σταδιακη αποπληρωμη των δεδουλευμενων τους.


Σε περιπτωση που αυτο δεν γινει η περιοδος χαριτος απο τους υπαλληλους σταματαει και αρχιζει γυρος κινητοποιησεων (νεα και ενημερωσεις απο blog υπαλληλων) με αναστολες λειτουργιας των καταστηματων και διακινησης των εμπορευματων απο την θυγατρικη μεταφορικη εταιρεια.
Απο το καλοκαιρι αιωρείτο πανω απο την εταρεια το αρθρο 99, αλλα χωρις καμια επισημη ανακοινωση για την εξελιξη της υπαγωγης της e-shop.gr στον πτωχευτικο κωδικα.
Με ενα προχειρο υπολογισμο, τα δεδουλευμενα των υπαλληλων σε e-shop.gr και παρα-εταιρειες του πλησιαζουν τα 800.000 ευρω.
Αξιοσημειωτη ειναι η καθυστερηση πολλων μηνων σε ιδιοκτητες-ενοικιαστες παραρτηματων του e-shop.Gr με αποτελεσμα να εχουν γινει ηδη 3 εξωσεις ενω ο αριθμος αναμενεται να μεγαλωσει.﻿

http://www.koproskyla.com/

----------


## blade_

τα eshopια.λειτουργουν κανονικα?

οσο για τους υπαλληλους..σορρυ αλλα..δε προκειται..

----------


## Eaglos

Γενικά δεν μαζεύεται η κατάσταση απο κάποια σημείο και ύστερα.
Άντε 1-2 μήνες πίσω στο μισθό κάτι πάει και έρχεται. Παραπάνω
δεν υπάρχει επιστροφή με την πορεία που έχει πάρει η χώρα.

Πάντως πάλι καλά που τους δίνουν και 500 Ευρώ...

----------


## tester

Καλημέρα
το κατάστημα Σταυρούπολης στη Θεσσαλονίκη δουλεύει κανονικά. Μάλιστα χρειάστηκε να αντικαταστήσω προβληματική videocamera και ανταποκρίθηκαν σχετικά γρήγορα (4 ημέρες χρήση DOA). Αναμένω βέβαια το playbook από 17 Ιαν 2012 (εν γνώσει μου όμως καθώς έδειχνε διαθεσιμότητα κατόπιν παραγγελίας)

----------


## Bananas

Κατά διαόλου πάνε και λυπάμαι πολύ. Τα τελευταία χρονια τα περισοτερα ηλεκτρονικα και ηδη πληροφορικης τα χα παρει απο e-shop. Με ειχε βολεψει πολυ αυτο το καταστημα αφου ηταν πληρεστερο και τουλαχιστον λογικο στις τμες (σε καποια προιοντα ηταν φθηνοτερο).
 Πλεον τους τελευταιους 2 μηνες εχω κανει 5 παραγγελιες κυριως σ εμικροπραγματα απο το e-shop.
ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν ηρθε στην ώρα του. Όλα αργουσαν απο μια βδομαδα μεχρι 3 βδομαδες.

----------


## goku

παιδιά αυτή την ώρα μπορεί κανείς να μπει στην σελίδα του e-shop.gr ή μόνο εγώ δεν μπορώ να μπω;

----------


## akilleas

Και σε εμένα είναι down!!!

----------


## Seitman

Ούτε εγώ μπορώ.

----------


## goku

λέτε να παίζει τίποτα; χθες έμπαινε κανονικά.

----------


## cool11

Δεν ξερω αν το προβλημα της σελιδας ειναι θεμα του eshop ή γενικοτερο.
Πχ χτες εδω το adslgr ηταν πεσμενο πολλες φορες. Εμαθε κανεις γιατι?

----------


## baskon

> λέτε να παίζει τίποτα; χθες έμπαινε κανονικά.


Το οτι δε μπαινει για 10-20-30 λεπτα δε σημαινει οτι το εκλεισε το μαγαζι. Μην ειστε ανυπομονοι.Λογικά καποιο προβλημα στο σερβερ θα εχουν.Αν δεν επανελθει μέχρι το απογευμα το ξανασυζηταμε..

----------


## Arkady

Λειτουργεί κανονικότατα το site τώρα.

----------


## goku

> Το οτι δε μπαινει για 10-20-30 λεπτα δε σημαινει οτι το εκλεισε το μαγαζι. Μην ειστε ανυπομονοι.Λογικά καποιο προβλημα στο σερβερ θα εχουν.Αν δεν επανελθει μέχρι το απογευμα το ξανασυζηταμε..


όντως, τελικά επανήλθε, χε χε.

----------


## DR800BIG

Δεν θα ξεχάσω πρίν από 3 χρόνια νομίζω αρθρα σε πολλά έντυπα (καθημερινά και μηνιαία) για το "θαύμα" του eshop.gr...πως ξεκίνησε και πως γιγαντώθηκε...
Ειναι κρίμα πάντως να βλέπεις τα "θαύματα" να "αποθαυμάζονται" και παρέα να συμπαρασύρουν και δεκάδες εργαζομένους....

----------


## dpa2006

+1 δυστυχως δεν είναι το μόνο.

----------


## akilleas

Off Topic


Και το καλύτερο από όλα!!!!

----------


## Revolution

> Κορυφαίες αλυσίδες όπως οι Pizza Fan, KFC, Πίττα του Παππού, Pizza Hut *αλλά και το σουβλατζίδικο της γειτονιάς σας, είναι τώρα διαθέσιμα κάτω από μια διεύθυνση.*

----------


## yiapap

Δεν είναι κακή σαν ιδέα.
Όμως όποιος σκέφτηκε να το συσχετίσει τόσο άμεσα με το E-Shop είναι πραγματικά για το Quadruple Facepalm.
Θα μπορούσαν να το προωθήσουν αλλιώς π.χ. "με την τεχνογνωσία εξυπηρέτησης ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ πελατων τα τελευταία Ψ χρόνια το E-Shop στηρίζει μια νέα υπηρεσία...."

----------


## grayden

Όταν τα πράγματα δεν πάνε καλά μπορείς να κλαις την μοίρα σου ή να κάνεις κινήσεις μήπως πάρεις τα πάνω σου.
Καλές κακές δεν έχει σημασία.

----------


## jap

Είναι καταπληκτική ιδέα. Δίνει τη δυνατότητα online παραγγελίας σε ντελιβεράδικα που ήδη έδιναν αυτή τη δυνατότητα. Τρέχω να γραφτώ. Θα σας πω και εντυπώσεις.  :Crying:

----------


## yiapap

> Είναι καταπληκτική ιδέα. Δίνει τη δυνατότητα online παραγγελίας σε ντελιβεράδικα που ήδη έδιναν αυτή τη δυνατότητα. Τρέχω να γραφτώ. Θα σας πω και εντυπώσεις.


Το σουβλατζήδικο της γειτονιάς σου είχε online delivery? Στη Silicon Valley μένεις;

----------


## jap

yiapap, δεν κατάλαβες. Τα σουβλατζίδικα που έχει μέσα έχουν ήδη online delivery. Δεν έχει το σουβλατζίδικο της γειτονιάς.

----------


## 29gk

> yiapap, δεν κατάλαβες. Τα σουβλατζίδικα που έχει μέσα έχουν ήδη online delivery. Δεν έχει το σουβλατζίδικο της γειτονιάς.


Ετσι ειναι. Προσπαθουν αλλα οταν το ειδα πριν καιρο μου φανηκε και μενα σαν προσπαθεια πωλησης ψυγειων σε Εσκιμωους.



Off Topic



 Για σουβλακια παντως και μικροτερα μαγαζια, υπαρχει ηδη μια πολυ καλη προσπαθεια.

http://www.thelosouvlakia.gr/amain.aspx

----------


## yiapap

> yiapap, δεν κατάλαβες. Τα σουβλατζίδικα που έχει μέσα έχουν ήδη online delivery. Δεν έχει το σουβλατζίδικο της γειτονιάς.


Μάλλον εσύ δεν κατάλαβες. Το site φιλοδοξεί να γίνει κάτι σαν το Skroutz. Δηλαδή ένα κεντρικό σημείο (one stop shop όπως το λένε οι γιάπηδες που γουστάρουν ξενικούς όρους) στο οποίο θα πηγαίνεις να αναζητήσεις φαγητό. Και στο Skroutz τα επί μέρους καταστήματα εμφανίζονται και έχουν ηλεκτρονική παραγγελία, αλλά εσύ πάλι στο Skroutz πας.

........Auto merged post: yiapap πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ετσι ειναι. Προσπαθουν αλλα οταν το ειδα πριν καιρο μου φανηκε και μενα σαν προσπαθεια πωλησης ψυγειων σε Εσκιμωους.


Εξαρτάται από το πόσο θα τρέξουν και πόσο θα χρεώνουν (ειδικά στην αρχή).

----------


## jap

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
>  Για σουβλακια παντως και μικροτερα μαγαζια, υπαρχει ηδη μια πολυ καλη προσπαθεια.
> 
> http://www.thelosouvlakia.gr/amain.aspx




Off Topic


		Και το athensdelivery.gr και το homedelivery.gr και πολλά άλλα. Το παραπάνω είναι καλό αλλά δεν έχει καταλόγους πολλών. Επαρχία που ήμουν βρήκα από το vrisko.gr αυτό που ήθελα. Αν και στο σουβλάκι ειδικά περιορίζεσαι στους γείτονες για να έρθουν ζεστά  :Razz: 



........Auto merged post: jap πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 50 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

yiapap, το αποτέλεσμα μετρά (και σαφώς δεν είναι θέμα να διαφωνήσουμε  :Hippy:  ). Τι φιλοδοξούν και τι διαφημίζουν είναι άλλο πράγμα. Και μπήκα και στο site και μου φάνηκαν στημένες οι 'κριτικές'. Θα ήμουν περίεργος αν το χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ κανείς από δω να μας πει εντυπώσεις.

----------


## yiapap

> yiapap, το αποτέλεσμα μετρά


Φυσικά.
Κι άλλες προσπάθειες μπορεί να υπάρχουν αλλά δεν έχουν τη στήριξη κάποιου μεγάλου παίχτη. Γι αυτό εξαρχής είπα ότι προώθησαν λάθος την εμπλοκή τους.
Τέσπα, το μέλλον θα δείξει  :Wink:

----------


## eagle13

> Όταν τα πράγματα δεν πάνε καλά μπορείς να κλαις την μοίρα σου ή να κάνεις κινήσεις μήπως πάρεις τα πάνω σου.
> Καλές κακές δεν έχει σημασία.


Γιατί δεν κάνει τα ' του Πλαισίου ' στην Στουρνάρη που το έκαψαν και πήρε άλλες δυο φορές τα χρήματα από πάνω από την ασφαλιστική ;  :Thinking:

----------


## grayden

> Γιατί δεν κάνει τα ' του Πλαισίου ' στην Στουρνάρη που το έκαψαν και πήρε άλλες δυο φορές τα χρήματα από πάνω από την ασφαλιστική ;


Στο Μενίδι δεν έχει κουκουλοφόρους.
 :Razz:

----------


## eagle13

> Στο Μενίδι δεν έχει κουκουλοφόρους.


Ε πληρωμένους έχει παντού αν θέλεις ....................................  :Whistle:

----------


## Jazzer

Κουκουλοφόροι που τρώνε σουβλάκια με παραγγελία από το e-shop παίζει ;  :ROFL:

----------


## kokopete

> Το σουβλατζήδικο της γειτονιάς σου είχε online delivery? Στη Silicon Valley μένεις;


όταν επισκέπτομαι την Σαλονίκη παίρνω (ηλεκτρονικά και με έκπτωση παραπάνω από το τηλέφωνο) απο δώ, δεν με νοιάζει η διαφήμιση αλλά είδα ότι έχεις avatar τον πύργο

http://www.romea3.gr/menu.php

----------


## cool11

Παιδια παρηγγειλα μπαταρια ups στο eshop, και μου ηρθε σε λιγοτερο απο 24ωρες!
Θυμηθηκα τις παλιες καλες μερες!
Και μαλιστα μιλαμε για μπαταρια, οχι για καμια στιβα cd, εννοω δεν ειναι και το πιο ευκολο πραγμα να ειναι στην αποθηκη.

Μου εκανε τρομερη εντυπωση και το ειπα στους υπευθυνους στο καταστημα, και μου ειπαν οτι οντως τελευταια το eshop εχει αρχισει παλι να ορθοποδει καπως, δεδομενης βεβαια και της γενικοτερης κρισης στην αγορα, ωστοσο παει αρκετα καλα.
Οταν παλιοτερα τα πραγματα ηταν χαλια, ηταν ειλικρινεις μαζι μου, μου το λεγαν κι οι ιδιοι.

Εχει παρατηρησει κανεις αλλος βελτιωση στις δοσοληψιες με το eshop?

----------


## dpa2006

με παραγγελιες εντυπου υλικου πάνε καλά.
εχω καιρο να παραγγειλω ηλεκτρονικο υλικό.

----------


## tasulis

Ειχου σηκωσει την μυτη ψιλα. Ξεχασαν πως ξεκινησαν. Απο μονοι τους αλλαζουν την περιοδο εγγυησης σε 1 χρονο, την στιγμη  που η επισημες αντιπροσωπειες δινουν 2 ετη. Χαρακτηρισαν σε εμενα ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΑΙΧΜΗΣ ενα απλο bluetooth headset SE. Εαν ειναι δυνατον ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΙΧΜΗΣ το bluetooth.

----------


## Bananas

Πάντως σαν να πειραν τα πάνω τους. Πριν μερες κανω μια παραγγελια. Μια εργαλειοθήκη . Την επομενη εργάσιμη ήταν ετοιμη.
Χθες το πρωι στις 11 παρήγγειλα ενα κομπρεσσερ αερα αυτοκινήτου. Στις 6 το απογευμα της ίδιας μέρας ειχαν ετοιμη την παραγγελία.

----------


## alexgk

> Πάντως σαν να πειραν τα πάνω τους. Πριν μερες κανω μια παραγγελια. Μια εργαλειοθήκη . Την επομενη εργάσιμη ήταν ετοιμη.
> Χθες το πρωι στις 11 παρήγγειλα ενα κομπρεσσερ αερα αυτοκινήτου. Στις 6 το απογευμα της ίδιας μέρας ειχαν ετοιμη την παραγγελία.


Εδώ νομίζω πως έχασε τη μπάλα το eshop. Από προιόντα για ηλεκτρονικούς υπολογιστές επεκτάθηκε και σε άλλα που δεν έχουν σχέση με την τεχνολογία.

----------


## jap

@Bananas: Αν έχουν στοκ έχουν και το μηχανισμό να εκτελέσουν τις παραγγελίες, αυτό δεν άλλαξε ποτέ. Τα είδη που λες τα είχαν προσφορές και είναι από τους νέους προμηθευτές των εργαλείων, λογικό είναι να τα είχαν σε στοκ αφού τα διαφημίζουν κιόλας ιδιαίτερα. Δεν είναι όμως ενδεικτικά. Το πρόβλημα προέκυψε με μελάνια, γραφικές ύλες και γενικά αναλώσιμα αρχικά και μετά επεκτάθηκε και στα προϊόντα τεχνολογίας που είναι their bread and butter. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν μπορεί κάποιος πλέον να κάνει μια σύνθεση υπολογιστή όπως πραγματικά τη θέλει, αυτή πρέπει να ήταν και η μεγαλύτερη πηγή εσόδων τους. Όπως πρόβλημα είναι και το να έχουν βγει απο τον κατάλογό τους όλες οι μάρκες και να έχουν αντικατασταθεί από τα nilox - κάποιους πελάτες τους βολεύει, κάποιους άλλους τους στρέφει σε άλλα μαγαζιά. Τα εργαλεία είναι νέα προσπάθεια και δεν έχουν ακόμα 'τσακωθεί' με τους συγκεκριμένους προμηθευτές.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Εδώ νομίζω πως έχασε τη μπάλα το eshop. Από προιόντα για ηλεκτρονικούς υπολογιστές επεκτάθηκε και σε άλλα που δεν έχουν σχέση με την τεχνολογία.


Δεν μπορείς να χαρακτηρίσεις την τάση της αγοράς (βλέπε getitnow, plus4u κλπ) αιτία που οδήγησε το eshop στο χάλι του.
Έχει αναλυθεί πολλές φορές το θέμα των δανείων και ρευστότητας, οπότε να μην τα επαναλάβουμε.

----------


## alexgk

> Δεν μπορείς να χαρακτηρίσεις την τάση της αγοράς (βλέπε getitnow, plus4u κλπ) αιτία που οδήγησε το eshop στο χάλι του.
> Έχει αναλυθεί πολλές φορές το θέμα των δανείων και ρευστότητας, οπότε να μην τα επαναλάβουμε.


Το e-shop ξεκίνησε σαν κατάστημα που ασχολείται με τους υπολογιστές και όλοι έτσι το έμαθαν. Για εμένα το άνοιγμα σε εργαλεία, κατσαβίδια κλπ ήτανε μία κίνηση που μόνο σε εγκλωβισμό κεφαλαίου μπορεί να οδηγήσει.

----------


## 29gk

> Το e-shop ξεκίνησε σαν κατάστημα που ασχολείται με τους υπολογιστές και όλοι έτσι το έμαθαν. Για εμένα το άνοιγμα σε εργαλεία, κατσαβίδια κλπ ήτανε μία κίνηση που μόνο σε εγκλωβισμό κεφαλαίου μπορεί να οδηγήσει.


*ΑΝ* εγκλωβιζεις κεφαλαιο καθως καλλιστα μπορεις να χρησιμοποιεις την αποθηκη του προμηθευτη σου και να πληρωνεις μονον τις παραγγελιες και οχι την αγορα στοκ.  :Wink:

----------


## gkamared

To e-shop.gr κλινει εαν αυτη ειναι η αναπτυξη που θελει η Γερμανεια για την Ευρωπη να την βρασω. Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ειναι μονο το e-shop και για το play.com ακουγεται. :Thumb down:

----------


## LEFTKOYL

Καλημέρα σας,

Εδώ και μια μισή εβδομάδα περιμένω μνήμες αντικατάσταση και σήμερα δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου το site τους.
Έχουμε κανένα νεότερο για την κατάσταση της εταιρίας;

----------


## akilleas

> Καλημέρα σας,
> 
> Εδώ και μια μισή εβδομάδα περιμένω μνήμες αντικατάσταση και σήμερα δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου το site τους.
> Έχουμε κανένα νεότερο για την κατάσταση της εταιρίας;


Λογικά δεν θα πρέπει να έχει σχέση το ότι το site είναι down.
Κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον σέρβερ θα έχουν.

----------


## kerneld

Και χτες ήταν μια από τα ίδια.

----------


## petasis

Σήμερα πάντως το site λειτουργεί.

----------


## FSHOPAXD

> Το e-shop ξεκίνησε σαν κατάστημα που ασχολείται με τους υπολογιστές και όλοι έτσι το έμαθαν. Για εμένα το άνοιγμα σε εργαλεία, κατσαβίδια κλπ ήτανε μία κίνηση που μόνο σε εγκλωβισμό κεφαλαίου μπορεί να οδηγήσει.


Το eshop ξεκίνησε ως κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικό που πουλούσε βιβλία και CD , ως ένα ελληνικό amazon.com και μετά επεκτάθηκε στους υπολογιστές και μετά επεκτάθηκε και στα υπόλοιπα.
Από όσο γνωρίζω πάντως δεν εχει αποπληρώσει τίποτα από τα δάνεια του και παραμένει στο άρθρο 99 , αν και αυτό δεν ειναι επ'αόριστω από όσο γνωρίζω, κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να αρχίσει να πληρώνει τα δάνεια του και τους προμηθευτές που σφράγισε επιταγές.

----------


## LEFTKOYL

Αφού δεν πληρώνει τους προμηθευτές του που βρίσκει νέα προϊόντα και πουλάει στην αγορά και με τις ίδιες χαμηλές τιμές;

----------


## pstratos

Γιατί, έχει τίποτα να πουλήσει? Μια μνήνη έψαχνα και από 7 σελίδες "προιόντα" είχε διαθέσιμες 3! Αυτό δεν είναι ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα, ηλεκτρονικός κατάλογος είναι, με τα πράματα που θα μπορούσαν να φέρουν. Προσοχή παραγγέλνουμε μόνο με αντικαταβολή!

----------


## Lagman

Προσωπικά έμεινα ευχαριστημένος απο τις πρόσφατες αγορές μου απο το eshop. Μάλιστα μου έκανε εντύπωση που είχε αρκετό κόσμο το eshop Ζωγράφου γιατί είχα στο νου μου αυτή την είδηση ότι δε πάει καλα κλπ...

----------


## LEFTKOYL

@lagman
Έτυχε, εγώ είχα πάει 3 φορές και ήταν ένα άτομο πάντα.
Άσε που έκλεισαν το μεγάλο κατάστημα του Ζωγράφου και πήγαν σε εκείνη την τρύπα.

----------


## George978

εχω παραγγειλει μελανια (με αμεση διαθεσιμοτητα) εδω και 8 μερες και ακομα να τα τιμολογησουν, αν δεν φυγουν σημερα θα φανε ακυρο

----------


## kerneld

Προσωπικά από την ημέρα που δημοσιεύτηκε η υπαγώγή του στο άρθρο 99 εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο αν δεν κάνω λάθος, έχω ψωνίσει πάνω από 20 φορές όλων των ειδών τα πράγματα: από περιφερειακά, σκληρούς, accessories, εργαλεία, καλώδια, games χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
Όντως έχει κόψει η κίνηση (παραλαμβάνω πάντα από το κατάστημα Χαλανδρίου) και είναι και λιγότεροι υπάλληλοι, και ναι τα περισσότερα δεν είναι πλέον άμεσα διαθέσιμα (όπως άλλωστε σε όλους σχεδόν τους λιανεμπόρους, αλλά συνήθως είναι διαθέσιμα στην κεντρική αποθήκη τους), αλλά μέσες άκρες ο χρόνος για να παραλάβω ήταν 1-2 μέρες. Όσες φορές τις ξεπέρασε ήταν για πράγματα που ούτως ή άλλως είχε σήμανση ότι θα χρειαστούν π.χ. από 7-15 μέρες. 
Κατά τα φαινόμενα  αντέχουν.

----------


## LEFTKOYL

Αντέχουν αλλά τι να πουν και οι προμηθευτές του που δεν πληρώνονται!!!

----------


## Lagman

> @lagman
> Έτυχε, εγώ είχα πάει 3 φορές και ήταν ένα άτομο πάντα.
> Άσε που έκλεισαν το μεγάλο κατάστημα του Ζωγράφου και πήγαν σε εκείνη την τρύπα.


Κόσμο να αγοράζει έβλεπα όχι κόσμο να εργάζεται.

----------


## LEFTKOYL

Χαχα Μην το λες, εγώ για παράδειγμα 3 φορές είχα πάει για να αλλάξω τις χαλασμένες μνήμες!!! Δεν σημαίνει οτι αγόραζα.

----------


## haniabal

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η κίνηση έχει πέσει πολύ.. :Thinking:

----------


## Bananas

Απο τότε μέχρι τώρα έχω κάνει πολλές αγορές απο e-shop. Κάποιες στην ώρα τους και κάποιες αργούσαν υπερβολικά ..... Τι να πω. Το μονο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν είναι το παλιο καλό e-shop που οταν ανέφεραν  παραδοση σε Ψ εργάσιμες μέρες δεν αργούσαν την παραγγελία ούτε μια μέρα.

----------


## np1

> Απο τότε μέχρι τώρα έχω κάνει πολλές αγορές απο e-shop. Κάποιες στην ώρα τους και κάποιες αργούσαν υπερβολικά ..... Τι να πω. Το μονο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν είναι το παλιο καλό e-shop που οταν ανέφεραν  παραδοση σε Ψ εργάσιμες μέρες δεν αργούσαν την παραγγελία ούτε μια μέρα.


Αυτό που μου είπε ένας φίλος είναι ότι αν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο στο Μενίδι, το φέρνουν κανονικά.  Έτσι παρείγγειλα μια ψύκτρα για το CPU και ήρθε στην ώρα της.

----------


## GREGORY

Συμφωνώ, κάποιες εταιρείες, εξακολουθούν να νομίζουν οτι ο κόσμος είναι άσχετος και δεν ξέρει να εκτιμήσει αν ένα προϊόν είναι σαβούρα ή είναι καλό ποιοτικά και εξακολουθούν να διαφημίζουν οτι είναι καλό και οτι μας κάνουν χάρη που μας το δίνουν σ΄αυτή την τιμή, αλλά αφού βρίσκουν τα κάνουν, ας είμαστε περισσότερο απαιτητικοί (με τα λεφτά μας) από τις εταιρείες και περισσότερο προσεκτικοί.




> Και να θες να αγοράσεις, δεν μπορείς. Ελάχιστα πράγματα ειναι διαθέσιμα στο eshop. Ενα τόνερ είχα βάλει παραγγελία, και το έφερε μετά απο 20 μέρες, που φυσικά είχα ήδη αγοράσει. Τώρα έχω ρίξει μια παραγγελία γραφικής ύλης, αξίας 20ευρω!!! έχουν περάσει 10 μέρες, και δεν έχουν έρθει ακόμα.
> Προφανώς, δεν τους πουλάει κανείς!
> Ασε που έχει ξεσκιστεί σε προσφορές σκουπιδιών. Προφανώς ξεμπαζώνει τις αποθήκες, μπας και πάρει κανένα μετρητό!

----------


## ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ

kριμα και φαινοταν πολυ καλη

----------


## 3lbereth

> *Συνελήφθησαν πέντε στελέχη εταιρειών για φοροδιαφυγή με εικονικά τιμολόγια.* 
> 
> Δικογραφία για κακουργηματικής φύσεως φοροδιαφυγή από πέντε εταιρείες με τη μέθοδο της μεταξύ τους διακίνησης εικονικών τιμολογίων σχημάτισε η Υποδιεύθυνση Οικονομικής Αστυνομίας, έπειτα από πολύμηνη έρευνα.
> 
> Συνελήφθησαν τρεις πρόεδροι και διευθύνοντες σύμβουλοι, ένας επιβλέπων λογιστής και ένας διαχειριστής των εταιρειών
> Εκτιμάται ότι πάνω από 5,8 εκατομμύρια ευρώ είναι η συνολική αξία των 115 εικονικών τιμολογίων που διακίνησαν μεταξύ τους.
> 
> Ακόμα, αναζητείται ο 45χρονος πρόεδρος και διευθύνοντας σύμβουλος της μίας εταιρείας…
> 
> ...


6.000.000 ευρώ σε μόλις 20 μήνες! Κι έχουν το θράσος να ζητούν την υπαγωγή τους στο 99.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> 6.000.000 ευρώ σε μόλις 20 μήνες! Κι έχουν το θράσος να ζητούν την υπαγωγή τους στο 99.


Τι λες ρε φίλε!!!
Τόσο απατεώνες τα αφεντικά του e-shop???

----------


## hemlock

> Τι λες ρε φίλε!!!
> Τόσο απατεώνες τα αφεντικά του e-shop???


Με την φόρα που είχε πάρει τότε ,παίζει να είναι και δικές του οι εταιρίες και να τον πιστόλιασε κανένας δικός του...(αν είναι κάποιος απο το ΔΣ του eshop, ο 45χρονος που ψάχνει η ΕΑ)... :Laughing:

----------


## GREGORY

Όσο πιο μεγάλες είναι οι εταιρίες, τόσο πιο αχόρταγες είναι, να πω οτι είχαν και καλές τιμές, κομμάτια να γίνει, έριξαν τα πιο πολλά στον καταναλωτή, ΟΚ, αλλά όσο τρώς τόσο μεγαλώνει το στομάχι και θέλει περισσότερα, έτσι ο κύκλος γίνεται φαύλος, όλοι αυτοί θεωρούν τους εαυτούς τους περισσότερο έξυπνους από τους άλλους.

----------


## Pehlis

ε και τι εγινε? σιγα μη μπει κανένας στη φυλακή...
κ πάλι θα αλωνίζουν ανενόχλητοι

----------


## GREGORY

Καλό είναι να μάθουμε τελικά, όταν αυτό γίνει, θα υπαχθεί στο άρθρο 99; δεν θα υπαχθεί; θα υπάρξουν πρόστιμα; δεν θα υπάρξουν; και μετά βλέπουμε τι συμπεράσματα θα βγάλουμε, αν ασχοληθεί κάποιος και μάθει, ας το ποστάρει.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Μα έχει ηδη υπαχθεί εδώ και 15 μήνες.Νομιζω ότι η μέγιστη διάρκεια υπαγωγής ειναι 2 χρονια.Μετά ή εξυγιαίνεσαι ή κλείνεις (σχεδόν πάντα γίνεται το δεύτερο).Πραγματικά πορώ τί θα γίνει τον Ιούνη του 2013 στο e-shop.

----------


## cool11

Παντως, ολα οσα μαθαινω και παρατηρω σχετικα με το eshop, δεν μου δειχνουν εταιρια που προκειται να κλεισει. Ιδωμεν...

----------


## andreasp

> Παντως, ολα οσα μαθαινω και παρατηρω σχετικα με το eshop, δεν μου δειχνουν εταιρια που προκειται να κλεισει. Ιδωμεν...


Δεν παίζει να μην κλείσει!
Το άρθρο 99 φτιάχτηκε, για να υπάγονται οι ΑΕ, να κάνουν τις αρπαχτές τους, και να την κάνουν για Βραζιλία. Υπάρχει μία εταιρία που να μπήκε στο αρθρο 99 και να μην έκλεισε?
Τώρα που πάνε και κατηγορούμενοι για κακουργήματα? Τελειώσε το θέμα!

----------


## hemlock

> Μα έχει ηδη υπαχθεί εδώ και 15 μήνες.Νομιζω ότι η μέγιστη διάρκεια υπαγωγής ειναι 2 χρονια.Μετά ή εξυγιαίνεσαι ή κλείνεις (σχεδόν πάντα γίνεται το δεύτερο).Πραγματικά πορώ τί θα γίνει τον Ιούνη του 2013 στο e-shop.


Δεν έχει μπει στο άρθρο 99,ακόμα... :Wink:

----------


## cool11

> Δεν έχει μπει στο άρθρο 99,ακόμα...


Αρα, την παλευει ακομη μαλλον...

----------


## hemlock

> Αρα, την παλευει ακομη μαλλον...


Μετά και απο αυτό το σκηνικό ? Μπααααααααααα...Θέμα στιγμών είναι... :Wink:

----------


## Billykid

Ξέρουμε τι λέει ο νόμος (τι λέω και εγώ τώρα) από τη στιγμή που τους μπαγλάρωσαν και δεν έχουν μπει στο άρθρο 99;
Με το που άκουσα στο ράδιο για σύλληψη ιδιοκτήτη ηλεκτρονικού καταστήματος για τους παραπάνω λόγους το μυαλό μου πήγε κατ'ευθείαν στο e-shop  :Whistle: 

Το κατάστημα στα Γιάννενα την τελευταία φορά που πήγα ήταν φουλ στις παραγγελίες,θα μου πεις που να ξέρουν οι περισσότεροι.

----------


## dpa2006

αυτό δηλαδή δεν ισχύει; :Thinking: 
Άρθρο 99 και για το e-Shop
Πηγή:www.capital.gr

----------


## hemlock

> αυτό δηλαδή δεν ισχύει;
> Άρθρο 99 και για το e-Shop
> Πηγή:www.capital.gr


Τρίτη παράγραφος...
«*ζητήσαμε* την υπαγωγή μας στο άρθρο 99 για να μπορέσουμε να ολοκληρώσουμε απρόσκοπτα το πλάνο αναδιάρθρωσής μας χωρίς να πληρώνουμε τόκους για τις παλαιές μας υποχρεώσεις.
Το μόνο που έκανε ήταν να αξιώνει παραιτήσεις (να απολύει και να κλείνει μαγαζιά) απο τους υπαλλήλους του.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> 6.000.000 ευρώ σε μόλις 20 μήνες! Κι έχουν το θράσος να ζητούν την υπαγωγή τους στο 99.


Αυτά είναι...

Τα κέρδη δικά μας, τα χρέη των προμηθευτών και εν τέλει κι εμμέσως των υπολοιπων μη εμπλεκόμενων πολιτών...

----------


## dpa2006

> Τρίτη παράγραφος...
> «*ζητήσαμε* την υπαγωγή μας στο άρθρο 99 για να μπορέσουμε να ολοκληρώσουμε απρόσκοπτα το πλάνο αναδιάρθρωσής μας χωρίς να πληρώνουμε τόκους για τις παλαιές μας υποχρεώσεις.
> Το μόνο που έκανε ήταν να αξιώνει παραιτήσεις (να απολύει και να κλείνει μαγαζιά) απο τους υπαλλήλους του.


ευχαριστώ για την διευκρινηση.

----------


## blinky

> Συνελήφθησαν πέντε στελέχη εταιρειών για φοροδιαφυγή με εικονικά τιμολόγια.
> 
> Δικογραφία για κακουργηματικής φύσεως φοροδιαφυγή από πέντε εταιρείες με τη μέθοδο της μεταξύ τους διακίνησης εικονικών τιμολογίων σχημάτισε η Υποδιεύθυνση Οικονομικής Αστυνομίας, έπειτα από πολύμηνη έρευνα.
> 
> Συνελήφθησαν τρεις πρόεδροι και διευθύνοντες σύμβουλοι, ένας επιβλέπων λογιστής και ένας διαχειριστής των εταιρειών
> Εκτιμάται ότι πάνω από 5,8 εκατομμύρια ευρώ είναι η συνολική αξία των 115 εικονικών τιμολογίων που διακίνησαν μεταξύ τους.
> 
> Ακόμα, αναζητείται ο 45χρονος πρόεδρος και διευθύνοντας σύμβουλος της μίας εταιρείας…
> 
> ...


Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει με ποιόν τρόπο έγινε η κομπίνα;

----------


## 29gk

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει με ποιόν τρόπο έγινε η κομπίνα;


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...AE%CF%82/page2

απο το μηνυμα 30 και κατω...

----------


## blinky

Ευχαριστώ, μόλις το διάβασα και ...διαφωτίστικα!

----------


## cool11

Παρα την υποθεση φοροδιαφυγης που 'τρεχει' αυτες τις μερες με τον επικεφαλης του eshop, δεχονται - διεκπεραιωνουν κανονικα παραγγελιες? Εχω κατα νου να παραγγειλω κατι αυτες τις μερες. Αν καποιος παρηγγειλε κατι αυτη τη βδομαδα που περασε ή ξερει κατι σχετικο, ας πει.

----------


## dpa2006

> Παρα την υποθεση φοροδιαφυγης που 'τρεχει' αυτες τις μερες με τον επικεφαλης του eshop, δεχονται - διεκπεραιωνουν κανονικα παραγγελιες? Εχω κατα νου να παραγγειλω κατι αυτες τις μερες. Αν καποιος παρηγγειλε κατι αυτη τη βδομαδα που περασε ή ξερει κατι σχετικο, ας πει.


την εβδομαδα που μας περασε παραλαβαμε κανονικα,αν θυμαμαι καλα Πεμπτη.
ομως ας μας πει και καποιος αλλος φιλος την εμπειρια του.

----------


## andreasp

Δεν σταματάει να λειτουργεί μία Α.Ε , επειδή έπιασαν έναν μέτοχο , και πρόεδρο για φοροδιαφυγή.
Ούτε καν στο δικαστήριο δεν έχει πάει ακόμα το θέμα.
Φυσικά και θα συνεχίσει να εξυπηρετεί όσο υπάρχει η εταιρία.

----------


## manoulamou

Εστω οτι παραγγειλατε και εκλεισαν, το πολυ πολυ να μην παραλαβετε.
Εαν επειγεσθε τοτε προτιμηστε αλλο μαγαζακι πιο αξιοπιστο!
Το μονο κακο θα ηταν, εαν ειχατε κανει καταθεση στην τραπεζα... :No no: 
Προσωπικα και οσο μου περισσευει συνταξη, 
πληρωνω παντα και παντου με ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΗ!

----------


## Eaglos

Ακομα θυμάμαι την εκπομπή-αφιέρωμα σε ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις.
Στο σκαι ήταν ή κάπου αλλού και είχε μαζί με άλλα και τα παιδιά
του e-shop και τι τιτάνες επιχειρημάτιες είναι και και και λίγο 
μετά σκάει το κανόνι :P

----------


## dpa2006

> Ακομα θυμάμαι την εκπομπή-αφιέρωμα σε ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις.
> Στο σκαι ήταν ή κάπου αλλού και είχε μαζί με άλλα και τα παιδιά
> του e-shop και τι τιτάνες επιχειρημάτιες είναι και και και λίγο 
> μετά σκάει το κανόνι :P


εχεις δικιο,την βρηκα και την ανεβαζω(ηταν στους νεους φακελους του Παπαχελα)
πριν 2-2.5 χρονια περιπου
 e-shop.gr@new folders SKAI TV

----------


## 29gk

Βωβος στο 99 με τους πλειστηριασμους να εχουν ηδη ξεκινησει
SATO στο 99 με καταγγελτικο λογο και μεγαλα παραπονα. Απο αυτα που κανουν μεγαλους ανθρωπους να βαζουν τα κλαματα.
ΦΑΓΕ σε αποχωρηση απο την χωρα για "τεχνικους" αλιμονο λογους
COCA-COLA 3E να πηγαινει με μεγαλη ανεση να παιξει σε αλλη ( χρηματιστηριακη μη φανταστειτε τιποτα τραγικο ) παραλια, αφου εχει αρχισει εδω και καιρο την αποχωρηση και των παραγωγικων μοναδων, αφου ειχε δηλωσει ανοιχτα, ανοιχτοτατα την ισχυρη αντιθεση της για το 23% ΦΠΑ στα αναψυκτικα και αυτο καταρχην.

Κι η λιστα συνεχιζεται.....

----------


## petasis

> Βωβος στο 99 με τους πλειστηριασμους να εχουν ηδη ξεκινησει
> SATO στο 99 με καταγγελτικο λογο και μεγαλα παραπονα. Απο αυτα που κανουν μεγαλους ανθρωπους να βαζουν τα κλαματα.
> ΦΑΓΕ σε αποχωρηση απο την χωρα για "τεχνικους" αλιμονο λογους
> COCA-COLA 3E να πηγαινει με μεγαλη ανεση να παιξει σε αλλη ( χρηματιστηριακη μη φανταστειτε τιποτα τραγικο ) παραλια, αφου εχει αρχισει εδω και καιρο την αποχωρηση και των παραγωγικων μοναδων, αφου ειχε δηλωσει ανοιχτα, ανοιχτοτατα την ισχυρη αντιθεση της για το 23% ΦΠΑ στα αναψυκτικα και αυτο καταρχην.
> 
> Κι η λιστα συνεχιζεται.....


Ανάπτυξη....
(Για άλλες χώρες όμως...  :Razz: )

----------


## famous-walker

Οι περισσότεροι από 'σας δεν έχετε καταλάβει ένα πράγμα ότι ο σκοπός των δοσίλογων κυβερνήσεων της δεξιάς και του πασοκ αυτόν τον σκοπό είχαν, να διαλύσουν την οικονομία της χώρας και να την οδηγήσουν στο ξεπούλημα. Αυτό τους είπαν τα αφεντικά τους, αυτό έπραξαν. Γι' αυτό και διώχνουν τις επιχειρήσεις, κλείσαν τα εργοστάσια πρώτων υλών, όπως της Ζάχαρης για να κάνουμε εισαγωγές και πάει λέγοντας.
Για να μην είμαστε όμως και εκτός θέματος, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι επιχειρήσεις ποτέ δεν πλήρωναν αυτά που τους αναλογούσαν όσον αναφορά τους φόρους, όλο πληρώναν λιγότερα και πάντα με την ανοχή των εκάστοτε δοσίλογων κυβερνήσεων. Ποιος Βωβός και ποια SATO; Πλήρωναν αυτά που τους αναλογούσαν; Όπως και στο e-shop φάγαν τα λεφτά και τα βγάλαν στο εξωτερικό με την ανοχή των κυβερνήσεων.
 Η 3Ε προειδοποίησε για τον ΦΠΑ αλλά δεν την άκουσαν, ήθελα να την διώξουν έμμεσα και αυτήν από την χώρα. Όσο για την ΦΑΓΕ αποτελεί εντελώς διαφορετική περίπτωση και ας πρόσεχε, πάει στο Λουξεμβούργο που δεν έχει καθόλου φορολογία, όπως οι ΝΑΖΙ που βρήκαν καταφύγιο μετά το τέλος του Β' Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου.

----------


## manoulamou

Ειδικα για τον Βωβο
 που τεσσερα κτιρια του στην Κηφισιας φερονται ως μη πληρωνοντα χαρατσι - εετηδε
εχω χυσει μαυρο δακρυ δεκαετιες τωρα, εδω πανω
στο αριστοκρατικο ΒΠ Αμαρουσιον!
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Το άρθρο 99 αφορά κούρεμα χρεών προς προμηθευτές.
Τι σχέση έχει με την φορολογία προς το Δημόσιο που αναφέρετε;

----------


## 29gk

> Το άρθρο 99 αφορά κούρεμα χρεών προς προμηθευτές.
> Τι σχέση έχει με την φορολογία προς το Δημόσιο που αναφέρετε;


Ολα ειναι σχετικα μεταξυ τους. Και πολλες φορες κι αντιφατικα οπως για παραδειγμα τα αισθηματα - πολλων και οχι μονον της manoulas - ειδικα για τον Βωβο. Καθως μπορεις να τον σιχαινεσαι, ομως η χρεωκοπια του επιφερει αλυσιδωτες συνεπειες σε ολα τα οικονομικα μεγεθη αλλα και στις προβλέψεις για το μελλον της χωρας. Και μαλιστα το οχι και τοσο μακρινο μελλον.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Ολα ειναι σχετικα μεταξυ τους. Και πολλες φορες κι αντιφατικα οπως για παραδειγμα τα αισθηματα - πολλων και οχι μονον της manoulas - ειδικα για τον Βωβο. Καθως μπορεις να τον σιχαινεσαι, ομως η χρεωκοπια του επιφερει αλυσιδωτες συνεπειες σε ολα τα οικονομικα μεγεθη αλλα και στις προβλέψεις για το μελλον της χωρας. Και μαλιστα το οχι και τοσο μακρινο μελλον.


Αυτό καταλαβαίνεις από το άρθρο 99;
Ότι όποιος μπαίνει μέσα έχει χρεοκοπήσει;
Έτσι φαίνεται και για το eshop?

----------


## 29gk

> Αυτό καταλαβαίνεις από το άρθρο 99;
> Ότι όποιος μπαίνει μέσα έχει χρεοκοπήσει;
> Έτσι φαίνεται και για το eshop?


Κατσε γιατι το εχασα εντελως. Το αρθρο 99 για εσενα δεν σημαινει χρεωκοπια ; Κι αν οχι, τι σημαινει ;

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


		Εαν καποιος εχων και κατεχων δεν πληρωνει, ουτε καν αυτα που με φωτογραφικες διαταξεις νομων - εγκυκλιων πρεπει, το δικο του χρεος επιβαρυνει ολους εμας τους υπολοιπους.
Δεν εχω  συμπαθειες ή αντιπαθειες προς κεφαλαιοκρατες. Και προ παντος επαψα να οδηγουμαι σε ψευτοδιλημματα περι σωτηριας, αναπτυξης και θεσεων εργασιας!
ΑΠΛΑ βαρεθηκα να με πιανουν κορόιδο και μετα να μου λενε  πως πρεπει εγω να πληρωσω τα κερατιατικα καθως οι αλλοι θησαυριζαν δεκαετιες στην καμπουρα μου με τις πλατες ξεπουλημενων αιρετων αρχοντων...
	

Το αρθρο 99 ελαχιστα μεχρι τωρα φαινεται να ωφελησε την οικονομια και τους μισθωτους, οσο για τους υπαχθεντες επιχειρηματιες εκει σιγα -σιγα θα μαθουμε εαν  απλα το αρθρο απετελεσε μια ακομη οδο διαφυγης των λαμογιων!

ΥΓ
με αφορμη καποια δημοσιευματα, μερικοι εδω μεσα φορτωσαν ενα τεραστιο ποσον στο eshop αλλά ας διαβασουν λιγο προσεκτικοτερα, εμπλεκονται και αλλοι στο colpo grosso!

----------


## yiapap

Ελάχιστοι Βωβοί χρεωκοπούν μαζί με τις επιχειρήσεις τους. Αυτοί που την πληρώνουν είναι οι εργαζόμενοι και οι προμηθευτές τους με αλυσσωτές συνέπειες για την πραγματική οικονομία. Έχει δίκιο ο 29gk.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Κατσε γιατι το εχασα εντελως. Το αρθρο 99 για εσενα δεν σημαινει χρεωκοπια ; Κι αν οχι, τι σημαινει ;


Στην πράξη αποτελεί ετοιμασία επενδυτικού σχεδίου σε συνεργασία με ελεγκτές και τράπεζες προς χρηματοδότηση της εταιρείας που έχει το πρόβλημα, για τουλάχιστον 2 χρόνια.
Και σε ξαναρωτώ, για παράδειγμα το ESHOP σου μοιάζει εδώ και 2 χρόνια για χρεοκοπημένη εταιρεία? Έχει πόσα καταστήματα, πουλάει μέσω ίντερνετ και μάλιστα μεγαλώνει και την γκάμα των προϊόντων σε κάποιες κατηγορίες.
Η κατηγορία για φοροδιαφυγή και οι συλλήψεις δεν έχουν σχέση με τα προηγούμενα.

----------


## yiapap

> Στην πράξη αποτελεί ετοιμασία επενδυτικού σχεδίου σε συνεργασία με ελεγκτές και τράπεζες προς χρηματοδότηση της εταιρείας που έχει το πρόβλημα, για τουλάχιστον 2 χρόνια.
> Και σε ξαναρωτώ, για παράδειγμα το ESHOP σου μοιάζει εδώ και 2 χρόνια για χρεοκοπημένη εταιρεία? Έχει πόσα καταστήματα, πουλάει μέσω ίντερνετ και μάλιστα μεγαλώνει και την γκάμα των προϊόντων σε κάποιες κατηγορίες.
> Η κατηγορία για φοροδιαφυγή και οι συλλήψεις δεν έχουν σχέση με τα προηγούμενα.


Εχουμε κολλήσει στις λέξεις αλλά πέσμου λίγο το Άρθρο 99 ποιανού κώδικα είναι;
Hint

----------


## Bananas

> Στην πράξη αποτελεί ετοιμασία επενδυτικού σχεδίου σε συνεργασία με ελεγκτές και τράπεζες προς χρηματοδότηση της εταιρείας που έχει το πρόβλημα, για τουλάχιστον 2 χρόνια.
> Και σε ξαναρωτώ, για παράδειγμα το ESHOP σου μοιάζει εδώ και 2 χρόνια για χρεοκοπημένη εταιρεία? Έχει πόσα καταστήματα, πουλάει μέσω ίντερνετ και μάλιστα μεγαλώνει και την γκάμα των προϊόντων σε κάποιες κατηγορίες.
> Η κατηγορία για φοροδιαφυγή και οι συλλήψεις δεν έχουν σχέση με τα προηγούμενα.


Έχει δίκιο! Το e-shop δεν ειναι χρεωκοπημένο απλά λόγω μνημονιων και αλλαγών που γίναν αποτομα όσον αφορά φορους πιστολιπτικη ικανοτητα κτλ δημιουργήθηκε πρόβλημα στην εταιρεία . Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα περνάνε τον έναν νόμο μετα τον αλλον μεσα και σε λιγότερο απο μήνα. Στην Γαλλία για παράδειγμα η εφαρμογή ενός νέου νόμου παίρνει 2 χρονια για να προετοιμαστεί ο κοσμος η αγορα κτλ κτλ .

----------


## 29gk

> Στην πράξη αποτελεί ετοιμασία επενδυτικού σχεδίου σε συνεργασία με ελεγκτές και τράπεζες προς χρηματοδότηση της εταιρείας που έχει το πρόβλημα, για τουλάχιστον 2 χρόνια.
> Και σε ξαναρωτώ, για παράδειγμα το ESHOP σου μοιάζει εδώ και 2 χρόνια για χρεοκοπημένη εταιρεία? Έχει πόσα καταστήματα, πουλάει μέσω ίντερνετ και μάλιστα μεγαλώνει και την γκάμα των προϊόντων σε κάποιες κατηγορίες.
> Η κατηγορία για φοροδιαφυγή και οι συλλήψεις δεν έχουν σχέση με τα προηγούμενα.


Εχεις παρει ηδη απαντηση, αλλα να προσθεσω πως αλλη η - καλη - προθεση του νομου και αλλη η εφαρμογη αλα ελληνικα. Και απαντωντας και στο εαν μου φαινεται χρεωκοπημενη, θα απαντησω με ενα σαφως ναι, μιας και η κομπινα με τα τιμολογια και τις αθεμιτες πρακτικες αλλα και τα περιεργα αλισβερισια με τις τραπεζες διατηρουν πολλα μαγαζα ( κι οχι μαγαζια ) που ειναι μαλιστα και κοινα μυστικα στην πιατσα, στην "φορμολη" της καλης βιτρινας. Και φυσικα, την ιδια στιγμη οι υπαλληλοι που καθαριζουν τη βιτρινα δεν πληρωνονται, οι προμηθευτες δεν εξοφλουνται, τα ΦΠΑ οταν δεν "κανονιζονται" δεν πληρωνονται, με τα νοικια υπαρχουν θεματακια κτλ.

Αλλα η εικονα, δεν μπορεις να πεις, εικονα. Η ταμπελα του φυσικου μαγαζιου ειναι στη θεση της και το eshop ανοιχτο 24/7.




> Έχει δίκιο! Το e-shop δεν ειναι χρεωκοπημένο απλά λόγω μνημονιων και αλλαγών που γίναν αποτομα όσον αφορά φορους πιστολιπτικη ικανοτητα κτλ δημιουργήθηκε πρόβλημα στην εταιρεία . Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα περνάνε τον έναν νόμο μετα τον αλλον μεσα και σε λιγότερο απο μήνα. Στην Γαλλία για παράδειγμα η εφαρμογή ενός νέου νόμου παίρνει 2 χρονια για να προετοιμαστεί ο κοσμος η αγορα κτλ κτλ .


Εαν σοβαρολογεις και δεν γραφεις ειρωνικα, να το κοιταξεις. Μπορει να σε οδηγησει σε φουσκα εικονικης πραγματικοτητας.

----------


## nikraven

> Εστω οτι παραγγειλατε και εκλεισαν, το πολυ πολυ να μην παραλαβετε.
> Εαν επειγεσθε τοτε προτιμηστε αλλο μαγαζακι πιο αξιοπιστο!
> Το μονο κακο θα ηταν, εαν ειχατε κανει καταθεση στην τραπεζα...
> Προσωπικα και οσο μου περισσευει συνταξη, 
> *πληρωνω παντα και παντου με ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΗ!*


 :One thumb up: και εγώ το ίδιο μαζι με σένα. :Smile: 






> *Βωβος στο 99 με τους πλειστηριασμους να εχουν ηδη ξεκινησει*
> Κι η λιστα συνεχιζεται.....


σήμερα έπεσε το μάτι μου σε ένα δημοσίευμα ότι δεν έγινε δεκτή η αίτηση υπαγωγής του στο 99άρι.
Και άντε αυτός τα έχει τσεπώσει τα τελευταία χρόνια..εκείνοι οι εργαζόμενοι (όσοι απέμειναν στην εταιρία του)τι φταίνε?

----------


## 29gk

Και μια ειδησουλα, για μια ακομη εταιρεια που δουλευει κανονικα, λειτουργει απροβληματιστα και διακανονιζει μαλιστα οφειλες στο ΙΚΑ με πολυ μεγαλη διαπραγματευτικη ικανοτητα. 




> *«Ντου» ενόπλων αστυνομικών στο ΙΕΚ ΞΥΝΗ για... εξαγωγή χρημάτων στο εξωτερικό!*
> 
> http://newpost.gr/post/160235/ntoy-e...to-eksoteriko/
> 
> Φύλλο και φτερό έχουν κάνει το λογιστήριο των ΙΕΚ Ξυνή 30 (ένοπλοι!) άνδρες της Οικονομικής Αστυνομίας με επικεφαλής τέσσερις εισαγγελείς.
> Οι έλεγχοι γίνονται για πλαστές βεβαιώσεις και οικονομικές- φορολογικές παραβάσεις. Έρευνες γίνονται και κατ' οίκον, διότι υπάρχουν υποψίες για «εξαγωγή» χρήματος στο εξωτερικό.


Να υποθεσω πως και σε αυτη την περιπτωση δεν υπαρχει πραγματικο προβλημα ; Για τον καταναλωτη και πελατη δηλαδη. Πως μπορει καποιος να εξοφλησει ανετα τα διδακτρα των επομενων 6 μηνων για να μαθει μια τεχνη, οπως θα προπληρωσει χρεωνοντας μια πιστωτικη, ενα προιον απο την SATO ή το ESHOP ;

----------


## andreasp

> Βωβος στο 99 με τους πλειστηριασμους να εχουν ηδη ξεκινησει
> SATO στο 99 με καταγγελτικο λογο και μεγαλα παραπονα. Απο αυτα που κανουν μεγαλους ανθρωπους να βαζουν τα κλαματα.
> ΦΑΓΕ σε αποχωρηση απο την χωρα για "τεχνικους" αλιμονο λογους
> COCA-COLA 3E να πηγαινει με μεγαλη ανεση να παιξει σε αλλη ( χρηματιστηριακη μη φανταστειτε τιποτα τραγικο ) παραλια, αφου εχει αρχισει εδω και καιρο την αποχωρηση και των παραγωγικων μοναδων, αφου ειχε δηλωσει ανοιχτα, ανοιχτοτατα την ισχυρη αντιθεση της για το 23% ΦΠΑ στα αναψυκτικα και αυτο καταρχην.
> 
> Κι η λιστα συνεχιζεται.....


Και που να δεις τι έχει να γίνει ακόμα! Τώρα ξεκινάει το "παιχνίδι" !

----------


## gkamared

Εκλησαν η εχουν προβλημα λογω του μνημονιου αυτο το ειπαν ξεκαθαρα οι ανθρωποι οπως ο βουλευτης της Δημοκρατικης Αρειστερας οτι η μηκρες χωρες δεν εχουν το δικαιωμα να ζητουν αλλαγη πολιτικης απο της μεγαλες δειχνει το πραγματικο προβλημα της χωρας σημερα. Ο κοσμος δεν εχει συνελθει ακομα.

----------


## Anasazi

Διαβασα οτι η Coca Cola διεψευσε.

----------


## ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ

Oταν κερδιζαν εκατομυρια .ηταν ολα ωραια

----------


## grayden

> Διαβασα οτι η Coca Cola διεψευσε.


Εγώ πάντως άκουσε χθες (;) σε δελτίο των 8 ολόκληρο ανακοινωθέν από την εταιρία...

----------


## dpa2006

sorry για το offtopic
Coca-Cola Hellenic: Eισαγωγή στην premium κατηγορία του Χρηματιστηρίου του Λονδίνου - παραμένει και στο ΧΑ

----------


## cool11

1,5 χρονο μετα, την πρωτη ειδηση για υπαγωγη του eshop στο αρθρο του νομου περι πτωχευσεων, αν ηταν να εχει πτωχευσει, δεν θα ειχε πτωχευσει?
Μονο εταιρια υπο πτωχευση δεν μου θυμιζει.
Με εξαιρεση καποιες καθυστερησεις σε παραδοσεις, ολα πανω κατω ειναι οπως παλια, νομιζω, με τα καλα τους και τα ασχημα τους(ο καθενας εδω μπορει να πει πολλα).

Μαλλον θα επιβεβαιωθει αυτο που ειχα πει απο περυσι, και μενα μου το ειχαν πει παιδια που δουλευαν σε eshop point που ξεραν προσωπα και πραγματα, οτι η υπαγωγη δεν θα ειναι 'σαν των αλλων', δηλαδη, δεν θα ειναι, με την εννοια οτι θα το παλεψουν να κρατηθει η εταιρια, δεν ειχαν σκοπο να την κλεισουν.
Απλα λογω κακης διαχειρισης και της κρισης, εφτασαν σε δυσκολο σημειο.
Αλλα η πτωχευση δεν ηταν μια συνειδητη επιλογη.

Εγω πιστευω οτι τελικα καταφερενει και στεκεται αρκετα καλα.
Εσεις τι πιστευετε?

----------


## petasis

Ότι το αν θα σταθεί ή όχι, θα φανεί με την πάροδο 2 ετών, όπου η προστασία έναντι των πιστωτών από το άρθρο 99 θα σταματήσει, και οι πιστωτές θα μπορούν να διεκδικήσουν τα χρήματά τους.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> 1,5 χρονο μετα, την πρωτη ειδηση για υπαγωγη του eshop στο αρθρο του νομου περι πτωχευσεων, αν ηταν να εχει πτωχευσει, δεν θα ειχε πτωχευσει?
> Μονο εταιρια υπο πτωχευση δεν μου θυμιζει.
> Με εξαιρεση καποιες καθυστερησεις σε παραδοσεις, ολα πανω κατω ειναι οπως παλια, νομιζω, με τα καλα τους και τα ασχημα τους(ο καθενας εδω μπορει να πει πολλα).
> 
> Μαλλον θα επιβεβαιωθει αυτο που ειχα πει απο περυσι, και μενα μου το ειχαν πει παιδια που δουλευαν σε eshop point που ξεραν προσωπα και πραγματα, οτι η υπαγωγη δεν θα ειναι 'σαν των αλλων', δηλαδη, δεν θα ειναι, με την εννοια οτι θα το παλεψουν να κρατηθει η εταιρια, δεν ειχαν σκοπο να την κλεισουν.
> Απλα λογω κακης διαχειρισης και της κρισης, εφτασαν σε δυσκολο σημειο.
> Αλλα η πτωχευση δεν ηταν μια συνειδητη επιλογη.
> 
> Εγω πιστευω οτι τελικα καταφερενει και στεκεται αρκετα καλα.
> Εσεις τι πιστευετε?


Μάλλον δεν γνωρίζεις τι εστί άρθρο 99.
Καταρχήν δεν μπορούν να μπούνε όλες οι επιχειρήσεις στο άρθρο αυτό. Γίνεται εκδίκαση και μόνο επιχειρήσεις που έχουν σωστό επιχειρηματικό σχέδιο μπορούν να μπούνε στο πρόγραμμα αυτό. Αλλιώς πτωχεύουν αμέσως.
Ο σκοπός μιας επιχείρησης αφού μπει είναι να έρθει σε συνεννόηση με τους πιστωτές για να καταφέρει να μειώσει τα χρέη της και να επιβιώσει.
Δεν είχε νόημα να γίνει όλη αυτή η προσπάθεια αν απλά ήθελαν να την κλείσουν.

----------


## yiapap

> Μάλλον δεν γνωρίζεις τι εστί άρθρο 99.
> Καταρχήν δεν μπορούν να μπούνε όλες οι επιχειρήσεις στο άρθρο αυτό. Γίνεται εκδίκαση και μόνο επιχειρήσεις που έχουν σωστό επιχειρηματικό σχέδιο μπορούν να μπούνε στο πρόγραμμα αυτό. Αλλιώς πτωχεύουν αμέσως.
> Ο σκοπός μιας επιχείρησης αφού μπει είναι να έρθει σε συνεννόηση με τους πιστωτές για να καταφέρει να μειώσει τα χρέη της και να επιβιώσει.
> Δεν είχε νόημα να γίνει όλη αυτή η προσπάθεια αν απλά ήθελαν να την κλείσουν.


Κι όμως. Μια χαρά νόημα έχει αν τα αφεντικά μιας επιχείρισης θέλουν να μαγειρέψουν αριθμούς προς ιδίον όφελος.
(δεν αναφέρομαι στο e-shop προφανώς)

----------


## didicola

"Η ανανέωση δείχνει τα πρώτα θετικά της αποτελέσματα και στα οικονομικά μεγέθη της εταιρείας καθώς το e-shop.gr έχει καταφέρει να ορθοποδήσει, αλλά και να επιστρέψει σε τροχιά ανάπτυξης! Τα στοιχεία του 3ου τριμήνου του 2012 παρουσιάζουν βελτίωση για πρώτη φορά από την έναρξη της κρίσης σε σχέση με το αντίστοιχο τρίμηνο του προηγούμενου έτους."

http://www.e-shop.gr/news_article.phtml?id=106

----------


## spulse

Σε μία μικρή αγορά όπως της Ελλάδας, τα καταστήματα δεν μπορούν να επιβιώσουν με μονοψήφια (και μάλλιστα μικρά) ποσοστά κέρδους. Το e-shop με τις πολύ επιθετικές τιμολογιακά πολιτικές τους, οδήγησε πολλά καταστήματα σε κλείσιμο. Πλήρωσε όμως το τίμημα.

----------


## dpa2006

Ο νόμος της αγοράς και της ζήτησης ή ο νόμος της ζούγκλας πλέον...; :Thinking:

----------


## stelios4711

> Ο νόμος της αγοράς και της ζήτησης ή ο νόμος της ζούγκλας πλέον...;




Off Topic


		Δεν υπάρχει νόμος προσφοράς και ζήτησης αυτό είναι παραμύθι
Αν υπήρχε τέτοιος νόμος, με τη μειωμένη ζήτηση που υπάρχει στην Ελληνική αγορά οι τιμές θα πέφτανε, αντί αυτού οι τιμές γύρω μας όλο και ανεβαίνουν 
Νόμος της ζούγκλας είναι καθώς το μεγαλύτερο/δυνατότερο ζώο - επιχείρηση τρώει πάντα το μικρό 
Οι εταιρίες ξέρουν να ελέγχουν την ζήτηση με διάφορα κόλπα πχ πλημμύρες Ταϊλάνδης , ή προ-παραγγελίες και ουρές στα καταστήματα από την προηγούμενη μέρα , ή λιγοστά προϊόντα στα ράφια παρόλο που σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις υπάρχει απόθεμα 
Θυμάμαι όταν ο Καραμανλής είχε αφαιρέσει το πλαφόν ανώτερης τιμής στα καύσιμα είχε πει ότι η αγορά αυτορρυθμίζεται και είναι στο χέρι μας να μειωθεί η τιμή αν αγοράζουμε από τα φθηνά πρατήρια 
Εκατοντάδες παππούδες τότε έκαναν επιπλέον χιλιόμετρα για να αγοράσουν 0,02€ το λίτρο φτηνότερα 
Παρόλα αυτά όμως τα καύσιμα ποτέ δεν πέσανε συνεχώς ανέβαιναν

----------


## kosnik67

Πάντως μια διαφορά που βλέπω από παλιότερα , είναι ότι παλιά τα πιο πολλά προϊόντα τα είχε είτε άμεσα διαθέσιμα στο εκάστοτε κατάστημα , είτε στις αποθήκες στο Μενίδι.Τώρα τα πιο πολλά γράφουν "Κατόπιν παραγγελίας σε 2-3 εργάσιμες ημέρες"

----------


## blinky

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Δεν υπάρχει νόμος προσφοράς και ζήτησης αυτό είναι παραμύθι
> Αν υπήρχε τέτοιος νόμος, με τη μειωμένη ζήτηση που υπάρχει στην Ελληνική αγορά οι τιμές θα πέφτανε, αντί αυτού οι τιμές γύρω μας όλο και ανεβαίνουν 
> Νόμος της ζούγκλας είναι καθώς το μεγαλύτερο/δυνατότερο ζώο - επιχείρηση τρώει πάντα το μικρό 
> Οι εταιρίες ξέρουν να ελέγχουν την ζήτηση με διάφορα κόλπα πχ πλημμύρες Ταϊλάνδης , ή προ-παραγγελίες και ουρές στα καταστήματα από την προηγούμενη μέρα , ή λιγοστά προϊόντα στα ράφια παρόλο που σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις υπάρχει απόθεμα 
> Θυμάμαι όταν ο Καραμανλής είχε αφαιρέσει το πλαφόν ανώτερης τιμής στα καύσιμα είχε πει ότι η αγορά αυτορρυθμίζεται και είναι στο χέρι μας να μειωθεί η τιμή αν αγοράζουμε από τα φθηνά πρατήρια 
> Εκατοντάδες παππούδες τότε έκαναν επιπλέον χιλιόμετρα για να αγοράσουν 0,02€ το λίτρο φτηνότερα 
> Παρόλα αυτά όμως τα καύσιμα ποτέ δεν πέσανε συνεχώς ανέβαιναν


Καταρχήν σύμφωνα με το νόμο της προσφοράς και της ζήτησης, μειωμένη ζήτηση ανεβάζει τις τιμές και δεν τις κατεβάζει όπως λες.
Κατά δεύτερον: εντάξει να πιστεύει κανείς σε θεωρίες συνωμοσίας αλλά να πιστεύεις ότι δεν έγινε καταστροφή στην Ταϊλάνδη ή να πιστεύεις ότι η καταστροφή ήταν κατευθυνόμενη για να ανέβουν οι τιμές είναι γελοίο.
Τρίτον: στις αγορές όπως και στη ζούγκλα η επιβίωση δεν είναι θέμα μεγέθους, the fittest survives.
Τέταρτον: δεν θυμαμαι να έκανε κάτι ο Καραμανλής αλλά στην αγορά καυσίμων η τιμή'πώλησης είναι το μικρότερο πρόβλημα. Τα φθηνότερα βενζινάδικα είναι αυτά που κλέβουν περισσότερο από τα άλλα.
Πέμπτον και τελευταίο: όποιος νομίζει ότι στην Ελλάδα είναι εύκολο να κάνεις επικερδές εμπόριο ας ανοίξει δικό του μαγαζί.

----------


## np1

> [OFFTOPIC]
> 
> Καταρχήν σύμφωνα με το νόμο της προσφοράς και της ζήτησης, μειωμένη ζήτηση ανεβάζει τις τιμές και δεν τις κατεβάζει όπως λες.


Δείξε μου σε παρακαλώ σε ποιο βιβλίο οικονομικών διάβασες τέτοιο πράγμα...

----------


## blinky

Το έγραψα λάθος; ζητώ συγνώμη...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Price_...city_of_demand
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:P...nd_revenue.svg

----------


## dpa2006

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Δεν υπάρχει νόμος προσφοράς και ζήτησης αυτό είναι παραμύθι
> Αν υπήρχε τέτοιος νόμος, με τη μειωμένη ζήτηση που υπάρχει στην Ελληνική αγορά οι τιμές θα πέφτανε, αντί αυτού οι τιμές γύρω μας όλο και ανεβαίνουν 
> Νόμος της ζούγκλας είναι καθώς το μεγαλύτερο/δυνατότερο ζώο - επιχείρηση τρώει πάντα το μικρό 
> Οι εταιρίες ξέρουν να ελέγχουν την ζήτηση με διάφορα κόλπα πχ πλημμύρες Ταϊλάνδης , ή προ-παραγγελίες και ουρές στα καταστήματα από την προηγούμενη μέρα , ή λιγοστά προϊόντα στα ράφια παρόλο που σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις υπάρχει απόθεμα 
> Θυμάμαι όταν ο Καραμανλής είχε αφαιρέσει το πλαφόν ανώτερης τιμής στα καύσιμα είχε πει ότι η αγορά αυτορρυθμίζεται και είναι στο χέρι μας να μειωθεί η τιμή αν αγοράζουμε από τα φθηνά πρατήρια 
> Εκατοντάδες παππούδες τότε έκαναν επιπλέον χιλιόμετρα για να αγοράσουν 0,02€ το λίτρο φτηνότερα 
> Παρόλα αυτά όμως τα καύσιμα ποτέ δεν πέσανε συνεχώς ανέβαιναν


σωστά,έχεις δίκιο.

----------


## np1

> Το έγραψα λάθος; ζητώ συγνώμη...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Price_...city_of_demand
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:P...nd_revenue.svg


Ο απλος νόμος είναι αυτός εδώ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supply_%26_Demand

----------


## blinky

Άρα συμφωνούμε;

----------


## gkamared

Μια χάρα τα πάνε

----------


## manoulamou

Καποτε ειχαν σχεδον παντα τις χαμηλοτερες τιμες στην αγορα των ηλεκτρονικων υπολογιστων.
Θυμαμαι αγορασα απο το eshop.gr τον δευτερο μου εκτυπωτη  σε τιμη με φπα μικροτερη  απο εκεινη στο Πλαισιο χωρις φπα!
Παραγγελνες Σαββατοβραδο και Τριτη μεσημερι το πολυ ησουν κομπλε...
Τωρα εαν βρεις ετοιμοπαραδοτο μονο στο Μενιδι και οσο για τιμες ειναι ισως οι ακριβοτεροι και παραεισαγωγες χωρις επισημη εγγυηση τα περισσοτερα.

----------


## andreasp

> Καποτε ειχαν σχεδον παντα τις χαμηλοτερες τιμες στην αγορα των ηλεκτρονικων υπολογιστων.
> Θυμαμαι αγορασα απο το eshop.gr τον δευτερο μου εκτυπωτη  σε τιμη με φπα μικροτερη  απο εκεινη στο Πλαισιο χωρις φπα!
> Παραγγελνες Σαββατοβραδο και Τριτη μεσημερι το πολυ ησουν κομπλε...
> Τωρα εαν βρεις ετοιμοπαραδοτο μονο στο Μενιδι και οσο για τιμες ειναι ισως οι ακριβοτεροι και παραεισαγωγες χωρις επισημη εγγυηση τα περισσοτερα.


Εχω χρόνια τώρα που δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σημαίνει "επίσημη εγγύηση"!
Ειδικά αν έχει εγγύηση αντικατάστασης, δεν τίθεται θέμα εγγύησης. Εξάλλου, οι "αντιπροσωπείες" στην Ελλάδα, δεν έχουν δείξει και την καλύτερη διαγωγή.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Εγώ περιμένω να δω τι θα γίνει με την Forthnet.
Χτες βγήκαν οι εργαζόμενοι στον δρόμο γιατί ξαφνικά τους ανακοινώθηκαν τρελές μειώσεις στον μισθό. Ή θα εξαγοραστεί ή την βλέπω στο άρθρο.

----------


## manoulamou

Οι μειωσεις μισθων δεν προερχονται απαραιτητα απο τα προβληματα ρευστοτητας ή την πτωση κερδοφοριας μιας επιχειρησης, τωρα πια που καταργουνται ολα τα εργασιακα δικαιωματα αφορμη γυρευαν καποιοι να κοψουν και τις αποδοχες!
Η "επισημη" εγγυηση  φυσικα δεν αφορα μονο την αντικατασταση, σημαινει πως οσο διαρκει, δεν βαζεις χοντρα λεφτα απ την τσεπη σου εαν χαλασει η συσκευη, για την προθυμια εξυπηρετησης ή την ποιοτητα επισκευης ειναι διαφορετικο ζητημα και ας μην το συνεχισουμε εδω και βγουμε τελειως OFFTOPIC...

----------


## adabter

σκέφτομαι να κάνω κάποιες αγορές αυτή τη περίοδο από το eshop.gr. είναι safe? τι λέτε?
εχω βρει καλές τιμές στο συγκεκριμένο site, γι'αυτό.

----------


## manoulamou

Δεν ειναι... safe εαν καταθεσεις χρηματα σε Τραπεζα και κλεισει το κιτρινο μαγαζακι. 
Με τους αλλους τροπους πληρωμης εφ οσον σε ικανοποιει η τιμη *plus εξοδα* και η δικη τους εγγυηση, το μονο θεμα που ισως εχεις ειναι οι χρονοι παραδοσης: εαν εμφανιζεται αμεσα διαθεσιμο στο Μενιδι κανενα προβλημα.  :Smile:

----------


## cool11

> Εγώ περιμένω να δω τι θα γίνει με την Forthnet.
> Χτες βγήκαν οι εργαζόμενοι στον δρόμο γιατί ξαφνικά τους ανακοινώθηκαν τρελές μειώσεις στον μισθό. Ή θα εξαγοραστεί ή την βλέπω στο άρθρο.


Νομιζω πρεπει να ανοιξουμε ενα τοπικ και για τη forthnet τοτε. 
Δεν παει καλα κι η forthnet?

Τις 'φημολογιες' για αγορα απο την 'τελευταια' και χρεωκοπημενη wind που εχει αλλαξει καμια δεκαρια ιδιοκτητες, δεν τις πιστευω.

----------


## Bananas

> Νομιζω πρεπει να ανοιξουμε ενα τοπικ και για τη forthnet τοτε. 
> Δεν παει καλα κι η forthnet?
> 
> Τις 'φημολογιες' για αγορα απο την 'τελευταια' και χρεωκοπημενη wind που εχει αλλαξει καμια δεκαρια ιδιοκτητες, δεν τις πιστευω.


Έχω την εντύπωση πως πλέον η wind δεν χρωστάει πουθενά...

----------


## adabter

> Δεν ειναι... safe εαν καταθεσεις χρηματα σε Τραπεζα και κλεισει το κιτρινο μαγαζακι. 
> Με τους αλλους τροπους πληρωμης εφ οσον σε ικανοποιει η τιμη *plus εξοδα* και η δικη τους εγγυηση, το μονο θεμα που ισως εχεις ειναι οι χρονοι παραδοσης: εαν εμφανιζεται αμεσα διαθεσιμο στο Μενιδι κανενα προβλημα.


ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου. μάλλον θα πάω για αντικαταβολή.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Νομιζω πρεπει να ανοιξουμε ενα τοπικ και για τη forthnet τοτε. 
> Δεν παει καλα κι η forthnet?
> 
> Τις 'φημολογιες' για αγορα απο την 'τελευταια' και χρεωκοπημενη wind Αν και που εχει αλλαξει καμια δεκαριαα ιδιοκτητες, δεν τις πιστευω.


Αν και είμαστε off topic, σε συμβουλεύω να ενημερώνεσαι καλύτερα από τα διάφορα θέματα του Φόρουμ.
Έχει αναφερθεί δεκάδες φορές ότι η Wind είναι η μόνη που δεν χρωστάει, καθώς σβήστηκαν όλα τα χρέη της μετά την εξαγορά της από τους πιστωτές της.
Οπότε η Forthnet είναι σαφώς σε χειρότερη κατάσταση.

----------


## Lapetr

πέραν από το γεγονός ότι όλα τα δάνεια της είναι διακανονισμένα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί το σουσουρο για τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρία τη στιγμή που τα τόσες άλλες εταιρίες έχουν κάνει μειώσεις εδώ και καιρό και τόσες άλλες όπως καλή ώρα το eshop βαράνε φούντο!

----------


## andreasp

> πέραν από το γεγονός ότι όλα τα δάνεια της είναι διακανονισμένα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί το σουσουρο για τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρία τη στιγμή που τα τόσες άλλες εταιρίες έχουν κάνει μειώσεις εδώ και καιρό και τόσες άλλες όπως καλή ώρα το eshop βαράνε φούντο!


Γιατι απευθύνεσαι σε ενα Forum τεχνολογίας και κομπιουτεράδων που έιχαν σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί. 
Αν πάς στο VW club και πτωχεύει η Καρέντα, το ίδιο σούσουρο θα δείς και εκεί, και εδώ δεν θα το έχουμε καν πάρει χαμπάρι.

----------


## lewton

> Έχω την εντύπωση πως πλέον η wind δεν χρωστάει πουθενά...


Ακριβώς, επειδή έκανε αυτό που έπρεπε να είχε κάνει η Ελλάδα το 2009: κάλεσε τους πιστωτές της και τους είπε "κύριοι την πατήσατε, δεν έχω μια".  :Smile:

----------


## tolisscsd

> Ακριβώς, επειδή έκανε αυτό που έπρεπε να είχε κάνει η Ελλάδα το 2009: κάλεσε τους πιστωτές της και τους είπε "κύριοι την πατήσατε, δεν έχω μια".


Με μία λεπτομέρεια που σου διέφυγε: Οι ομολογιούχοι έγιναν κύριοι της εταιρείας...

----------


## andreasp

> Με μία λεπτομέρεια που σου διέφυγε: Οι ομολογιούχοι έγιναν κύριοι της εταιρείας...


Ακριβώς αυτό που έκανε η Ελλάδα δηλαδή!  :Smile:

----------


## kerneld

> Με μία λεπτομέρεια που σου διέφυγε: Οι ομολογιούχοι έγιναν κύριοι της εταιρείας...


Γιατί αυτό όριζε η ομολογιακή σύμβαση εξ αρχής...

----------


## johnsruro

> ΟΧΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΣΕΙΣ – ΣΤΑΣΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΣΤΗ WIND
> http://pitsirikos.net/2012/11/%CE%BF...3%CF%84%CE%B7/


χαμός παντού!

----------


## tolisscsd

> Γιατί αυτό όριζε η ομολογιακή σύμβαση εξ αρχής...


Καμία σχέση.

Η εταιρεία (δηλαδή, οι μέτοχοι) είχε τότε δύο επιλογές:
1. Χρεοκοπία. Όλα τα assets θα έβγαιναν στο σφυρί και θα αποπληρώνονταν οι πιστωτές της με σειρά προτεραιότητας (προφανώς, τα χρήματα δεν θα έφταναν για όλους).
2. Διαπραγμάτευση με τους ομολογιούχους για την διαγραφή των χρεών, με αντάλλαγμα την παραχώρηση μέρους των μετοχών της εταιρείας προς αυτούς.

Η δεύτερη λύση προκρίθηκε, γιατί πολύ απλά οι ομολογιούχοι στάθμισαν ως πιο συμφέρουσα για εκείνους, την συνέχιση της λειτουργίας της εταιρείας, υπό τον δικό τους έλεγχο. Ο χρόνος φαίνεται ότι τους δικαιώνει.

----------


## lewton

> Με μία λεπτομέρεια που σου διέφυγε: Οι ομολογιούχοι έγιναν κύριοι της εταιρείας...


Ενώ η Ελλάδα διατήρησε την ανεξαρτησία της.  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


_Έχω την υποψία, πως βρισκόμαστε στο στάδιο της αγελάδας.
 Μόλις έχουν δώσει εντολή, στο σπίτι να μπει και η αγελάδα. 
Να ζήσουμε όλη τη δυσφορία για το αν θα πάρουμε τη δόση και πότε. 
Και στο τέλος, όταν όλα τα ζώα θα βγουν από το σπίτι, όταν θα πάρουμε τη δόση, θα νοιώσουμε μια μεγάλη ανακούφιση,
 όχι γιατί άλλαξε το σπίτι, η χώρα, 
αλλά γιατί κάποιοι τεχνητά δημιούργησαν δυσμενείς συνθήκες τις οποίες στη συνέχεια αναίρεσαν._
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## psyxakias

http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...ei-ekatomirion - Συνελήφθη ο πρόεδρος του e-shop.gr, €10Μ χρέη στο δημόσιο.

- - - Updated - - -

Α τώρα είδα ότι συζητείται ήδη:
Συνελήφθη ο πρόεδρος της e-shop για χρέη εκατομμυρίων

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> _Έχω την υποψία, πως βρισκόμαστε στο στάδιο της αγελάδας.
>  Μόλις έχουν δώσει εντολή, στο σπίτι να μπει και η αγελάδα. 
> Να ζήσουμε όλη τη δυσφορία για το αν θα πάρουμε τη δόση και πότε. 
> Και στο τέλος, όταν όλα τα ζώα θα βγουν από το σπίτι, όταν θα πάρουμε τη δόση, θα νοιώσουμε μια μεγάλη ανακούφιση,
>  όχι γιατί άλλαξε το σπίτι, η χώρα, 
> αλλά γιατί κάποιοι τεχνητά δημιούργησαν δυσμενείς συνθήκες τις οποίες στη συνέχεια αναίρεσαν._


Αυτός ο Βαξεβάνης όλο μου κλέβει τις ιδέες και τα παραδείγματα... :Razz: 

Κατα τα άλλα η τακτική είναι πανάρχαια.





> Στο Μαρούσι συνελήφθη από αστυνομικούς του Τμήματος Προστασίας Περιουσιακών Δικαιωμάτων της Διεύθυνσης Ασφάλειας Αττικής, ο 39χρονος Συμεών Μαυροειδής, Πρόεδρος της γνωστής ηλεκτρονικής αλυσίδας e-shop για οφειλές στο Δημόσιο συνολικού ύψους 9.959.583 ευρώ.
> 
> Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι ο εν λόγω συλληφθείς είχε λάβει για την εταιρεία του το βραβείο επιχειρηματικότητας Κούρος 2008, την δε απονομή του βραβείου την είχε κάνει ο τότε υπουργός Οικονομικών κ. Αλογοσκούφης.



Οπου ακούς πολλά βραβεία, κράτα μικρό καλάθι.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Τελικά ρε παιδιά έγινε η υπαγωγη στο άρθρο 99 ή οχι? αυτό ισχύει ?

----------


## Se7ev

> Οπου ακούς πολλά βραβεία, κράτα μικρό καλάθι.


Χαχα, αυτή είναι η Ελλάδα, να την χαιρόμαστε

----------


## gkamared

Τα θελαμε και για ποια χρεη εγινε η συληψη της εφωρειας. Ποσοι θα μπουν μεσα για την εφωρεια αραγε :Question:

----------


## manoulamou

Σημασια δεν εχει μονον η συλληψη και η οποια τελεσιδικη καταδικη
αλλά να γινει και καμια κατασχεσουλα σε περιουσιακα στοιχεια, να μπουν καποια ζεστα λεφτα στα αδειασμενα ταμεια...
 :Whistle: 




εγω παντως ετοιμαζω πυτζαμες και... ξυριστικα!
αχαχαχα

----------


## gkamared

Τι να μπουν εσοδα στα ταμεια φετος επρεπε να στεικουν ραβασακια για της περσινες οφειλες, αντιθετα στελνουν για της φετεινες οφειλες. Περειμενουν ετσει να εισπαρξουν εσοδα 2 χρονια μαζικα και καθε χρονο το ιδιο.

----------


## cool11

Τελικα επιβεβαιθηκα που ειχα πει οτι το eshop θα την γλυτωσει την πτωχευση.
Οπως δειχνουν τα πραγματα, αναλογικα και με την καθιζηση της ελληνικης αγορας, τα παει αρκετα καλα.

----------


## psytransas

> Τελικα επιβεβαιθηκα που ειχα πει οτι το eshop θα την γλυτωσει την πτωχευση.
> Οπως δειχνουν τα πραγματα, αναλογικα και με την καθιζηση της ελληνικης αγορας, τα παει αρκετα καλα.


Συρρικνώθηκε ομως και αρκετα...

----------


## blade_

αντεδρασε αρκετα καλα..δε ξερω τι κανει με τις εγγυησεις και πλεον δεν εχει τιποτα σε στοκ

----------


## cranky

> ... και πλεον δεν εχει τιποτα σε στοκ


Κάποια πράγματα, μάλλον έχει.
Παρήγγειλα δίσκο black 1 Tb, «παράδοση σε 8-15 μέρες», και τον είχα σε τρείς.

----------


## Nikiforos

Το αγαπημένο μου μαγαζι είναι από εκει ψωνίζω αρκετά συχνά μπορώ να πω, με βολεύει και το κατάστημα γιατί περνάω απο εκει για παραλαβές. Δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κανένα πρόβλημα, οτι χρειάστηκε εγγύηση αντικαταστάθηκε πάρα πολυ γρηγορα, πχ με ενα tablet που ετυχε να χαλασει η οθονη, πιστωση και πήρα άλλο καλύτερο σε προσφορά. Μακάρι να ήταν και άλλοι σαν το e-shop.

----------


## alekan

> Κάποια πράγματα, μάλλον έχει.
> Παρήγγειλα δίσκο black 1 Tb, «παράδοση σε 8-15 μέρες», και τον είχα σε τρείς.


Πέτυχες το φόρτωμα της νταλίκας από Πολωνία  :Cool:

----------


## cranky

Μάλλον, το ξεφόρτωμά της, στο Μενίδι.  :Thumbs up:

----------


## ipo

Δυστυχώς το e-shop δεν έχει τη διαθεσιμότητα προϊόντων που είχε παλαιότερα. Όμως συνήθως τηρεί τις ημερομηνίες παραλαβής και φυσικά το άμεσα διαθέσιμο απόθεμα είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερο από το μέσο κατάστημα υπολογιστών. Έχει καλές τιμές, αλλά μέτρια εξυπηρέτηση πελατών. Γενικά το προτιμώ γιατί με βολεύει, αλλά αν βρω αντίστοιχο προϊόν στο Πλαίσιο στην ίδια τιμή, προτιμώ το τελευταίο, διότι η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών (after sales) του Πλαισίου είναι ανώτερη.

Από την άλλη μεριά το Πλαίσιο έχει μικρότερη ποικιλία και κακή αντιστοιχία των υποτιθέμενα διαθέσιμων προϊόντων στην ιστοσελίδα, σε σχέση με αυτά που πραγματικά έχει σε απόθεμα. Παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και σου λένε συστηματικά "το site έχει παλαιότερη/λανθασμένη διαθεσιμότητα". Επίσης, στο Πλαίσιο, για προϊόν που αποστέλλεται σε 3 εργάσιμες, θέλουν 8 εργάσιμες τελικά.

----------


## blade_

κοιτα,ολοι κλεβουν λιγο πολυ.το θεμα ειναι ποιος κλεβει λιγοτερο

----------


## eagle13

> Κάποια πράγματα, μάλλον έχει.
> Παρήγγειλα δίσκο black 1 Tb, «παράδοση σε 8-15 μέρες», και τον είχα σε τρείς.


Εννοείς Western Digital Black ; Τι εγγύηση σου έδωσαν 2 ή 5 χρόνια ;  :Thinking:

----------


## petasis

> Δυστυχώς το e-shop δεν έχει τη διαθεσιμότητα προϊόντων που είχε παλαιότερα. Όμως συνήθως τηρεί τις ημερομηνίες παραλαβής και φυσικά το άμεσα διαθέσιμο απόθεμα είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερο από το μέσο κατάστημα υπολογιστών. Έχει καλές τιμές, αλλά μέτρια εξυπηρέτηση πελατών. Γενικά το προτιμώ γιατί με βολεύει, αλλά αν βρω αντίστοιχο προϊόν στο Πλαίσιο στην ίδια τιμή, το προτιμώ από το τελευταίο, διότι η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών (after sales) είναι ανώτερη.
> 
> Από την άλλη μεριά το Πλαίσιο έχει μικρότερη ποικιλία και κακή αντιστοιχία των υποτιθέμενα διαθέσιμων προϊόντων στην ιστοσελίδα, σε σχέση με αυτά που πραγματικά έχει σε απόθεμα. Παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και σου λένε συστηματικά "το site έχει παλαιότερη/λανθασμένη διαθεσιμότητα". Επίσης, στο Πλαίσιο, για προϊόν που αποστέλλεται σε 3 εργάσιμες, θέλουν 8 εργάσιμες τελικά.


Εγώ δεν έχω παρατηρήσει αυτά που λες για το πλαίσιο. Ότι έχει διαθέσιμο στην ιστοσελίδα, είναι όντως διαθέσιμο στις αποθήκες.
Μάλιστα μου έχει συμβεί να αλλάξει η διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι να πάω στο πλαίσιο, και όντως να έχουν πουλήσει το τελευταίο κομμάτι.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Προσωπικά δεν εμπιστεύομαι εταιρεία όπου όλα τα διευθυντικά στελέχη έχουν συλληφθεί για χρέη, για σημαντικές αγορές.
Κανένα σκουπακι ή τίποτα αναλώσιμα οκ, αλλά για πιο ακριβά πράγματα μόνο από αλλά μαγαζιά.

----------


## grayden

> Προσωπικά δεν εμπιστεύομαι εταιρεία όπου όλα τα διευθυντικά στελέχη έχουν συλληφθεί για χρέη, για σημαντικές αγορές.


Νομίζω ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να εμπιστεύεσαι την ελληνική δικαιοσύνη γιατί αυτά που έκαναν οι του eshop είναι κοινή πρακτική σε πάρα πολλές εταιρίες (απλά δεν παίζουν όλοι με τόσα πολλά μηδενικά).

----------


## techgirl

> Προσωπικά δεν εμπιστεύομαι εταιρεία όπου όλα τα διευθυντικά στελέχη έχουν συλληφθεί για χρέη, για σημαντικές αγορές.
> Κανένα σκουπακι ή τίποτα αναλώσιμα οκ, αλλά για πιο ακριβά πράγματα μόνο από αλλά μαγαζιά.


και εγώ το ίδιο...

----------


## cranky

> Εννοείς Western Digital Black ; Τι εγγύηση σου έδωσαν 2 ή 5 χρόνια ;


Δεν θυμόμουνα καλά, sorry, τον 2 Tb πήρα, που τον ήθελε ο αδερφός μου.
Ναί, κανονικά, πέντε χρόνια.

Η εγγύηση στους bΙack δεν άλλαξε ποτέ.

Στους blue, απο 3 έγινε 2.

----------


## manoulamou

> Προσωπικά δεν εμπιστεύομαι εταιρεία όπου όλα τα διευθυντικά στελέχη έχουν συλληφθεί για χρέη, για σημαντικές αγορές.
> Κανένα σκουπακι ή τίποτα αναλώσιμα οκ, αλλά για πιο ακριβά πράγματα μόνο από αλλά μαγαζιά.


Δηλαδη με εταιριες Βωβου, Λατση κλπ κανενα προβλημα! :Laughing:

----------


## eagle13

> Δεν θυμόμουνα καλά, sorry, τον 2 Tb πήρα, που τον ήθελε ο αδερφός μου.
> Ναί, κανονικά, πέντε χρόνια.
> 
> Η εγγύηση στους bΙack δεν άλλαξε ποτέ.
> 
> Στους blue, απο 3 έγινε 2.


Του γνωστού μου πάντως μου είπαν για τον black ό,τι έχει 2 χρόνια αντί για 5 και πήγε και τον πήρε από αλλού ..........  :Thinking:

----------


## didicola

> Του γνωστού μου πάντως μου είπαν για τον black ό,τι έχει 2 χρόνια αντί για 5 και πήγε και τον πήρε από αλλού ..........


η του εκαναν πλακα η τον ειδαν πολύ γνωστη μαλλον
http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.303051

5 χρονια

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Δηλαδη με εταιριες Βωβου, Λατση κλπ κανενα προβλημα!


Δεν έχω προσωπικά συνεργασία μαζί τους, αλλά εσύ νομίζεις ότι δεν τους αντιμετωπίζουν πλέον με δυσπιστία οι μέλλοντες συνεργάτες τους; Ή νομίζεις ότι όλοι είναι βρώμικοι στην αγορά, οπότε δεν τους νοιάζει;

----------


## cool11

Εχω δωσει αρκετες παραγγελιες τον τελευταιο καιρο, και σε διαφορα αντικειμενα (απο μπαλαντεζες μεχρι βιβλια και φλασακια), κι ολες ερχονται σε λιγοτερο απο 24ωρο!
Παραγγελνω πχ. βραδυ της μιας μερας, και μου ερχεται sms οτι η παραγγελια ειναι στο καταστημα το επομενο πρωι!

----------


## Helene

> Εχω δωσει αρκετες παραγγελιες τον τελευταιο καιρο, και σε διαφορα αντικειμενα (απο μπαλαντεζες μεχρι βιβλια και φλασακια), κι ολες ερχονται σε λιγοτερο απο 24ωρο!
> Παραγγελνω πχ. βραδυ της μιας μερας, και μου ερχεται sms οτι η παραγγελια ειναι στο καταστημα το επομενο πρωι!


Θα συμφωνήσω, είναι πραγματικά ταχύτατοι και εξυπηρετικότατοι!

----------


## Georgios1974

Μήπως σιγά - σιγά να κλείνει το thread? Πλέον είναι απλά τρόπος να μπαίνει ο καθένας και να δυσφημεί με το να κάνει bump και να το κρατάει στη κορυφή. Προσωπικά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από το eshop τη τελευταία διετία όπως και φίλοι μου - έχει τη μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία από όλα τα διαδικτυακά μαγαζιά και πραγματικές προσφορές σε αντίθεση π.χ με Πλαίσιο που το 70% των προιόντων είναι turbo-x. Το thread έχει μείνει σε μία εντελώς διαφορετική εποχή και κατάσταση αν μπει κάποιος και αρχίζει να διαβάζει από την αρχή.

----------


## ks1981

το e-shop είναι αψογο.οποτε το χρειαστηκα για σερβις ηταν αψογοι.πιστευω όμως ότι είναι και θεμα τυχης.

----------


## cool11

> Μήπως σιγά - σιγά να κλείνει το thread? Πλέον είναι απλά τρόπος να μπαίνει ο καθένας και να δυσφημεί με το να κάνει bump και να το κρατάει στη κορυφή. Προσωπικά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από το eshop τη τελευταία διετία όπως και φίλοι μου - έχει τη μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία από όλα τα διαδικτυακά μαγαζιά και πραγματικές προσφορές σε αντίθεση π.χ με Πλαίσιο που το 70% των προιόντων είναι turbo-x. Το thread έχει μείνει σε μία εντελώς διαφορετική εποχή και κατάσταση αν μπει κάποιος και αρχίζει να διαβάζει από την αρχή.


Αν ειναι να κλεισει, να μας ελεγε καποιος, να βρισκαμε, οτι και τυπικα πλεον ξεπερασε τον σκοπελο του αρθρου 99.

----------


## paradox21

> Μήπως σιγά - σιγά να κλείνει το thread? Πλέον είναι απλά τρόπος να μπαίνει ο καθένας και να δυσφημεί με το να κάνει bump και να το κρατάει στη κορυφή. Προσωπικά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από το eshop τη τελευταία διετία όπως και φίλοι μου - έχει τη μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία από όλα τα διαδικτυακά μαγαζιά και πραγματικές προσφορές σε αντίθεση π.χ με Πλαίσιο που το 70% των προιόντων είναι turbo-x. Το thread έχει μείνει σε μία εντελώς διαφορετική εποχή και κατάσταση αν μπει κάποιος και αρχίζει να διαβάζει από την αρχή.


Αν βγήκε από το 99 φυσικά και θα έπρεπε να κλήση το θέμα,εάν όχι, δεν καταλαβαίνω προς τι η βιασύνη.
Το ότι εσύ και οι φίλοι σου είστε ευχαριστημένοι είναι άνευ σημασίας για το 99 και των πιστωτών του E-shop :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Η βασισμενη σε γεγονοτα ενημερωση δεν αποτελει δυσφημιση - συκοφαντια παντως, απ ο,τι ξερω...
 :Whistle:

----------


## eagle13

Μάλλον μαζεύτηκαν πολύ οπαδοί του eshop , στην Ελλάδα οι μεγάλοι δεν πιάνονται , τώρα τα άλλα είναι απλά για να κάνουμε εξάσκηση πληκτρολόγησης ............  :Thinking:

----------


## yiapap

> Αν ειναι να κλεισει, να μας ελεγε καποιος, να βρισκαμε, οτι και τυπικα πλεον ξεπερασε τον σκοπελο του αρθρου 99.


Aυτό. Κυκλοφόρησε μια φήμη-είδηση αλλά τίποτε δεν επιβεβαιώθηκε. Η τελευταία είδηση αφορά τη σύλληψη του προέδρου του e-shop για ΦΠΑ! Άρα πως/γιατί να κλείσει; Άλλωστε εκτός από τους πελάτες που διαμαρτύρονται (δίκαια ή άδικα) υπάρχουν και άλλοι τόσοι που το υποστηρίζουν!

----------


## Se7ev

παιδιά προσοχή με το eshop γιατι έτυχε να πληρώσουμε για καινούργιο και πήραμε μεταχειρισμένο. νομίζω τελευταία έχει πέσει αισθητά η ποιότητα, ίσως λόγω κρίσης...

----------


## tzelen

> Η βασισμενη σε γεγονοτα ενημερωση δεν αποτελει δυσφημιση - συκοφαντια παντως, απ ο,τι ξερω...


 :One thumb up:

----------


## sinclair_ql

Να αναφέρουμε λοιπόν κάποια γεγονότα :
1ο Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά καμία δημόσια αναφορά για την λήξη της υπαγωγής στο άρθρο 99 του e-shop.gr που ειναι μια ανώνυμη εταιρία
2ο Δεν υπάρχει δημοσιευμένος ισολογισμός στο Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο και ΦΕΚ της εταιρίας μετά το 2010 , που είναι η τελευταία δημόσια εταιρική χρήση με ζημιές περίπου 3 εκατ. € , εαν κάποιος βρει νεότερο ισολογισμό κάπου θα ήταν καλό να το μάθουμε...
3ο Το μοναδικό τελευταίο ΦΕΚ 313/16-1-2014 αναφέρει :
Ανακοίνωση καταχώρισης στο Γενικό Εμπορικό Μητρώο στοιχείων της Ανώνυμης Εταιρείας με την επωνυμία «Ε−SHOP GR ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΥ 
ΕΜΠΟΡΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ» και δ.τ. «E−SHOP GR.».
Ο ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΒΙΟΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΕΠΙΜΕΛΗΤΗΡΙΟΥ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
Την 14/10/2013 καταχωρίστηκε στο Γενικό Εμπορικό Μητρώο (Γ.Ε.ΜΗ.), με Κωδικό Αριθμό Καταχώρισης 145931 και στην μερίδα της Ανώνυμης Εταιρεία με την επωνυμία «Ε−SHOP GR ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΥ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ» και δ.τ. «E−SHOP GR.» και αριθμό Γ.Ε.ΜΗ 004020001000, η υπ' αριθμ. 750/2013 απόφαση του Πολυμελούς Πρωτοδικείου Αθηνών Τμήμα Εκούσιας Δικαιοδοσίας, σύμφωνα με την οποία το δικαστήριο:
ΔΙΑΤΑΣΣΕΙ το άνοιγμα της διαδικασίας εξυγίανσης.
ΟΡΙΖΕΙ μεσολαβητή τον Κουμή Γεώργιο του Ιωάννη, κάτοικο Αθηνών, Κόνωνος 116 το όνομα του οποίου περιέχεται στον κατάλογο πραγματογνωμόνων που 
τηρείται στη Γραμματεία του Πρωτοδικείου Αθηνών, ο οποίος έχει ως έργο την επιδίωξη σύναψης συμφωνίας μεταξύ της οφειλέτριας 1ης των κυρίως αιτούντων και εκείνων των πιστωτών, που εκπροσωπούν τουλάχιστον την πλειοψηφία των απαιτήσεων. Ο μεσολαβητής θα δώσει το νόμιμο όρκο ενώπιον του εισηγητή Δικαστή του Δικαστηρίου τούτου ή του νόμιμου αναπληρωτή του εντός προθεσμίας είκοσι (20) ημερών από την επίδοση σε αυτόν αντιγράφου της παρούσας. Στη συνέχεια, αφού λάβει γνώση όλων των εγγράφων της δικογραφίας και τυχόν εγγράφων που του παραδοθούν καθώς και όσα κρίνει σκόπιμα κατά τα οριζόμενα στη διάταξη του άρθρου 102 παρ. 4 ΠτωχΚ, θα γνωμοδοτήσει με έγγραφη και πλήρως αιτιολογημένη γνωμοδότηση του εάν επετεύχθη και με ποιο τρόπο η ως άνω συμφωνία. Τη γνωμοδότηση του αυτή θα καταθέσει ο ίδιος ή με ειδικά εξουσιοδοτημένο προς τούτο πρόσωπο στη Γραμματεία του Δικαστηρίου τούτου, εντός προθεσμίας τεσσάρων (4) μηνών από την επίδοση της παρούσας σε αυτόν.
ΔΙΑΤΑΣΣΕΙ προληπτικά μέτρα υπέρ της 1 ης των αιτούντων καθώς και υπέρ των λοιπών αιτούντων, εκ του νομού ως εγγυητών−συνοφειλετών αυτής, μέχρι 
τη λήξη της διαδικασίας εξυγίανσης και ειδικότερα: 1) την αναστολή των πάσης φύσεως ατομικών διωκτικών μέτρων των εταιρικών πιστωτών κατά της περιουσίας απάντων των αιτούντων, 2) την αναστολή της κήρυξης της αιτούσας εταιρείας σε κατάσταση πτωχεύσεως, 3) την αναστολή λήψης κάθε ασφαλιστικού μέτρου και έκδοσης προσωρινής διαταγής εναντίον απάντων των αιτούντων για κάθε είδους εταιρικής οφειλής, 4) την αναστολή εγγραφής προσημειώσεων σε ακίνητα απάντων και 5) την απαγόρευση αντιλογισμού των τραπεζών σε λογαριασμούς της αιτούσας ανώνυμης εταιρείας.
ΔΙΑΤΑΣΣΕΙ τη δημοσίευση της παρούσας στο Δελτίο Δικαστικών Δημοσιεύσεων του Ταμείου Νομικών.

4ο Είναι γνωστό στην αγορά ότι η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία χρωστάει σε πολλους διανομείς - προμηθευτές εγχώριους σημαντικά ποσά και ότι ουσιαστικά μαζί με όλα τα παρακλάδια της εκτός από ζημιογόνα , εφάρμοζε παράνομες πρακτικές για τις οποίες ήδη είναι στα δικαστήρια ή έχει καταδικαστεί (ΦΠΑ , φοροδιαφυγή)
5ο Πραγματικά με εκπλήσσει πως ακόμη και σήμερα 2014 μπορεί και εμφανίζει εμπορικές δραστηριότητες ! Να υπενθυμίσω τα περυσινά δημοσιεύματα ;

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαινω πώς γίνεται να είναι ακόμα στο άρθρο 99 το e-shop εφοσον πράγματι (?) μπήκε το 2011. Η μεγιστη διαρκεια παραμονής είναι 18 μήνες (ή 24?), οπότε θα έπρεπε να ειχε ήδη βγει και είτε να έκλεινε με εκκαθαριση είτε να ειχε εξυγιανθει. Τί από τα δύο συνέβη τελικά?

----------


## manoulamou

...η προστασία (της επιχείρησης) που επιτυγχάνεται είναι περιορισμένη χρονικά, με απώτατο χρονικό σημείο τα *δύο (2) έτη* από την επικύρωση της συμφωνίας
... 
Μπηκε στην ρυθμιση το Μάη του 2012 οπότε υπαρχει ακομη περιθωριο. :Whistle:

----------


## sinclair_ql

> ...η προστασία (της επιχείρησης) που επιτυγχάνεται είναι περιορισμένη χρονικά, με απώτατο χρονικό σημείο τα *δύο (2) έτη* από την επικύρωση της συμφωνίας
> ... 
> Μπηκε στην ρυθμιση το Μάη του 2012 οπότε υπαρχει ακομη περιθωριο.


Το τελευταίο ΦΕΚ νομίζω ότι είναι ξεκάθαρο, τώρα πλέον πάνε για εκκαθάριση . Σημαντικό επίσης είναι ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια 2011 - 2012 δεν υπάρχει δημοσιευμένος ισολογισμός, κάτι που ειναι υποχρεωτικό για όλους! Άρα τι δεν καταλαβαίνουν κάποιοι που "υποστηρίζουν" την επιχείρηση... πια επιχείρηση;

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> ...η προστασία (της επιχείρησης) που επιτυγχάνεται είναι περιορισμένη χρονικά, με απώτατο χρονικό σημείο τα *δύο (2) έτη* από την επικύρωση της συμφωνίας
> ... 
> Μπηκε στην ρυθμιση το Μάη του 2012 οπότε υπαρχει ακομη περιθωριο.


Α,μάλιστα. Οπότε σε ένα τρίμηνο ή θα κλείσει ή θα εξυγιανθεί. Αναμένωμεν  :Smile: .

----------


## techgirl

> Α,μάλιστα. Οπότε σε ένα τρίμηνο ή θα κλείσει ή θα εξυγιανθεί. Αναμένωμεν .


Και εγω εχω απορία...

----------


## Se7ev

προσωπικά με τα σημάδια που βλέπω, πάει για λουκέτο

----------


## Zus

Κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα με το eshop. Πολλές οι παραγγελίες, και για εμένα αλλά κυρίως για συγγενικά ή φιλικά πρόσωπα που δεν ασχολούνται με το ντερνέτι. Άψογη εξυπηρέτηση, ταχύτατες μεταφορές στην πόλη μου, τις περισσότερες φορές πιο γρήγορα από ότι αναφέρει στην ιστοσελίδα και κάποιες άλλες, μέσα σε λίγες ώρες. 

Ελπίζω να μην κλείσει γιατί η περιφέρεια θα έχει πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Μικρή ποικιλία στα υπόλοιπα ιντερνετικά μαγαζιά, κλέφτες και λωποδύτες οι ντόπιοι καταστηματάρχες.

----------


## grayden

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι θα τις σκαπουλάρει.


ΥΓ: Κάτι μου λέει ότι αν δεν υπήρχε το φαγοπότι από πίσω το eshop όντως θα άξιζε το "Strongest Companies in Greece".

----------


## cool11

> προσωπικά με τα σημάδια που βλέπω, πάει για λουκέτο


Πριν κανα δυο χρονια, που εκανα παραγγελια και περιμενα κανενα μηνα να μου ερθει, το πιστεψα κι εγω.
Τωρα πια που παραγγελνω το βραδυ, και ερχεται sms το πρωι οτι η παραγγελια μου ειναι στο καταστημα, οχι, δεν το πιστευω.
Πιστευ οτι οχι μονο ξεφυγε τον κινδυνο, αλλα θα τα παει και πολυ καλα.
Και εν μεσω κρισης.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ελπίζω να μην κλείσει γιατί η περιφέρεια θα έχει πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Μικρή ποικιλία στα υπόλοιπα ιντερνετικά μαγαζιά, κλέφτες και λωποδύτες οι ντόπιοι καταστηματάρχες.


Μεγαλη αληθεια αυτο.

----------


## blade_

> προσωπικά με τα σημάδια που βλέπω, πάει για λουκέτο


δε βλεπω κανενα προβλημα.ισα ισα που ειναι κ καλυτερα σε σχεση με το παρελθον

----------


## Nikiforos

> δε βλεπω κανενα προβλημα.ισα ισα που ειναι κ καλυτερα σε σχεση με το παρελθον


συμφωνω απολυτως! εγω μονο απο εκει ψωνιζω,ολα καλα και εγγυησεις οταν μου ετυχε κατι κτλ. και οτι δεν εχουν δεν αργουν να το φερουν μια χαρα τα παει! μην ξεχασουμε να αναφερουμε οτι εχει εξαπλωθει και σε πολλες αλλες κατηγοριες πχ εργαλεια, θερμανση κτλ.

----------


## Korakios

Δε νομίζω να αφήσουν να κλείσει ένα τέτοιο κατάστημα. Το "άρμεγμα" είναι καλό ,απλά (υποθετικά πάντα) σαν πίεση τη βλέπω την όλη φάση για την εξόφληση χρωστούμενων... 
Όσο για την εξάπλωση σε άλλες κατηγορίες δε μου λέει κάτι ,περισσότερο ίσως να έγινε για να καλύψει προηγούμενα κενά πίστωσης.Όσα περισσότερα ανοίγματα ,τόση και η χρηματοδότηση.

----------


## eagle13

Αυτό ακριβώς 

*Ανάχαρσις ( 6ος π.Χ. αιών , Σκύθης ηγεμόνας & φιλόσοφος)

Ο νόμος είναι σαν τον ιστό της αράχνης. Οι μικρές μύγες πιάνονται, ενώ οι μεγάλες σχίζουν το δίχτυ και φεύγουν.*

Το θέμα είναι πως θα γίνεις η μεγάλη μύγα ............  :Thinking:

----------


## Se7ev

> Αυτό ακριβώς 
> 
> *Ανάχαρσις ( 6ος π.Χ. αιών , Σκύθης ηγεμόνας & φιλόσοφος)
> 
> Ο νόμος είναι σαν τον ιστό της αράχνης. Οι μικρές μύγες πιάνονται, ενώ οι μεγάλες σχίζουν το δίχτυ και φεύγουν.*
> 
> Το θέμα είναι πως θα γίνεις η μεγάλη μύγα ............


Μόνο αν δηλώσεις υποταγή στο πολιτικό σύστημα

----------


## grayden

> Μόνο αν δηλώσεις υποταγή στο πολιτικό σύστημα


Νομίζω ότι οι καλοί λογιστές είναι υπεραρκετοί.

----------


## sinclair_ql

> Α,μάλιστα. Οπότε σε ένα τρίμηνο ή θα κλείσει ή θα εξυγιανθεί. Αναμένωμεν .


Οι δικές μου τελευταίες πληροφορίες λένε ότι ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΗΚΕ ΣΤΟ ΑΡΘΡΟ 99 και άρα ....

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Μα έτσι είχε διαρρευσει ...

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Οι δικές μου τελευταίες πληροφορίες λένε ότι ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΗΚΕ ΣΤΟ ΑΡΘΡΟ 99 και άρα ....


Τι θα πει τελευταία;
Στο άρθρο ή μπαίνεις ή όχι.
Και όλοι έχουμε μάθει ότι είχε μπει.

----------


## blade_

Να ζητήσει το adslgr επίσημη απάντηση από το κατάστημα, προς ενημέρωση των μελών του!

----------


## yiapap

> Τι θα πει τελευταία;
> Στο άρθρο ή μπαίνεις ή όχι.
> Και όλοι έχουμε μάθει ότι είχε μπει.


Το ενδιαφέρον είναι πως όλες οι ειδήσεις αφορούν την αίτηση υπαγωγής στο Άρθρο 99 που έγινε τον Ιανουάριο του 2011. Η απόφαση για το αν τελικά θα υπαγόταν θα παίρνονταν τον Οκτώβριο του 2011 αλλά δε βρήκα κάποια σχετική είδηση...  :Thinking:

----------


## techgirl

> Το ενδιαφέρον είναι πως όλες οι ειδήσεις αφορούν την αίτηση υπαγωγής στο Άρθρο 99 που έγινε τον Ιανουάριο του 2011. Η απόφαση για το αν τελικά θα υπαγόταν θα παίρνονταν τον Οκτώβριο του 2011 αλλά δε βρήκα κάποια σχετική είδηση...


Πολυ μυστήριο, και εγω δεν βρίσκω κάτι ???

----------


## Zus

Τι είναι μερικά χρονάκια off-topic  :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> Τι είναι μερικά χρονάκια off-topic


Πρώτη φορά θα 'ναι; Η τελευταία;  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## petasis

Ποιο είναι το μυστήριο; Απλά δεν ασχολούνται τα μέσα. Μερικές πληροφορίες έχει εδώ (στο τέλος):

http://computersgr.wordpress.com/201...1%CF%85%CF%81/

Το e-shop είναι στο άρθρο 99.

----------


## yiapap

> Ποιο είναι το μυστήριο; Απλά δεν ασχολούνται τα μέσα. Μερικές πληροφορίες έχει εδώ (στο τέλος):
> 
> http://computersgr.wordpress.com/201...1%CF%85%CF%81/
> 
> Το e-shop είναι στο άρθρο 99.


Kαι σε αυτό μιλάει για τα προσωρινά μέτρα:
_Τον Μάιο ελήφθησαν τα προσωρινά μέτρα και η αλυσίδα ειδών πληροφορικής δεν πληρώνει τόκους και παλαιές υποχρεώσεις, παρά μόνο τρέχουσες, δηλαδή προμηθευτές προϊόντων και μισθούς._
_Ουσιαστικά, οι αποζημιώσεις προέρχονται από τη μη καταβολή των τόκων, ήτοι 2.000.000 ευρώ ετησίως, έπειτα από την προσωρινή υπαγωγή στο άρθρο 99._
Τα προσωρινά μέτρα ισχύουν έως ότου αποφασιστεί η υπαγωγή ή μη στο Άρθρο 99. Αυτό έγινε (?) τον Οκτώβριο. Για αυτό, ούτε το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο λέει κάτι. Εκτός αν είναι δεδομένο πως εφόσον δοθεί η προσωρινή υπαγωγή δίδεται και η "μόνιμη" (διετής).

----------


## blade_

ε αντε ντε..καντε την κινηση..

----------


## petasis

> Kαι σε αυτό μιλάει για τα προσωρινά μέτρα:
> _Τον Μάιο ελήφθησαν τα προσωρινά μέτρα και η αλυσίδα ειδών πληροφορικής δεν πληρώνει τόκους και παλαιές υποχρεώσεις, παρά μόνο τρέχουσες, δηλαδή προμηθευτές προϊόντων και μισθούς._
> _Ουσιαστικά, οι αποζημιώσεις προέρχονται από τη μη καταβολή των τόκων, ήτοι 2.000.000 ευρώ ετησίως, έπειτα από την προσωρινή υπαγωγή στο άρθρο 99._
> Τα προσωρινά μέτρα ισχύουν έως ότου αποφασιστεί η υπαγωγή ή μη στο Άρθρο 99. Αυτό έγινε (?) τον Οκτώβριο. Για αυτό, ούτε το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο λέει κάτι. Εκτός αν είναι δεδομένο πως εφόσον δοθεί η προσωρινή υπαγωγή δίδεται και η "μόνιμη" (διετής).


Δεν το είδες μέχρι τέλους το άρθρο; Μέχρι και το σχετικό λίνκ έχει:

https://www.businessregistry.gr/uplo...-13.1.2014.pdf

Αυτό είναι το άρθρο 99.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

H συμφωνία αφορά προστασία για 2 χρόνια.
Εφόσον η εταιρεία πάει καλά και έγινε συμφωνία με τους πιστωτές της , δεν βλέπω κάποιο λόγο να μην συνεχίσει κανονικά την πορεία της.

----------


## petasis

Νομίζω ότι είναι όλα πρόσφατα. Τώρα αρχίζει η 2ετη περίοδο. Μάλλον πήρε καιρό να εκδικαστεί η αίτηση υπαγωγής.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Μίλησα με άτομα από κατάστημα.
Σε λίγο τελειώνει η 2ετή περίοδος. Δεν γίνεται να περιμένει μια εταιρεία να μπει στην προστασία 2 χρόνια, για να κάτσει μετά μέσα σε προστασία άλλα 2.

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν το είδες μέχρι τέλους το άρθρο; Μέχρι και το σχετικό λίνκ έχει:
> 
> https://www.businessregistry.gr/uplo...-13.1.2014.pdf
> 
> Αυτό είναι το άρθρο 99.


Δεν το πρόσεξα, ευχαριστώ. Τα δύο χρόνια μετράνε από τις 14/10/2013;

----------


## petasis

> Μίλησα με άτομα από κατάστημα.
> Σε λίγο τελειώνει η 2ετή περίοδος. Δεν γίνεται να περιμένει μια εταιρεία να μπει στην προστασία 2 χρόνια, για να κάτσει μετά μέσα σε προστασία άλλα 2.


Υπάρχει κάποια απόφαση που να λέει ότι μπήκε στο άρθρο 99; Νομίζω ότι αυτή η δικάσιμος έγινε τον Οκτώβριο του 2013, δεν έχω βρει κάτι άλλο.
Έχω καταλάβει ότι τώρα ξεκινούν τα 2 χρόνια, και τα προηγούμενα 2 κύλισαν περιμένοντας την εισαγωγή στο άρθρο.
Βέβαια, νομικός δεν είμαι, ότι διαβάζω αναφέρω...




> Δεν το πρόσεξα, ευχαριστώ. Τα δύο χρόνια μετράνε από τις 14/10/2013;


Έτσι νομίζω...

----------


## nnn

> Στο Πολυμελές Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών συζητήθηκε, χθες, η αίτηση επικύρωσης της συμφωνίας εξυγίανσης της e-shop που το 2011 είχε υποβάλει αίτηση υπαγωγής στο άρθρο 99 του Πτωχευτικού Δικαίου.
> 
> Ωστόσο, όπως αναφέρουν οι πληροφορίες, οι πιστωτές παρενέβησαν στη διαδικασία, καθώς το αναθεωρημένο επιχειρηματικό σχέδιο που υπέβαλε η εταιρεία δεν συνοδευόταν από έκθεση ορκωτών λογιστών, όπως προβλέπεται από το νόμο.
> 
> 
> Πηγή:www.capital.gr


......

----------


## yiapap

3 χρόνια μετά συζητείται... η επικύρωση της συμφωνάς υπαγωγής στο Άρθρο 99; 
Άρα δεν ξεκίνησε ΚΑΝ να μετράει η διετία;;;

Αθανατή Ελλάδα. Αθάνατο Νομικό Σύστημα.

<edit>
"Πστ πιστωτή... δεν μπήκαν ρε συ ορκωτοί λογιστές.... όπως έπρεπε.... δεν παρεμβαίνεις στη διαδικασία;"
....
"Και μετά την παρέμβαση η νέα ακρόαση ορίζεται για τις 31 Φεβρουαρίου 2029"
....

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Και τρία χρόνια τώρα πώς προστατεύεται από τους πιστωτες της η εταιρεία ???

----------


## nnn

Δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν, πάντως στις παραγγελίες είναι εξυπηρετικότατοι και γρήγοροι, παράγγειλα την Δευτέρα μια οθόνη με διαθεσιμότητα 4-7 εργασίμων και σήμερα ήρθε.

----------


## cranky

> ... παράγγειλα την Δευτέρα μια οθόνη με διαθεσιμότητα 4-7 εργασίμων και σήμερα ήρθε.


Επιβεβαιώνω.
Μου έχει τύχει 3-4 φορές, τον τελευταίο χρόνο.

----------


## f15

Γενικά πάντως στην Ελλάδα όλα είναι δυνατά !!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Zus

Και εμένα μου συμβαίνει... Παίζει και να το κάνουν επίτηδες αυτό με τη διαθεσιμότητα, για να λέμε κοίταξε πόσο γρήγοροι είναι...

----------


## cranky

Για όποιο λόγο και να το κάνουν, εμένα με βολεύει.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Καλά κι εγώ παίρνω πάρα πολλά πράγματα για μένα (όταν πηγαίνω στην Ελλάδα) και την οικογένειά μου από το e-shop γιατι με συμφέρει πολύ, αλλά αυτό δεν εξηγει πώς τα'χουν βγαλει περα εδώ και ~3 χρόνια.

----------


## Eaglos

Γενικά όσο πιο πολλά χρωστάς τόσο πιο δύσκολο είναι να σου κάνουν κάτι.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Από λαμπτήρες, σκουπακια και ότι άλλο ψιλοπραγματα έχω αγοράσει τον τελευταίο χρόνο, την επόμενη της παραγγελίας τα πράγματα είναι έέτοιμα για παραλαβή.
Που να μην ήταν και στο άρθρο δηλαδή.

----------


## cool11

Δεν μου χει ξανατυχει, αλλά εκφράζω το θαυμασμό μου!
Ειχα παραγγειλει πριν καιρό ένα εξάρτημα/αναλώσιμο, που κόστιζε και αρκετά.
Έτυχε να αργήσει λίγο η συγκεκριμενη παραγγελία, αλλά εγω στο μεσοδιάστημα ανακάλυψα ότι τελικα το μηχανημα για το οποιο προοριζα το αναλωσιμο, εχει γενικοτερο προβλημα. 
Οποτε δεν θα λυνονταν το προβλημα, και αναλωσιμο να αλλαζα.

Ειχα την ιδεα, χωρις να ειμαι και βεβαιος οτι γινεται, μηπως προλαβαινα να ακυρωσω την παραγγελια, αφου θα μου ηταν αχρηστη τελικα.
Τηλεφωνησα, και μου το εκαναν!!!
Και μαλιστα, το δεμα ηταν καθοδον για το καταστημα, δηλαδη ειχε δρομολογηθει η παραγγελια κι ειχε προχωρησει.
Ευτυχως ξεμπερδεψα αψογα, και δεν ξερω αν αυτο το κανουν κι αλλα καταστηματα, δηλαδη να ακυρωνεις παραγγελια ετσι απλα, ή αν σου λενε 'το παρήγγειλε, θα το αγοράσεις'. Βεβαια τους ειπα οτι ειμαι πελατης πολλα χρονια, εχω κανει απειρες παραγγελιες και αυτο φαινεται, δεν το λεω ετσι.
Οπως και να χει ομως, εγω το βρισκω εξαισιο ότι με εξυπηρέτησαν και με διευκολυναν.
Αψογοι.
 :Smile:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Δεν μου χει ξανατυχει, αλλά εκφράζω το θαυμασμό μου!
> Ειχα παραγγειλει πριν καιρό ένα εξάρτημα/αναλώσιμο, που κόστιζε και αρκετά.
> Έτυχε να αργήσει λίγο η συγκεκριμενη παραγγελία, αλλά εγω στο μεσοδιάστημα ανακάλυψα ότι τελικα το μηχανημα για το οποιο προοριζα το αναλωσιμο, εχει γενικοτερο προβλημα. 
> Οποτε δεν θα λυνονταν το προβλημα, και αναλωσιμο να αλλαζα.
> 
> Ειχα την ιδεα, χωρις να ειμαι και βεβαιος οτι γινεται, μηπως προλαβαινα να ακυρωσω την παραγγελια, αφου θα μου ηταν αχρηστη τελικα.
> Τηλεφωνησα, και μου το εκαναν!!!
> Και μαλιστα, το δεμα ηταν καθοδον για το καταστημα, δηλαδη ειχε δρομολογηθει η παραγγελια κι ειχε προχωρησει.
> Ευτυχως ξεμπερδεψα αψογα, και δεν ξερω αν αυτο το κανουν κι αλλα καταστηματα, δηλαδη να ακυρωνεις παραγγελια ετσι απλα, ή αν σου λενε 'το παρήγγειλε, θα το αγοράσεις'. Βεβαια τους ειπα οτι ειμαι πελατης πολλα χρονια, εχω κανει απειρες παραγγελιες και αυτο φαινεται, δεν το λεω ετσι.
> ...


 Είχες πληρώσει πριν ακυρώσεις; Και σου επέστρεψαν τα χρήματα;
Αλλιώς για τι πράγμα δηλώνεις θαυμασμό;

Παραγγελίες χωρίς πληρωμή και φυσικά ακυρώσεις γίνονται συνέχεια και είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα.

----------


## cool11

Οχι, θα πληρωνα κατα την παραλαβη στο καταστημα.

Δηλαδη σε ολα τα καταστηματα, αν δεν παραλαβεις, μπορεις να ακυρωσεις παραγγελια, ακομη και λιγο πριν στην παραδώσουν;

----------


## yiapap

Εντός 15 ημέρων για τις παραγγελίες από αποσταση μπορείς να ακυρώσεις, ναι.

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Οχι, θα πληρωνα κατα την παραλαβη στο καταστημα.
> 
> Δηλαδη σε ολα τα καταστηματα, αν δεν παραλαβεις, μπορεις να ακυρωσεις παραγγελια, ακομη και λιγο πριν στην παραδώσουν;


Εχεις περιθωριο 7 ημερες για να παραλαβεις την παραγγελια σου απο το καταστημα. Τουλαχιστον ετσι μου ειχαν πει πριν μερικους μηνες...

----------


## Tiven

> Δηλαδη σε ολα τα καταστηματα, αν δεν παραλαβεις, μπορεις να ακυρωσεις παραγγελια, ακομη και λιγο πριν στην παραδώσουν;


Αν δεν τους πληρώσεις ειδικά δεν νομίζω να σου αρνηθούν  :Razz:

----------


## daywalker06

καλά μην το λες, υπάρχουν και άτομα που έλκουν το στραβό  :ROFL:

----------


## cool11

> Αν δεν τους πληρώσεις ειδικά δεν νομίζω να σου αρνηθούν


Να σου πω, δεν το ειχα σκεφτει ποτε ετσι.
Νομιζα οτι απορρέει μια δεσμευση απο την παραγγελία, να πας να το παρεις. Αφου ομως λετε υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα ακυρωσης, ή στην τελικη που λες κι εσυ, δεν πας να το παρεις, οκ, ειναι εναλλακτικες κι αυτες.

----------


## ipo

Καλό όμως είναι να μην κάνουμε κατάχρηση του δικαιώματος υπαναχώρησης. Να είμαστε προσεκτικοί στις παραγγελίες μας.

----------


## psytransas

> Να σου πω, δεν το ειχα σκεφτει ποτε ετσι.
> Νομιζα οτι απορρέει μια δεσμευση απο την παραγγελία, να πας να το παρεις. Αφου ομως λετε υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα ακυρωσης, ή στην τελικη που λες κι εσυ, δεν πας να το παρεις, οκ, ειναι εναλλακτικες κι αυτες.


Και στο καταστημα να ερθει παλι δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενος να παραλαβεις. Απλα το στελνουν πισω στα κεντρικα. 

Τωρα αμα το κανεις συστημα.. :Razz:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Και 15 μέρες μετά την αγορά,.έχεις δικαίωμα επιστροφής.

----------


## psyxakias

> Να σου πω, δεν το ειχα σκεφτει ποτε ετσι.
> Νομιζα οτι απορρέει μια δεσμευση απο την παραγγελία, να πας να το παρεις.





> Καλό όμως είναι να μην κάνουμε κατάχρηση του δικαιώματος υπαναχώρησης. Να είμαστε προσεκτικοί στις παραγγελίες μας.


Χωρίς καμία πρόθεση ειρωνείας, μου ήρθε στο μυαλό η σκηνή σε δικαστήριο λόγω μη παραλαβής παραγγελίας:

- Ναι κύριε πρόεδρε, κατανοώ τους λόγους που κινήθηκε δικαστικά το κατάστημα κατά ιδιώτη επειδή δε πήγα να παραλάβω 2-3 μελάνια εκτυπωτή αλλά τι να έκανα αφού ανακάλυψα ότι δε μου έκανε το προϊόν; Για αυτό ζήτησα ακύρωση πριν παραλάβω/πληρώσω αλλά δυστυχώς η παραγγελία ήταν καθ'οδόν στο κατάστημα.
- Πρέπει να είμαστε πιο προσεκτικοί στις παραγγελίες μας. 50k ευρώ πρόστιμο και 6 μήνες φυλάκιση μη εξαγοράσιμη, επόμενος...

 :Razz:

----------


## psytransas

> - Πρέπει να είμαστε πιο προσεκτικοί στις παραγγελίες μας. 50k ευρώ πρόστιμο και 6 μήνες φυλάκιση μη εξαγοράσιμη, επόμενος...


Και μαλλον αυτες θα ηταν και οι τελευταιες του λεξεις.. :Razz:

----------


## 29gk

Τα περισσοτερα παντως μαγαζια που ξερω, εχουν ενεργη και μια "Μαυρη Λιστα".

----------


## nnn

> Τα περισσοτερα παντως μαγαζια που ξερω, εχουν ενεργη και μια "Μαυρη Λιστα".


Κακών πελατών ?

----------


## daywalker06

Εξου και το όνομα, Black List

----------


## 29gk

> Κακών πελατών ?


Κακων ή καλυτερα κακοβουλων θα ελεγα και λιγοτερο πελατων. Εξαλλου πολλες πλατφορμες eshop, εχουν αντιστοιχα addons ειτε αποκλεισμου ολοκληρων χωρων ( αλλο ζητημα αυτο ) ειτε και διαχειρισης με καποια μορφη της λιστας των πελατων ή των επισκεπτων τους.

----------


## Tiven

Δηλαδή κάνει κάποιος παραγγελία και θα τον πάρουν τηλέφωνο να του πουν "ξέρετε δεν σας αφήνουμε να παραγγείλετε από εδώ" ;

Αυτό νομίζω είναι παράνομο.

----------


## 29gk

Δεν προκειται περι αρνησης πωλησης και ουτε και για οτιδηποτε παρανομο. Απλα και πολυ λογικα, εαν ενα καταστημα δεχεται μια παραγγελια απο εναν πελατη, ο οποιος και στις δυο προηγουμενες που εκανε, την μια δεν παρελαβε με τη δικαιολογια οτι ελειπε και την δευτερη επειδη αλλαξε γνωμη, πολυ πιθανον να ζητησει καταθεση σε τραπεζα ή πληρωμη με καρτα και να αρνηθει να αποστειλει με αντικαταβολη. 

Ενα πολυ απλο παραδειγμα. Οπως δηλαδη εσυ λες "εγω ειμαι πελατης στο ταδε μαγαζι και τους εχω δωσει τοσα χρηματα αυτα τα χρονια" και εξεταζεις το ιστορικο των συναλλαγων σου εκει, ετσι και το μαγαζι εχει εικονα για τον πελατη και τον αξιολογει αναλογα. Σε εναν καλο πελατη δηλαδη, θα προσφερει τα παντα και καθε ευκολια αλλα κανεις δεν ανοιξε επιχειρηση για να κανει ο καθε ενας κακοβουλος χομπιστας την πλακα του, κοστιζοντας χρημα και εργατοωρες. Στα "πλαισια του νομου και επειδη ειναι δικαιωμα του" ταχα.

----------


## jap

Στο e-shop συγκεκριμένα έχω ακυρώσει αρκετές φορές παραγγελίες, αφού μέρες μετά την παραγγελία δεν τηρούσαν τα χρονοδιαγράμματα για τις διαθεσιμότητες. Τα τελευταία χρόνια, όσο ισχύει το καθεστώς που συζητιέται σε αυτό το νήμα, ψωνίζω μόνο από τα άμεσα διαθέσιμα.

Σε πολλά καταστήματα, αν διαβάσετε στα ψιλά γράμματα, λένε πως για ορισμένα είδη δεν στέλνουν αντικαταβολή και ότι ενδέχεται να ζητήσουν προκαταβολή για κάποιο ποσό και άνω. Είναι και το ebw που ορισμένα είδη (ό,τι βάζει κατά παραγγελία ίσως) δεν στέλνει καθόλου με αντικαταβολή. Έχει να κάνει και με το ότι εδώ δεν έχουμε συνηθίσει σε restocking fees.

Τέλος πάντων, προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα να μην έχω αυτό το δικαίωμα και να μου προσφέρουν χαμηλότερες τιμές από ένα άλλο κατάστημα που το προσφέρει, ή να συνοδεύεται από ένα τσουχτερό restocking fee, αλλιώς θα έπρεπε συνεχώς να τσακωνόμαστε για ανοιγμένες συσκευασίες κ.λπ.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Το να μην παραλάβει ο πελάτης, είναι μέσα στο παιχνίδι.
Πχ σε παραγγελίες του Public, στο λένε από την αρχή ότι αν δεν παραλάβεις σε 5 μέρες, ακυρώνεται η παραγγελία.
Απλά πράγματα.

----------


## 29gk

> Το να μην παραλάβει ο πελάτης, είναι μέσα στο παιχνίδι.
> Πχ σε παραγγελίες του Public, στο λένε από την αρχή ότι αν δεν παραλάβεις σε 5 μέρες, ακυρώνεται η παραγγελία.
> Απλά πράγματα.


Δεν το λες ολοκληρο ομως. Αν ενας πελατης παραγγελνει 2 και 3 φορες προιοντα των 100 και 200 ευρω, με αποστολη αντικαταβολης μεσω ταχυδρομειου και 600 χλμ μακρια απο την εδρα της επιχειρησης και τποτε δεν παραλαμβανει, ακομα κι αν το πακετο του τον αναμενει για 10 και 15 ημερες στο ταχυδρομειο, τι λες μπαινει σε black list ή δεν μπαινει ;

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν το λες ολοκληρο ομως. Αν ενας πελατης παραγγελνει 2 και 3 φορες προιοντα των 100 και 200 ευρω, με αποστολη αντικαταβολης μεσω ταχυδρομειου και 600 χλμ μακρια απο την εδρα της επιχειρησης και τποτε δεν παραλαμβανει, ακομα κι αν το πακετο του τον αναμενει για 10 και 15 ημερες στο ταχυδρομειο, τι λες μπαινει σε black list ή δεν μπαινει ;


Ή αν παραγγείλει κάτι μη μαζικό που δεν είναι σε στοκ και πρέπει να το παραγγείλει το κατάστημα.

----------


## nnn

> Ή αν παραγγείλει κάτι μη μαζικό που δεν είναι σε στοκ και πρέπει να το παραγγείλει το κατάστημα.


Αυτό είναι πιο κακόβουλο ακόμα, από πλευράς πελάτη.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Πάντως το topic ξεπέρασε την 3ετια σε χρόνο ζωής  :Twisted Evil: .

----------


## blade_

> Καλό όμως είναι να μην κάνουμε κατάχρηση του δικαιώματος υπαναχώρησης. Να είμαστε προσεκτικοί στις παραγγελίες μας.


αυτο ακριβως.πολλες εταιρειες εχουν μπει μεσα ειτε με μεταφορικα,ειτε απλα αναλωνουν ασκοπα αρκετες εργατοωρες για παραγγελιες που εγιναν ασκοπα

----------


## 29gk

....και δυστηχώς ακομα περισσοτεροι, θεωρουν οτι σε αυτη τη ζωη εχουν μονον δικαιωματα και ποτε καμια υποχρεωση. Η δε εννοια "συμβολαιο" τους ειναι παντελως αγνωστη. Γενικα παντως περνουμε πολυ αυκολα απο το ενα ακρο στο αλλο, και σιγουρα η ελλειψη παιδειας - και καταναλωτικης - ειναι ολοφανερη.

----------


## cool11

Οταν κανω μια παραγγελια τηλεφωνικα, υπαρχει καποιος τροπος μηπως, να μου δωσουν καποιον αριθμο (παραγγελιας ή οτι αλλο σχετικο), και να παρακολουθω καπως την πορεία της παραγγελιας;

----------


## alekan

Ναι, ζήτησέ τους τον αριθμό παραγγελίας, και μετά το κοιτάζεις εδώ

----------


## cool11

> Ναι, ζήτησέ τους τον αριθμό παραγγελίας, και μετά το κοιτάζεις εδώ


Thanks.
Διατηρω ακομη τον 'παλιο' τροπο τηλεφωνικης παραγγελιας, ειδικα για το eshop (ενω κανω εντελως ηλεκτρονικες συναλλαγες σε amazon, ebay και αλλου).
Δεν ξερω, εχει καποιο πλεονεκτημα, πχ καλυτερη ενημερωση για το διαθεσιμο στοκ του προϊοντος, οταν κανεις παραγγελια τηλεφωνικα, 
ή καλύτερη μαλλον η ηλεκτρονικη παραγγελια;

----------


## alekan

Όχι, έχεις δίκιο, η εικόνα για διαθεσιμότητες κλπ είναι καλύτερη όταν μιλάς με πωλητή στο τηλέφωνο (αν τον ρωτήσεις σχετικα φυσικά)

----------


## ipo

> Thanks.
> Διατηρω ακομη τον 'παλιο' τροπο τηλεφωνικης παραγγελιας, ειδικα για το eshop (ενω κανω εντελως ηλεκτρονικες συναλλαγες σε amazon, ebay και αλλου).
> Δεν ξερω, εχει καποιο πλεονεκτημα, πχ καλυτερη ενημερωση για το διαθεσιμο στοκ του προϊοντος, οταν κανεις παραγγελια τηλεφωνικα, 
> ή καλύτερη μαλλον η ηλεκτρονικη παραγγελια;


Ομοίως, προτιμώ συνήθως τηλεφωνικές παραγγελίες από το eshop. Μέσω web μερικές φορές δεν είναι σωστές οι διαθεσιμότητες προϊόντων, όπως ομολογούν οι πωλητές του καταστήματος, ενώ η διεκπεραίωση της τηλφωνικής παραγγελίας γίνεται ταχύτερα.

Η αλήθεια είναι όμως ότι το ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας έχει φοβερή σχεδίαση (σημείο αναφοράς κατά τη γνώμη μου) και βρίσκω συνήθως πιο βολικές τις ηλεκτρονικές παραγγελίες. Αν δεν είχαν τα παραπάνω μειονεκτήματα, θα τις προτιμούσα σχεδόν πάντα.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Παραγγέλνω μόνο ηλεκτρονικά και από το eshop και ο,τι πράγματα έχω πάρει τους τελευταίους μήνες με ένδειξη σε στοκ (γύρω στα 5,6 διαφορετικά πράγματα), όλα τα παρέλαβα 2,3 μέρες μετά από το κατάστημα της επιλογής μου.

----------


## psytransas

Ειτε τηλεφωνικα ειτε ηλεκτρονικα ειναι το ιδιο, αφου και ο υπαλληλος ηλεκτρονικα θα την υποβαλλει την παραγγελια στο συστημα..

----------


## yiapap

> Ειτε τηλεφωνικα ειτε ηλεκτρονικα ειναι το ιδιο, αφου και ο υπαλληλος ηλεκτρονικα θα την υποβαλλει την παραγγελια στο συστημα..


Υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο το online σύστημα που βλέπει ο υπάλληλος να είναι διαφορετικό από το web interface που βλέπει ο πελάτης και ενημερώνεται 1-2 φορές την ημέρα.  :Wink:

----------


## alekan

> Υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο το online σύστημα που βλέπει ο υπάλληλος να είναι διαφορετικό από το web interface που βλέπει ο πελάτης και ενημερώνεται 1-2 φορές την ημέρα.


Δεν είναι ενδεχόμενο, έτσι είναι.

----------


## ipo

Επιπλέον, ο υπάλληλος στο τηλέφωνο προωθεί άμεσα την παραγγελία, ενώ για παραγγελίες μέσω web θα πρέπει να περιμένεις μερικές ώρες για να γίνει ο έλεγχος και η προώθηση της παραγγελίας στο στάδιο της συσκευασίας.

Έχω κάνει πολλές παραγγελίες στο e-shop (τηλεφωνικώς και διαδικτυακά) και έχω δει τη διαφορά. Μάλιστα δύο φορές που είχα πρόβλημα με λανθασμένη διαθεσιμότητα μέσω web, οι υπάλληλοι μου είπαν ότι είναι καλύτερο να παραγγέλνω τηλεφωνικώς.


Γενικά από το presales είμαι ευχαριστημένος, απλά υπάρχουν περιθώρια βελτίωσης. Στο after sales χρειάζεται να δώσουν περισσότερη σημασία. Όταν με ρωτάει κάποιος από ποιο μεγάλο κατάστημα να ψωνίσει, τον απευθύνω στο e-shop αν τον ενδιαφέρει το presales και στο Πλαίσιο αν τον ενδιαφέρει το after sales.

----------


## sdikr

> Επιπλέον, ο υπάλληλος στο τηλέφωνο προωθεί άμεσα την παραγγελία, ενώ για παραγγελίες μέσω web θα πρέπει να περιμένεις μερικές ώρες για να γίνει ο έλεγχος και η προώθηση της παραγγελίας στο στάδιο της συσκευασίας.
> 
> Έχω κάνει πολλές παραγγελίες στο e-shop (τηλεφωνικώς και διαδικτυακά) και έχω δει τη διαφορά. Μάλιστα δύο φορές που είχα πρόβλημα με λανθασμένη διαθεσιμότητα μέσω web, οι υπάλληλοι μου είπαν ότι είναι καλύτερο να παραγγέλνω τηλεφωνικώς.
> 
> 
> Γενικά από το presales είμαι ευχαριστημένος, απλά υπάρχουν περιθώρια βελτίωσης. Στο after sales χρειάζεται να δώσουν περισσότερη σημασία. Όταν με ρωτάει κάποιος από ποιο μεγάλο κατάστημα να ψωνίσει, τον απευθύνω στο e-shop αν τον ενδιαφέρει το presales και στο Πλαίσιο αν τον ενδιαφέρει το after sales.


Και τι προτείνεις σε αυτούς που θέλεις να βοηθήσεις;   :Razz:

----------


## hemlock

> Επιπλέον, ο υπάλληλος στο τηλέφωνο προωθεί άμεσα την παραγγελία, ενώ για παραγγελίες μέσω web θα πρέπει να περιμένεις μερικές ώρες για να γίνει ο έλεγχος και η προώθηση της παραγγελίας στο στάδιο της συσκευασίας.
> 
> Έχω κάνει πολλές παραγγελίες στο e-shop (τηλεφωνικώς και διαδικτυακά) και έχω δει τη διαφορά. Μάλιστα δύο φορές που είχα πρόβλημα με λανθασμένη διαθεσιμότητα μέσω web, οι υπάλληλοι μου είπαν ότι είναι καλύτερο να παραγγέλνω τηλεφωνικώς.
> 
> 
> Γενικά από το presales είμαι ευχαριστημένος, απλά υπάρχουν περιθώρια βελτίωσης. Στο after sales χρειάζεται να δώσουν περισσότερη σημασία. Όταν με ρωτάει κάποιος από ποιο μεγάλο κατάστημα να ψωνίσει, τον απευθύνω στο e-shop αν τον ενδιαφέρει το presales και στο Πλαίσιο αν τον ενδιαφέρει το after sales.


Το ίδιο σύστημα έχουν και τα δύο "πόστα" (θα υπάρχει υπάλληλος που θα τα σκανάρει κάθε στιγμή και θα τα ομαδοποιεί τα προϊόντα)...Το θέμα για την ταχύτητα είναι απο που θα ξεκινήσει το προϊόν (πχ Μενίδι--> Λάρισα/σπίτι σου κλπ ή Μενίδι-->Μενίδι) απο την στιγμή που υπάρχει απόθεμα.

----------


## johnporto

To e-shop μέχρι στιγμής σε εμένα μου φαίνεται πολυ καλό. Έχω κάνει 2 παραγγελίες με παραλαβή απο Κατάστημα στην Θεσσαλονίκη στην Χαριλάου. Ήρθαν μέσα σε 3 μέρες οι παραγγελίες και οι υπάλληλοι ευγενέστατοι στο υποκατάστημα εκείνο. Μόνο που αυτό για την παραγγελία μέσω ίντερνετ που λέτε , έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο. Δεν είχαν αλλάξει την διαθεσιμότητα και περίμενα μία μέρα να τους έρθει το συγκεκριμένο προιόν. Κατα τα άλλα πολύ ευχαριστημένος , πολλά προιόντα , ωραίο design έχει και η ιστοσελίδα τους. Κανένα πρόβλημα δεν έχω. Καταπληκτικοί !!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## cool11

Αυτα που λενε παντως 'ενημερωστε μας για προϊοντα που δεν τα εχουμε και θα θελατε να βρειτε στο καταστημα μας', και στελνεις mail, ειναι παπατζιλίκια.
Οπως και οτι ακουνε με προσοχη και απαντανε σε ολους. Ψευτιες.
Εχω στειλει πολλα mail ολα τα χρονια, ειναι ζητημα αν μου απαντησαν μια φορα.
Τους ελεγα εντωμεταξυ για υπολογιστικα προϊοντα, όχι τιποτε ασχετα.
Δεν μπαινουν καν στον κοπο να απαντησουν.
Πειτε ρε σεις, δεν το φερνω το ταδε προϊον, ή οτιδηποτε.
Το να μην απαντας στο πελατη, οταν μαλιστα αναγραφεις οτι απαντας σε ολους, ή ότι ζητειστε μας τι θελετε να βρειτε, ειναι* απαράδεκτο.*

----------


## hemlock

> Αυτα που λενε παντως 'ενημερωστε μας για προϊοντα που δεν τα εχουμε και θα θελατε να βρειτε στο καταστημα μας', και στελνεις mail, ειναι παπατζιλίκια.
> Οπως και οτι ακουνε με προσοχη και απαντανε σε ολους. Ψευτιες.
> Εχω στειλει πολλα mail ολα τα χρονια, ειναι ζητημα αν μου απαντησαν μια φορα.
> Τους ελεγα εντωμεταξυ για υπολογιστικα προϊοντα, όχι τιποτε ασχετα.
> Δεν μπαινουν καν στον κοπο να απαντησουν.
> Πειτε ρε σεις, δεν το φερνω το ταδε προϊον, ή οτιδηποτε.
> Το να μην απαντας στο πελατη, οταν μαλιστα αναγραφεις οτι απαντας σε ολους, ή ότι ζητειστε μας τι θελετε να βρειτε, ειναι* απαράδεκτο.*


Λογικό είναι...Η ερώτηση θα έπρεπε να ήταν πχ τι θέλετε να σας φέρουμε απο τον κατάλογο των Μακεδονικών Περιφερειακών,απο την Zegetron etc. :Razz:

----------


## cool11

Ποιο ειναι το λογικο; Το να ζητουν την επικοινωνια των πελατων, να εχουν feedback, και να μην απαντανε;

----------


## Zus

Εδώ δεν κατάφερε να ικανοποιήσει τις απαιτήσεις σου κοτζαμάν amazon, το eshop θα στις ικανοποιούσε?  :Razz:

----------


## cool11

Πιο πολυ ειμαι ευχαριστημενος απο eshop, παρα απο amazon!
Αλλα τα στραβα θα τα λεω, οπου κι αν συμβουν!

----------


## hemlock

> Ποιο ειναι το λογικο; Το να ζητουν την επικοινωνια των πελατων, να εχουν feedback, και να μην απαντανε;


To να ζητάς,το να έχεις απαιτήσεις αντικειμένων που ΔΕΝ έχουν οι συνήθεις προμηθευτές τους.

----------


## cool11

> To να ζητάς,το να έχεις απαιτήσεις αντικειμένων που ΔΕΝ έχουν οι συνήθεις προμηθευτές τους.


Καμια σχεση.
Πουλανε ups και δεν πουλανε την ανταλλακτικη μπαταρια.
Οταν πουλανε απο τοστιερες μεχρι ξυριστικες gillete και πριόνια, ειναι δυνατον να μην εχουν την ανταλλακτικη μπαταρια για το ups που πουλανε;
Ποιοι συνηθεις προμηθευτες κλπ
Απλα δεν απαντάνε.

----------


## psytransas

> Πιο πολυ ειμαι ευχαριστημενος απο eshop, παρα απο amazon!


Κι εγω το ιδιο φιλε. Για λογους χρεωσης/δεσμευσης ποσου.

----------


## cool11

> Κι εγω το ιδιο φιλε. Για λογος χρεωσης/δεσμευσης ποσου.


Τελικα ειμαστε πολλοι! 
Κι αμα παθεις, δεν το ξεχνας μετά!

----------


## Πάνος21

Προσωπικά όταν παράγγειλα απο το eshop πριν κανα μήνα τρία πολύπριζα προστασίας apc, η παραγγελία μου ήταν έτοιμη σε δύο μέρες και ήταν άκρως εξυπηρετικοί. Να τα λέμε και τα καλά.

----------


## Tiven

Η ίδρυση του PC1 να φανταστώ πως δεν είχε σχέση με τα προβλήματα του e-shop τότε, έτσι;  :Whistle:

----------


## cool11

Ποτε δεν πολυκαταλαβα τι ρολο 'βαραει' το pc1 και το plus4u.

----------


## ipo

Υποθέτω ότι ήταν τρόποι για να αξιοποιήσει την οικονομία κλίμακας που είχε πετύχει και τις χαμηλές τιμές χονδρικής, ανταγωνιζόμενο καταστήματα στο skroutz. Παράλληλα διατηρούσε υψηλότερες τιμές στο αρχικό κατάστημα, αξιοποιώντας την πελατεία που είχε αποκτήσει.

----------


## 29gk

Μετεφερε κι ενδεχομενως ζημιες και κερδη, περα δωθε, ανακατευε και τα πραγματα φορολογικα, νομιμοτατα εννοειται, κι ειχε ακομα καλυτερα τελικα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Και φέρνει και ωραία πράγματα.
Πήρα προχτές για δώρο ένα gadget που συνδυάζει power bank/usb reader/wireless copy/wifi repeater.

----------


## cool11

Εκει παντως που το eshop ειναι *εντελως μη ανταγωνιστικο*, ειναι στα κινητα.
Μιλαμε, για τιμες, 100 ευρω ακριβοτερα απο τα σκρουτζομαγαζα.
Βεβαια αν τους ρωτησεις, θα σου πουνε οτι φερνουν ....'ελληνικης αντιπροσωπειας'!
Ελεος ομως, δεν ειμαστε στο 1980.
Εδω μιλαμε για παγκοσμιες εγγυησεις, global συσκευες, τι θα πει 'ελλ.αντιπροσωπειας';
Μην τρελαθουμε δηλαδη.
Ας κανουν κι αυτοι παραεισαγωγη αν θελουν να ειναι ανταγωνιστικοι στα κινητα.
Με 100 ευρω ακριβοτερα σε κινητο, ποιος τρελος θα παει να αγορασει;

----------


## yiapap

> Εδω μιλαμε για παγκοσμιες εγγυησεις, global συσκευες, τι θα πει 'ελλ.αντιπροσωπειας';


Όταν/αν αποκτήσει πρόβλημα μια συσκευή σου θα καταλάβεις.

----------


## cool11

> Όταν/αν αποκτήσει πρόβλημα μια συσκευή σου θα καταλάβεις.


Μονο την rainbow πριν μια δεκαετια ηξερα να κανει 'κολπα' οταν δεν ειχες αγορασει το mac σου απο ελλαδα.
Μη μου πει οτι αν αγορασω το κινητο μου στην αγγλια, οτι στην ελλαδα θα με ταλαιπωρησουν επειδη δεν το αγορασα απο ελληνικο μαγαζι!

----------


## yiapap

> Μονο την rainbow πριν μια δεκαετια ηξερα να κανει 'κολπα' οταν δεν ειχες αγορασει το mac σου απο ελλαδα.
> Μη μου πει οτι αν αγορασω το κινητο μου στην αγγλια, οτι στην ελλαδα θα με ταλαιπωρησουν επειδη δεν το αγορασα απο ελληνικο μαγαζι!


Μιλάς για ΑΛΛΟ πράγμα τώρα.
Εκτός αν νομίζεις ότι οι παραεισαγωγές των φθηνών καταστημάτων είναι συσκευες που ήρθαν από Αγγλία.

----------


## cool11

> Μιλάς για ΑΛΛΟ πράγμα τώρα.
> Εκτός αν νομίζεις ότι οι παραεισαγωγές των φθηνών καταστημάτων είναι συσκευες που ήρθαν από Αγγλία.


Δεν μπορω να ξερω ΟΛΕΣ τις χωρες. Ξερω ομως οτι πολλα ειναι πχ απο Ρουμανια, που ειναι χωρα ΕΕ.

----------


## sdikr

> Μονο την rainbow πριν μια δεκαετια ηξερα να κανει 'κολπα' οταν δεν ειχες αγορασει το mac σου απο ελλαδα.
> Μη μου πει οτι αν αγορασω το κινητο μου στην αγγλια, οτι στην ελλαδα θα με ταλαιπωρησουν επειδη δεν το αγορασα απο ελληνικο μαγαζι!


Εγγύηση θα έχεις,  απλά θα το στείλεις στο eshop με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται, στην επισήμη αντιπροσωπεία δεν σε ξέρουν 
Αν το αγοράσεις απο Αγγλία, θα πρέπει να το επιστρέψεις και στην Αγγλία

----------


## cool11

> Εγγύηση θα έχεις,  απλά θα το στείλεις στο eshop με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται, στην επισήμη αντιπροσωπεία δεν σε ξέρουν 
> Αν το αγοράσεις απο Αγγλία, θα πρέπει να το επιστρέψεις και στην Αγγλία


Θα αρνηθει να μου το φτιαξει ή θα με 'τσεκουρωσει' η ελλ. αντιπροσωπεια αν το παω για service? (κατσε να στειλω mail στα κεντρικα της εταιρίας μετά...)
Αν το εχω αγορασει απο ελλαδα, θα εχω προνομιακή μεταχειριση; (μπα, τετοιες ευαισθησιες! εδω ψαχνουν αρνια για αρμεγμα, οχι για προνομια!)

(θα ακουσω πολλα ακομη...)

----------


## sdikr

> Θα αρνηθει να μου το φτιαξει ή θα με 'τσεκουρωσει' η ελλ. αντιπροσωπεια αν το παω για service? (κατσε να στειλω mail στα κεντρικα της εταιρίας μετά...)
> Αν το εχω αγορασει απο ελλαδα, θα εχω προνομιακή μεταχειριση; (μπα, τετοιες ευαισθησιες! εδω ψαχνουν αρνια για αρμεγμα, οχι για προνομια!)
> 
> (θα ακουσω πολλα ακομη...)


Καλά με λίγη κλάψα η εταιρία θα σε καλύψει,  αλλά θα χρειαστεί να κλάφτείς, σε μερικούς δεν αρέσει

----------


## djuan1988

Ποιος σου τα έχει πει αυτά; 

Με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις (πχ 32 GB Nexus 5),  όλες οι εταιρείες δίνουν πανευρωπαϊκή εγγύηση.

----------


## yiapap

> Ποιος σου τα έχει πει αυτά; 
> 
> Με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις (πχ 32 GB Nexus 5),  όλες οι εταιρείες δίνουν πανευρωπαϊκή εγγύηση.


Και ξαναρωτάω. Ποιος σου είπε ότι η συσκευή που θα πάρεις από το olaftina.ph είναι από Ευρώπη;

----------


## Sovjohn

Στην περίπτωση laptop Toshiba πάντως, που πρόσεξε, αγόρασε κανονικότατα φίλος πέρσι από ξένο κατάστημα (expansys νομίζω), στην ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία δέχτηκαν, θεωρητικά, το laptop με την ευρωπαική εγγύηση, αλλά του το είπαν ανοιχτά ότι επειδή είναι μη ελληνικό, δεν έπρεπε να τους το πάει καν κτλ.

Και τελικά μετά από ένα απίστευτο συνοθύλευμα πραγμάτων (η αντιπροσωπεία "για εκδίκηση" του έδινε το laptop πίσω λέγοντας ότι το επισκεύασε, χωρίς να το κάνει, το κράταγε άπειρες μέρες χωρίς δικαιολογία ή ενημέρωση, ήθελε να τον χρεώσει για πράγματα που δεν έπρεπε να χρεωθούν, και πάει λέγοντας), για το οποίο σε πληροφορώ ότι έστειλε, με δική μου παραίνεση, γράμμα και όχι e-mail στην Toshiba Ευρώπης αλλά και στην διεύθυνση εξυπηρέτησης πελατών στην Ιαπωνία...

...Δεν έγινε τίποτα. Απολύτως τίποτα. Τελικά πούλησε το εν λόγω laptop σε κάποιον "τυχερό" που θα απολάμβανε αυτό το "εξαιρετικό service" και πήρε άλλη μάρκα...

----------


## Zus

> Και ξαναρωτάω. Ποιος σου είπε ότι η συσκευή που θα πάρεις από το olaftina.ph είναι από Ευρώπη;


Εμένα πάντως το s3 μου ήρθε με γαλλικό menu. Που αλλού μιλάνε γαλλικά εκτός από την Γαλλία δεν ξέρω.  :Razz: 

Η διαφορά τιμής με κάτι αστείους(cosmote, wind, vodafone) ήταν τόσο μεγάλη, που δεν χωράγανε δεύτερες σκέψεις.

----------


## sdikr

> Εμένα πάντως το s3 μου ήρθε με γαλλικό menu. Που αλλού μιλάνε γαλλικά εκτός από την Γαλλία δεν ξέρω. 
> 
> Η διαφορά τιμής με κάτι αστείους(cosmote, wind, vodafone) ήταν τόσο μεγάλη, που δεν χωράγανε δεύτερες σκέψεις.


Αρκετές στην Αφρική,  μερικές στην Ευρώπη και ο Καναδάς 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...icial_language

----------


## ipo

Η εγγύηση κοστίζει και πρέπει να πληρώνεται. Όποιος θέλει να γλιτώσει λεφτά, ας πάρει το ρίσκο. Προσωπικά παίρνω κάποιες φορές ρίσκο σε αντικείμενα που δεν είναι ακριβά, αλλά δεν έχω μετά αξιώσεις για δωρεάν επισκευή.

----------


## djuan1988

> Και ξαναρωτάω. Ποιος σου είπε ότι η συσκευή που θα πάρεις από το olaftina.ph είναι από Ευρώπη;





> Αρκετές στην Αφρική,  μερικές στην Ευρώπη και ο Καναδάς 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...icial_language


Σχεδόν όλα (για να μην πω όλα) τα καταστήματα που εμφανίζονται στο skroutz πωλούν κινητά που προορίζονται για την ευρωπαϊκή αγορά. 

Το γράφουν και στην περιγραφή της συσκευής. 

Τα περισσότερα έχουν προέλευση από Αγγλία, Γερμανία, Ολλανδία, Γαλλία, Ρουμανία.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Εγγύηση θα έχεις,  απλά θα το στείλεις στο eshop με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται, στην επισήμη αντιπροσωπεία δεν σε ξέρουν 
> Αν το αγοράσεις απο Αγγλία, θα πρέπει να το επιστρέψεις και στην Αγγλία


Δεν ισχύει για όλες τις εταιρείες αυτό.
Πχ LG, NOKIA σε καλύπτουν Ελλάδα από όλες τις χώρες της Ευρώπης.

----------


## yiapap

> Σχεδόν όλα (για να μην πω όλα) τα καταστήματα που εμφανίζονται στο skroutz πωλούν κινητά που προορίζονται για την ευρωπαϊκή αγορά. 
> 
> Το γράφουν και στην περιγραφή της συσκευής. 
> 
> Τα περισσότερα έχουν προέλευση από Αγγλία, Γερμανία, Ολλανδία, Γαλλία, Ρουμανία.


Εμένα πάντως το HTC HD2 μου που πήρα από επώνυμο ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα (γνωρίζοντας ότι ήταν παραεισαγωγή) ήταν Ελβετικό κι ευτυχώς που ασχολήθηκαν οι άνθρωποι αλλιως η HTC Ελλάδας όπως και η HTC Europe (!) δεν ήξερε τίποτε. Όταν τους έλεγα IMEI και χώρα αγοράς απαντούσαν "Δεν Ξέρω- Δεν Απαντώ".

----------


## djuan1988

> Εμένα πάντως το HTC HD2 μου που πήρα από επώνυμο ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα (γνωρίζοντας ότι ήταν παραεισαγωγή) ήταν Ελβετικό κι ευτυχώς που ασχολήθηκαν οι άνθρωποι αλλιως η HTC Ελλάδας όπως και η HTC Europe (!) δεν ήξερε τίποτε. Όταν τους έλεγα IMEI και χώρα αγοράς απαντούσαν "Δεν Ξέρω- Δεν Απαντώ".


Αυτό γινόταν επί εποχής Ace Hellas. Από τον Οκτώβριο του 2011 το service το έχει αναλάβει η Arvato. 

Το πρόβλημα βέβαια τώρα είναι η Arvato  και οι τακτικές της, αλλά εγγύηση παρέχει κανονικά.

----------


## Avvocato

Εγω παντως για να σας πω την δικη μου εμπειρια με εγγυησεις και επισημα σερβις, ειχα αγορασει πριν μερικα χρονια το galaxy s3 μολις ειχε βγει στην αγορα απο το KAIZER Shop στην ομονοια σε τιμη 150-200 ευρώ φτηνοτερα απο οσο το εδιναν αλλα μαγαζια τοτε, και περισυ μου επεσε κατω και εσπασε η οθονη (εκτος εγγυησης). Εψαξα και βρηκα το σερβις της samsung καπου στο χαιδαρι ηταν, δεν θυμαμαι ποια εταιρεια, και τους το πηγα. Στην αρχη θελανε να αλλαξουν μαζι με την σπασμενη οθονη και πλακετα και να χασω ολα τα δεδομενα μου. Οταν επιμονα τους εξηγησα οτι δεν θελω να αλλαξω πλακετα παρα μονο οθονη, μου ειπαν οτι δεν εγγυουνται την επισκευη και πως θα ειχα εγω το ρισκο αποτυχιας.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Τελικα υπεγραψα υπευθυνη δηλωση οτι αναλαμβανω το ρισκο.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Πληρωσα 100-120 Ευρώ και μου αλλαξανε την οθονη και το κινητο δουλευει μια χαρα σαν καινουργιο, οπως πριν τη ζημια.

----------


## yiapap

> Εγω παντως για να σας πω την δικη μου εμπειρια με εγγυησεις και επισημα σερβις, ειχα αγορασει πριν μερικα χρονια το galaxy s3 μολις ειχε βγει στην αγορα απο το KAIZER Shop στην ομονοια σε τιμη 150-200 ευρώ φτηνοτερα απο οσο το εδιναν αλλα μαγαζια τοτε, και περισυ μου επεσε κατω και εσπασε η οθονη (εκτος εγγυησης). Εψαξα και βρηκα το σερβις της samsung καπου στο χαιδαρι ηταν, δεν θυμαμαι ποια εταιρεια, και τους το πηγα. Στην αρχη θελανε να αλλαξουν μαζι με την σπασμενη οθονη και πλακετα και να χασω ολα τα δεδομενα μου. Οταν επιμονα τους εξηγησα οτι δεν θελω να αλλαξω πλακετα παρα μονο οθονη, μου ειπαν οτι δεν εγγυουνται την επισκευη και πως θα ειχα εγω το ρισκο αποτυχιας.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Τελικα υπεγραψα υπευθυνη δηλωση οτι αναλαμβανω το ρισκο.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Πληρωσα 100-120 Ευρώ και μου αλλαξανε την οθονη και το κινητο δουλευει μια χαρα σαν καινουργιο, οπως πριν τη ζημια.


Και είσαι βεβαιος ότι η συσκευή σου παραμένει σε εγγύηση;  :Whistle:

----------


## cool11

Tι ειναι η 'εγγυηση' για να περιοριζεται στα στενα ορια μιας χωρας;

----------


## Avvocato

Ουτος η αλλως εχει περασει ο χρονος εγγυησης, αλλα η ουσια ειναι οτι η συσκευη λειτουργει απροβληματιστα

----------


## yiapap

> Tι ειναι η 'εγγυηση' για να περιοριζεται στα στενα ορια μιας χωρας;


Φιλοσοφικό είναι το ερώτημα υποθέτω ε;  :Smile: 
Κάθε χώρα έχει τους δικούς της νόμους και ο καταναλωτής κάθε χώρας ενδέχεται να έχει διαφορετικά δικαιώματα από αυτόν της γείτονος χώρας.
Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις αυτά τα δικαιώματα αλλάζουν και την τιμή πώλησης (παράδειγμα το restocking fee στις ΗΠΑ).

----------


## cool11

Μηπως ξερει κανεις, για να μην ανοιγω νεο θεμα, αν μπορω να παραγγειλω προιον απο το 'plus4u' (που ανηκει στον ιδιο ομιλο με το eshop), και να πω να μου το φερουν/διανεμουν σε καποιο eshop point?

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Μηπως ξερει κανεις, για να μην ανοιγω νεο θεμα, αν μπορω να παραγγειλω προιον απο το 'plus4u' (που ανηκει στον ιδιο ομιλο με το eshop), και να πω να μου το φερουν/διανεμουν σε καποιο eshop point?


Bmw και Mini είναι της ίδιας εταιρείας.
Άρα πας σε κατάστημα Mini και παραγγέλνεις χωρίς πρόβλημα μια 325;

----------


## cyberten

> Bmw και Mini είναι της ίδιας εταιρείας.
> Άρα πας σε κατάστημα Mini και παραγγέλνεις χωρίς πρόβλημα μια 325;


Γιατί άμα πας σε κατάστημα BMW δεν μπορείς να παραγγείλεις Mini? Σε ερωτώ γιατί στην περίπτωση του πατέρα μου έτσι έγινε και γίνεται έως τώρα...

----------


## tiatrou

> Μηπως ξερει κανεις, για να μην ανοιγω νεο θεμα, αν μπορω να παραγγειλω προιον απο το 'plus4u' (που ανηκει στον ιδιο ομιλο με το eshop), και να πω να μου το φερουν/διανεμουν σε καποιο eshop point?


Ναι μπορείς. Έτσι έφεραν σε εμένα παραγγελία, πριν 2-3 μέρες, στο e-shop της Κω.

----------


## nikraven

> Μηπως ξερει κανεις, για να μην ανοιγω νεο θεμα, αν μπορω να παραγγειλω προιον απο το 'plus4u' (που ανηκει στον ιδιο ομιλο με το eshop), και να πω να μου το φερουν/διανεμουν σε καποιο eshop point?


Επειδή δεν αμφισβητώ τα γραφόμενα του tiatrou 
μπορείς να το διασταυρώσεις αν όντως γίνεται κάνοντας ένα τηλέφωνο στο plus4u για να στο διευκρινήσουν.




> Ναι μπορείς. Έτσι έφεραν σε εμένα παραγγελία, πριν 2-3 μέρες, στο e-shop της Κω.

----------


## Andreaslar

Το έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς άλλος; Έχει κάποια σχέση με το άρθρο 99;

Πάντως, στο υποκατάστημα Γαλατσίου, βλέπω καθημερινά πολύ κίνηση...

http://i.imgur.com/L609q59.jpg

----------


## hemlock

Θα έβαλε "μετόχους" τους μπαρμπάδες του...(ΙΚΕ--> Ιδιωτική Κεφαλαιουχική Εταιρία)

----------


## cool11

Το eshop, και παρα την κριση της ελληνικης αγορας, σε εμενα θυμιζει ημερες δοξας οπως οι παλιες....
Πολυ κινηση, τρομερες προσφορες σε πολλα προϊοντα, παράδοση σε παρα πολλα σε μια-δυο μερες, τρομερες τιμες σε πολλα προϊοντα κλπ.
Οπως παλια.

----------


## Pehlis

άλλαξε και ΑΦΜ όπως φαίνεται είναι Μονοπρόσωπη Ι.Κ.Ε . Στην ουσία είναι μία νέα εταιρία. Πιστεύω για καθαρά οικονομικούς και φορολογικούς λόγους.

----------


## babis3g

εγω πηγα προσφατα και εμεινα ικανοποιημενος απο το μαγαζι

----------


## 29gk

Εγω παλι εχω τρεχουμενη καταγγελια εναντιον τους.

----------


## nikraven

> Εγω παλι εχω τρεχουμενη καταγγελια εναντιον τους.


και άλλοι πολλοί πρέπει να είναι.
Μόνο εγώ γνωρίζω 4 άτομα εδώ στον κύκλο μου.

----------


## blade_

περιμενουμε τα αποτελεσματα τους,αν θελετε δωστε ινφο

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Εγω παλι εχω τρεχουμενη καταγγελια εναντιον τους.


Να υποθέσω από εποχή πτώχευσης;
Γιατί από το τελευταίο διάστημα μόνο ευχαριστημένους πελάτες ακούω.

----------


## Thodoris92

Εγώ πάντως τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια ό,τι έχει σχέση με τεχνολογία το αγοράζω απο το e-shop και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## 29gk

> περιμενουμε τα αποτελεσματα τους,αν θελετε δωστε ινφο





> Να υποθέσω από εποχή πτώχευσης;
> Γιατί από το τελευταίο διάστημα μόνο ευχαριστημένους πελάτες ακούω.


Εχω σκοπο να δωσω περισσοτερες πληροφοριες, σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις αλλα επειδη η καταγγελια ειναι φρεσκια, της περασμενης εβδομαδας και αναμενω ακομα την παρεμβαση και την ενημερωση του υπουργειου, προς το παρον δεν θεωρω σωστο το να δημοσιοποιηθει κατι που θα βλαψει την επιχειρηση και που μπορει να αποδειχθει τιποτα παραπανω απο μια "παρεξηγηση". Βεβαια εχουν παραβει μεχρι στιγμης τον νομο, αλλα ακομα ολα διορθωνονται, οποτε περιμενω.

----------


## Gianniskriti

> άλλαξε και ΑΦΜ όπως φαίνεται είναι Μονοπρόσωπη Ι.Κ.Ε .* Στην ουσία είναι μία νέα εταιρία*. Πιστεύω για καθαρά οικονομικούς και φορολογικούς λόγους.


Να ακριβως, μια νεα αεταιρια, γιατι ως γνωστον οταν αλλαζει ο  Μανωλιος βαζει τα ρουχα του αλλιως!

----------


## petasis

> Εχω σκοπο να δωσω περισσοτερες πληροφοριες, σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις αλλα επειδη η καταγγελια ειναι φρεσκια, της περασμενης εβδομαδας και αναμενω ακομα την παρεμβαση και την ενημερωση του υπουργειου, προς το παρον δεν θεωρω σωστο το να δημοσιοποιηθει κατι που θα βλαψει την επιχειρηση και που μπορει να αποδειχθει τιποτα παραπανω απο μια "παρεξηγηση". Βεβαια εχουν παραβει μεχρι στιγμης τον νομο, αλλα ακομα ολα διορθωνονται, οποτε περιμενω.


Καλά, δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά... Εγώ έχω κερδίσει δίκη το 2006...

----------


## cool11

To 'ματιασαμε';
Καλω στο 2108178700, γιατι καλω απο κινητο και δεν θελω να χρεωθω με το 211-, και μου λεει οτι 'το τηλεφωνο του συνδρομητη που καλειται, ειναι κατηλλειμενο'!

----------


## dimitri_ns

> To 'ματιασαμε';
> Καλω στο 2108178700, γιατι καλω απο κινητο και δεν θελω να χρεωθω με το 211-, και μου λεει οτι 'το τηλεφωνο του συνδρομητη που καλειται, ειναι κατηλλειμενο'!


Και την Παρασκευή δεν δούλευε
Κάλεσε τον άλλο αριθμό  211.5000.500 Παρήγγειλα πρωί, παρέλαβα από κατάστημα το ίδιο βράδυ

Αν έχεις απέριόριστα αστικά/υπεραστικά, δεν χρεώνεσαι

----------


## ps.yellow

> Εγώ πάντως τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια ό,τι έχει σχέση με τεχνολογία το αγοράζω απο το e-shop και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.


εννοείται αφού έρχεται φθηνότερα και σε υψηλές τιμές γλυτώνεις και πάνω από 150 ευρώ .

----------


## Sovjohn

> To 'ματιασαμε';
> Καλω στο 2108178700, γιατι καλω απο κινητο και δεν θελω να χρεωθω με το 211-, και μου λεει οτι 'το τηλεφωνο του συνδρομητη που καλειται, ειναι κατηλλειμενο'!


Τα 210 και 211 έχουν ακριβώς ίδια χρέωση, σταθερό Αττικής το ενα σταθερό Αττικής και το άλλο.

----------


## stelakis1914

Και εγώ ψωνίζω χωρίς προβλήματα από αυτούς γιατί με βολεύει η παραλαβή για μικροπράγματα από τα eshop points χωρίς κάποια επιπλέον χρέωση. Ίσως βέβαια να ήμουνα τυχερός ως τώρα αν και όπως ήδη ανέφερα δεν αγοράζω αντικείμενα υψηλής αξίας.

----------


## Tiven

Τι λέει, θα βάλουν κανα κομπρεσσερ σε προσφορά; Έστω κανα καλό πριονάκι..

----------


## Billykid

Όσο εξυπηρετούν τα e-shop points (χωρίς μεταφορικά) και όσο είναι συνεπής στις παραδόσεις τους θα τους προτιμώ. Φυσικά όχι τυφλά(την τσέπη μου κοιτάω) για όλα τα προϊόντα αλλά για όσα βρίσκω σε καλές τιμές ή σε προσφορές,Crazy Sundays (αν και μερικές φορές παίζει σαβούρα, ωστόσο κάποιος που ξέρει τι θέλει δεν την πατάει). Όταν κάνω ,για παράδειγμα, αναζήτηση στο skroutz και μου εμφανίζει πρώτα κάποια καταστήματα με όντως φτηνότερες τιμές και μετά βλέπω το κόστος των μεταφορικών και την άγνωστη διαθεσιμότητα αρχίζω να ξανασκέφτομαι το e-shop.gr. Και αναφέρω το κόστος μεταφορικών γιατί είμαι κάτοικος επαρχίας. Ευτυχώς, δεν είχα κάποιο σοβαρό θέμα μέχρι στιγμής από το e-shop (ψωνίζω περίπου 6 χρόνια). 
Τώρα αν πουλάει και δραπανοκατσάβιδα ή τοστιέρες δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Αν τα βρω σε καλή τιμή και τα χρειάζομαι θα τα αγοράσω.

----------


## manoulamou

Να προσεχετε περαν του οικονομικου - και τα ειδη όπου μπορει να χρειαστειτε
σε μια αναποδια την ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ εγγυηση της εταιριας - αντιπροσωπειας
πχ για laptops μην βασιζεστε ιδιαιτερα στη 2ετη ΔΙΚΗ ΤΟΥΣ...
 :Twisted Evil: 
Δεν εχουν πλεον τις τεραστιες διαφορες που ειχαν καποτε με αλλα (φυσικα) μαγαζια
ομως οι προσφορες τους σε καποια προϊοντα ενιοτε αξιζουν!
 :Whistle:

----------


## Pan_1

Σωστος  :One thumb up:

----------


## Billykid

> Να προσεχετε περαν του οικονομικου - και τα ειδη όπου μπορει να χρειαστειτε
> σε μια αναποδια την ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ εγγυηση της εταιριας - αντιπροσωπειας
> πχ για laptops μην βασιζεστε ιδιαιτερα στη 2ετη ΔΙΚΗ ΤΟΥΣ...
> 
> Δεν εχουν πλεον τις τεραστιες διαφορες που ειχαν καποτε με αλλα (φυσικα) μαγαζια
> ομως οι προσφορες τους σε καποια προϊοντα ενιοτε αξιζουν!


Συμφωνώ. Όντως δεν έχουν τεράστιες διαφορές με άλλα φυσικά μαγαζιά. Παίζει ρόλο φυσικά και το προϊόν που θα αγοράσεις. Εννοώ, υπάρχουν ορισμένα προϊόντα στα οποία θέλεις (και περιμένεις) να υπάρχει εγγύηση και κάποια κάλυψη από το κατάστημα.

----------


## andreasp

> Να προσεχετε περαν του οικονομικου - και τα ειδη όπου μπορει να χρειαστειτε
> σε μια αναποδια την ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ εγγυηση της εταιριας - αντιπροσωπειας
> πχ για laptops μην βασιζεστε ιδιαιτερα στη 2ετη ΔΙΚΗ ΤΟΥΣ...
> 
> Δεν εχουν πλεον τις τεραστιες διαφορες που ειχαν καποτε με αλλα (φυσικα) μαγαζια
> ομως οι προσφορες τους σε καποια προϊοντα ενιοτε αξιζουν!


Σιγά τις "σοβαρες επισημες" αντιπροσωπειες που εχουμε στην Ελλαδα για να ανησυχω μην πεσω στα δυχτια του eshop.
Αν εξαιρεσεις την DELL , οι υπόλοιποι είναι όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος.
Το DVD τα ειχε παιξει στο Fujitsu laptop που ειχα, και ηθελαν να τους παω το laptop εκει, να καθεται στο dextion 40 Μερες , για να ερθει απο Γερμανία το "ειδικό" dvd rom. Δεν το συζητω οτι δεν δεχοντουσαν να τους παω μονο το dvd...
Δεν δεχοντουσαν ούτε καν να τους πάω ούτε όλο το laptop, να κάνουν οι δικοί τους εγκέφαλοι την διάγνωση, να κρατήσουν το dvd και να παρω το laptop μου πισω μεχρι να ερθει το "ειδικο" dvd απο την Γερμανία.
Πήγα στο eshop, εδωσα 20 ευρω , πηρα ενα αλλο και τελειωσε το θεμα.
Μια χαρα ειναι το eshop. Ακομα και το σερβις τους, που είχε κάτι θεματάκια στο παρελθόν, έχει έρθει στα ίσα του και λειτουργει μια χαρα.

----------


## cool11

> Σιγά τις "σοβαρες επισημες" αντιπροσωπειες που εχουμε στην Ελλαδα για να ανησυχω μην πεσω στα δυχτια του eshop.
> Αν εξαιρεσεις την DELL , οι υπόλοιποι είναι όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος.
> Το DVD τα ειχε παιξει στο Fujitsu laptop που ειχα, και ηθελαν να τους παω το laptop εκει, να καθεται στο dextion 40 Μερες , για να ερθει απο Γερμανία το "ειδικό" dvd rom. Δεν το συζητω οτι δεν δεχοντουσαν να τους παω μονο το dvd...
> Δεν δεχοντουσαν ούτε καν να τους πάω ούτε όλο το laptop, να κάνουν οι δικοί τους εγκέφαλοι την διάγνωση, να κρατήσουν το dvd και να παρω το laptop μου πισω μεχρι να ερθει το "ειδικο" dvd απο την Γερμανία.
> Πήγα στο eshop, εδωσα 20 ευρω , πηρα ενα αλλο και τελειωσε το θεμα.
> Μια χαρα ειναι το eshop. Ακομα και το σερβις τους, που είχε κάτι θεματάκια στο παρελθόν, έχει έρθει στα ίσα του και λειτουργει μια χαρα.


Μη σου πω, αν αφησουμε στην ακρη οπως ειπες ειδικες εξαιρεσεις, καλυτερα να με εξυπηρετησουν αυτοι στο eshop, παρα καμια 'λαμογε' ελληνικη αντιπροσωπεια...
Τουλαχιστον αυτοι, ή θα μου κανουν αμεση(αποθηκη) αντικατασταση, ή θα μου δωσουν πιστωτικό, αν εχω οντως δικιο.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Και εγώ ψωνίζω χωρίς προβλήματα από αυτούς γιατί με βολεύει η παραλαβή για μικροπράγματα από τα eshop points χωρίς κάποια επιπλέον χρέωση. Ίσως βέβαια να ήμουνα τυχερός ως τώρα αν και όπως ήδη ανέφερα δεν αγοράζω αντικείμενα υψηλής αξίας.


Εγώ βασικά μονο απο eshop ψωνιζω γιατι με βολευει και ενα eshop point και παω και τα παιρνω απο εκει. Κανενα απολυτως προβλημα, αριστη εξυπηρετηση και αριστο service επισης, μιας και οποτε χρειαστηκα κατι μια χαρα ολα ποτέ δεν είπαν οχι....μου αρεσει που εχουν και ποικιλια με πολλα πραγματα επισης. Και αυριο εχω να παραλαβω παρατζελια...

----------


## nikraven

> Να προσεχετε περαν του οικονομικου - και τα ειδη όπου μπορει να χρειαστειτε
> σε μια αναποδια την ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ εγγυηση της εταιριας - αντιπροσωπειας
> πχ για laptops μην βασιζεστε ιδιαιτερα στη 2ετη ΔΙΚΗ ΤΟΥΣ...


θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου σε αυτό
χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι όοοοολες οι αντιπροσωπείες είναι άγια παιδιά.
Και με τις αντιπροσωπείες έχουν αναφερθεί παρατράγουδα και ιστορίες απο πελάτες
αλλά μια αντιπροσωπεία δεν παύει να είναι αντιπροσωπεία.

----------


## Se7ev

γινανε και αυτοι απατεωνες. ολοι οι φιλοι μου κανουν παραπονα

----------


## sdikr

> γινανε και αυτοι απατεωνες. ολοι οι φιλοι μου κανουν παραπονα



Νομίζω πως είναι πολύ τραβηγμένο το "απατεώνες"

Αν θέλεις γίνε λίγο ποιο συγκεκριμένος γιατί το λές αυτό.

----------


## Se7ev

ίσως να ειναι τραβηγμενο αλλα οταν στελνεις καθε τοσο χαλασμένα και πουλας μεταχειρισμένα για καινουργια πως να τους χαρακτηρίσω;

----------


## babis3g

> ίσως να ειναι τραβηγμενο αλλα οταν στελνεις καθε τοσο χαλασμένα και πουλας μεταχειρισμένα για καινουργια πως να τους χαρακτηρίσω;


εγω πηρα ενα μεταχειρισμενο μοντεμ φυσικα πιο φτηνο και με εγγυηση και το εγραφε οτι εχει χρησιμοποιηθει ... οσο για την εγγυηση βγηκε τζαμι και δεν χρειαστηκε να το παω πισω αν φερουν αντιρηση

----------


## Se7ev

σε φιλο μου δεν εγραφε, μαζι πηγαμε να παρουμε την οθονη, και φυσικα την πληρωσε για καινουργια...

----------


## sdikr

> σε φιλο μου δεν εγραφε, μαζι πηγαμε να παρουμε την οθονη, και φυσικα την πληρωσε για καινουργια...


Ως τώρα δεν μου έχει συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο,  αλλά εσύ ποιο πάνω λες όλοι οι φίλοι σου, ενω τώρα λες για μια οθόνη

----------


## Se7ev

> Ως τώρα δεν μου έχει συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο,  αλλά εσύ ποιο πάνω λες όλοι οι φίλοι σου, ενω τώρα λες για μια οθόνη


υπάρχουν πολλά περιστατικά.

π.χ. ελαττωματικό psu το οποίο ως δια μαγειας δουλευε μια χαρα στο εργαστήριο τους, και άλλα πολλά

----------


## babis3g

> υπάρχουν πολλά περιστατικά.
> 
> π.χ. ελαττωματικό psu το οποίο ως δια μαγειας δουλευε μια χαρα στο εργαστήριο τους, και άλλα πολλά


ενταξει μπορει να εχει συμβει κατι παρομοιο ... αλλα ασ παρουμε το συγκεκριμενο παραδειγμα με το psu ... αν το εβαλαν επανω σε συσκευη που χρειαζεται περισσοτερα amber ( τα volt ιδια) φυσικα δεν θα δουλευει καλα, θελω να πω οτι καποιες φορες ειναι και λαθη πελατων

----------


## Tiven

> ενταξει μπορει να εχει συμβει κατι παρομοιο ... αλλα ασ παρουμε το συγκεκριμενο παραδειγμα με το psu ... αν το εβαλαν επανω σε συσκευη που χρειαζεται περισσοτερα amber ( τα volt ιδια) φυσικα δεν θα δουλευει καλα, θελω να πω οτι καποιες φορες ειναι και λαθη πελατων


Εξήγησε μου σε παρακαλώ πως γίνεται να βάλεις το PSU στον υπολογιστή και να ζητάει τόσα πολλα αμπέρ (????) ωστε να δείχνει να μην λειτουργεί.

----------


## Artemius

> Εξήγησε μου σε παρακαλώ πως γίνεται να βάλεις το PSU στον υπολογιστή και να ζητάει τόσα πολλα αμπέρ (????) ωστε να δείχνει να μην λειτουργεί.


και μένα χλωμό με φαίνεται. αντε,under stress,να μη φτάνουν τα Α στο-α 12βολτο-α,και να κρασάρει,οπότε λάθος επιλογή του πελάτη,αλλά π.χ. στην επιφάνεια εργασίας δεν δικαιολογείται.

πάντως προσωπικά,μια χαρά με βολεύει το e-shop,ειδικά για μικρές αγορές.

----------


## babis3g

> Εξήγησε μου σε παρακαλώ πως γίνεται να βάλεις το PSU στον υπολογιστή και να ζητάει τόσα πολλα αμπέρ (????) ωστε να δείχνει να μην λειτουργεί.


προφανως δεν το εξηγησα καλα απο την αρχη
Αν πχ το pc θελει 3,5Α και μπει PSU (στα ιδια βολτ) 2,5Α η 3Α τοτε τo pc δεν θα τραβει οτι χρειαζεται με αποτελεσμα το PSU να μην αταποκρινεται στις απαιτησεις η να μην δουλευει κανονικα ... σε αυτην την περιπτωση μπορει να καψει & το τροφοδοτικο η να δημιουργησει και προβλημα στο pc
Αν καποιος δεν ξερει τοτε φυσικα το PSU θα φαινεται ελατωματικο ... βεβαια εδω παιζεται και το οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις, δεν νομιζω να ειναι το ιδιο ενα απο 10 ευρο με με ενα αλλο που ειναι 20

Αν μπει τπ κανονικο η ενα 4Α η 4.5Α δεν θα υπαρχει πορβλημα, το pc θα τραβηξει οτι χρειαζεται η αν ειναι λιγο παραπανω καλο του κανει

Το εχω δοκιμασει με επιτυχια σε μοντεμ και δουλευε χωρις lags και ειχε και πιο γρηγορο startup επισης και σε λαπτοπ παει ανετα

----------


## goku

Σόρυ που ξεθάβω το θέμα, αλλά να μην ανοίξω καινούριο για μια απλή ερωτησούλα. Παρατήρησα ότι όλοι μα όλοι οι φορητοί στις 15 ίντσες που πουλάει το e-shop στην ιστοσελίδα έρχονται με αγγλικό πληκτρολόγιο και όχι με ελληνικό. Και όταν λέω όλοι, εννοώ όλοι, πήρα σβάρνα όλα τα μοντέλα που δείνει στις 15 ίντσες (περίπου 80 μοντέλα) και διαπίστωσα ότι κανένα δεν προσφέρει ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο. Τι παίζει εδώ; Κάνει παραεισαγωγή από ξένους προμηθευτές (εξού και το μη-ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο) για να τους βγουν ποιό φθηνά; Κατέληξα σε ένα συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο, το οποίο το βρήκα και σε άλλο μαγαζί, αλλά αυτό το αυτό το άλλο μαγαζί δεν διευκρινίζει στην σελίδα του αν το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο διαθέτει ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο, τους έστειλα μήνυμα και περιμένω απάντηση για να διαπιστώσω αν το κάνουν και άλλοι ή αν είναι μόνο τακτική του e-shop.

----------


## Pehlis

αφου εχει βαρέσει τονγκες στους ελληνες προμηθευτές τώρα είπε να πιάσει και τους ξένους. μη φανεί περίεργο αν τα επόμενα που θα φέρει γράφουν Πληκτρολόγιο: Αραβικό, με ενσωματωμένο αριθμητικό πληκτρολόγιο

----------


## cool11

> Σόρυ που ξεθάβω το θέμα, αλλά να μην ανοίξω καινούριο για μια απλή ερωτησούλα. Παρατήρησα ότι όλοι μα όλοι οι φορητοί στις 15 ίντσες που πουλάει το e-shop στην ιστοσελίδα έρχονται με αγγλικό πληκτρολόγιο και όχι με ελληνικό. Και όταν λέω όλοι, εννοώ όλοι, πήρα σβάρνα όλα τα μοντέλα που δείνει στις 15 ίντσες (περίπου 80 μοντέλα) και διαπίστωσα ότι κανένα δεν προσφέρει ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο. Τι παίζει εδώ; Κάνει παραεισαγωγή από ξένους προμηθευτές (εξού και το μη-ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο) για να τους βγουν ποιό φθηνά; Κατέληξα σε ένα συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο, το οποίο το βρήκα και σε άλλο μαγαζί, αλλά αυτό το αυτό το άλλο μαγαζί δεν διευκρινίζει στην σελίδα του αν το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο διαθέτει ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο, τους έστειλα μήνυμα και περιμένω απάντηση για να διαπιστώσω αν το κάνουν και άλλοι ή αν είναι μόνο τακτική του e-shop.


Ειμαι συχνος αγοραστης απο eshop, αλλα οσον αφορα τις απαντησεις μεσω email (που ειναι και eshop τρομαρα τους!), ειναι για τα πανηγυρια.
Δεν απαντουν σχεδον ποτε.
Δεκα mail θα τους στειλω τον χρονο, σε ενα θα απαντησουν.
Ξεφτιλα σε αυτο το θεμα.

----------


## jap

Θα μπορούσαν να δίνουν τσάμπα ένα ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο, αλλά είναι κόπος σχετικά να το τοποθετούν κιόλας. Είναι γνωστό ότι πλέον κάνουν παραεισαγωγές, για laptop ειδικά πρέπει να ρωτάς ανά μοντέλο, γιατί σε άλλα παρέχουν εγγύηση δική τους, σε άλλα της αντιπροσωπείας. Σε τηλέφωνο ασύρματο που πήρα πρόσφατα, ήταν παραεισαγωγή από Γερμανία, έβαλαν από μόνοι τους στο πακέτο κι ένα τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο γιατί έχουν κάτι περίεργα βύσματα στη Γερμανία.

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

> Ειμαι συχνος αγοραστης απο eshop, αλλα οσον αφορα τις απαντησεις μεσω email (που ειναι και eshop τρομαρα τους!), ειναι για τα πανηγυρια.
> Δεν απαντουν σχεδον ποτε.
> Δεκα mail θα τους στειλω τον χρονο, σε ενα θα απαντησουν.
> Ξεφτιλα σε αυτο το θεμα.


Τους έχω στείλει πολλές φορές email και μου απάντησαν σε όλες.

----------


## goku

> Ειμαι συχνος αγοραστης απο eshop, αλλα οσον αφορα τις απαντησεις μεσω email (που ειναι και eshop τρομαρα τους!), ειναι για τα πανηγυρια.
> Δεν απαντουν σχεδον ποτε.
> Δεκα mail θα τους στειλω τον χρονο, σε ενα θα απαντησουν.
> Ξεφτιλα σε αυτο το θεμα.


Μάλλον δεν το είπα σωστά. Βρήκα το ίδιο μοντέλο υπολογιστή και σε άλλη αλυσίδα καταστημάτων, και έστειλα email σε αυτή την αλυσίδα για να μου διευκρινίσουν αν το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο που με ενδιαφέρει αν έχει ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο. Στο e-shop δεν έστειλα κανένα email. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα αλλά νομίζω ότι αρκετούς θα τους χαλάει που τα μοντέλα που πουλάει το e-shop δεν έχουν ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο, είναι μεγάλο μείον.

- - - Updated - - -




> Θα μπορούσαν να δίνουν τσάμπα ένα ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο, αλλά είναι κόπος σχετικά να το τοποθετούν κιόλας. Είναι γνωστό ότι πλέον κάνουν παραεισαγωγές, για laptop ειδικά πρέπει να ρωτάς ανά μοντέλο, γιατί σε άλλα παρέχουν εγγύηση δική τους, σε άλλα της αντιπροσωπείας. Σε τηλέφωνο ασύρματο που πήρα πρόσφατα, ήταν παραεισαγωγή από Γερμανία, έβαλαν από μόνοι τους στο πακέτο κι ένα τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο γιατί έχουν κάτι περίεργα βύσματα στη Γερμανία.


Θα μπορούσαν να δίνουν από αυτά τα αυτοκόλλητα που έχουν τους ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες και τα κολλάς πάνω στο πληκτρολόγιο.

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικά αγόρασα το μοντέλο που ήθελα από το e-shop.gr και ας μην είχε ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες πάνω στο πληκτρολόγιο. Μετά από λίγο μπήκα στην εξέλιξη παραγγελίας και πρόσεξα ότι μου βάλανε ακόμη ένα "euro power cable", κόστους 2,60 ευρώ. Ένα στοιχείο παραπάνω ότι ο υπολογιστής είναι από ξένους προμηθευτές και δεν έχει μέσα καλώδιο φορτιστή που να αντιστοιχεί στις πρίζες ρεύματος που χρησιμοποιούμε στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Zus

> Σόρυ που ξεθάβω το θέμα, αλλά να μην ανοίξω καινούριο για μια απλή ερωτησούλα. Παρατήρησα ότι όλοι μα όλοι οι φορητοί στις 15 ίντσες που πουλάει το e-shop στην ιστοσελίδα έρχονται με αγγλικό πληκτρολόγιο και όχι με ελληνικό. Και όταν λέω όλοι, εννοώ όλοι, πήρα σβάρνα όλα τα μοντέλα που δείνει στις 15 ίντσες (περίπου 80 μοντέλα) και διαπίστωσα ότι κανένα δεν προσφέρει ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο. Τι παίζει εδώ; Κάνει παραεισαγωγή από ξένους προμηθευτές (εξού και το μη-ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο) για να τους βγουν ποιό φθηνά; Κατέληξα σε ένα συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο, το οποίο το βρήκα και σε άλλο μαγαζί, αλλά αυτό το αυτό το άλλο μαγαζί δεν διευκρινίζει στην σελίδα του αν το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο διαθέτει ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο, τους έστειλα μήνυμα και περιμένω απάντηση για να διαπιστώσω αν το κάνουν και άλλοι ή αν είναι μόνο τακτική του e-shop.


Που είναι το μεμπτό δεν καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## goku

> Που είναι το μεμπτό δεν καταλαβαίνω.


Το ότι άτομα που δεν είναι εξοικειωμένοι με τους υπολογιστές και με το πληκτρολόγιο θα τα βρουν λίγο σκούρα που δεν έχει ελληνικά γράμματα πάνω στα κουμπιά.

----------


## Zus

> Το ότι άτομα που δεν είναι εξοικειωμένοι με τους υπολογιστές και με το πληκτρολόγιο θα τα βρουν λίγο σκούρα που δεν έχει ελληνικά γράμματα πάνω στα κουμπιά.


Ανέφερε ότι έχει ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο και τους κορόιδεψε?

----------


## goku

> Ανέφερε ότι έχει ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο και τους κορόιδεψε?


Όχι, δεν είπα ότι κορόιδεψε κανέναν. Το θέμα είναι ότι *κανένας* υπολογιστής από τα 80 περίπου μοντέλα που είδα στις 15 ίντσες δεν έχει ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο, το οποίο σίγουρα δεν είναι κάτι το θετικό για το κατάστημα. Απλώς το ανέφερα γιατί μου φαίνεται αξιοσημείωτο.

----------


## cool11

Απ'οτι καταλαβα, παιζει πολυ παραεισαγωγη. Καλως το επισημαινεις.
Και καλα, στους υπολογιστες, πες, αντε, ή παιρνεις και κολας μονος σου αυτοκολητα ή ξερω γω αλλαζει και η γλωσσα μεσα απο τα windows.

Στα κινητα, παλαιου τυπου ομως; (οχι android-αφης)

Εκει, ειδικα αν το θες για μεγαλυτερης ηλικιας ατομα, δεν γινεται να μην εχει ελληνικα στα πληκτρα, ουτε να μην εχει ελληνικο μενου.
Και ομως φερνει τετοια!
Και να πεις οτι τα φερνει, και τα φερνει πιο φτηνα απο τα 'ελληνικα', να πηγαινε στην ευχη! Τα φερνει κι ακριβοτερα!
Πριν κατι μηνες εψαχνα για ενα νοκια για τον πατερα μου, και το χε 30 ευρω 'ξενο/αγγλικο'(ουτε ελληνικα στα πληκτρα/ουτε ελληνικο μενου εντος), 
ενω σε σκρουτζομαγαζα το βρηκα 20 ευρω, 'ελληνικο'.

Στα δε αφης, τα δινει και 100 ευρω παραπανω (αναλογα με το μοντελο παντα), και αμα τους ρωτησεις, σου λενε 'ειναι ελληνικης αντιπροσωπειας'!!!!!!

Οτι να ναι πραγματικα.

Ο τομεας των κινητων, *δεν* ειναι το δυνατο χαρτι του eshop.

----------


## Eaglos

Το βάσικο πρόβλημα δεν είναι αν θα έχει ελληνικά στο πληκτρολόγιο αλλά το ότι δεν έχει εγγύηση στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## cool11

Νομιζω το θεμα 'εγγυηση', παιζεται.
Καποιες συσκευες ισως εχουν παγκοσμια εγγυηση, αλλες πανευρωπαϊκη.
Σιγουρα δεν ειμαστε στην εποχη που επρεπε να αγορασεις 'εντος χωρας', για να εχεις εγγυηση.
Αλλα επειδη ζουμε στην Ελλαδα, δεν αποκλειεται -παρανομως/παρατυπα- να σου δημιουργησουν θεμα στην 'ελληνικη αντιπροσωπεια' αν δουν οτι δεν ειναι αγορασμενο στην Ελλαδα.
Τα γνωστα ελληνικα νταβατζιλικια δηλαδη.

Εγω για σχετικα πιο ακριβες αγορες, οχι καν δεν αγοραζω απο eshop, θα το παρω απο οπου το βρω φτηνοτερα στο ebay, γιατι προτιμω να κερδισω τα χρηματα στην τσεπη μου, κι αμα χαλασει βλεπουμε. Κανονικα, οτι ειναι αγορασμενο εντος ΕΕ τουλαχιστον, πρεπει να το δεχονται κανονικα με την εγγυηση, οι ελληνικες αντιπροσωπειες.

----------


## sdikr

> Νομιζω το θεμα 'εγγυηση', παιζεται.
> Καποιες συσκευες ισως εχουν παγκοσμια εγγυηση, αλλες πανευρωπαϊκη.
> Σιγουρα δεν ειμαστε στην εποχη που επρεπε να αγορασεις 'εντος χωρας', για να εχεις εγγυηση.
> Αλλα επειδη ζουμε στην Ελλαδα, δεν αποκλειεται -παρανομως/παρατυπα- να σου δημιουργησουν θεμα στην 'ελληνικη αντιπροσωπεια' αν δουν οτι δεν ειναι αγορασμενο στην Ελλαδα.
> Τα γνωστα ελληνικα νταβατζιλικια δηλαδη.
> 
> Εγω για σχετικα πιο ακριβες αγορες, οχι καν δεν αγοραζω απο eshop, θα το παρω απο οπου το βρω φτηνοτερα στο ebay, γιατι προτιμω να κερδισω τα χρηματα στην τσεπη μου, κι αμα χαλασει βλεπουμε. Κανονικα, οτι ειναι αγορασμενο εντος ΕΕ τουλαχιστον, πρεπει να το δεχονται κανονικα με την εγγυηση, οι ελληνικες αντιπροσωπειες.


Μπερδεύεις πράγματα,   η Ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία έχει υπεύθυνο για την Εγγύηση τον πωλητή,  όχι την αντιπροσωπεία.
Οπότε αν εσύ πάρεις κάτι απο το ebay δεν μπορείς να το πας στην Ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία και να απαιτείς να στο φτιάξει.

Πρόσεξε, κάνεις δεν σου λέει δεν στο φτιάχνουμε,  απλά πρέπει να το στείλεις εκεί που το αγόρασες

----------


## Eaglos

> Νομιζω το θεμα 'εγγυηση', παιζεται.
> Καποιες συσκευες ισως εχουν παγκοσμια εγγυηση, αλλες πανευρωπαϊκη.


Το οποίο πρέπει να αναγράφεται στα χαρακτηριστικά της συσκευής. Διαφορετικά
έχει την κλασική εγγύηση της χώρας για την οποία προορίζεται* και οτιδήποτε άλ-
λο θα πρέπει να πληρωθεί. Ίσως κάποιες ακριβές επαγγελματικές σειρές να έρχο-
νται εξαρχής με πανευρωπαϊκή ή διεθνή εγγύηση αλλά οι απλές σειρές δεν έχουν
κάτι τέτοιο.

Έτσι την πάτησαν συνάδελφοι οι οποίοι αγόρασαν έγχρωμο Lexmark από το e-shop
και όταν χάλασε εντός εγγύησης, η Infolex τους είπε πολύ απλά ότι το μοντέλο αυτό
προορίζεται για την αγορά της Ρουμανίας και όχι της Ελλάδας οπότε πλήρωσαν 
κανονικά για την επισκευή.

* Το οποίο σημαίνει ότι αν εσύ αγοράσεις ένα laptop το οποίο πωλείται στην αγορά
της Μαδαγασκάρης, θα πρέπει να το πας στην εκεί αντιπρωσοπεία.

----------


## cool11

> Μπερδεύεις πράγματα,   η Ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία έχει υπεύθυνο για την Εγγύηση τον πωλητή,  όχι την αντιπροσωπεία.
> Οπότε αν εσύ πάρεις κάτι απο το ebay δεν μπορείς να το πας στην Ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία και να απαιτείς να στο φτιάξει.
> 
> Πρόσεξε, κάνεις δεν σου λέει δεν στο φτιάχνουμε,  απλά πρέπει να το στείλεις εκεί που το αγόρασες


Tι θα πει 'να το στειλεις εκει που το αγορασες';
Αγοραζω κατι πχ στην Αγγλια, ειτε online, ειτε επιτοπου. Και μετα ερχομαι και μενω Ελλαδα.
Δεν ισχυει η εγγυηση; 
Τι μου λες, οτι πρεπει να το στειλω στην Αγγλια;
Μπορω να το παω στην εδω αντιπροσωπεια, και να ζητησω να μου το φτιαξουν δωρεαν, αν ειναι εντος εγγυησης. Νομιζω οτι αυτα εχουν διευθετηθει με την ΕΕ. 
Αλλο βεβαια τι 'σκαρφιζονται' τα ελληνικα λαμογια για να δυσκολεψουν την ζωη του ελληνα καταναλωτη.

- - - Updated - - -




> Το οποίο πρέπει να αναγράφεται στα χαρακτηριστικά της συσκευής. Διαφορετικά
> έχει την κλασική εγγύηση της χώρας για την οποία προορίζεται* και οτιδήποτε άλ-
> λο θα πρέπει να πληρωθεί. Ίσως κάποιες ακριβές επαγγελματικές σειρές να έρχο-
> νται εξαρχής με πανευρωπαϊκή ή διεθνή εγγύηση αλλά οι απλές σειρές δεν έχουν
> κάτι τέτοιο.
> 
> Έτσι την πάτησαν συνάδελφοι οι οποίοι αγόρασαν έγχρωμο Lexmark από το e-shop
> και όταν χάλασε εντός εγγύησης, η Infolex τους είπε πολύ απλά ότι το μοντέλο αυτό
> προορίζεται για την αγορά της Ρουμανίας και όχι της Ελλάδας οπότε πλήρωσαν 
> ...


Εννοεις, να γραφει οτι εχει 'πανευρωπαϊκη εγγυηση';
Αν δεν το γραφει, η καθε συσκευη εχει εγγυηση μονο εντος της χωρας που αγοραστηκε;
Δεν εχει υποχρεωσει η ΕΕ ολους τους κατασκευαστες, να παρεχουν εντος ΕΕ πανευρωπαϊκη εγγυηση;

----------


## sdikr

> Tι θα πει 'να το στειλεις εκει που το αγορασες';
> Αγοραζω κατι πχ στην Αγγλια, ειτε online, ειτε επιτοπου. Και μετα ερχομαι και μενω Ελλαδα.
> Δεν ισχυει η εγγυηση; 
> Τι μου λες, οτι πρεπει να το στειλω στην Αγγλια;
> Μπορω να το παω στην εδω αντιπροσωπεια, και να ζητησω να μου το φτιαξουν δωρεαν, αν ειναι εντος εγγυησης. Νομιζω οτι αυτα εχουν διευθετηθει με την ΕΕ. 
> Αλλο βεβαια τι 'σκαρφιζονται' τα ελληνικα λαμογια για να δυσκολεψουν την ζωη του ελληνα καταναλωτη.


Η Ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία λέει ακριβώς αυτό, υπεύθυνος για την εγγύηση είναι ο πωλητής, οπότε αν αγοράσεις κάτι απο την Αγγλία θα πρέπει να το επιστρέψεις στο κατάστημα που το αγόρασες.

----------


## cool11

> Η Ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία λέει ακριβώς αυτό, υπεύθυνος για την εγγύηση είναι ο πωλητής, οπότε αν αγοράσεις κάτι απο την Αγγλία θα πρέπει να το επιστρέψεις στο κατάστημα που το αγόρασες.


Τι να σου πω ρε φιλε.
Εγω αγορασα macbook απο *αμερική*. Μου χαλασε. Το στειλα *εγω απευθειας* στην infoquest-επισημο service. Μου το φτιαξαν δωρεαν.

----------


## sdikr

> Τι να σου πω ρε φιλε.
> Εγω αγορασα macbook απο *αμερική*. Μου χαλασε. Το στειλα *εγω απευθειας* στην infoquest-επισημο service. Μου το φτιαξαν δωρεαν.


Και σε αυτό που λές τώρα,  που βλέπεις να έχει να κάνει με την ΕΕ που λές ποιο πάνω;

Αγορά απο Αμερική και εγγύηση απο την apple διεθνής

----------


## cool11

> Και σε αυτό που λές τώρα,  που βλέπεις να έχει να κάνει με την ΕΕ που λές ποιο πάνω;
> 
> Αγορά απο Αμερική και εγγύηση απο την apple διεθνής


Οταν αν αυτο ισχυει για αγορα απο αμερικη, ποσο μαλλον απο αγορα εντος ΕΕ.
Ναι, της apple ειναι διεθνης, αλλα δεν εχω ακουσει για 'απαγορευση' να στειλω την συσκευη μου σε ελληνικο service αν εχει αγοραστει απο το εξωτερικο, γιατι θα μου πουν δεν καλυπτεται απο εγγυηση.

Και δεν καταλαβα, δεν εχω δικαιωμα εγω ο καταναλωτης, να δωσω απευθειας μια συσκευη στο service? 
Και γιατι να εμπλεκεται ο πωλητης δεν καταλαβα. Για να παιζουμε το σπασμενο τηλεφωνο;
Μονο αν θεωρω οτι με εξυπηρετει να το στειλω μεσω πωλητη θα το κανω.
Αλλιως απευθειας.

Πρεπει να ξεκαθαρισουμε, και δεν νομιζω οτι οι σελιδες/ιστοσελιδες των προϊοντων να το λενε παντα, κι αν το λενε θελει ψαξιμο, 
το αν υπαρχει πανευρωπαϊκη εγγυηση ή οχι.

Δεν γνωριζω να υπαρχει περιχαρακωση εντος των εκαστοτε εθνικων συνορων, αναλογως της χωρας αγορας, για το service-εγγυηση.
Αλλα αν εκτιμω λαθος, ας βρουμε τελικα τι ισχυει.

- - - Updated - - -

----

Οταν αγοραζω κινητο απο σκρουτζομαγαζο, και μου λενε 'αν χαλασει το πατε στην αρβατο', τι μου λενε, οτι ουσιαστικα δεν εχω εγγυηση;
Δεν μου ειπαν 'το android τηλεφωνο σας ειναι απο πολωνια-εισαγωγη, και αν χαλασει για να εχετε εγγυηση πρεπει να το στειλετε πολωνια, αλλιως στην αρβατο θα σας το φτιαξουν αλλα δεν εχετε εγγυηση και θα πληρωσετε'.

----------


## sdikr

> Οταν αν αυτο ισχυει για αγορα απο αμερικη, ποσο μαλλον απο αγορα εντος ΕΕ.
> Ναι, της apple ειναι διεθνης, αλλα δεν εχω ακουσει για 'απαγορευση' να στειλω την συσκευη μου σε ελληνικο service αν εχει αγοραστει απο το εξωτερικο, γιατι θα μου πουν δεν καλυπτεται απο εγγυηση.
> 
> Και δεν καταλαβα, δεν εχω δικαιωμα εγω ο καταναλωτης, να δωσω απευθειας μια συσκευη στο service? 
> Και γιατι να εμπλεκεται ο πωλητης δεν καταλαβα. Για να παιζουμε το σπασμενο τηλεφωνο;
> Μονο αν θεωρω οτι με εξυπηρετει να το στειλω μεσω πωλητη θα το κανω.
> Αλλιως απευθειας.
> 
> Πρεπει να ξεκαθαρισουμε, και δεν νομιζω οτι οι σελιδες/ιστοσελιδες των προϊοντων να το λενε παντα, κι αν το λενε θελει ψαξιμο, 
> ...



Εσύ είσαι αυτός που βάζεις μέσα στο όλο το θέμα την ΕΕ,  σου είπα παραπάνω τι ακριβώς λέει η ΕΕ,  μετά έχεις τις εμπορικές εγγυήσεις που ναι μπορεί να σου πει η εδώ αντιπροσωπεία δεν σε καλύπτω  και δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα η ΕΕ

----------


## nnn

> Εσύ είσαι αυτός που βάζεις μέσα στο όλο το θέμα την ΕΕ,  σου είπα παραπάνω τι ακριβώς λέει η ΕΕ,  μετά έχεις τις εμπορικές εγγυήσεις που ναι μπορεί να σου πει η εδώ αντιπροσωπεία δεν σε καλύπτω  και δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα η ΕΕ


Έχω πάρει Acer netbook πρόσφατα (χωρίς Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες who gives a s..t  :Laughing: ) το έλεγξα και έχει κανονικά εγγύηση από την εδώ Acer και ας είναι παραεισαγωγής, είναι θέμα αντιπροσώπου.

----------


## cool11

Οι 'βουλγαρικες' συσκευες 'arielli', αν και φτηνες σιγουρα, καποιες τις περιμενα φτηνοτερες, αλλα μαλλον την εχουν 'δει' καπως ακομη κι οι Βούλγαροι!

----------


## cool11

Ρε παιδια, θυμαται κανεις τα Σαββατα, μεχρι ποια ωρα λειτουργουσε το τηλεφωνικο τους κεντρο, τουλαχιστον παλιοτερα;
Νομιζα ηταν μεχρι 6 ή 8 το απογευμα, αλλα καλεσα προχτες και ο αυτοματος τηλεφωνητης με ενημερωσε οτι το Σαββατο λειτουργουν μεχρι τις 4.30μμ.
Εχω την εντυπωση, αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος, οτι παλιοτερα λειτουργουσαν μεχρι και πιο αργα...

----------


## akilleas

Πάντα έτσι ήτανε τα Σάββατα, τουλάχιστον από όσο θυμάμαι εγώ.

----------


## ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ

Κριμα.

----------


## Asdic

κατι με λεει οτι το Πλαισιο και το ΕΣΟΠ ειανι το ιδιο μαγαζι απλα αλλαζει το ονομα. Μονο ετσι εξηγουνται οι τιμες τους...... ισως γιαυτο το σκρουτζ δεν τα συμπεριλαμβανει !

----------


## nikoslykos

> κατι με λεει οτι το Πλαισιο και το ΕΣΟΠ ειανι το ιδιο μαγαζι απλα αλλαζει το ονομα. Μονο ετσι εξηγουνται οι τιμες τους...... ισως γιαυτο το σκρουτζ δεν τα συμπεριλαμβανει !


Γιατι να μπουν στο σκρουτζ ; τελευταιοι θα βγαινουν στις λιστες με τα προιοντα  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> Γιατι να μπουν στο σκρουτζ ; τελευταιοι θα βγαινουν στις λιστες με τα προιοντα


Πες το ψέματα.  :Laughing:

----------


## nikoslykos

Ειναι σαν κατι μαγαζια που βλεπω στο σκρουτζ. π.χ πουλαει ενα κινητο ενα μαγαζι 240€ και βλεπεις ενα μαγαζι στο τεεελος που το πουλαει 330. Οτι νανε  :ROFL:  Ποτε ξανα απο πολυκαταστημα. Μονο απο e-shop ψωνιζω μικρο-πραγματα. Πρωτιμω να υποστιριζω μικρα μαγαζια...

----------


## Banditgr

> κατι με λεει οτι το Πλαισιο και το ΕΣΟΠ ειανι το ιδιο μαγαζι απλα αλλαζει το ονομα. Μονο ετσι εξηγουνται οι τιμες τους...... ισως γιαυτο το σκρουτζ δεν τα συμπεριλαμβανει !


Εντάξει τώρα μην πετάμε ότι θέλουμε για το φραστικό εντυπωσιασμό. Να μου έλεγες για άλλα 2 (σχεδόν) οποιαδήποτε καταστήματα να έλεγα ok να το δούμε. Τα 2 συγκεκριμένα που αναφέρεις είναι γνωστός ο βίος και η πολιτεία τους. Το Πλαίσιο "γεννήθηκε" το 1969 σε ένα μικρό μαγαζί της Στουρνάρη από τον τότε φοιτητή του ΕΜΠ (και σημερινό πρόεδρο και CEO της Πλαίσιο ΑΕ) Γιώργο Γεράρδο, το 79 γίνεται ΑΕ, το 86 έστησε το πρώτο computer shop κτλ κτλ. Το eshop στήθηκε από 2 αδέρφια (Κώστας και Σίμος Μαυροειδής) και έναν...μη αδερφό  :Razz:  (Απόστολος Αποστολάκης) περίπου το 98-99, πέρασε από καλές και πλέον κακές έως κάκιστες εποχές, μπήκε στο άρθρο 99 σε κάποια στιγμή, έκλεισαν καταστήματα κτλ και πλέον υποτίθεται ότι βρίσκεται σε διαδικασία...εξυγίανσης.

Όσο το γιατί δεν τα συμπεριλαμβάνει το skroutz η απάντηση είναι απλούστατη. Το skroutz δεν είναι ιστοσελίδα που προβάλει τιμές για την ψυχή της μάνας του (ίσως ξεκίνησε έτσι κάποτε). Χρεώνει ένα ποσό το χρόνο (last I checked ήταν 650-700 ευρώ το χρόνο ή/και χρέωση ανά κλικ -αποτελεσμάτων-). Είναι προφανές ότι κάποια μαγαζιά, για τους δικούς τους λόγους αποφάσισαν να μην πληρώνουν αυτό το ποσό (λογικό, ειδικά στις μέρες μας και ειδικά αν ισχύει η χρέωση ανά κλικ ακόμα) και άρα να μην συμμετέχουν στο skroutz και άρα να μην συμπεριλαμβάνονται στα αποτελέσματα αναζήτησης.

Ούτε για τις τιμές υπάρχει συνομωσία. Στα λεγόμενα "μεγάλα" εμπορικά οι τιμές είναι αυτές που είναι με μικρές αποκλίσεις. Πρέπει να γίνει κατανοητό ότι εκτός των άλλων παίζει ρόλο και η χώρα και ο τρόπος εισαγωγής, πέρα από το όποιο (αισχρό ή μη) κέρδος που βγάζουν αυτά τα καταστήματα από μια Χ αγορά προϊόντος. Γιατί το λέω αυτό ? Πάρα πολλές φορές στα αποτελέσματα του skroutz βγάζουν το ίδιο προιόν με σημαντικές έως και μεγάλες διαφορές τιμής. Πολλά καταστήματα εδώ και καιρό κάνουν παραεισαγωγές, ουσιαστικά δηλαδή αγοράζουν απευθείας το προϊόν από τον Χ vendor-α και εκεί υπάρχει πολλές φορές πρόβλημα με την εγγύηση (αχρείαστη να είναι) και κυρίως με τη διαθεσιμότητα. Χρειάζεται λοιπόν υπομονή και πέρα από το ηλεκτρονικό ψάξιμο και προσωπικό ψάξιμο (πχ επίσκεψη στο μαγαζί ή τηλεφωνάκι ή email ή συνδυασμό των μεθόδων αυτών).

----------


## jmakro

Ακριβώς οπώς τα λες είναι.Όλες οι ηλεκτρονικΈς αγορες (pc things) ακόμα και games πλεον γινονται απο ebay amazon  κτλ που έχουν τρελή διαφορά σε τιμές!

----------


## Asdic

> Ακριβώς οπώς τα λες είναι.Όλες οι ηλεκτρονικΈς αγορες (pc things) ακόμα και games πλεον γινονται απο ebay amazon  κτλ που έχουν τρελή διαφορά σε τιμές!


με τις εγγυησεις και με εποστροφες σε περιπτωση προβληματος τι γινεται ομως ? πχ μια οθονη με προβλημα πρεπει να σταλει πισω στο Ebay, amazon κτλ ? ετσι δεν ειναι ?

----------


## Mirmidon

> με τις εγγυησεις και με εποστροφες σε περιπτωση προβληματος τι γινεται ομως ? πχ μια οθονη με προβλημα πρεπει να σταλει πισω στο Ebay, amazon κτλ ? ετσι δεν ειναι ?


Θα πρέπει όλοι μας να κατανοήσουμε και να θυμόμαστε πάντα ότι *τις εγγυήσεις τις παρέχει η εκάστοτε κατασκευάστρια εταιρία* και όχι ο τελικός πωλητής/μαγαζί. Κατά συνέπεια σε περιπτώσεις αγοράς από το διαδύκτυο ή θα πρέπει να αποστείλουμε στην εδώ αντιπροσωπία με την οποία συνεργάζεται η κατασκευάστρια εταιρία ή το αποστέλουμε εμείς ταχυδρομικά αρκετές φορές με έξοδα δικά τους, ιδίως αν πρόκειται για Return Merchandise Authorization το γνωστό μας RMA.Το λέει και η φράση. Έτσι λοιπόν ή επικοινονούμε με τον πωλητή ή online με την κατασκευάστρια εταιρία αυτή καθεαυτή έχοντας πρόχειρα ακριβές μοντέλο σειριακό αριθμό  store receipt or invoice που παρέχονται και ηλεκτρονικά  κλπ. Στη συνέχεια εκείνοι μας δίνουν αριθμό RMA και οδηγίες αποστολής και συσκευασίας της συσκευής (πχ να μην περιέχονται λοιπά εξαρτήματα όπως καλώδια κλπ). Θυμίζω σαν τρανό παράδειγμα την PLEXTOR.

----------


## famous-walker

Το e-shop μετά την υπαγωγή του στον πτωχευτικό κώδικα έκοψε το skroutz, αλλά ήταν στο bestprice, τουλάχιστον μέχρι πέρσι.

Μέχρι και το 2009 είχε τεράστια ποικιλία και ήταν το φθηνότερο από όλα. Στα υλικά για case modification, υδρόψυξη κτλ, κανένα άλλο δεν είχε την ποικιλία του.

Σε τιμές και ποικιλία μέχρι και το 2014 ήταν το Visionstudio, μετά τις ανέβασε αρκετά.

Το PC hardware στην Ελλάδα μια χαρά τιμολόγηση έχει. Εγώ πήρα την 290x 245 ευρώ σε προσφορά από το e-shop. Δεν ρισκάρω για να γλιτώσω έστω και 10 ευρώ να το πάρω απ' έξω και να περιμένω μέρες και μήνες για πιθανό DOA ή RMA. Μόνο με το pixmania συνέφερε κάποτε που ερχόταν φορτωτική από DHL να το πάρει πίσω.

Την SB Zx την πήρα το 2013 102 ευρώ, ενώ σε Γερμανία (idealo.de) η φθηνότερη ήταν 110 ευρώ...

----------


## sdikr

> Θα πρέπει όλοι μας να κατανοήσουμε και να θυμόμαστε πάντα ότι *τις εγγυήσεις τις παρέχει η εκάστοτε κατασκευάστρια εταιρία* και όχι ο τελικός πωλητής/μαγαζί. Κατά συνέπεια σε περιπτώσεις αγοράς από το διαδύκτυο ή θα πρέπει να αποστείλουμε στην εδώ αντιπροσωπία με την οποία συνεργάζεται η κατασκευάστρια εταιρία ή το αποστέλουμε εμείς ταχυδρομικά αρκετές φορές με έξοδα δικά τους, ιδίως αν πρόκειται για Return Merchandise Authorization το γνωστό μας RMA.Το λέει και η φράση. Έτσι λοιπόν ή επικοινονούμε με τον πωλητή ή online με την κατασκευάστρια εταιρία αυτή καθεαυτή έχοντας πρόχειρα ακριβές μοντέλο σειριακό αριθμό  store receipt or invoice που παρέχονται και ηλεκτρονικά  κλπ. Στη συνέχεια εκείνοι μας δίνουν αριθμό RMA και οδηγίες αποστολής και συσκευασίας της συσκευής (πχ να μην περιέχονται λοιπά εξαρτήματα όπως καλώδια κλπ). Θυμίζω σαν τρανό παράδειγμα την PLEXTOR.


Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές διαφορετικές καταστάσεις.

η εδώ αντιπροσωπεία έχει το δικαίωμα να μην δεχτεί κάτι το όποιο δεν έχει περάσει απο αυτήν, υπεύθυνος για την Εγγύηση είναι ο πωλητής,  σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις εσύ το κόστος επιστροφής,
άλλες πάλι περιπτώσεις έχουν να κάνουν με αγορά εκτός ΕΕ, εκεί τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα χειρότερα

ΥΓ με τα λεφτά που πληρώναμε στην plextor  το μόνο λογικό ήτανε να έχουν τέτοιες εγγυήσεις   :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

Off Topic


		LOL με τις τιμές της Plextor. Πολύ καλά DVD recorders όμως.

----------


## jmakro

> με τις εγγυησεις και με εποστροφες σε περιπτωση προβληματος τι γινεται ομως ? πχ μια οθονη με προβλημα πρεπει να σταλει πισω στο Ebay, amazon κτλ ? ετσι δεν ειναι ?


Όταν αγόρασα από amazon.com την Asus strix 980ti έστειλα mail  στην Asus εδώ στην Ελλάδα το Serial Number  και μου απάντησαν οτι εχω 2 χρόνια εγγύηση.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Λετε για τις εγγυήσεις.
Ολόκληρη Motorola μου έριξε άκυρο για σε περίπτωση που ήθελα να τσεκάρουν προϊόν τους, αγορασμένο μεταχειρισμένο από Αγγλία, στα 180€.
Δυστυχώς κάποιες φορές δεν δουλεύει παντού το θέμα Ευρωπαϊκή εγγύηση, όπως ήδη αναφέρθηκε.

----------


## yiapap

> Θα πρέπει όλοι μας να κατανοήσουμε και να θυμόμαστε πάντα ότι *τις εγγυήσεις τις παρέχει η εκάστοτε κατασκευάστρια εταιρία* και όχι ο τελικός πωλητής/μαγαζί. Κατά συνέπεια σε περιπτώσεις αγοράς από το διαδύκτυο ή θα πρέπει να αποστείλουμε στην εδώ αντιπροσωπία με την οποία συνεργάζεται η κατασκευάστρια εταιρία ή το αποστέλουμε εμείς ταχυδρομικά αρκετές φορές με έξοδα δικά τους, ιδίως αν πρόκειται για Return Merchandise Authorization το γνωστό μας RMA.Το λέει και η φράση. Έτσι λοιπόν ή επικοινονούμε με τον πωλητή ή online με την κατασκευάστρια εταιρία αυτή καθεαυτή έχοντας πρόχειρα ακριβές μοντέλο σειριακό αριθμό  store receipt or invoice που παρέχονται και ηλεκτρονικά  κλπ. Στη συνέχεια εκείνοι μας δίνουν αριθμό RMA και οδηγίες αποστολής και συσκευασίας της συσκευής (πχ να μην περιέχονται λοιπά εξαρτήματα όπως καλώδια κλπ). Θυμίζω σαν τρανό παράδειγμα την PLEXTOR.


Δεν ισχύουν τα παραπάνω. Σύμφωνα με την Ελληνική νομοθεσία υπέυθυνος της εγγύησης είναι ο πωλητής. Το τι συμφωνίες έχει αυτός με τον κατασκευαστή- αντιπρόσωπο δεν ενδιαφέρει τον πελάτη- καταναλωτή.




> Εντάξει τώρα μην πετάμε ότι θέλουμε για το φραστικό εντυπωσιασμό. Να μου έλεγες για άλλα 2 (σχεδόν) οποιαδήποτε καταστήματα να έλεγα ok να το δούμε. Τα 2 συγκεκριμένα που αναφέρεις είναι γνωστός ο βίος και η πολιτεία τους. Το Πλαίσιο "γεννήθηκε" το 1969 σε ένα μικρό μαγαζί της Στουρνάρη από τον τότε φοιτητή του ΕΜΠ (και σημερινό πρόεδρο και CEO της Πλαίσιο ΑΕ) Γιώργο Γεράρδο, το 79 γίνεται ΑΕ, το 86 έστησε το πρώτο computer shop κτλ κτλ. Το eshop στήθηκε από 2 αδέρφια (Κώστας και Σίμος Μαυροειδής) και έναν...μη αδερφό  (Απόστολος Αποστολάκης) περίπου το 98-99, πέρασε από καλές και πλέον κακές έως κάκιστες εποχές, μπήκε στο άρθρο 99 σε κάποια στιγμή, έκλεισαν καταστήματα κτλ και πλέον υποτίθεται ότι βρίσκεται σε διαδικασία...εξυγίανσης.
> 
> Όσο το γιατί δεν τα συμπεριλαμβάνει το skroutz η απάντηση είναι απλούστατη. Το skroutz δεν είναι ιστοσελίδα που προβάλει τιμές για την ψυχή της μάνας του (ίσως ξεκίνησε έτσι κάποτε). Χρεώνει ένα ποσό το χρόνο (last I checked ήταν 650-700 ευρώ το χρόνο ή/και χρέωση ανά κλικ -αποτελεσμάτων-). Είναι προφανές ότι κάποια μαγαζιά, για τους δικούς τους λόγους αποφάσισαν να μην πληρώνουν αυτό το ποσό (λογικό, ειδικά στις μέρες μας και ειδικά αν ισχύει η χρέωση ανά κλικ ακόμα) και άρα να μην συμμετέχουν στο skroutz και άρα να μην συμπεριλαμβάνονται στα αποτελέσματα αναζήτησης.
> 
> Ούτε για τις τιμές υπάρχει συνομωσία. Στα λεγόμενα "μεγάλα" εμπορικά οι τιμές είναι αυτές που είναι με μικρές αποκλίσεις. Πρέπει να γίνει κατανοητό ότι εκτός των άλλων παίζει ρόλο και η χώρα και ο τρόπος εισαγωγής, πέρα από το όποιο (αισχρό ή μη) κέρδος που βγάζουν αυτά τα καταστήματα από μια Χ αγορά προϊόντος. Γιατί το λέω αυτό ? Πάρα πολλές φορές στα αποτελέσματα του skroutz βγάζουν το ίδιο προιόν με σημαντικές έως και μεγάλες διαφορές τιμής. Πολλά καταστήματα εδώ και καιρό κάνουν παραεισαγωγές, ουσιαστικά δηλαδή αγοράζουν απευθείας το προϊόν από τον Χ vendor-α και εκεί υπάρχει πολλές φορές πρόβλημα με την εγγύηση (αχρείαστη να είναι) και κυρίως με τη διαθεσιμότητα. Χρειάζεται λοιπόν υπομονή και πέρα από το ηλεκτρονικό ψάξιμο και προσωπικό ψάξιμο (πχ επίσκεψη στο μαγαζί ή τηλεφωνάκι ή email ή συνδυασμό των μεθόδων αυτών).


Έτσι, ακριβώς. Το Skroutz σε κάποια φάση θεώρησε ότι είναι το Google του eCommerce της Ελλάδας με αποτέλεσμα να αυξήσει τις τιμές τους σε επίπεδο που οι μεγάλες αλυσίδες θεώρησαν ότι το κόστος ξεπερνά το όφελος και αποσύρθηκαν. 
Από την άλλη αυτό είχε ως πλεονέκτημα να δώσουν περισσότερη έμφαση στα ηλεκτρονικά τους καταστήματα, στην επικοινωνία των προσφορών τους κτλ.κτλ.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Δεν ισχύουν τα παραπάνω. Σύμφωνα με την Ελληνική νομοθεσία υπέυθυνος της εγγύησης είναι ο πωλητής. Το τι συμφωνίες έχει αυτός με τον κατασκευαστή- αντιπρόσωπο δεν ενδιαφέρει τον πελάτη- καταναλωτή.
> 
> Έτσι, ακριβώς. Το Skroutz σε κάποια φάση θεώρησε ότι είναι το Google του eCommerce της Ελλάδας με αποτέλεσμα να αυξήσει τις τιμές τους σε επίπεδο που οι μεγάλες αλυσίδες θεώρησαν ότι το κόστος ξεπερνά το όφελος και αποσύρθηκαν. 
> Από την άλλη αυτό είχε ως πλεονέκτημα να δώσουν περισσότερη έμφαση στα ηλεκτρονικά τους καταστήματα, στην επικοινωνία των προσφορών τους κτλ.κτλ.


1ον Δεν διαφωνείς όμως ουσιαστικά πουθενά με τα όσα έγραψα. Ο πωλητής είναι υποχρεωμένος να τις τηρεί, αλλά μπορεί καν δίνει και προέκταση σε χρόνο και είδος.Στο κάτω κάτω αν το σκευτείς και μόνος σου απλά είναι αδύνατον ένας πωλητής να γνωρίζει για μια συγκεκριμένη σειρά συσκευών πόσο καιρό μπορεί να λειτουργεί απροβλημάτιστα και να εγγυηθεί ανάλογα. Αυτά τα γνωρίζουν οι κατασκευαστές.

2ον Η Ευρωπαική και διεθνής νομοθεσία υπερισχύει της Ελληνικής για τα εισαγόμενα. Πριν παραθέτεις νομικά θέματα καλύτερα να τα έχεις διαβάσει και κατανοήσει πλήρως ο ίδιος. 


EUR-Lex Access to European Union law Οδηγία με αντικείμενο την προσέγγιση των νομοθετικών, κανονιστικών και διοικητικών διατάξεων των κρατών μελών σχετικά με ορισμένες πτυχές της πώλησης και των εγγυήσεων καταναλωτικών αγαθών, με σκοπό την εξασφάλιση ενός στοιχειώδους ορίου ομοιόμορφης προστασίας των καταναλωτών στο πλαίσιο της εσωτερικής αγοράς.

Παραθέτω :

"1. Τα κράτη μέλη θεσπίζουν τις αναγκαίες νομοθετικές, κανονιστικές και διοικητικές διατάξεις, προκειμένου να συμμορφωθούν προς την παρούσα οδηγία το αργότερο την 1η Ιανουαρίου 2002. Ενημερώνουν αμέσως σχετικά την Επιτροπή."

----------


## yiapap

> 1ον Δεν διαφωνείς όμως ουσιαστικά πουθενά με τα όσα έγραψα. Ο πωλητής είναι υποχρεωμένος να τις τηρεί, αλλά μπορεί καν δίνει και προέκταση σε χρόνο και είδος.Στο κάτω κάτω αν το σκευτείς και μόνος σου απλά είναι αδύνατον ένας πωλητής να γνωρίζει για μια συγκεκριμένη σειρά συσκευών πόσο καιρό μπορεί να λειτουργεί απροβλημάτιστα και να εγγυηθεί ανάλογα. Αυτά τα γνωρίζουν οι κατασκευαστές.
> 
> 2ον Η Ευρωπαική και διεθνής νομοθεσία υπερισχύει της Ελληνικής για τα εισαγόμενα. Πριν παραθέτεις νομικά θέματα καλύτερα να τα έχεις διαβάσει και κατανοήσει πλήρως ο ίδιος. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EUR-Lex Access to European Union law Οδηγία με αντικείμενο την προσέγγιση των νομοθετικών, κανονιστικών και διοικητικών διατάξεων των κρατών μελών σχετικά με ορισμένες πτυχές της πώλησης και των εγγυήσεων καταναλωτικών αγαθών, με σκοπό την εξασφάλιση ενός στοιχειώδους ορίου ομοιόμορφης προστασίας των καταναλωτών στο πλαίσιο της εσωτερικής αγοράς.
> 
> ...


Ο πωλητής μπορεί να δίνει ότι θέλει. Μπορεί ο κατασκευαστής να δίνει ένα χρόνο εγγύησης και ο πωλητής να δίνει δύο. Μπορεί ο κατασκευαστής να δίνει 2 εβδομάδες DOA Και ο πωλητής μία. Εσύ ως καταναλωτής συνάπτεις εμπορική σύμβαση/συμφωνία με τον πωλητή και μόνο και άρα εκεί απευθύνεσαι. Το τι κάνει μετά αυτός με τον κατασκευαστή δεν αφορά τον καταναλωτή.
Το παραπάνω το γράφω *υπέρ* του καταναλωτή αφού με αυτό τον τρόπο δεν τον παίζουν μπαλάκι.
Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί παραθέτεις την 99/44/ΕΚ. Όπως έχουμε πει *πολλάκις* σε κάθε χώρα ισχύουν οι νόμοι της χώρας. Οι Ευρωπαϊκές Οδηγίες δεν έχουν καμιά θέση (ούτε καν συμβουλευτική) σε ένα Ελληνικό Δικαστήριο.
Αν σε ενδιαφέρει το θέμα, οι νόμοι που αφορούν τα δικαιώματα του καταναλωτή είναι ο 2251/94 και ο 3043/02 με τις αλλαγές και προσθήκες τους. Θα τους βρείς εύκολα στο Ελληνικό Διαδίκτυο αλλά αν θες να τους ανεβάσω και εδώ.
Το αν η Οδηγία ενσωματώθηκε και σε ποιο βαθμό είναι εύκολο να το δεις και το έχουμε συζητήσει επίσης πολλάκις σε διάφορα νήματα (π.χ. τα δύο έτη εγγύησης σε ηλεκτρονικά/κινη΄τα προϊόντα).

----------


## Asdic

παντως το Πλαισιο δινει 3 χρονια εγγυηση στις καρτες γραφικων σε σχεση με αλλα κασταστηματα που δινουν 2 ετη μονο.

----------


## Mirmidon

*Spoiler:*







> Ο πωλητής μπορεί να δίνει ότι θέλει. Μπορεί ο κατασκευαστής να δίνει ένα χρόνο εγγύησης και ο πωλητής να δίνει δύο. Μπορεί ο κατασκευαστής να δίνει 2 εβδομάδες DOA Και ο πωλητής μία. Εσύ ως καταναλωτής συνάπτεις εμπορική σύμβαση/συμφωνία με τον πωλητή και μόνο και άρα εκεί απευθύνεσαι. Το τι κάνει μετά αυτός με τον κατασκευαστή δεν αφορά τον καταναλωτή.
> Το παραπάνω το γράφω *υπέρ* του καταναλωτή αφού με αυτό τον τρόπο δεν τον παίζουν μπαλάκι.
> Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί παραθέτεις την 99/44/ΕΚ. Όπως έχουμε πει *πολλάκις* σε κάθε χώρα ισχύουν οι νόμοι της χώρας. Οι Ευρωπαϊκές Οδηγίες δεν έχουν καμιά θέση (ούτε καν συμβουλευτική) σε ένα Ελληνικό Δικαστήριο.
> Αν σε ενδιαφέρει το θέμα, οι νόμοι που αφορούν τα δικαιώματα του καταναλωτή είναι ο 2251/94 και ο 3043/02 με τις αλλαγές και προσθήκες τους. Θα τους βρείς εύκολα στο Ελληνικό Διαδίκτυο αλλά αν θες να τους ανεβάσω και εδώ.
> Το αν η Οδηγία ενσωματώθηκε και σε ποιο βαθμό είναι εύκολο να το δεις και το έχουμε συζητήσει επίσης πολλάκις σε διάφορα νήματα (π.χ. τα δύο έτη εγγύησης σε ηλεκτρονικά/κινη΄τα προϊόντα).







Το θέμα είναι ότι κανένας πωλητής δεν μπορεί να απαρνηθεί εγγύηση κατασκευαστή, ο κατασκευαστής απλά δεν θα τον επιλέξει. Το ότι κάποιοι πωλητές παραπέμπουν στην αντυπροσωπεία δεν σημένει ότι ο καταναλλωτής χάνει την όποια εγγύηση. Επίσης κανένας πωλητής δεν μπορεί να δίνει χρόνο εγγύησης μικρότερο του κατασκευαστή. Τον καταγγέλεις στην κατασκευάστρια και τον τρέχουν εκείνοι. 

Ακόμα και αν αγοράσουμε πχ μεταχειριμένη μητρηκή, οφείλουμε να ζητήσουμε την απόδειξη αγοράς που θα αποδεικνύει ότι καλύπτεται από εγγύηση, όταν η αγορά (2ο χέρι) γίνεται μέσα στον χρόνο ισχύος της.

----------


## A_gamer

> παντως το Πλαισιο δινει 3 χρονια εγγυηση στις καρτες γραφικων σε σχεση με αλλα κασταστηματα που δινουν 2 ετη μονο.


Η απάντηση που θέλω να δώσω μπορεί να σε προσβάλει, οπότε θα το πω κομψά. Δεν έχει σημασία πόση εγγύηση δίνει το Πλαίσιο, αν είναι αναξιόπιστο στις επιστροφές και αν έχει τιμές με premium μεγαλύτερο από όλα τα άλλα καταστήματα.


*Spoiler:*




			Αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι πως ό,τι κάνει το Πλαίσιο το έχω γραμμένο στα... απόκρυφα.  :Razz:  Δεν το λέω για να σε μειώσω, απλώς το Πλαίσιο δεν το έχω καθόλου σε υπόληψη. Κάποτε ήταν μια χαρά μαγαζί (βλέπε: πριν δέκα χρόνια). Τώρα, δεν τρώγεται.

----------


## Asdic

δεν διαφωνω καθολου και εχει καταντησει δυστυχως στο ιδιο επιπεδο με το ΕΣΟΠ. και τα εξτρα χρηματα που δινεις δεν δικαιολογει 1 χρονο εγγυηση παραπανω, απλα το αναφερα σαν αξιοπεριεργο.

----------


## jap

Off Topic


		@A_gamer: Τι ξέρεις εσύ από Πλαίσιο;  :Razz:  Εμείς (οι 25 χρόνια μεγαλύτεροί σου) το στηρίξαμε τόσα χρόνια το μαγαζί, από τότε που είχε ήδη σχεδίου μόνο, πριν φέρει υπολογιστές. Όσο πιο πολλές φορές έχουμε περάσει το κατώφλι του τόσο πιο θλιβερή μας φαίνεται η σημερινή κατρακύλα.

----------


## A_gamer

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		@A_gamer: Τι ξέρεις εσύ από Πλαίσιο;  Εμείς (οι 25 χρόνια μεγαλύτεροί σου) το στηρίξαμε τόσα χρόνια το μαγαζί, από τότε που είχε ήδη σχεδίου μόνο, πριν φέρει υπολογιστές. Όσο πιο πολλές φορές έχουμε περάσει το κατώφλι του τόσο πιο θλιβερή μας φαίνεται η σημερινή κατρακύλα.




Off Topic


		Από Πλαίσιο έπαιρνα πιο πολύ στα πρώτα χρόνια που ασχολήθηκα με υπολογιστές (2001-2008~). Δεν πρόλαβα τα πρώτα του χρόνια, αλλά ήταν φοβερό μαγαζί και τότε που ψώνιζα.

----------


## computersgr

Για να βάλουμε κάποια πράγματα σε σειρά, επειδή διάβασα λίγο το συγκεκριμένο νήμα:
1. Τελικά η απόφαση του Πολυμελούς Πρωτοδικείου Αθηνών, στο αίτημα για την επικύρωση της συμφωνίας για εξυγίανση του e-Shop.gr, ήταν αρνητική. 
2. Το Eshop.gr πλέον έχει περάσει σε άλλο ιδιοκτήτη, με άλλο ΑΦΜ και άλλη εταιρική μορφή πλέον από Α.Ε. είναι ΙΚΕ
3. Το παλιό Eshop.gr άφησε χρέη κοντά στα 50 εκατομμύρια ευρώ χωρίς να υπολογίσουμε πρόσθετα πρόστιμα από την εφορία αφού βέβαια πρώτα το μεταβιβάσανε σε 3 "άσχετα" ονόματα ιδιοκτητών, αυτό στην γλώσσα των "επιχειρήσεων" ονομάζεται "ξέπλυμα" (τα εισαγωγικά έχουν σημασία)
4. Το brand και το ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα συνεχίζει να πουλάει φυσικά εκμεταλλευόμενο την παλιά αίγλη, το όνομα, το πελατολόγιο και τις υποδομές της παλιάς εταιρίας, η οποία ακόμη και σήμερα ΔΕΝ δημοσιεύει ισολογισμούς κάτι που κανονικά επισύρει πρόστιμα... αλλά είναι τόσο μικρά που φυσικά δεν ενδιαφέρουν.
5. Το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το eshop.gr όπως διάβασα παραπάνω, αποτελεί μια εντελώς διαφορετική επιχείρηση με διαφορετικούς ιδιοκτήτες και αποτελεί το μοναδικό ίσως παράδειγμα υγιούς εταιρίας πληροφορικής με τόσα χρόνια ιστορία και με σταθερή κερδοφορία-πορεία.

Περισσότερα θα βρείτε στο αναλυτικό άρθρο που έχω δημοσιεύσει εδώ και πολύ καιρό αλλά έχω μαζέψει όλες τις σχετικές και νεώτερες πληροφορίες. Όπως και τον ρόλο που αρχικά είχε το efood.gr που βέβαια συνεχίζει όπως δείχνει με εντελώς άλλους ιδιοκτήτες.

Η εταιρία eshop.gr ως μονοπρόσωπη ΙΚΕ συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί.
Η μη συμμετοχή πολλών καταστημάτων (π.χ. plaisio.gr / eshop.gr κλπ) στο Skroutz.gr έχει καθαρά σχέση με το κόστος συμμετοχής και τον τιμοκατάλογο που έχει επιβάλλει το skroutz τα τελευταία χρόνια.

----------


## computersgr

> Για να βάλουμε κάποια πράγματα σε σειρά, επειδή διάβασα λίγο το συγκεκριμένο νήμα:
> 1. Τελικά η απόφαση του Πολυμελούς Πρωτοδικείου Αθηνών, στο αίτημα για την επικύρωση της συμφωνίας για εξυγίανση του e-Shop.gr, ήταν αρνητική. 
> 2. Το Eshop.gr πλέον έχει περάσει σε άλλο ιδιοκτήτη, με άλλο ΑΦΜ και άλλη εταιρική μορφή πλέον από Α.Ε. είναι ΙΚΕ
> 3. Το παλιό Eshop.gr άφησε χρέη κοντά στα 50 εκατομμύρια ευρώ χωρίς να υπολογίσουμε πρόσθετα πρόστιμα από την εφορία αφού βέβαια πρώτα το μεταβιβάσανε σε 3 "άσχετα" ονόματα ιδιοκτητών, αυτό στην γλώσσα των "επιχειρήσεων" ονομάζεται "ξέπλυμα" (τα εισαγωγικά έχουν σημασία)
> 4. Το brand και το ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα συνεχίζει να πουλάει φυσικά εκμεταλλευόμενο την παλιά αίγλη, το όνομα, το πελατολόγιο και τις υποδομές της παλιάς εταιρίας, η οποία ακόμη και σήμερα ΔΕΝ δημοσιεύει ισολογισμούς κάτι που κανονικά επισύρει πρόστιμα... αλλά είναι τόσο μικρά που φυσικά δεν ενδιαφέρουν.
> 5. Το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το eshop.gr όπως διάβασα παραπάνω, αποτελεί μια εντελώς διαφορετική επιχείρηση με διαφορετικούς ιδιοκτήτες και αποτελεί το μοναδικό ίσως παράδειγμα υγιούς εταιρίας πληροφορικής με τόσα χρόνια ιστορία και με σταθερή κερδοφορία-πορεία.
> 
> Περισσότερα θα βρείτε στο αναλυτικό άρθρο που έχω δημοσιεύσει εδώ και πολύ καιρό αλλά έχω μαζέψει όλες τις σχετικές και νεώτερες πληροφορίες. Όπως και τον ρόλο που αρχικά είχε το efood.gr που βέβαια συνεχίζει όπως δείχνει με εντελώς άλλους ιδιοκτήτες.
> 
> ...


Τα νέα δεδομένα πλέον ξεπερνάνε την φαντασία, ενώ το eshop.gr χρωστάει πολλές δεκάδες εκατομμύρια που πολλοί από εμάς πληρώνουμε μέσω της φορολογίας σε ένα κράτος που δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει τίποτα πλέον. Το eshop.gr πλέον πήγε κατά 100% σε εξωχώρια εταιρεία στην Κύπρο, άλλαξε το ΑΦΜ και την εταιρική του επωνυμία και συνεχίζει κανονικά την λειτουργία του.  :Cool:

----------


## babis3g

Δεν ειναι δουλεια μου αν χρωσταει, αλλα εδω που τα λεμε σαν αγοραστης, μια χαρα εξυπερετει και ειναι και πολυ βολικο, ερχονται τα προιοντα στο κοντινο μαγαζι, ουτε ταχυδρομειο και σε αρκετα εχει και καλες τιμες και συνεχεια καλες προσφορες

----------


## cool11

H επαρχια εχει *σωθεί* με το eshop...

----------


## Mirmidon

> Δεν ειναι δουλεια μου αν χρωσταει, αλλα εδω που τα λεμε σαν αγοραστης, μια χαρα εξυπερετει και ειναι και πολυ βολικο, ερχονται τα προιοντα στο κοντινο μαγαζι, ουτε ταχυδρομειο και σε αρκετα εχει και καλες τιμες και συνεχεια καλες προσφορες


Αν δεν πληρώσει αυτά που χρωστάει σε επηράζει και εσένα όμως.

----------


## Zus

> H επαρχια εχει *σωθεί* με το eshop...


Ισχύει. 

Οι τιμές του eshop είναι τσιμπημένες, σε σχέση με τα σκρουτζομάγαζα των μεγάλεων πόλεων. Η έλλειψη όμως μεταφορικών και χρέωσης αντικαταβολής, ουσιαστικά πάει την τιμή στα ίδια και έχεις και μία παραπάνω εγγύηση από ένα τυχαίο σκρουτζομάγαζο που σήμερα είναι και αύριο όχι.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ισχύει. 
> 
> Οι τιμές του eshop είναι τσιμπημένες, σε σχέση με τα σκρουτζομάγαζα των μεγάλεων πόλεων. Η έλλειψη όμως μεταφορικών και χρέωσης αντικαταβολής, ουσιαστικά πάει την τιμή στα ίδια και έχεις και μία παραπάνω εγγύηση από ένα τυχαίο σκρουτζομάγαζο που σήμερα είναι και αύριο όχι.


Και ποιος σου εγγυάται ότι το e-shop θα υπάρχει και αύριο. Ο τίτλος και μόνο τα λέει όλα...

----------


## Zus

> Και ποιος σου εγγυάται ότι το e-shop θα υπάρχει και αύριο. Ο τίτλος και μόνο τα λέει όλα...


Τόσα χρόνια η ίδια ιστορία.

----------


## ks1981

μακαρι να μην κλεισει ποτε είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από το e-shop.αψογα προιοντα σε καλες τιμες και μεγαλη ποικιλια.

----------


## sdikr

> μακαρι να μην κλεισει ποτε είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από το e-shop.αψογα προιοντα σε καλες τιμες και μεγαλη ποικιλια.


Φτάνει να μην χρειαστείς εγγύηση, εκεί τα πράγματα αλλάζουν λιγάκι

----------


## ks1981

λαθος χρειαστηκα την εγγυηση τρεις φορες και τις τρεις ειχα αψογη εξυπηρετηση

----------


## sdikr

> λαθος χρειαστηκα την εγγυηση τρεις φορες και τις τρεις ειχα αψογη εξυπηρετηση


Μην λες την λέξη λάθος τόσο εύκολα, Αν θα δεις στο φόρουμ υπάρχουν πολλές αναφορές για θέματα με εγγυήσεις,  ειδικά με διάφορα τα όποια είναι παρεισαγωγή.

----------


## giorgiosgr

Δηλαδη μπορει να στησει καποιος μια εταιρια, να τη φορτωσει χρεη, και υστερα να λειτουργει με αλλο αφμ;;;

----------


## tzelen

> Δηλαδη μπορει να στησει καποιος μια εταιρια, να τη φορτωσει χρεη, και υστερα να λειτουργει με αλλο αφμ;;;


Αμέ.

Λέγεται έξυπνο επιχειρήν. 

 :Razz:

----------


## cranky

Μεγάλο ατού η ποικιλία του (αν και έχει περιοριστεί λίγο, τελευταία).
Μιά δυό φορές που χρειάστηκα εγγύηση, είχα θετική αντιμετώπιση.

----------


## MitsosLarissa

Έχω κλάψει λεφτά από αγορές που είχα κάνει από το συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα. Ότι είχα πάρει από αυτούς πάνω από 6 μήνες δεν κράτησε... Μέχρι και σκληρός WD τα είχε φτύσει μέσα σε 5 μήνες...Τους τον είχα γυρίσει και τους είπα να τον βάλουν εκεί που ξέρουν. Από τότε που σταμάτησα να ψωνίζω από αυτούς γύρω στο 2009 ηρέμησα! Οπότε δεν με στεναχωρεί καθόλου και να βάλει λουκέτο...

----------


## adiS

Εγώ λόγο επαρχίας με βολεύει πάρα πολύ γιατί δεν έχει μεταφορικά.

Έχω αγοράσει πάρα πολλά πραγματα από το eshop η άποψη μου μόνο θετική είναι. Χρειάστηκε να γυρίσω πίσω λόγο εγγύησης προιόντα, δεν είχα πρόβλημα ποτέ.

Το pc μου το έχω πάρει από εκεί(κομμάτια) και από Δεκέμβριο του 9 δουλεύει άψογα μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## cranky

Έχει μεταφορικά, αλλα είναι πολύ λίγα (3 €, όταν άλλοι ζητάνε 5 ή 6 €), για αγορές κάτω των 90 €.

----------


## daywalker06

Ευτυχώς δεν είμαστε ολοι απο Αθήνα, οποτε τα μεταφορικα δεν ειναι τοσο "λίγα" για ολους ....
Ευτυχως υπαρχουν και αλλοι που δίνουν τόσο λίγα και για μας που βρισκόμαστε αρκετά μακρυα σας  :Razz:

----------


## cranky

Δεν μιλάω για Αθήνα.
Στά τοπικά e-shop points, πηγαίνουν χωρίς μεταφορικά.
Αν τα θέλεις στο σπίτι, τότε χρεώνουν το 3€υρο.

----------


## daywalker06

Δεν εχει παντού e-shop points,  με χρεώνουν 5,5 ευρώ αρα ειναι σαν τους αλλους  :Smile:

----------


## goku

Και εδώ μια χαρά με το θέμα της εγγύησης σε 2 αντικείμενα, σε ηχεία 2.1 και σε επεξεργαστή. Τον επεξεργαστή μου τον άλλαξαν άμεσα με άλλον ίδιο και στα ηχεία επειδή δεν υπήρχε πλέον το μοντέλο δέχτηκα να μου κάνουν πίστωση για να πάρω κάτι άλλο. Μεγάλου ατού ότι έχει καταστήματα στην επαρχία οπότε πάω απλώς στο κατάστημα και αφήνω εκεί ή λαμβάνω από εκεί ότι προϊόν θέλω οπότε δεν μπλέκω με έξοδα μεταφοράς.

----------


## ks1981

και εγω παω στο τοπικο e-shop point και γλιτωνω τα μεταφορικα.το e-shop για μενα είναι μακραν το καλυτερο online κατάστημα.

----------


## babis3g

> Αν δεν πληρώσει αυτά που χρωστάει σε επηράζει και εσένα όμως.


εδω χρωσταει η χωρα τρισεκατομμυρια και μας ρημαξαν, το e-shop που με εξυπερετει στην επαρχια με πειραξε?

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> εδω χρωσταει η χωρα τρισεκατομμυρια και μας ρημαξαν, το e-shop που με εξυπερετει στην επαρχια με πειραξε?


Ωραία λογική.
Για αυτό δεν θα ξεχρεώσει ποτέ.

----------


## uncharted

> εδω χρωσταει η χωρα *τρισεκατομμυρια* και μας ρημαξαν, το e-shop που με εξυπερετει στην επαρχια με πειραξε?


Υποθετω μιλας για δραχμες και οχι ευρω?  :Razz: 

Οσο για το e-shop και τον κουλουρτζη της γειτονιας (κλασικο παραδειγμα), ολα μαζι αθροιζονται...  :Smile:

----------


## Zus

Πιο πολύ αγχώνονται οι μη πελάτες του eShop αν θα κλείσει παρά οι μέτοχοι του και οι πελάτες.

----------


## manoulamou

> Δηλαδη μπορει να στησει καποιος μια εταιρια, να τη φορτωσει χρεη, και υστερα να λειτουργει με αλλο αφμ;;;





> Αμέ.
> 
> Λέγεται έξυπνο επιχειρήν.


ΕΠΙΣΗΣ λεγεται και ελληνικο πολιτικο  κομμα == > νεος φορεας...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## akilleas

> Πιο πολύ αγχώνονται οι μη πελάτες του eShop αν θα κλείσει παρά οι μέτοχοι του και οι πελάτες.


Σωστό κι αυτό.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Πιο πολύ αγχώνονται οι μη πελάτες του eShop αν θα κλείσει παρά οι μέτοχοι του και οι πελάτες.


Εσύ που το ξέρεις;

----------


## Zus

> Εσύ που το ξέρεις;


Για τους μη πελάτες σας διαβάζω εδώ και χρόνια.

Για τους μετόχους το φαντάζομαι. Τόσες φουρτούνες και ακόμα εδώ, να βγάζετε εσείς χολή.

----------


## computersgr

Νομίζω ότι έχω συγκεντρώσει κάποια συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία για τις αλλαγές εταιρικής μορφής του ESHOP.gr αυτά βλέπω ότι κανέναν δεν απασχολούν, ούτε ότι μας έχει φεσώσει περίπου 40.000.000€ σε χρέη που δεν θα πληρωθούν ποτέ από κανέναν. Δηλαδή από Α.Ε. με συγκεκριμένους μετόχους τους δημιουργούς του, ξαφνικά άλλαξε Διοικητικό με ονόματα όπως Βανιοσίδης, Μανουσάροβ, Αρχιπόβ μετά χωρίς να βγάλει κανέναν ισολογισμό και να γνωρίζει κανείς για το πως θα αποπληρωθεί η πτωχευμένη Α.Ε. έγινε Μ.ΙΚΕ στο όνομα του Βανιοσίδη και άλλο ΑΦΜ, μετά άλλαξε πάλι ΑΦΜ και μετατράπηκε σε SMPC (7/2017) και αυτή εξολοκλήρου μεταφέρθηκε σε εξωχώρια εταιρία στην Κύπρο κατά 100% στην KOLMAN HOLDINGS LIMITED μια εταιρία που ουσιαστικά δημιουργήθηκε το 2016 ... 
Αν πληρώθηκαν φόροι, ασφαλιστικά ταμεία, προμηθευτές, εργαζόμενοι φυσικά δεν απασχολεί τον καταναλωτή όπως δεν τον απασχολεί γιατί κλείνει ένα κατάστημα στην γειτονιά του ή όταν χάνει την δουλειά του γιατί κάποιος άλλος επαγγελματίας δεν μπορεί να αντέξει την υψηλή φορολογία που επικρατεί στο ελληνικό επιχειρηματικό περιβάλλον.
Μέχρι σήμερα η εταιρία δεν βγήκε να ανακοινώσει ούτε ισολογισμούς, ούτε να δηλώσει αν ποτέ τακτοποιήσει τις υποχρεώσεις της τις οποίες επιβαρυνόμαστε όλοι ανεξαιρέτως. 
Αυτό πως ονομάζεται; δεν αποτελεί ανήθικη εταιρική πρακτική; Να την επιβραβεύσουμε λοιπόν με την επόμενη παραγγελία μας.

----------


## adiS

> Νομίζω ότι έχω συγκεντρώσει κάποια συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία για τις αλλαγές εταιρικής μορφής του ESHOP.gr αυτά βλέπω ότι κανέναν δεν απασχολούν, ούτε ότι μας έχει φεσώσει περίπου 40.000.000€ σε χρέη που δεν θα πληρωθούν ποτέ από κανέναν. Δηλαδή από Α.Ε. με συγκεκριμένους μετόχους τους δημιουργούς του, ξαφνικά άλλαξε Διοικητικό με ονόματα όπως Βανιοσίδης, Μανουσάροβ, Αρχιπόβ μετά χωρίς να βγάλει κανέναν ισολογισμό και να γνωρίζει κανείς για το πως θα αποπληρωθεί η πτωχευμένη Α.Ε. έγινε Μ.ΙΚΕ στο όνομα του Βανιοσίδη και άλλο ΑΦΜ, μετά άλλαξε πάλι ΑΦΜ και μετατράπηκε σε SMPC (7/2017) και αυτή εξολοκλήρου μεταφέρθηκε σε εξωχώρια εταιρία στην Κύπρο κατά 100% στην KOLMAN HOLDINGS LIMITED μια εταιρία που ουσιαστικά δημιουργήθηκε το 2016 ... 
> Αν πληρώθηκαν φόροι, ασφαλιστικά ταμεία, προμηθευτές, εργαζόμενοι φυσικά δεν απασχολεί τον καταναλωτή όπως δεν τον απασχολεί γιατί κλείνει ένα κατάστημα στην γειτονιά του ή όταν χάνει την δουλειά του γιατί κάποιος άλλος επαγγελματίας δεν μπορεί να αντέξει την υψηλή φορολογία που επικρατεί στο ελληνικό επιχειρηματικό περιβάλλον.
> Μέχρι σήμερα η εταιρία δεν βγήκε να ανακοινώσει ούτε ισολογισμούς, ούτε να δηλώσει αν ποτέ τακτοποιήσει τις υποχρεώσεις της τις οποίες επιβαρυνόμαστε όλοι ανεξαιρέτως. 
> Αυτό πως ονομάζεται; δεν αποτελεί ανήθικη εταιρική πρακτική; Να την επιβραβεύσουμε λοιπόν με την επόμενη παραγγελία μας.


Σίγουρα δεν πρέπει να επιβραβεύουμε τέτοιες εταιρείες, από την άλλη εμείς σαν καταναλωτές πρέπει να ελέγχουμε το background κάθε εταιρείας που παραγγέλλουμε? Αυτό που ενδιαφέρει τον καταναλωτή είναι να αγοράζει το σωστό προϊόν στην καλύτερη τιμή που μπορεί να βρει και να έχει υποστήριξη σε περίπτωση που έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Για το eshop έγινε μεγάλος ντόρος γιατί είναι μια εταιρεία που έγινε γνωστή σε όλη την Ελλάδα, αλλά σκέψου πόσα skroutzoμαγαζα και όχι μόνο ακολουθούν τέτοιες τακτικές χωρίς να το καταλάβουμε εμείς οι καταναλωτές.

----------


## cool11

H δυναμη του eshop, ειναι το ΔΙΚΤΥΟ του.

----------


## computersgr

> Σίγουρα δεν πρέπει να επιβραβεύουμε τέτοιες εταιρείες, από την άλλη εμείς σαν καταναλωτές πρέπει να ελέγχουμε το background κάθε εταιρείας που παραγγέλλουμε? Αυτό που ενδιαφέρει τον καταναλωτή είναι να αγοράζει το σωστό προϊόν στην καλύτερη τιμή που μπορεί να βρει και να έχει υποστήριξη σε περίπτωση που έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Για το eshop έγινε μεγάλος ντόρος γιατί είναι μια εταιρεία που έγινε γνωστή σε όλη την Ελλάδα, αλλά σκέψου πόσα skroutzoμαγαζα και όχι μόνο ακολουθούν τέτοιες τακτικές χωρίς να το καταλάβουμε εμείς οι καταναλωτές.


Τις ίδιες πρακτικές με μικρότερα μεγέθη εμφανίζουν πολλά online καταστήματα "της αρπαχτής" θα τα ονομάσω. Σε αυτό έχει μια ευθύνη και το ίδιο το Skroutz, ενώ παράλληλα αναγνωρίζω ότι απουσιάζει εντελώς η εφαρμογή των κανόνων και κυρίως ελέγχων στο ηλεκτρονικό εμπόριο. Σήμερα ο οποιοσδήποτε σηκώνει ένα ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα και κανείς δεν ελέγχει αν αποδίδει ΦΠΑ, αν είναι νόμιμα δηλωμένο αν εφαρμόζει τους κανόνες που έχουν θεσπιστεί. Γιατί στην χώρα μας κανόνες υπάρχουν, ο έλεγχος και η εφαρμογή απουσιάζει...

- - - Updated - - -




> H δυναμη του eshop, ειναι το ΔΙΚΤΥΟ του.


και φυσικά η ευκολία που μπορεί να αλλάζει ΑΦΜ  :Razz:

----------


## cool11

computersgr, δεν νομιζω να διαφωνει κανεις οτι πρεπει καθε επιχειρηση να εκπληρωνει τις υποχρεωσεις της, γιατι αν δεν το κανει, υπαρχουν αλυσιδωτες αρνητικες επιπτωσεις, σε κοινωνια, οικονομια κλπ
Αλλα αυτο, ΠΡΩΤΙΣΤΩΣ ειναι αρμοδιοτητα του κρατους.
Που δεν κανει ελεγχους, που εχει διαφθορα, που κανει στραβα ματια, που επιτρεπει ή ανεχεται καταστασεις κλπ
Το ψαρι βρωμαει απο το κεφαλι.

----------


## adiS

> Τις ίδιες πρακτικές με μικρότερα μεγέθη εμφανίζουν πολλά online καταστήματα "της αρπαχτής" θα τα ονομάσω. Σε αυτό έχει μια ευθύνη και το ίδιο το Skroutz, ενώ παράλληλα αναγνωρίζω ότι απουσιάζει εντελώς η εφαρμογή των κανόνων και κυρίως ελέγχων στο ηλεκτρονικό εμπόριο. Σήμερα ο οποιοσδήποτε σηκώνει ένα ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα και κανείς δεν ελέγχει αν αποδίδει ΦΠΑ, αν είναι νόμιμα δηλωμένο αν εφαρμόζει τους κανόνες που έχουν θεσπιστεί. Γιατί στην χώρα μας κανόνες υπάρχουν, ο έλεγχος και η εφαρμογή απουσιάζει...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> και φυσικά η ευκολία που μπορεί να αλλάζει ΑΦΜ


δυστυχώς έτσι είναι τα πράγματα όπως τα λες. Από την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει έλεγχος από τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες περιμένεις τον τελικό καταναλωτή να το κάνει?

Το να πάει μια εταιρεία στην Κύπρο δεν μου φαίνεται κακό και ούτε είναι και παράνομο φυσικά, οι περισσότεροι θα το κάναμε(αν μπορούσαμε) για να γλιτώσουμε τον συνέταιρο(φορολογία) που έχουμε βάλει στις επιχειρήσεις μας.

Το πρόβλημα είναι όπως αναφέρεις ότι αλλάζει ΑΦΜ σαν τα πουκάμισα και αφήνει τα φέσια στο παλιό ΑΦΜ.

----------


## babis3g

> Σίγουρα δεν πρέπει να επιβραβεύουμε τέτοιες εταιρείες, από την άλλη εμείς σαν καταναλωτές πρέπει να ελέγχουμε το background κάθε εταιρείας που παραγγέλλουμε? Αυτό που ενδιαφέρει τον καταναλωτή είναι να αγοράζει το σωστό προϊόν στην καλύτερη τιμή που μπορεί να βρει και να έχει υποστήριξη σε περίπτωση που έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Για το eshop έγινε μεγάλος ντόρος γιατί είναι μια εταιρεία που έγινε γνωστή σε όλη την Ελλάδα, αλλά σκέψου πόσα skroutzoμαγαζα και όχι μόνο ακολουθούν τέτοιες τακτικές χωρίς να το καταλάβουμε εμείς οι καταναλωτές.


+1



> Νομίζω ότι έχω συγκεντρώσει κάποια συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία για τις αλλαγές εταιρικής μορφής του ESHOP.gr αυτά βλέπω ότι κανέναν δεν απασχολούν, ούτε ότι μας έχει φεσώσει περίπου 40.000.000€ σε χρέη που δεν θα πληρωθούν ποτέ από κανέναν. Δηλαδή από Α.Ε. με συγκεκριμένους μετόχους τους δημιουργούς του, ξαφνικά άλλαξε Διοικητικό με ονόματα όπως Βανιοσίδης, Μανουσάροβ, Αρχιπόβ μετά χωρίς να βγάλει κανέναν ισολογισμό και να γνωρίζει κανείς για το πως θα αποπληρωθεί η πτωχευμένη Α.Ε. έγινε Μ.ΙΚΕ στο όνομα του Βανιοσίδη και άλλο ΑΦΜ, μετά άλλαξε πάλι ΑΦΜ και μετατράπηκε σε SMPC (7/2017) και αυτή εξολοκλήρου μεταφέρθηκε σε εξωχώρια εταιρία στην Κύπρο κατά 100% στην KOLMAN HOLDINGS LIMITED μια εταιρία που ουσιαστικά δημιουργήθηκε το 2016 ...
> Αν πληρώθηκαν φόροι, ασφαλιστικά ταμεία, προμηθευτές, εργαζόμενοι φυσικά δεν απασχολεί τον καταναλωτή όπως δεν τον απασχολεί γιατί κλείνει ένα κατάστημα στην γειτονιά του ή όταν χάνει την δουλειά του γιατί κάποιος άλλος επαγγελματίας δεν μπορεί να αντέξει την υψηλή φορολογία που επικρατεί στο ελληνικό επιχειρηματικό περιβάλλον.
> Μέχρι σήμερα η εταιρία δεν βγήκε να ανακοινώσει ούτε ισολογισμούς, ούτε να δηλώσει αν ποτέ τακτοποιήσει τις υποχρεώσεις της τις οποίες επιβαρυνόμαστε όλοι ανεξαιρέτως.
> Αυτό πως ονομάζεται; δεν αποτελεί ανήθικη εταιρική πρακτική; Να την επιβραβεύσουμε λοιπόν με την επόμενη παραγγελία μας.


Tοσες κυβερνησεις περασαν απο το '11 που υπαρχει το συγκεκριμενο topic και παμε για το '18 ... αυτους ψηφισαμε και τους καλυπτουν, δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι το παραπονο ... ας κανει καποιος μηνυση
Για τους δικους λογους (ανεφερα μερικους πιο πριν) θα ξανα παραγγειλω, βρειτε μου ενα μαγαζι εδω σε επαρχια, να εχει προσφορες και να το παιρνω χωρις ταχυδρομειο (ναι σε καποιες περιπτωσεις εχει δια τιμη σαν πληρωνα ταχυδρομειο απο αλλου, αλλα ομως αν τυχει θεμα εγγυησης, δεν πληρωνω εγω ταχυδρομεια αλλα) απο υποκαταστημα ή sale point

----------


## computersgr

Η δημοσιοποίηση είναι ένας τρόπος αντίδρασης, τα στοιχεία και τα δεδομένα είναι απλά συγκέντρωση δημοσίων πληροφοριών που όταν μαζεύονται σε ένα σημείο μπορεί κάποιος να βγάλει συμπεράσματα. Μήνυση δεν πρόκειται να κάνει κανείς τρίτος άσχετος ή καταναλωτής. Προσωπικά αλλά και σαν επαγγελματίας (σε άλλους χώρους βέβαια) θεωρώ τουλάχιστον ανήθικες αυτές τις πρακτικές που εφαρμόζουν εταιρίες και μάλιστα όταν θέλουν να παρουσιάζονται ως μεγάλες.
Συμφωνώ ότι ο Online/Offline καταναλωτής θα πρέπει να ελέγχει με ποιον συναλλάσσεται, είναι υποχρέωση του (όπως είναι υποχρέωση να γνωρίζουμε τους νόμους). Δεν φταίνε μόνο οι κυβερνήσεις αλλά το σύνολο της κοινωνίας μας (εμείς διαλέγουμε αυτούς που μας κυβερνάνε).

----------


## Mirmidon

> Η δημοσιοποίηση είναι ένας τρόπος αντίδρασης, τα στοιχεία και τα δεδομένα είναι απλά συγκέντρωση δημοσίων πληροφοριών που όταν μαζεύονται σε ένα σημείο μπορεί κάποιος να βγάλει συμπεράσματα. Μήνυση δεν πρόκειται να κάνει κανείς τρίτος άσχετος ή καταναλωτής. Προσωπικά αλλά και σαν επαγγελματίας (σε άλλους χώρους βέβαια) θεωρώ τουλάχιστον ανήθικες αυτές τις πρακτικές που εφαρμόζουν εταιρίες και μάλιστα όταν θέλουν να παρουσιάζονται ως μεγάλες.
> Συμφωνώ ότι ο Online/Offline καταναλωτής θα πρέπει να ελέγχει με ποιον συναλλάσσεται, είναι υποχρέωση του (όπως είναι υποχρέωση να γνωρίζουμε τους νόμους). Δεν φταίνε μόνο οι κυβερνήσεις αλλά το σύνολο της κοινωνίας μας (εμείς διαλέγουμε αυτούς που μας κυβερνάνε).


Τα έγραψες τόσο σωστά που με κάλυψες. Δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι παρά μόνο το εξής. Όλοι μα όλοι όσοι αδιαφορούν, το βρίσκουν μπροστά τους μα μαθηματική ακρίβεια. Δεν τη γλιτώνει κανείς. Μερικοί το καταλαβαίνουν. Άλλοι όμως τα ρίχνουν στους άλλους. Αυτό μόνο, τίποτε άλλο. 

Όποιος είναι σωστός, θα απολαμβάνει και τα μπράβο. Όποιος δεν είναι, απλά θα γελάνε μαζί του και θα φιγουράρει στα διάφορα forums ως περίγελος, όπως πχ αυτό το νήμα. Ας πρόσεχαν.

----------


## NUTSIS

Από τη στιγμή που ενα κατάστημα υπάρχει, μου δίνει παραστατικό πώλησης και εγγύηση, δεν εχω καταλάβει ποιος ειναι ο λόγος που δεν θα ψωνίσω αν με συμφέρει.
Το αν κάποιο κατάστημα εχει κάποιο τρόπο να μειώνει την εισφορά του στο κράτος δεν ειναι δική μου ευθύνη, υπάρχει εφορία, οικονομικές υπηρεσίες ελέγχου και τα ρέστα.
Αν ειναι δυνατόν να κάνω τον ντετέκτιβ για το αν τα καταστήματα που κάνω τις αγορές μου εναι ηθικοί φορολογικά. Γιατί νόμιμοι ειναι, έστω νομότυποι.
Με αυτη τη λογική θα πρέπει να κάνουμε έλεγχο στα super market, στις καφετέριες, στις σουβλακερί, όλοι μαζι και ο καθένας χωριστά.
Αδυνατώ.

----------


## tiatrou

> Από τη στιγμή που ενα κατάστημα υπάρχει, μου δίνει παραστατικό πώλησης και εγγύηση, δεν εχω καταλάβει ποιος ειναι ο λόγος που δεν θα ψωνίσω αν με συμφέρει.


*Οτι θα αυξηθούν οι φόροι που πληρώνεις καθημερινά μήπως;* Αύξηση Φ.Π.Α., Φόρος εισοδήματος, φόρος βενζίνης, ΕΝΦΙΑ.... Εκτός αν νομίζεις οτι αυτά τα πληρώνει ο Θεός.

- - - Updated - - -




> Με αυτη τη λογική θα πρέπει να κάνουμε έλεγχο στα super market, στις καφετέριες, στις σουβλακερί, όλοι μαζι και ο καθένας χωριστά.
> Αδυνατώ.


*Προφανώς.* Γι' αυτό ζητάμε πάντα απόδειξη και καταγγέλουμε τις παρανομίες.

----------


## babis3g

> *Οτι θα αυξηθούν οι φόροι που πληρώνεις καθημερινά μήπως;* Αύξηση Φ.Π.Α., Φόρος εισοδήματος, φόρος βενζίνης, ΕΝΦΙΑ.... Εκτός αν νομίζεις οτι αυτά τα πληρώνει ο Θεός.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> *Προφανώς.* Γι' αυτό ζητάμε πάντα απόδειξη και καταγγέλουμε τις παρανομίες.


Ενα λεπτο μπερδευτηκαμε, εγω τουλαχιστον το βλεπω απλο, να ειμαι λαθος?

αν υπαρχει αρθρο 99 (ο τιτλος του topic) που αντικατεστησε το αρθρο 44, τοτε τι συζηταμε 7 χρονια μετα? δεν ειναι νομιμο το αρθρο 99?
Ο πιστωτης ζηταει προστασια ωστε να αποφευχθει η πτωχευση (δεν ειμαι δικηγορος να ξερω λεπτομερειες και τι παραθυρα υπαρχουν) ... το δικαστηριο δεχεται ή οχι ... που ειναι το προβλημα απο την στιγμη που το δικαστηριο εκρινε να μην κλεισει?

Οπως ειπα και πιο πανω, γιατι καποιος που εχει προβλημα (γιατι και αποδειξεις παιρνω και σε μια περιπτωση επιστροφης δεν ειχα προβλημα) δεν κανει καταγγελια ή μηνυση?

----------


## NUTSIS

Για τον tiatrou:
Πέρα από το προφανές της παραλαβής απόδειξης, το οποίο ανέφερα, προτείνεται η συλλογή πληροφοριών κατα πόσο η επιχείρηση ειναι ηθική πριν την αγορά. Συναινείς σε αυτο;
Καλο ειναι να διατηρούμε ενα σεβασμό στον συνομιλητή μας, υπάρχει περίπτωση να ασχολείται καμια τριανταριά χρόνια με τα οικονομικά και κατι να ξέρει η κούτρα του..

----------


## Zus

Οκ, δεν θέλετε το eshop γιατί έχει μπει σε άρθρα και οι δικαστές του κάνουν πλάτες και είστε των οικονομικών και ξέρετε από αυτά.

Πείτε μας από που θέλετε να ψωνίζει ο κόσμος? Από τα Public με τους απλήρωτους δούλους του? Από το Πλαίσιο με τους ανθρώπους-ρομπότ που ξεζουμίζουν? Από τα συνοικιακά μαγαζιά με τιμές +30%, φορμάτ με πειρατικά Windows 30 ευρώ, μία απόδειξη στις πέντε? Από τα σκρουτζομάγαζα που σήμερα είναι αύριο δεν είναι?

----------


## computersgr

Εκτιμούσα ότι το χρέος του ESHOP.gr είναι 40 εκατομμύρια ευρώ από τους ισολογισμούς τους, παρόλα αυτά όμως επειδή οι ισολογισμοί ήταν παλιοι και αυτές τις μέρες ανακοινώθηκαν οι μεγαλοφειλέτες του Δημοσίου, θαυμάστε αγαπητοί :
 
Πηγή : http://www.aade.gr/dl_assets/dos/ofeilnp2017_1.html

*95.000.000 €*   :Evil:  :Whistle:  :Evil: 

Να θυμίσω ότι για μερικά δεκάδες εκατομμύρια ευρώ φέτος έγινε ολόκληρη ιστορία για χιλιάδες παιδιά που δεν είχαν δικαίωμα να πάνε στους παιδικούς σταθμούς και δεν δικαιούνταν επιδότηση. Φανταστείτε λιγο τι χάνει το σύνολο της χώρας και της κοινωνίας μας.

Επειδή αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω και το Public να θυμίσω ότι το Public είναι μια επιχείρηση με παθητικό άνω των 50 εκατ. € τουλάχιστον στους ισολογισμούς αλλά απο πίσω υπάρχει ένας επιχειρηματίας με σημαντικό πορτοφόλι... Ούτε αυτό είναι καθαρό, αλλά επιφυλάσσομαι με μελλοντικά δεδομένα.

----------


## sdikr

> Εκτιμούσα ότι το χρέος του ESHOP.gr είναι 40 εκατομμύρια ευρώ από τους ισολογισμούς τους, παρόλα αυτά όμως επειδή οι ισολογισμοί ήταν παλιοι και αυτές τις μέρες ανακοινώθηκαν οι μεγαλοφειλέτες του Δημοσίου, θαυμάστε αγαπητοί :
>  
> Πηγή : http://www.aade.gr/dl_assets/dos/ofeilnp2017_1.html
> 
> *95.000.000 €*  
> 
> Να θυμίσω ότι για μερικά δεκάδες εκατομμύρια ευρώ φέτος έγινε ολόκληρη ιστορία για χιλιάδες παιδιά που δεν είχαν δικαίωμα να πάνε στους παιδικούς σταθμούς και δεν δικαιούνταν επιδότηση. Φανταστείτε λιγο τι χάνει το σύνολο της χώρας και της κοινωνίας μας.
> 
> Επειδή αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω και το Public να θυμίσω ότι το Public είναι μια επιχείρηση με παθητικό άνω των 50 εκατ. € τουλάχιστον στους ισολογισμούς αλλά απο πίσω υπάρχει ένας επιχειρηματίας με σημαντικό πορτοφόλι... Ούτε αυτό είναι καθαρό, αλλά επιφυλάσσομαι με μελλοντικά δεδομένα.


Το κακό με την ΑΑΔΕ  είναι ότι δεν μας λέει πόσα απο αυτά είναι πραγματικά χρέη και πόσα πρόστιμα και προσαυξήσεις.

Οχι φυσικά ότι τα 40 μυρία είναι λίγα,  αλλά άλλη αίγλη έχουν τα 100 μύρια,  αλλιώς ακούγεται,  ώστε μετα ο κάθε ενας να λεεί όριστες 30 δις φοροδιαφυγή,  βάζουμε μέσα και το μινιον  :Razz:

----------


## computersgr

> Το κακό με την ΑΑΔΕ  είναι ότι δεν μας λέει πόσα απο αυτά είναι πραγματικά χρέη και πόσα πρόστιμα και προσαυξήσεις.
> 
> Οχι φυσικά ότι τα 40 μυρία είναι λίγα,  αλλά άλλη αίγλη έχουν τα 100 μύρια,  αλλιώς ακούγεται,  ώστε μετα ο κάθε ενας να λεεί όριστες 30 δις φοροδιαφυγή,  βάζουμε μέσα και το μινιον


Καταλαβαίνω από όσο γνωρίζω ότι τα επιπλέον είναι να συνεισπραττόμενα ; Και χωρίς αυτά είναι στα 75 μυριάκια... μου θυμίζει η ιστορία τον αείμνηστο Σταυρίδη...

----------


## tiatrou

> Για τον tiatrou:
> Πέρα από το προφανές της παραλαβής απόδειξης, το οποίο ανέφερα, προτείνεται η συλλογή πληροφοριών κατα πόσο η επιχείρηση ειναι ηθική πριν την αγορά. Συναινείς σε αυτο;
> Καλο ειναι να διατηρούμε ενα σεβασμό στον συνομιλητή μας, υπάρχει περίπτωση να ασχολείται καμια τριανταριά χρόνια με τα οικονομικά και κατι να ξέρει η κούτρα του..


Εκτός από το να παίρνουμε απόδειξη, και να θέλουμε, δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε και πολλά. Το θέμα είναι τι κάνει το κράτος. Ο σεβασμός είναι αυτονόητος.

----------


## computersgr

> Εκτός από το να παίρνουμε απόδειξη, και να θέλουμε, δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε και πολλά. Το θέμα είναι τι κάνει το κράτος. Ο σεβασμός είναι αυτονόητος.


Πολλά μπορούμε να κάνουμε, για παράδειγμα να σταματήσουμε να ενισχύουμε τέτοιες επιχειρήσεις και να επιλέγουμε επιχειρήσεις με σωστές πρακτικές και καλό παρελθόν....

----------


## tiatrou

> Από τα σκρουτζομάγαζα που σήμερα είναι αύριο δεν είναι?


Εννοείται. Εμένα τα σκρουτζομάγαζα με έχουν σώσει. Ψωνίζω χρόνια από αυτά και δεν έχω παράπονο ούτε ποιότητας, ούτε με τις τιμές. Ποτέ δε μου ήλθε προβληματικό προιον. Όσο για την εγγύηση ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών, τη δίνουν οι αντιπροσωπίες.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πολλά μπορούμε να κάνουμε, για παράδειγμα να σταματήσουμε να ενισχύουμε τέτοιες επιχειρήσεις και να επιλέγουμε επιχειρήσεις με σωστές πρακτικές και καλό παρελθόν....


Αυτό εγώ τουλάχιστον το κάνω. Ακόμα και από επιχειρήσεις που ακούγεται ότι εκμεταλλεύονται εργαζομένους και αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω, εγώ δεν ψωνίζω και ας είμαι δημόσιος υπάλληλος. Νομιζώ μας αφορά όλους μας.

----------


## Mirmidon

Εχετε δίκιο όλοι που εκφράζετε τις απόψεις σας εδώ. Επίσης το νέο για το τρέχον ποσό οφειλής της εν λόγω εταιρίας με εξέπληξε. Προσοπικά ψωνίζω από όλα τα καταστήματα E-Shop Πλαίσιο kai διάφορα σκρουτζομάγαζα, φυσικά από τον ποιο φτηνό.  Οι διαφορές στην τιμή βγάζουν μάτι. Και φυσικά όταν το E-Shop είναι από τα ποιο ακριβά στην πλειοψηφία των προιόντων του, είτε γίνεται πλιάτσικο με τους ισολογισμούς του, είτε δεν έχει την πελατεία που πρέπει για να λειτουργίσει σωστά. ¨οπως και να έχει ήταν/είναι θέμα χρόνου να χρωστάει. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι να χρωστάει απλώς. Είναι ότι αυτά τα λεφτά δεν θα εισπραχτούν ποτέ οπότε....

1. Το, χρεωκοπημένο, κράτος χάνει χρήματα.
2. Αναγκάζεται να καταφείγει σε δανεισμό και ζούμε όλοι μας τα χάλια που ζούμε σήμερα.
3. Κόβουν τη σύνταξη σε συγγενείς μας και φίλους και σε εμάς το εισόδημα. Επιπλέον αυξάνονται και οι φόροι με αποτέλεσμα το εισόδημα του καθενός μειώνεται περεταίρω. 
4. Οι τιμές για τα πάντα γύρω μας αυξάνονται. Οι όποιες πορσοφρές είναι για γέλια και απλώς ευκαιριακές στην καλύτερη.
5. Όλα αυτά γιατί είτε δεν ξέραμε τι να κάνουμε πριν φτάσουμε εδώ που φτάσαμε, είτε γιατι βιαρίομασταν να ασχολοηθούμε είτε, γιατί πραγματικά δεν μπορούσαμε να νατιδράσουμε.


Το δίχως άλλο ζούμε αυτό που μας αξίζει. Δεν φτείει κανένας άλλος και ακόμα λιγότερο η κατσίκα του γείτονα.


Με τις υγείες μας.

----------


## eyw

computersgr,
ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.
Ασχολείσαι με 1 εταιρεία από τις άπειρες που χρωστάνε στις τράπεζες ή δημόσιο δεκάδες (ή και εκατοντάδες) εκατομμύρια.
Θα είχε πιο πολύ ενδιαφέρον αν μας αποκάλυπτες πως τα κατάφερε να:
a. χρωστάει τόσα πολλά στο δημόσιο,
b. γιατί το δημόσιο δεν έχει κάνει ήδη κατάσχεση.

Zus, +1.

sdikr #664
έκανα χρήση της εγγύησης e-shop.gr κάμποσες φορές και είτε αντικατέστησαν, είτε έκοψαν πιστωτικό.
Δεν αμφισβητώ αυτό που λες, πες όμως για *ποιά* προϊόντα πρόκειται.
Παραεισαγωγή υπήρχε, υπάρχει και θα υπάρχει. Νομίζω ότι μέσα στην EU ο όρος δεν έχει πια νόημα, αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε.


Το e-shop.gr είχε και έχει το καλύτερο site από τα eshop.
Απο το πλαίσιο έχω να πάρω κάτι πάνω από 15ετία. Στις 10ετίες 80 και 90 ήταν φοβερό μαγαζί, πως κατάντησε έτσι?

----------


## computersgr

> computersgr,
> ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.
> Ασχολείσαι με 1 εταιρεία από τις άπειρες που χρωστάνε στις τράπεζες ή δημόσιο δεκάδες (ή και εκατοντάδες) εκατομμύρια.
> Θα είχε πιο πολύ ενδιαφέρον αν μας αποκάλυπτες πως τα κατάφερε να:
> a. χρωστάει τόσα πολλά στο δημόσιο,
> b. γιατί το δημόσιο δεν έχει κάνει ήδη κατάσχεση.


Δεν ασχολούμαι με 1 εταιρία..., δεν θα κάνω διαφήμιση το blog , αλλά εκεί θα δεις ότι έχω δεκάδες (Altec, Globo, Πουλιάδης, Public-Γερμανός-Multirama κ.ο.κ.) σχεδόν το σύνολο της αγοράς πληροφορικής και με τα χάλια της αγοράς μας. Το τρέχον post & η συζήτηση έχει σχέση με αυτή την εταιρία. 
Απαντώντας τώρα:
a. Είναι πολύ απλό, δεν πληρώνεις - αποδίδεις ΦΠΑ, φόρους, εργοδοτικές εισφορές και όπως θα δεις βασικές οφειλές για ΕΦΚΑ πάνω από 6 εκατ. ευρώ! (το ΕΦΚΑ θεωρείται το ταμείο των επαγγελματιών και αφορά όλους μας -επαγγελματίες, καταστήματα, eshops κ.ο.κ.). Έτσι μπορώ να κάνει οποιοσδήποτε προσφορές.
Με λίγα λόγια το eshop μπαίνει μέσα ή κρατάει χρήματα για αυτούς που το διαχειρίζονται βγάζοντας και με τον νόμο τώρα εκτός χώρας!
b. Μπήκε στον πτωχευτικό κώδικα (είναι παλιότερος από όλους μας μαζί) η παλιά ΑΕ αλλά κανένας, ούτε κυβέρνηση, ούτε Υπουργείο, ούτε Τμήμα Εμπορίου, ούτε Εισαγγελέας δεν είπε κάτσε εδώ το eshop λειτουργεί και εμείς περιμένουμε να εισπράξουμε;... αααα πήγε 2 πρέπει να γυρίσω σπίτι είναι η απάντηση. 
Αυτή την στιγμή έχει πραγματοποιηθεί ένα έγκλημα και συνεχίζεται με κάθε παραγγελία...

----------


## eyw

όλο το πράμα, και όχι μόνον το e-shop.gr,  μυρίζει πολιτική κάλυψη, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.
Δεν γίνεται να χρωστάς 65εκ στην εφορία και να μην τρέχει μία.
Τουλάχιστον τα χρέη είναι σε διακανονσμό, κούρεμα και τέτοια ή απλώς αβγαταίνουν για να γίνουν 200?

----------


## panoc

Αρα ; Απο που πρεπει να αγοραζουμε για να μην ειμαστε συνενοχοι στο εγκλημα ;

----------


## eyw

και βέβαια από το εξωτερικό, έτσι συμβάλλουμε στην εξυγίανση του πολιτικού κόσμου και του δημόσιου βίου.

_edit: στις 'συστημικές' πόσα χρωστάει και με τι εμπράγματες εγγυήσεις? ποιά στελεχάρα ενέκρινε τα δάνεια?
γιατί δεν έχουν κάνει κατάσχεση τώρα που έχουν αλλάξει ΑΦΜ? πέστε μας το κόλπο.
φαντάζομαι ότι η γιούρομπανκ θα είναι πάνω-πάνω στη λίστα._

----------


## computersgr

> όλο το πράμα, και όχι μόνον το e-shop.gr,  μυρίζει πολιτική κάλυψη, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.
> Δεν γίνεται να χρωστάς 65εκ στην εφορία και να μην τρέχει μία.
> Τουλάχιστον τα χρέη είναι σε διακανονσμό, κούρεμα και τέτοια ή απλώς αβγαταίνουν για να γίνουν 200?


Αυτά που ειναι σε διακανονισμό δεν βγαίνουν σε καμία λίστα!

----------


## sdikr

> Καταλαβαίνω από όσο γνωρίζω ότι τα επιπλέον είναι να συνεισπραττόμενα ; Και χωρίς αυτά είναι στα 75 μυριάκια... μου θυμίζει η ιστορία τον αείμνηστο Σταυρίδη...


Δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρος, νομίζω πως σε κάθε νέα οικονομική χρόνια τα βάζουν όλα μαζί και μετά βάζουν πρόστιμα για την νέα.
Μπορεί δηλαδή κάποιος που ξεκίνησε με 10000 χρέος να φτάσει στις 100000

----------


## computersgr

> Δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρος, νομίζω πως σε κάθε νέα οικονομική χρόνια τα βάζουν όλα μαζί και μετά βάζουν πρόστιμα για την νέα.
> Μπορεί δηλαδή κάποιος που ξεκίνησε με 10000 χρέος να φτάσει στις 100000


Αν δεις την λίστα μερικά πρόστιμα (συνεισπραττόμενα) είναι υψηλότερα από την οφειλή, μπορεί όμως να συμβαίνει και "κεφαλοποίηση" παλιών προστίμων.

----------


## cpu0

Παλιό το θέμα αλλά παραμένει επίκαιρο κατά ενα τρόπο. Φιγουράρει και φέτος το πρώην eshop.gr σε περίοπτη θέση στη λίστα των μεγάλοοφειλετών του δημοσίου, με σχεδόν 100εκ οφειλές.. Δε μας ξεγελά η αλλαγή τoυ διακριτικού τίτλου και της επωνυμίας της παλιάς εταιρίας σε netshop.gr, πoυ μαλλον έγινε για προφανείς λόγους!

----------

